# Soy Isoflavones??



## COOKiExx

anyone trying soy isoflavones/thinking about it this cycle? im sure there have been plenty of threads about this but i actually decided to give it a try this cycle. took 115mg cd 3-6 (it's a weird # because of the mg in the brand i got) i only took them four days instead of the suggested 5 because of the side effects i was having. currently on cd10 and so far nothing unusual...

to everyone trying soy out there, sending lots of :dust: and big hopes for some sticky :bfp: 's !!!!


----------



## vichy

How are u getting on Cookie? I think im going to try it next cycle :) :dust:


----------



## COOKiExx

I definitely feel different this cycle--

I had sore bbs and lots of cramps this past weekend (cd12-14) i didn't chart/temp/use opk or anything, but im thinking that may have been O. and i also had EWCM for the first time! (maybe partially because I took 2000mg evening primrose oil from when I took soy until this past weekend?) 

Today I am cd19 and I've been very very crampy and getting random headaches throughout the day. Whenever I bend down and stand up again I feel a sort of stretching pain right in my lower abdomen/pelvis/hip area...idk what this means and I'm trying not to symptom spot (can't bear getting my hopes up again) so either this is just my body's reaction to the soy or it was just a really good idea! 

I think you should give it a try! Do as much research as you can before hand (if you haven't already), I've heard good and bad things but I decided hey might as well try it as not much else seems to work :nope:


----------



## vichy

That sounds very promising Cookie! :) well af just landed so im going to start cd5. :) have to make a trip to holland and barrett to get some. F'xd for you. please make sure to keep me updated. the sore boobies are a good sign the estrogen is increasing i think :)
:dust:


----------



## honestlinzel

I am going to start it tonight ladies! I am on CD5 today and I have PCOS. I have a few friends who have PCOS and they are now pregnant! 
I also am going on metformin soon, hopefully all of this will help.


----------



## vichy

Best of luck honestlinzel :) We must be at similar stages in our cycles too lets keep each other updated :) any update cookie? :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

i'm trying soy next cycle  Didn't ov this cycle I don't think, and normally my luteal phase is v short (10 days) so am hoping soy will sort that out for me


----------



## COOKiExx

Vichy--best of luck to u! Will you do cd5-9 then? How many mg are you going to take?

Honestlinzel--best luck to you as well! How much soy are you taking? Great to hear you know of others having success. I don't have pcos but I have very irregular cycles (and the cause of that is still a mystery) and I don't think I ov on my own. So hoping soy fixed that.

Laurac1988--good luck to you (x3!) Lol:) definitely keep us updated with how it goes. What cd do you think you'll start? Not ovulating is a horrible feeling isn't it ;/ how can you figure out how long your luteal cycle is? I've heard of it but didn't know it could vary!


----------



## COOKiExx

Oh and to update, today is cd20 and I've still been having lots of cramps. They were mostly this morning. When I woke up I had really weird abdominal pains too, like hunger pains, but I did eat last night so not sure. I also felt like I was going to throw up after I ate a lemon this morning (I'm strange and I eat lemons casually, lol) I was nauseus for all of 5min and then it passed so...who knows!!... Again trying not to symptom spot just take things naturally. If I did O when I think I did then I should be about 5-7 dpo. Will update as anything interesting happens!


----------



## laurac1988

luteal phase is the time between when you ovulate and when your period comes


----------



## honestlinzel

Cookie: I am taking 120mg a day for 3 days, then the 4th day I am taking 180.

I will probably do the same thing my next cycle. This is the first time I am keeping track of my cycle and what days AF comes.


----------



## billyandbob

Hi Ladies, I am on cd 2 and am planning to start SOY tomorrow for the first time, I will be doing 120mg for cd 3-5 and 160 for 6-7 been TTC for 18 months now and hoping that this will help. 

Good luck everyone fx crossed this is a lucky thread and everyone gets a BFP!!!!!


----------



## honestlinzel

I meant 160 for the last day.  

clearly I know how to count ;) haha


----------



## danielle1984

Question: I want to start the soy iso too. I finish my periods yesterday morning. When should I start? Am I too late to start it? How much do you take? And for how long?


----------



## honestlinzel

yes it is to late this cycle.

You want to start on day 3 of your cycle and take 120MG from day 3-7.

Sometimes people take 160MG on the last day for an extra push of soy.


----------



## danielle1984

But I would be at cd6 tomorrow...it's really too late?


----------



## honestlinzel

Here, this is from another forum:


WHEN should you take soy?
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD 5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soy later.&#65533;
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

1-5 = You produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = You produce more eggs than usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be a lot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

What DOSAGE should you take?
The dose is really&#65533;up to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you.
With Clomid the starting dose is 50mg. Soy Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg.
The trouble with 100mg of soy is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg.

I would recommend that if you know that you do ovulate without taking soy then you should start with 80mg.
And if you know that you don't usually ovulate you can start with 120mg.
Some women change the dose on different days. So they may start at 120mg for the first 3 days then give an extra boost for the last 2 days with 160mg.&#65533;

Use the lowest dose possible for yourself. It is said that it takes 3months to get the full benefits of what you are taking. NEVER EXCEED 200mg/day.


----------



## danielle1984

Thanks! Maybe I should go now. I'm CD5 today. Ok...I'm jumping in the car.


----------



## honestlinzel

ok!


----------



## danielle1984

Ok got it but it's 50mg. Should I start with 100mg?


----------



## honestlinzel

yea, I would start with 100mg before bed. :)


----------



## danielle1984

cool I'm all excited about this. So I'll do CD5-9. When should I increase the dose?


----------



## honestlinzel

the last 2 days, or just the last day. :)


----------



## danielle1984

Ok, thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## honestlinzel

Of course! This is my first time trying Soy, but a good friend just got pregnant using it.


----------



## vichy

Ladies how are we getting on? Got my soya in Holland and barretts. Sales boy gave me a lovely talk about it being great for menopause! cheek of him! :D haha. Started taking yesterday which is CD 5 so fxd. No side effects yet. Anybody else got an update?


----------



## laurac1988

Im starting soy days 3-7 this month. One of my ttc buddies on another forum just got her BFP using it so fingers crossed this will be the one


----------



## billyandbob

laurac1988 said:


> Im starting soy days 3-7 this month. One of my ttc buddies on another forum just got her BFP using it so fingers crossed this will be the one

Yeah one of mine did too on her first try so fx we can get the same result!!

Cycle day 3 today (no matter what my ticker says lol) and starting taking it tonight. Will keep you all posted, good luck and lots of dust to you all xxx


----------



## danielle1984

Started last night, cd6 today. I'll ovulate during the long weekend, perfect timing.:happydance:


----------



## vichy

Girls can i ask why night time? iv been taking it in the morning?! is this wrong?


----------



## honestlinzel

Before bed is so that you don't notice any side effects :)


----------



## danielle1984

I had hot flashes lol


----------



## honestlinzel

danielle1984 said:


> I had hot flashes lol

yep, this is what I have gotten too. Very commen side effect. :) Headache is also very common.


----------



## billyandbob

Hey ladies I started my first cycle of soy last night 120mg, had a few cramps which is unusal at this point in the cycle (CD3) so might of been the soy but nothing else. Hoping I get an early ov this month


----------



## vichy

Ah right I see yes that would be clever wouldnt it :D haha. I also got hotflashes and tmi but it affects my toilet habits too :( hope its worth it. Is anyone else taking the holland and barrett one?


----------



## danielle1984

I heard Omega-3 can help too. I took Omega-3 when I first got pregnant in December, but lost the baby.
I'm thinking of taking it again, maybe after taking soy? Any suggestions when I should start it? I don't want it to affect the soy.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

I've been doing soy iso's for two months, this month is my third time. Obviously it hasn't quite worked yet if I'm not pregnant, but it did help move my ovulation up which is good. I used to O between maybe days 18 and 25. Now I O between 12 -16 (first month was day 16, second month was day 12). And you can really FEEL yourself ovulate, and it's kind of nice to know your body is working! If it doesn't happen this month (which it might not, as my DH will likely be out of town during prime time), then I'm doing clomid with IUI in June, but I thought I'd share since I've been using it for a while.

Good luck ladies! Keep posting results!


----------



## danielle1984

Yes keep posting! I want to know who got a bfp this month :happydance:
I wish we all do.
I hope the soy will help me know when I ovulate, I never had any symptoms. I always assume I ovulate according to the calendar.


----------



## laurac1988

Really looking forward to starting Soy tomorrow  I have a great feeling about this month. Partly because I had a chemical last cycle, but also partly because test day with be OH's birthday... and the best bit is that if it works this month bubs would be due two days before my 25th birthday! Come on Storky! Read the signs!


----------



## danielle1984

lol, good luck Laura!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I plan on taking soy my next cycle. Right now I'm just waiting for AF to show up. We took a little break this month because I was driving myself crazy with charting. I have some anovulatory cycles and don't want to go for Clomid right away like my doctor is recommending. I was planning to take it on CD3-7 and am either going to do 120mg every day, or 120mg 3-5 and 160mg 6 & 7. 

Is it better to up the dose the last day or two? Or should I take the same dose every day?


----------



## danielle1984

I wouldn't know Kerr. I took 100mg CD5, then 150mg CD6-9. I didn't increase on last day because it's my first time taking it. 
120mg - 160mg sounds good. 
I'm seeing my doctor in two weeks, so hopefully she can help me in this month doesn't work out.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Some say that giving a little increase the last day or two is more like how the body naturally increases FSH throughout the cycle. I've always upped it the last two days, I guess just read up and see what you think! Good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks ladies!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm just happy to be done taking it :cry:
I had bad headaches and cramps. Another reason I didn't want to increase to 200mg.
If it doesn't work this month I'll just do 150mg and 200mg then. I'm stupid, I bought the pill this month but forgot to check the exp. date, they are exp. this month :dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

Does soy increase chances for twins?


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Yes, some data shows that soy iso's do increase your chances of twins, much like clomid does :)


----------



## danielle1984

I would love twins. My mother-in-law is a twin and it skip generation. Plus, I got a reading two years ago and everything she told me happen which is weird. She was very good, she mention that she could see two pregnancies but three kids. I can't wait to see.


----------



## RoccoBoxr

I would love twins too, :) My DH worries about our age (33 and 35) and us wanting two kids, so I figure both at once would be great! But hey, not that we wouldn't be elated with however it happens. Lots of the soy iso info that I found was actually from a website for people trying to conceive twins, so I heard a lot about how it can cause (just like clomid) stronger ov, better eggs, and possibly more than one follicle. 

Not to add any crazy ideas, but that website talked a lot about people wanting twins and doing soy iso's from CD's 1-5 and then clomid days 5-9. I'd be super hesitant to try it, other info I've seen says they'd cancel each other out, but hey - another year of trying and I might be up for anything!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I would be open to the idea of twins. Twins run in my family and my husband's. My husband is a twin, but the father's side doesn't increase your chances of twins. Only the mother's side does.


----------



## MaggzieP

Good luck to everyone trying Soy Isoflavones this cycle, I shall be too after AF shows up (currently on CD21 so knowing how irregular I am, I could have up to another 2 weeks left)... 

I'll have to make sure my fiance gets the grapefruit juice in, in time! 

Planning on taking it on CD 4-9 at 80mg on CD4,5,6,7 and 120mg on CD8 and CD9. I'll also take evening primrose oil at 1,500mg with a large glass of the grapefruit juice from CD8 to CD14 to help with CM.

I am predicting if ovulation does occur, it will be between CD12 and CD21. I'll use my saliva microscope from CD12 to keep an eye on what's going on. 

:dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

What is grapefruit juice supposed to help with?


----------



## MaggzieP

kerrbear7183 said:


> What is grapefruit juice supposed to help with?

Fertile cervical mucus. Different for everyone I suppose but I got the best result using both evening primrose and grapefruit juice for this. I don't usually produce any fertile CM at all. I read it can have this effect so I tried it and it worked for me. I got a lot more with the juice and oil together than with just the oil.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'd never heard of that before. Do you have any side effects with the evening primrose oil?


----------



## MaggzieP

kerrbear7183 said:


> I'd never heard of that before. Do you have any side effects with the evening primrose oil?

This was a while ago, I can't remember where I read it, it was a similar TTC/ pregnancy forum site but I don't think it was this one. It was back when I was desperate enough to order non-presc clomid online, I know it's a stupid thing to do but I wanted to do a lot of research before I tried it and that was one of the tips I found.

No, no side effects at all for me. I did get some CM with just the EPO but I got about 3 times as much with the juice and I tried it more than once so I am fairly sure it helped. Since I was in hospital etc I've not done anything in the way of trying to induce ovulation as I have been ill (but I still chart) and have gone back to having no fertile CM at all. I could be wrong and it could be coincidence but it really did seem to help me.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've been thinking of trying the evening primrose oil, but need to do some more reasearch on it. I'm still new to TTC and am trying to figure everything out.


----------



## MaggzieP

kerrbear7183 said:


> I've been thinking of trying the evening primrose oil, but need to do some more reasearch on it. I'm still new to TTC and am trying to figure everything out.

Oic, well I wish you good luck with it :thumbup: there are loads of different things to try and tips and hints you find in various places like when I found that one.

I try to eat a lot of oranges and leafy greens like spinach as they help as well because they have d-Pinitol (which is about £60 for a tub of it in supplement form!) and I read that can help with insulin resistance in PCOS. I really must find that site again, it had a lot of little tips like that.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. I've started reading a lot about different supplements. I don't want to take too many different things because I have a hard enough time remembering to take a multivitamin every day!


----------



## MaggzieP

kerrbear7183 said:


> Yeah. I've started reading a lot about different supplements. I don't want to take too many different things because I have a hard enough time remembering to take a multivitamin every day!

lol yep, me too - I have an alarm on my phone to remind me each day to take it haha


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi everyone, good luck to everyone using soy iso. this is my first month using soy isp, i started yesterday cd3 for me. I am using the vitabiotics one from boots as each pill is 100g. I will be using 100g for cd3 cd4 and cd5 then 200g for cd6 and cd7. this is our 2nd cycle ttc to really excited and hoping it wprks.

Fxd for all


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Oh btw o started using it in the morning as i was too excited to wait till evening yesterday, so far so good only side effect is hot flushes


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Some exciting soy updates for me! I historically have ovulated between days 17 and 25, so the first time I used soy iso's (low dose) I was excited to see I O'd on day 15 or 16. Then last month (May) was my second month and I upped the soy iso dose a bit, and was going to have an IUI. Well, lo and behold my IUI got cancelled because from my day 12 scan on, I never had any follicles. Turned out, I must have O'd on about day 10, because I always get my period exactly 14 days after I ovulated, and the math says that I O'd before my Pre-IUI scan. I thought it was weird that I didn't have any follicles because I always O, and I could feel my ovaries about to _burst_ a few days before the scan, and now I know it was that I O'd early from the soy. 
I wasn't doing OPK's last month because of the IUI scans, but this month I am and this is month 3 on soy iso's. I'm not doing IUI this month due to DH being out of town next week, and _today_ (CD9) I got a pos on my digital OPK's! Twice! Yay! So for two months in a row, the soy has brought my O forward to day 10 and day 9! And now, we got to DTD before he leaves, and while knowing that I am O'ing! I'm excited, things haven't been going my way so this was kind of an exciting moment of something finally going right! So I had EWCM, got a +opk, DTD (with pre-seed), and then used a soft cup, so hopefully I am SET! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's awesome! I'm hoping I have good luck when I start taking the soy. Now on CD53 and have no signs of AF.


----------



## danielle1984

RoccoBoxr said:


> Some exciting soy updates for me! I historically have ovulated between days 17 and 25, so the first time I used soy iso's (low dose) I was excited to see I O'd on day 15 or 16. Then last month (May) was my second month and I upped the soy iso dose a bit, and was going to have an IUI. Well, lo and behold my IUI got cancelled because from my day 12 scan on, I never had any follicles. Turned out, I must have O'd on about day 10, because I always get my period exactly 14 days after I ovulated, and the math says that I O'd before my Pre-IUI scan. I thought it was weird that I didn't have any follicles because I always O, and I could feel my ovaries about to _burst_ a few days before the scan, and now I know it was that I O'd early from the soy.
> I wasn't doing OPK's last month because of the IUI scans, but this month I am and this is month 3 on soy iso's. I'm not doing IUI this month due to DH being out of town next week, and _today_ (CD9) I got a pos on my digital OPK's! Twice! Yay! So for two months in a row, the soy has brought my O forward to day 10 and day 9! And now, we got to DTD before he leaves, and while knowing that I am O'ing! I'm excited, things haven't been going my way so this was kind of an exciting moment of something finally going right! So I had EWCM, got a +opk, DTD (with pre-seed), and then used a soft cup, so hopefully I am SET! :)

I tried Soy for the first time this month and I'm O tomorrow for sure. I can feel it on both side in ovary area. Is it possible? I feel sharp pain on both side. Sometimes it's only on one side and then it seems to switch over the other side. It feels weird.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> That's awesome! I'm hoping I have good luck when I start taking the soy. Now on CD53 and have no signs of AF.

Did you O? Are you maybe pregnant?


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Danielle, you can ovulate from both ovaries occasionally, especially with soy (hence the higher chance of twins). But most likely, you will still ovulate from one side as usual. Before my first IUI scan I felt like both my ovaries were going to BURST, and I still only ov'd from one side. I understand it to be because the soy makes your body produce more FSH (follicle stimulation hormone) that stimulates BOTH ovaries, so you feel it on both sides but then only the one "lead" follicle on one side will take off and continue to mature in most cases. 

It's nice to _feel_ those ovaries working though, isn't it? :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I'm hoping I have good luck when I start taking the soy. Now on CD53 and have no signs of AF.
> 
> Did you O? Are you maybe pregnant?Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I'm not pregnant. I have very long and irregular cycles. I had a 90 day cycle already. I have anovulatory cycles as well. This cycle was really weird. I had bleeding lighter than normal from CD1-9 and usually my period only lasts 6 days. Then about 2 weeks later I had light bleeding and spotting for almost 2 weeks. I had a blood test about 2-3 weeks ago before being put on antibiotics for a sinus infection.


----------



## danielle1984

RoccoBoxr said:


> Danielle, you can ovulate from both ovaries occasionally, especially with soy (hence the higher chance of twins). But most likely, you will still ovulate from one side as usual. Before my first IUI scan I felt like both my ovaries were going to BURST, and I still only ov'd from one side. I understand it to be because the soy makes your body produce more FSH (follicle stimulation hormone) that stimulates BOTH ovaries, so you feel it on both sides but then only the one "lead" follicle on one side will take off and continue to mature in most cases.
> 
> It's nice to _feel_ those ovaries working though, isn't it? :)

Sure is!! It's the first time I can feel it.


----------



## danielle1984

Update: O is on time! I wasn't sure if Soy would affect, but no it's here today.


----------



## OperationBbyO

~stalk~

I'm doing this next month if I get a BFN this month. It's all basically a last ditch effort to avoid an RE at this point so I'll pretty much try anything!


----------



## chan1983

Hi every one how are you doing? I started soy this month for the first time too. Been ttc for nearly 2 years and had 4 miscarriages with the most recent one being last month. I have pcos so its been a real struggle but we just want a baby so much. I took soy on cd 2 - 6 and took 160 mg for the first 3 days and then 200 mg for the last 2 days. Already had so pains on both sides so i guess it must be starting to work. Only symptons i have had are hot flushes and a little tired. Currently im on cd 6 so hope i dont have to wait too long till i ovulate. My doctor also told me to take 75 mg of aspirin daily to hopefully prevent miscarriages has anyone heard of this? Sending you all lots of baby dust xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

I have heard of taking aspirin. It has to do with implantation and clotting. Do you have early MCs?


----------



## chan1983

OperationBbyO said:


> I have heard of taking aspirin. It has to do with implantation and clotting. Do you have early MCs?

Yeah, first one i was 7 and half wks and the other 3 i was around 4 wks. Awaiting blood test results to see if i have any other problems to see if i need anything stronger that could help prevent it.
With pcos there is a higher risk of miscarriages but been advised that if i can get past the 12 wk mark then my risks are the same as anyone else x


----------



## vichy

Great News RoccoBoxr! Wow fx'd for u :D


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Thanks! Now I'm in the dreaded TWW :) I feel really hopeful this cycle! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## vichy

Im trying to keep a relaxed approach. decided against opks in the end. just dtd every second day, taking multivit. i am getting a lot of twinges in my ovary area so im hopeful something is happening :D


----------



## kerrbear7183

AF finally showed up yesterday. A little lighter than usual, but still. I plan to start soy tomorrow night before bed.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well I'm officially trying soy. I bought mine from GNC today right after my MW appointment. 

Her official words were "I've never seen anything like you before."

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat. I'm so weird in the world of reproduction she's never even encountered my problem. ~sigh~ Since we will be sent to an RE it really doesn't matter what I try at this point.


----------



## Hopeful4num1

I am joining in too! Taking soy CD 3-7. I have gotten positive OPKs in the past (haven't used them every cycle) but I am not convinced I am actually ovulating. Hope the soy helps us all get our :bfp:s!!! At least it is helping me feel more positive this cycle. I feel like maybe I am actually doing something to help get this baby rolling :happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hopeful4num1 said:



> I am joining in too! Taking soy CD 3-7. I have gotten positive OPKs in the past (haven't used them every cycle) but I am not convinced I am actually ovulating. Hope the soy helps us all get our :bfp:s!!! At least it is helping me feel more positive this cycle. I feel like maybe I am actually doing something to help get this baby rolling :happydance:

What CD are you?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I will be starting soy tomorrow night (CD3). I'm a little bit nervous about it.


----------



## foquita

just noticed this thread and thought I would share my soy experience :) 

I have PCOS and have been trying for almost 14 months, my shortest cycle was 53 days (longest 77) and my cycles were annovulatory so last cycle I took 200mg of soy CD2-6 and ovulated for the first time ever on CD18 :D so this cycle I've taken the same dose on the same days and I ovulated on CD18 again :happydance: it's amazing stuff! good luck and :dust:


----------



## foquita

oh and I forgot to say I took soy for the first time in february, the dose i did was 80, 120, 160, 160, 200 on CD3-7 and didn't respond so upped my dose :) if you don't ovulate on the soy first time just try a higher dose :D


----------



## OperationBbyO

Starting soy today!

I'm going to stick with 100mg for each dose and see what that does.


----------



## kerrbear7183

OperationBbyO said:


> Starting soy today!
> 
> I'm going to stick with 100mg for each dose and see what that does.


Are you taking it at bedtime as well?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi everyone, just wanted to post quick update. This is my first month using siy. I took it cd3-cd7. I took 100g for cd3, cd4, cd5 tgen 200g for cd6 and Cd7. I took it during tgevdsy, side effects for ne where hit flushes on cd 3-5 then and mikd cramping. drank around 2ltres of water everyday as i heard this hrlos to alleviate the syptoms and lots of warm hearbal tea. It helped cos no side effects on cd6 or 7 even withbtge higher dosing. Was actually starting to worrt it didn't work tgen...cd9 today...feeling very wet fown there but when i check nothing. checked several times throughout tge day n at 4.56pm (i vhecked cos i was so excited) i saw the tones of EWCM on the tissue...very exciting for me as i very very raraly get ewcm and certainly not this early. I usually have long cycles n o vlate do this is great. i will be testing opk tonight so fx. 

Gl everyone xxx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Sorry using my phone to post hence all the typos lol tiny keyboard


----------



## Hopeful4num1

kerrbear - I am on CD4 so I just started last night! Very excited!! I am taking it in the evening with dinner. So far today I haven't had any side effects. I did 150mg. I am doing 150 for CD 3-6 and then 200 for CD 7. 

So happy to hear all these success stories, even the ones with just an earlier O time! :happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hopeful4num1 said:


> kerrbear - I am on CD4 so I just started last night! Very excited!! I am taking it in the evening with dinner. So far today I haven't had any side effects. I did 150mg. I am doing 150 for CD 3-6 and then 200 for CD 7.
> 
> So happy to hear all these success stories, even the ones with just an earlier O time! :happydance:

Is this your first time taking it? I was planning on doing 120mg CD3-5, then 160mg CD 6 & 7. I wonder if I should up it to 200mg the last 2 days. This is my first time taking it.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi guys, second update- I got ewcm on cd9 and started testing with opk and i am also using bbt and saliva ovulation kits (ur saliva forms very strong clear ferning patterns when you are ovulating.and.most fertile and this can be seen through a microscope). 

Very excited as I got my first ever smiley face on the clear blue digital opk today cd14. My bbt spiked yesterday and today still high temp and I got full ferning patterns on the saliva ovulation kit ywsterday cd13 and ff chart stated most fertile so its official I have O. 

Wow i have 35 days cycle normally and O quite late if at all. Looks like this cycle i o 7days ealier than ususal for me, thank God for soy and just thanking God period. lots of dtd for next few days to catch that eggie.

GL to everyone and lots of baby dust.


----------



## danielle1984

Just an update. I took Soy this month from Cd5-9. I know when I was O. We did a lot of BD and now I'm at DPO 8. I had little symptoms on DPO 6 but now only my breasts feels a little bit sore. I kinda feel like I might be out this month again. I'm doing some tests starting today to see whats wrong. 
Next time I do Soy i'll start at CD3 instead of 5. And finish with 200mg.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I just finished my last dose of soy last night. I thought AF was over last night but I had some slight bleeding when I got up today. Hopefully that was just the tail end. My last cycle bleeding was very light (like this one) and lasted 9-10 days instead of the usual 5-7 days. Maybe this is the same. Can soy cause prolonged menstruation? Has anyone else had bleeding longer than usual with soy?


----------



## OperationBbyO

My cycle is so strange that I wouldn't notice if soy made it any stranger. 

So far so good. I have no side effects at all. I'm taking 150mg at night right before I go to bed.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kerrbear7183 said:


> I just finished my last dose of soy last night. I thought AF was over last night but I had some slight bleeding when I got up today. Hopefully that was just the tail end. My last cycle bleeding was very light (like this one) and lasted 9-10 days instead of the usual 5-7 days. Maybe this is the same. Can soy cause prolonged menstruation? Has anyone else had bleeding longer than usual with soy?

I didn't have a longer flow but it was heavier. My usual flow on day 34 is usualy relstively light but this cycle days 3 and four looked more like my day 1 and teo flows. I started taking soy for first time on day 3 so thinking it was the Soy.

GL, hope you get your o sooner n even better your BFP!!!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Starflowerb2b said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I just finished my last dose of soy last night. I thought AF was over last night but I had some slight bleeding when I got up today. Hopefully that was just the tail end. My last cycle bleeding was very light (like this one) and lasted 9-10 days instead of the usual 5-7 days. Maybe this is the same. Can soy cause prolonged menstruation? Has anyone else had bleeding longer than usual with soy?
> 
> I didn't have a longer flow but it was heavier. My usual flow on day 34 is usualy relstively light but this cycle days 3 and four looked more like my day 1 and teo flows. I started taking soy for first time on day 3 so thinking it was the Soy.
> 
> GL, hope you get your o sooner n even better your BFP!!!Click to expand...

Sorry i meant days 3 and 4 not day 34...that would be scary...lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't ovulated the past 2 cycles I charted. I didn't chart the last cycle because it was really weird. I'm hoping the soy will help. I'm on CD9 now and plan to start OPK's when I wake up (it's almost 2am here).


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Oh wow...i'm in London and its around 12.45pm here. be sure to use opk twice a day if you can. i only dif once a day with first morning pee and got my positive smiley face on cd14 in the morning. just on a whim i checked again that afternoon (i wanted to see the smiley face again) but it was negative, checked again this morning and it was negative. Did some research and it turns out i peob picked up tge ebd of the surge yesterday morning cd14 and my surge probably started sometime cd13 afternoon evening but because i only checked cd13 morning i didn't realise. But my temp, saliva ferning pattern and the smiley face on cd14 show i certainly o but it was most likely a short lutueal phase and i was lucky to catch it on cd 14 morning. luckily dtd cd13, cd14 and today just to be on the safe side.

So just saying it pays to check opk at least twice a day as if you have a short lp like i did then its easy to miss.

Got my fingers crossed for you, really hoping June comes through for us all!! XXX


----------



## Starflowerb2b

danielle1984 said:


> Just an update. I took Soy this month from Cd5-9. I know when I was O. We did a lot of BD and now I'm at DPO 8. I had little symptoms on DPO 6 but now only my breasts feels a little bit sore. I kinda feel like I might be out this month again. I'm doing some tests starting today to see whats wrong.
> Next time I do Soy i'll start at CD3 instead of 5. And finish with 200mg.

You may still be in, some women have absolutley no preg syptoms and are pregnant! Got my fingers crossed for you!!! GL.xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> Oh wow...i'm in London and its around 12.45pm here. be sure to use opk twice a day if you can. i only dif once a day with first morning pee and got my positive smiley face on cd14 in the morning. just on a whim i checked again that afternoon (i wanted to see the smiley face again) but it was negative, checked again this morning and it was negative. Did some research and it turns out i peob picked up tge ebd of the surge yesterday morning cd14 and my surge probably started sometime cd13 afternoon evening but because i only checked cd13 morning i didn't realise. But my temp, saliva ferning pattern and the smiley face on cd14 show i certainly o but it was most likely a short lutueal phase and i was lucky to catch it on cd 14 morning. luckily dtd cd13, cd14 and today just to be on the safe side.
> 
> So just saying it pays to check opk at least twice a day as if you have a short lp like i did then its easy to miss.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for you, really hoping June comes through for us all!! XXX

I was planning on going with twice a day. What I'm wondering though is if I should still try to test between 2 and 8pm. That seems to be the main recommendation on sites I've checked out. The thing is, I work from 3-11pm and sometimes later. My sleep schedule is a little weird. Sometimes I'm up at 10 or 11am, other days not until 12pm. It depends on when I get to sleep. So I'm wondering if I should go with testing between 2-8pm.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

It depends what type of opk test you use and what the instructions say. I used the clear blue digital, the one that gives you a smiley face if positive and a circle if negative. Its my first cycle using opks so i wanted something easy and straightforward to use. The instructions tell you to use first morning pee as a preference but if you can't then try and hold your pee for 4hours and not drink too muvh to allow the lh to build up and tedt. So in your case you ciuld try 2pm and 8pm as they are more than four hours apart just be sure to try and limit drinking liquids or peeing four hrs before each test. Gl and keep us posted. Fingers crossed for all soy n june testers!x


----------



## danielle1984

Starflowerb2b said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update. I took Soy this month from Cd5-9. I know when I was O. We did a lot of BD and now I'm at DPO 8. I had little symptoms on DPO 6 but now only my breasts feels a little bit sore. I kinda feel like I might be out this month again. I'm doing some tests starting today to see whats wrong.
> Next time I do Soy i'll start at CD3 instead of 5. And finish with 200mg.
> 
> You may still be in, some women have absolutley no preg syptoms and are pregnant! Got my fingers crossed for you!!! GL.xxxClick to expand...

No I think I might really be pregnant. Symptoms really started yesterday. My breasts were sore, but I woke up at 2am in such pain. Breast were killing me. I'm always in the bathroom to pee, constipated, tired and lower back pain (sometimes). If I'm really pregnant that would mean that Soy did work for me on first try. Oh and little cramps here and there on left side exactly same side I O on. But I'm kinda of afraid...what if I'm pregnant and I lose this one too :cry:?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hello hot flashes!!

Danielle that would be so awesome if you are preggers!! I hope I hope!!

Question for you ladies. I thought AF showed up so I started and took two days of soy, turns out that wasn't AF (yes, my cycles are that jacked up.) I paused for CD1 and then started soy on CD2 again. I am doing CD2-6. I should keep going all the way to six, right? Those first two doses didn't count for anything since they were technically pre AF?

Ugh. I hate my body sometimes.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update. I took Soy this month from Cd5-9. I know when I was O. We did a lot of BD and now I'm at DPO 8. I had little symptoms on DPO 6 but now only my breasts feels a little bit sore. I kinda feel like I might be out this month again. I'm doing some tests starting today to see whats wrong.
> Next time I do Soy i'll start at CD3 instead of 5. And finish with 200mg.
> 
> You may still be in, some women have absolutley no preg syptoms and are pregnant! Got my fingers crossed for you!!! GL.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I think I might really be pregnant. Symptoms really started yesterday. My breasts were sore, but I woke up at 2am in such pain. Breast were killing me. I'm always in the bathroom to pee, constipated, tired and lower back pain (sometimes). If I'm really pregnant that would mean that Soy did work for me on first try. Oh and little cramps here and there on left side exactly same side I O on. But I'm kinda of afraid...what if I'm pregnant and I lose this one too :cry:?Click to expand...

This is great!! My fingers are crossed for you! Think positive! When are you going to test?


----------



## danielle1984

probably start testing thursday...AF is only due on Monday. I'm kinda of afraid to test and get a bfn lol...if it is negative, I'll retest on Sunday. I'm so nervous.


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah I tested today and I wish I wouldn't have! I hate getting a BFN. Keep me posted. Hoping you get a positive. Hang in there!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Yeah I tested today and I wish I wouldn't have! I hate getting a BFN. Keep me posted. Hoping you get a positive. Hang in there!

Yes! Keep me updated too! I'm only one day behind you :hugs:
I really want a bump buddy :winkwink:
I got no relative living close to me and even talking on the phone with them would be awkward.:dohh:


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I tested today and I wish I wouldn't have! I hate getting a BFN. Keep me posted. Hoping you get a positive. Hang in there!
> 
> Yes! Keep me updated too! I'm only one day behind you :hugs:
> I really want a bump buddy :winkwink:
> I got no relative living close to me and even talking on the phone with them would be awkward.:dohh:Click to expand...

I sure will. I'm going to hold out until I am late if I can to test again. I know how you feel. I have only told a few people about TTC but sometimes I feel like they don't understand!! It's nice to have someone to talk to that is going through the something. Hope we both get a REALLY big BFP!! Lol


----------



## Starflowerb2b

danielle1984 said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update. I took Soy this month from Cd5-9. I know when I was O. We did a lot of BD and now I'm at DPO 8. I had little symptoms on DPO 6 but now only my breasts feels a little bit sore. I kinda feel like I might be out this month again. I'm doing some tests starting today to see whats wrong.
> Next time I do Soy i'll start at CD3 instead of 5. And finish with 200mg.
> 
> You may still be in, some women have absolutley no preg syptoms and are pregnant! Got my fingers crossed for you!!! GL.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I think I might really be pregnant. Symptoms really started yesterday. My breasts were sore, but I woke up at 2am in such pain. Breast were killing me. I'm always in the bathroom to pee, constipated, tired and lower back pain (sometimes). If I'm really pregnant that would mean that Soy did work for me on first try. Oh and little cramps here and there on left side exactly same side I O on. But I'm kinda of afraid...what if I'm pregnant and I lose this one too :cry:?Click to expand...

That's great, all sounds really promising! I'm so excited for you...the 2ww is soooooo long, I just started I am 2DPO so feels like I still have ages to go before I can test. Please let us know how u get on super excited for you and fx for thst bfp!!!xx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

OperationBbyO said:


> Hello hot flashes!!
> 
> Danielle that would be so awesome if you are preggers!! I hope I hope!!
> 
> Question for you ladies. I thought AF showed up so I started and took two days of soy, turns out that wasn't AF (yes, my cycles are that jacked up.) I paused for CD1 and then started soy on CD2 again. I am doing CD2-6. I should keep going all the way to six, right? Those first two doses didn't count for anything since they were technically pre AF?
> 
> Ugh. I hate my body sometimes.

[email protected] the 'Hello Hot Flashes', been there, fun right...not 

Not too sure about the rest, from what I've read you are only supposed to take the soy for 5 days per cycle and no more than 200g a day. What dossage are you taking? Maybe if the first 2 days of false cycle were low dose it may ok?

GL hun


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm not sure what to think about that either. I don't know if taking it before AF could mess things up or not.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I took the lowest dose for two days.

I really thought it was AF but then I got all this cramping and the floodgates opened (sorry, TMI) and I was like, OH, this is AF this time. My cycles can be really super light. Even after AF showed up it was two days of heavy bleeding and then it suddenly stopped. 

My body is my own worst enemy. I went ahead and did days 2-6 at 150. I have all kinds of feelings going on in the ovary area. I won't be upset by a BFN this cycle because all I'm doing is waiting on my RE appointment anyway. I'm not quite ready to make it so I decided to play around for a few cycles and see what happened.

Day 6 complete. Now to see when ov shows up. :)


----------



## Starflowerb2b

OperationBbO hang in there, I know its frustrating, a couple of years ago during intense exams at uni I didn't have a period for six months! Our bodies can be very sensitive at times and even theslightedt things be it stress, diet, weather or just cos can cause big changes.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Quick update, not sure if soy related however... not sure where i am in my tww anymore as i had really intense cramping last night on both sides at first then a long one on the left side yesterday evening. It felt suspiciously like O pain so I did another opk digital test and got smiley face...positive??? I checked again this morning and I got another smiley face, another positive. I have been testing opk since cd9 and got my first poditive cd14 with a temp spike cd13 and cd14. cd15 was negative and a temp dip. yesterday was cd16 and back to positive with slight temp increase and this mornjng cd17 and another opk positive and a massive temp increase. What is going on? Did i o Cd14 at the first opk positive or am I just O now? Dtd last night just in case. Any advice would be very grateful.


----------



## vichy

Starflowerb2b said:


> Quick update, not sure if soy related however... not sure where i am in my tww anymore as i had really intense cramping last night on both sides at first then a long one on the left side yesterday evening. It felt suspiciously like O pain so I did another opk digital test and got smiley face...positive??? I checked again this morning and I got another smiley face, another positive. I have been testing opk since cd9 and got my first poditive cd14 with a temp spike cd13 and cd14. cd15 was negative and a temp dip. yesterday was cd16 and back to positive with slight temp increase and this mornjng cd17 and another opk positive and a massive temp increase. What is going on? Did i o Cd14 at the first opk positive or am I just O now? Dtd last night just in case. Any advice would be very grateful.

Hmmm starflower thats interesting. maybe your oing now? did u get a pos opk before this? sometimes i hear of ladies getting pos opks when they are pregnant! so maybe take a cheapie hpt and if its ng then just take it as you just ovulated and start your 2ww over again? x


----------



## Starflowerb2b

vichy said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Quick update, not sure if soy related however... not sure where i am in my tww anymore as i had really intense cramping last night on both sides at first then a long one on the left side yesterday evening. It felt suspiciously like O pain so I did another opk digital test and got smiley face...positive??? I checked again this morning and I got another smiley face, another positive. I have been testing opk since cd9 and got my first poditive cd14 with a temp spike cd13 and cd14. cd15 was negative and a temp dip. yesterday was cd16 and back to positive with slight temp increase and this mornjng cd17 and another opk positive and a massive temp increase. What is going on? Did i o Cd14 at the first opk positive or am I just O now? Dtd last night just in case. Any advice would be very grateful.
> 
> Hmmm starflower thats interesting. maybe your oing now? did u get a pos opk before this? sometimes i hear of ladies getting pos opks when they are pregnant! so maybe take a cheapie hpt and if its ng then just take it as you just ovulated and start your 2ww over again? xClick to expand...

Thanks Vichy, I had a positive opk on CD14 but only in the morning, it was negative in aftrrnoon and evening of cd14 so thought I just caught yhe final wave of LH surge in the morning. CD15 was negative opk but I was having a lot of crazy syptoms so did an HPT as well even though I knew it would be negative which it was.

But yesterdays cramping was very intense, started of quite mild and kept shifting from right to left but by evening it was reallyintense on the left side which is what made me retest with opk. 

I think maybe cd14 positive was my body gearing up to O? And maybe thats why I wad getting all the syptoms (tingling BB, fatigue, headaches and cramping) maybe it was all the hormones buildinv up and I am finally O yesterday or today hence the positive opk last night and this morning?

Not really sure what is going on anymore but just gonna stick with the original plan and dtd:happydance: every other day till test date


----------



## vichy

Yup starflower that sound very sensible just keep :sex: :D


----------



## danielle1984

Starflowerb2b said:


> vichy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Quick update, not sure if soy related however... not sure where i am in my tww anymore as i had really intense cramping last night on both sides at first then a long one on the left side yesterday evening. It felt suspiciously like O pain so I did another opk digital test and got smiley face...positive??? I checked again this morning and I got another smiley face, another positive. I have been testing opk since cd9 and got my first poditive cd14 with a temp spike cd13 and cd14. cd15 was negative and a temp dip. yesterday was cd16 and back to positive with slight temp increase and this mornjng cd17 and another opk positive and a massive temp increase. What is going on? Did i o Cd14 at the first opk positive or am I just O now? Dtd last night just in case. Any advice would be very grateful.
> 
> Hmmm starflower thats interesting. maybe your oing now? did u get a pos opk before this? sometimes i hear of ladies getting pos opks when they are pregnant! so maybe take a cheapie hpt and if its ng then just take it as you just ovulated and start your 2ww over again? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Vichy, I had a positive opk on CD14 but only in the morning, it was negative in aftrrnoon and evening of cd14 so thought I just caught yhe final wave of LH surge in the morning. CD15 was negative opk but I was having a lot of crazy syptoms so did an HPT as well even though I knew it would be negative which it was.
> 
> But yesterdays cramping was very intense, started of quite mild and kept shifting from right to left but by evening it was reallyintense on the left side which is what made me retest with opk.
> 
> I think maybe cd14 positive was my body gearing up to O? And maybe thats why I wad getting all the syptoms (tingling BB, fatigue, headaches and cramping) maybe it was all the hormones buildinv up and I am finally O yesterday or today hence the positive opk last night and this morning?
> 
> Not really sure what is going on anymore but just gonna stick with the original plan and dtd:happydance: every other day till test dateClick to expand...

OH!! It sounds like me when I was Ov this month using Soy. I had intense pain during the night, I had to take something to make the pain go away or I wouldn't be able to sleep. Soy can make you O earlier or later. So maybe that's what's happening to you Star.
I hope you are BD! :happydance: Have fun!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks Danielle, I think you may be right about the soy, think it gives really strong O so hopefully helps.

How are you getting on with your syptoms? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## nikkie122

They soy sounds like it is giving some good results!


----------



## danielle1984

Starflowerb2b said:


> Thanks Danielle, I think you may be right about the soy, think it gives really strong O so hopefully helps.
> 
> How are you getting on with your syptoms? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!

I still have some here and there. This month really feels different compare to all 11 cycles I left behind. 

-Sore and heavy breasts
-CM everytime I wipe (first time this happens to me)
-headaches
-Mood swings
-Constipation 
-Lower backache (sometimes)
-Very light cramps (sometimes...comes and goes)
-One painful cramps yesterday on same side that I ov. on
-Tired, but a different tired cuz I can't sleep. I wake up many times everynight.
-Always at the bathroom
-Ice cream craving but he won't let me have it :cry:

That's about it. *Sign....I hope this is it. I don't have any nausea but I guess not everyone has it.


----------



## nikkie122

That really does sound so promising. I have had a lot of those symptoms as well this last cycle but my breast haven't been sore. Although I have been nauseous here and there during the day.


----------



## danielle1984

when are you going to test Nikkie?


----------



## nikkie122

I tested again this morning and got another BFN.. I am using the dollar store tests and they are probably not the best for detecting early so I am just going to wait for AF. Should be here Saturday.


----------



## danielle1984

I hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you! Not feeling very positive though


----------



## Starflowerb2b

nikkie122 said:


> Thank you! Not feeling very positive though

Hope you get your bfp. Try and stay positive, :hugs:i know its hard but its not over unless af showw. One of the ladies on anothe thread got her bfp on 18dpo.


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks!! I really hope that is my case. AF flow so far has always been right on schedule so I hope she doesnt show up Saturday!! That would make my day!


----------



## sweetmere

I'm starting soy this cycle!! 80mg days 3-7!!!


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck!! Keep us posted. Would love to hear how it goes!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Do any of you ladies get symptoms before or at the time of ovulation?


----------



## OperationBbyO

Typically I don't get any signs or symptoms other than the one cycle I got a BFP. I was doubled over with ov cramps in the middle of clinic. My patients thought I was going to keel over on them. 

This cycle on soy I've had all kinds of ov twinges already. I am hoping and praying for massive ov pains.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had some pinching/twinging on and off for a few hours today. I had some mild lower back pain and mild cramping. I'm CD12 today. I haven't gotten a + OPK yet. I just don't want to miss ovulation if it does happen.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Pinching and twinging is a great sign guys, i got them too just few days before i got my opk. The day i actually O'd though I had really intense cramping, it kept jumping from right side to left like both ovaries were battling to see which one would release their egg first lol. I think the left ovary won though cos in the evening i had a really long sustained and intense cramping on the left side so I think an egg got release from the left ovary. The following morning i had a temp spike but no other symptom. Its like when a fever breaks and all is calm, I felt totally fine yesterday, a few twinges here n there but nothing to get excited about really and today I woke up with af type lower back pain but totally fine now.

GL guys!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

That's pretty much what I went through the cycle I got my BFP! It was an intense ovary battle although I'm also sure my left ovary won! hahahaha

I had lots of twinges when I was taking soy but they have backed off now. I'm CD8 today.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

OperationBbyO said:


> That's pretty much what I went through the cycle I got my BFP! It was an intense ovary battle although I'm also sure my left ovary won! hahahaha
> 
> I had lots of twinges when I was taking soy but they have backed off now. I'm CD8 today.

Huh oh now your post has got me excited, can't wait to :test::happydance: 

When are you planning to start using opk?


----------



## nikkie122

Im looking forward to seeing what your results are.. Hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## danielle1984

OperationBbyO said:


> That's pretty much what I went through the cycle I got my BFP! It was an intense ovary battle although I'm also sure my left ovary won! hahahaha
> 
> I had lots of twinges when I was taking soy but they have backed off now. I'm CD8 today.

I felt the same way too! Doesn't it feel great knowing that something is actually happening there?! lol :happydance:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Yes! I love feeling anything. It makes me think I"m less dysfunctional. 

I've been doing opks every day this cycle per my MWs instructions. We have to go see an RE so I have been instructed to temp, check CM, and do opks every day of my cycle for one cycle. I'll probably do two or three. Now that I know an RE is in my future I'm less anxious about it all. 

I make DH check my CM. hahaha :haha: It's my secret ploy to get more BDing in. He can't resist! I'm so sneaky. :winkwink:


Are you excited about your wedding??? I got married April 7th!


----------



## nikkie122

Lol that is a good ploy to get more BDing in lol!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had more twinges on both sides today and some cramps especially when I woke up. I also had light bleeding today and spotting yesterday. I've been trying to read and find out if it can be common to bleed a few days before ovulating. Do any of you ladies know about that?


----------



## jpiper

Thinking of trying the soy for this next cycle but worried - my cycles vary so much, not sure when I should be taking it. What do you think about taking a lower mg over a longer span of time? Would that help at all?


----------



## danielle1984

Of course, you can try at 60mg to start and the last two days take 80mg. Nothing wrong with starting slow


----------



## danielle1984

I'm feeling pretty low right now. I had all those symptoms from dpo5 to dpo12. And today I'm just not feeling it at all. Woke up with sore bbs again, but nothing else. I think I might be out again :cry:
I'll wait on Monday to see if AF appears. I'm suppose to call on CD1 to schedule a HSG and on CD3 more blood test including one for pregnancy just in case before HSG. 

Well, if AF shows up, I'll be doing Soy again but I'm going to try Preseed too. I wish I could buy of the counter instead of ordering it online.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

danielle1984 said:


> I'm feeling pretty low right now. I had all those symptoms from dpo5 to dpo12. And today I'm just not feeling it at all. Woke up with sore bbs again, but nothing else. I think I might be out again :cry:
> I'll wait on Monday to see if AF appears. I'm suppose to call on CD1 to schedule a HSG and on CD3 more blood test including one for pregnancy just in case before HSG.
> 
> Well, if AF shows up, I'll be doing Soy again but I'm going to try Preseed too. I wish I could buy of the counter instead of ordering it online.

Hi Danielle, I know its totally confusing, somedays it feels like I have every symptom in the book and others nothing at all, feel totally fine, like today apart from headache in the mo4ning feel totally fine which makes me doubt but then I figure everyday is different and just got to stay positive.

All your symptoms sound really promising so FX for a BFP on Monday.


----------



## timeforababy

hi guys, just wondering if anyone knows if taking soy will skew your blood test results?

I'm meant to do FSH, LH and testesterone but I wanted to start taking soy this month as well. I can't do the test before CD6. I ovulate but not until CD21/22 of 30....


----------



## danielle1984

hmmm I wouldn't know. I'm doing mine on CD3, same tests as you. So I'll start Soy on that day at night.
You can take Soy on CD5-9, I don't think one day of taking it would make a big different in your test results.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Copied the below for y'all as extra info

"Soy Isoflavones" is a natural plant derived phytoestrogen (phyto means plant), which is an anti-estrogen, just like Clomid. Both are known as SERMs (Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators). It works by fooling your brain into thinking its estrogen levels are low. This causes your body to reslease more FSH & LH which helps stimulate follicle production (same as Clomid). You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on CD 1-5 or 2-6, or 3-7 or 5-9. It is not thought to cause infertility if it is only taken for 5 days a month. There is not much published information available on it regarding TTC, because it is "natural", not patented by the pharmaceutical companies, and not FDA approved. Most doctors will also not recommend it for this reason.Recently, many women on FertilityFriend.com have been taking 150-160mg a day for 5 days at the beginning of the menstrual cycle (on days previously mentioned). Side effects reported are similar to Clomid. These vary from increased number of headaches to hot flashes. It has been suggested that taking the dosage before bedtime lessens the side effects.I was doing some research on FertilityFriend.com to uncover just how many girls have recently conceived while on Soy Isoflavones and what days they took the supplement. I found a girl who took it on CD 1-5, 200mg Soy Isoflavones, and she got a strong BFP at 15dpo that cycle.*Her chart can be viewed here. Her HCG levels at 15dpo were 443 and at 18dpo HCG 1,347. Impressive. I found a survey on FF that was interesting as well:*What was interesting is that 75% of the women who tried Soy Isoflavones got a BFP in their FIRST cycle trying. I checked the survey more recently and the number has jumped to 77% since I took the screenshot.While Soy Isoflavones can help bring on an earlier or stronger Ovulation for these women, I must note that in some women it did not help at all. Just like Clomid doesn't always work for everyone. Right now there are a lot more women trying Soy Isoflavones so I will continue to monitor their progress and report back any news I find.You can buy a bottle of Soy Isoflavones at any health food store .


----------



## laurac1988

soy moved my ov from Cd25 to CD18/19 !


----------



## Rudolf168

laurac1988 said:


> soy moved my ov from Cd25 to CD18/19 !

Good to know!!

My OV is usually CD21/22 so I'm hoping for similar results to yours!


----------



## nikkie122

Thats awesome. Sounds like great results!


----------



## chan1983

Hi everyone how are you all getting on? According to my cbfm i ovulated on cd 16 which is 2 days earlier than normal so thats good. I am 4 dpo today and i am getting loads of cm and some with a little dried blood to it but this is only when i wipe, sorry tmi. Has anyone else had this before?


----------



## danielle1984

Well looks like I'm starting again. I better go buy Soy on Monday.


----------



## chan1983

Sorry to hear its not your month danielle. Hopefully your'll have better luck this time around


----------



## danielle1984

I hope so too. Got some testing to do soon (HSG and blood tests) I hope I'll get some answers.


----------



## chan1983

How long have you been trying for? I have pcos and have been trying for 2 years. I see you get married in 27 days bet your dead excited about that? Hopefully your tests will come back fine. Have they spoken to you about over tablets you could try? I've been on clomid and tamoxifen. Why don't you try a higher dose of soy and see if that works?


----------



## danielle1984

chan1983 said:


> How long have you been trying for? I have pcos and have been trying for 2 years. I see you get married in 27 days bet your dead excited about that? Hopefully your tests will come back fine. Have they spoken to you about over tablets you could try? I've been on clomid and tamoxifen. Why don't you try a higher dose of soy and see if that works?

We have been trying for a year now. I had an ectopic in January. I'm regular when it comes to AF. I went to see my OB/GYM on May 24th. She wasn't worried because I should get pregnant easily according to her. She didn't recommend Clomid, she wants to do some tests first. Maybe my tubes are blocked. My fiancé is finally willing to do some testing if needed once I'm done with mines.
I did Soy at CD5-9 and didn't take any higher doses than 150mg. I will do CD3-7 this time: 100mg, 150mg, 150mg, 200mg, 200mg.
Does this sound good?
Maybe I should do Evening Primrose Oil too?


----------



## kerrbear7183

So I have a question for you ladies. I posted a thread about this, too. I'm looking for some help/advice. I had what I thought was my period 2 weeks ago and took soy on CD3-7. I had lighter bleeding. I've had some bleeding for the past 3 days (including today). When i woke up today the pad was soaked and there was a lot of clots there. I'm having more cramping and this is looking more like my usual period. I think this is AF and that I will be counting today as CD3. Would I be able to take the soy again?

I'm thinking that 2 weeks ago I was maybe having some breakthrough bleeding from stopping FertilAid mid cycle. Any ideas?


----------



## danielle1984

I would just restart it


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Danielle so sorry, fx this will be your cycle.xxx

Keerbear maybe start again if you think this is your actyal af and not tge one two weeks ago. fx and gl


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am thinking this is it. The flow is more like my usual flow and I always have clots with AF.I didn't have clots 2 weeks ago. I just wish my body would cooperate with me, lol. I'm going to see how the flow is the rest of today and if it's still the same, then I'll start the soy tonight as this would be CD3 then. I'll have to go through and adjust my charting, too. :sigh:


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Well looks like I'm starting again. I better go buy Soy on Monday.

Sorry AF got you again. Really thought you would get your BFP tis time With all the symptoms your having. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

I was so sure too :cry:
I'll never listen to symptoms again it's depressing.:nope:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

danielle1984 said:


> I was so sure too :cry:
> I'll never listen to symptoms again it's depressing.:nope:

Sorry Danielle, fx for this cycle.xxx


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah I don't really trust symptoms either. They always trick me too.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Yeah I don't really trust symptoms either. They always trick me too.

I still have sore breasts, back pain and cramps. I guess there's no way it would be like my first pregnancy where I did have 5 days of bleeding.


----------



## nikkie122

Anything is possible!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

For those of you who temp, did soy make your temps jump around?


----------



## danielle1984

I never temp because I do not get undisturbed sleep.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

This is my first month temping so I have nothing to compare it to and can't really say


----------



## nikkie122

Im still waiting for AF!! 2 days late. I took a cheap test this morning and it was negative. I am usually on schedule. Dont get it!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope you're one of those girls who has a BFP that shows up late. Do you know when you o'd? What's your usual LP length? 

My only symptom was out of control thirst. Are you thirsty? :)


----------



## nikkie122

OperationBbyO said:


> I hope you're one of those girls who has a BFP that shows up late. Do you know when you o'd? What's your usual LP length?
> 
> My only symptom was out of control thirst. Are you thirsty? :)

I am pretty sure I ovulated the 18th. My usuual LP is 14 days. I have had symptoms here and there since ovulation - Thirsty, cramps, a little neaseous, and back aches. I have been trying not to symptom spot because I dont know what to trust. I am not sure what the deal is. Trying not to get my hopes up though :wacko:


----------



## OperationBbyO

And you are past your 14 days?


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I am past my 14 days. I guess I will just wait and see if AF comes. If not I will test again in a few days.


----------



## kerrbear7183

So I restarted soy last night. I plan to take 160mg on CD3-5, then 200mg on CD6 & 7. Hopefully it works.


Nikkie122- I hope you get your BFP! Maybe the cheap test wasn't sensitive enough to pick it up? Lots of :dust:!


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks - I hope that is the case. This waiting around is not fun. If I do start my cycle I am going to try the soy.


----------



## kerrbear7183

When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## nikkie122

I'm not sure. I am going to try and wait a few days. I dont like seeing BFN!


----------



## Rudolf168

OperationBbyO said:


> For those of you who temp, did soy make your temps jump around?

I just finished my 5th night of soy last night.

My temps have been WEIRD compared to my previous charts.

I do my charts on paper so I don't have something easy for you to view...but I do remember them off the top of my head.

CD3 - day after Soy dose 1 - Temp: 97.5
CD4 - day after Soy dose 2 - Temp: 96.9
CD5 - day after Soy dose 3 - Temp: 96.9
CD6 - day after Soy dose 4 - Temp: 97.5
CD7 - day after Soy dose 4 - Temp: 96.9 (TODAY)

I RARELY dip into the 96.9 range during my cycle other than for O day. I've been very consistent with that. Usually my temps in the first week of my cycle are mid 97s. On my chart the two 97.5 temps are extreme spikes. It's SO WEIRD.

I'm very good about temping and I know these aren't just extraneous variables. 

So now that I'm done with Soy for this cycle I can't wait to see how the rest of the cycle will turn out :)


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> So I restarted soy last night. I plan to take 160mg on CD3-5, then 200mg on CD6 & 7. Hopefully it works.

Good luck kerrbear - I think that dosage sounds good to me. If I don't have a BFP on this cycle I will up my dosage to what you're doing.


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck! Interested to see how it goes and for someone to get a BFP after taking Soy.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My temps are way low too. I've never done temps before so I don't know if it's normal for me or not. I wonder what it means.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> I'm not sure. I am going to try and wait a few days. I dont like seeing BFN!

GoodLuck buddy! FX that you get your bfp!


----------



## danielle1984

So, I'm starting Soy tomorrow and I'm doing my last blood test tomorrow too. Started EPO today for the first time. I'm a little bit nervous with taking EPO and Soy this month. I hope it's not over doing it.
I still don't know when I'm going for my HSG. :shrug:


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I am going to try and wait a few days. I dont like seeing BFN!
> 
> GoodLuck buddy! FX that you get your bfp!Click to expand...

Thank you! I really hope I get a :bfp: but I am trying not to think about it and get my hopes up. It is really hard not knowing.

How are you doing? Still going to try soy? It sounds like it is helping. What is EPO?


----------



## danielle1984

I heard it can take some time before getting bfp. Don't give up hope.

EPO = Evening Primrose Oil. Suppose to help with CM, I hope it will because I'm pretty dry. That was one of the symptoms I had before AF showed up :dohh:
Yep! I'm starting Soy tomorrow night. I'll get all my tests results next friday! I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------



## nikkie122

I did hear that the evening Primrose helped with CM. Hopefully with the Soy and the EPO that will do the trick and you will get a BFP. 

Its crazy because you hear all these stories of women finding out way before they even miss their period. I actually miss my period and I am still waiting around.. What the heck.. LOL

Hang in there Danielle! I hope you get some good answers with the test and that this is your month!


----------



## nikkie122

Well I think AF got me :cry: I went to the restroom and when I wiped there was pink (sorry tmi). I was trying not to get my hopes up but I would lie if I said i didn't get my hopes up a little. I guess it is a start of a new month And I will be trying Soy!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm sorry to hear Nikkie:hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

That stinks. I was hoping it was your BFP.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks ladies. Hoping the soy works for me.

Nikkie- Has AF shown up full force?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Sorry about that nikki, was really hoping you'd be our first bfp on this thread. 

GL with the Soy


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks Ladies! Maybe next month. Definetly going to try soy to make sure I ovulate!!


----------



## nikkie122

Okay Ladies, I am not sure what is going on. I always get a pretty heavy period the first two days and then light the next 3. I got a little bit of blood last night and only a little today. Not sure if this is AF. It is barely anything and not my normal period. 

I am worried because I want to start soy tomorrow.. What do you think?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Nikki can you do another hpt just to be sure? It could be break through bleeding?


----------



## nikkie122

Well I just took another test and it was negative.. I will just assume this is my period and go with it.. It is frustrating!


----------



## kristix

hello Ladies 

I am taking soy for the first time and this is my 6th cycle ttc.

I would like to share my story, not only to give me someone to talk to but also help others out who are interested in soy.

Here is where i am:

I started taking soy on cd 2 (at night - right before bed, in hopes to sleep off any side effects)
I accidently took 200 mg the first and second night cause i read the label wrong, then dropped to 100 mg for the 3 and 4th night then 150 last night.

So now i am cd 8, took my first opk last night jusst to see where i was at. i am hoping for a much shorter cycle, since mine are usually long. I have heard some ladies O at like cd 10! that would be awesome!

any one else in the begining?


----------



## kristix

oooh and the side effects for me were pretty bad, i was sick to my stomach, hot flashes adn super bad headaches....wasn't really able to sleeep through it all, so i slept horrible, but thats all over now adn i am back to feeling fine adn hopful!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kristix said:


> oooh and the side effects for me were pretty bad, i was sick to my stomach, hot flashes adn super bad headaches....wasn't really able to sleeep through it all, so i slept horrible, but thats all over now adn i am back to feeling fine adn hopful!

Hi Kristix, thanks for sharing. This is my first cycle using soy too, had same side effects when I was taking the soy. It brought my o foward by around a week. 

Gl and fx soy brings you your bfp first time around.


----------



## wifey1988

i am trying it this cycle. starting tonight. lots of luck and baby dust!!


----------



## kristix

I would be thrilled if the soy brought my o day up a week. Usually i have to wait till like cd 26 or so.
to have it on cd 16! wow! now that would be awesome!

i am only cd 8 but i think i am going to make my hubby bd like everynight, starting tonight. i am so ready for this to be my BFP month!

:dust: 
for everyone!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Okay Ladies, I am not sure what is going on. I always get a pretty heavy period the first two days and then light the next 3. I got a little bit of blood last night and only a little today. Not sure if this is AF. It is barely anything and not my normal period.
> 
> I am worried because I want to start soy tomorrow.. What do you think?

I have the same thing!! I was bleeding crazy on Sunday and yesterday. Last night I was only spotting and today barely anything. I had severe cramps in the middle of the night and I was sure I was going to be sick.


----------



## danielle1984

wifey1988 said:


> i am trying it this cycle. starting tonight. lots of luck and baby dust!!

I'm starting tonight as well.:thumbup:


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Okay Ladies, I am not sure what is going on. I always get a pretty heavy period the first two days and then light the next 3. I got a little bit of blood last night and only a little today. Not sure if this is AF. It is barely anything and not my normal period.
> 
> I am worried because I want to start soy tomorrow.. What do you think?
> 
> I have the same thing!! I was bleeding crazy on Sunday and yesterday. Last night I was only spotting and today barely anything. I had severe cramps in the middle of the night and I was sure I was going to be sick.Click to expand...

Yeah, that is so weird. I am not sure what is going on. I haven't had any more blood since early afternoon and that was only a little bit. I have never had a period like this before :wacko:... It's making me feel crazy. I don't know what to do.


----------



## danielle1984

After I replied to you Nikkie, I went and tested. The second line is very faint but it's there. :happydance: I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
I went for blood test today which included a pregnancy test so if it's really positive I should get a call from my doctor pretty soon.

If I don't get a call by the weekend, I'll retest this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

Maybe I shouldn't start Soy tonight?


----------



## nikkie122

I would wait for soy. Yay!! Can you take a picture of the test and post it? I'm so excited for you! It also gives me hope!!


----------



## Rudolf168

OOOh exciting development danielle! Good luck - can't wait to hear results of blood test!


----------



## danielle1984

ok give me a minute


----------



## danielle1984

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## danielle1984

sorry I took picture with my phone.


----------



## jpiper

danielle1984 said:


> What do you think?

I see it!


----------



## nikkie122

I see it!!! That's really exciting!! Can't wait to hear what your doctor says from blood work!!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm getting more excited now!! I thought it was my imagination...plus the phone wouldn't zoom in properly. I can't wait for the phone call.
I just hope I don't lose this one too.


----------



## danielle1984

So, should I say it's a BFP?

Nikkie, I hope you get a bfp too.


----------



## nikkie122

I would say it is a BFP!! How exciting!! Woo hoo.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Did the line show up during the time frame? Can you take a pink dye test, too? It might be easier to make sure it's not an evap or anything. Hoping it's your BFP!!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Danielle i can totally see it! Woohoo! So excited for you.


----------



## danielle1984

It showed up positive immediately. Kerrbear, so many people told me the same thing that it could be a evap. I hope it's truly a bfp. I'm waiting for blood test results today.


----------



## nikkie122

I think it might be a BFP!! Let us know what you hear!! Can't wait!!


----------



## danielle1984

Will do! 
Nikkie, did AF come back for you? Or is the bleeding completely done?


----------



## nikkie122

It's just a little here and there. I'm going to take it as being AF. Si I'm going to do the soy tonight I think.


----------



## danielle1984

I hope you get a bfp this time Nikkie!


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks me too! I started Geritol today and will start sy tonight for cycle day 3-7!! Really hoping this does the trick..


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> It showed up positive immediately. Kerrbear, so many people told me the same thing that it could be a evap. I hope it's truly a bfp. I'm waiting for blood test results today.


If it showed up positive right away then most likely it's not an evap. Blue dye tests are just notorious for that. Hope you get the blood work results soon!


----------



## danielle1984

Blood test came back negative. I'll be starting Soy tonight and i'm never going to test with Clearblue again.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Blood test came back negative. I'll be starting Soy tonight and i'm never going to test with Clearblue again.

Oh no! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Hopefully this will be your cycle. :dust: :dust:


----------



## vichy

Danielle thats terrible i thought for sure that it was pos. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Ok someone told me home pregnancy test are more accurate than blood test. She said to retest with another brand. Any advice?


----------



## RoccoBoxr

No, I'm a lab scientist and the blood tests are way more accurate. The HCG gets into your blood faster and at higher levels, then subsequently spills over into urine. Sorry, I totally saw the line on your pic too! 

Good luck on this cycle Danielle!


----------



## danielle1984

RoccoBoxr said:


> No, I'm a lab scientist and the blood tests are way more accurate. The HCG gets into your blood faster and at higher levels, then subsequently spills over into urine. Sorry, I totally saw the line on your pic too!
> 
> Good luck on this cycle Danielle!

Thx Rocco! I'm so happy to hear then I don't have to doubt. I have a HSG schedule for Tuesday and next friday I'm getting all my tests results.


----------



## Rudolf168

So sorry Danielle! Hoping next month is your month!


----------



## nikkie122

Oh no! Im sorry to hear that :-( I really thought it was a BFP! We will be starting Soy on the same day!


----------



## danielle1984

Yes I'm starting Soy tonight and I'll be doing CD4-8.


----------



## OperationBbyO

My left ovary feels like it's doing "something" in there. IDK what! lol

I should ovulate soon! Here's to hoping!


----------



## nikkie122

I start tonight for cycle 3-7. Hope the side effects aren't to bad for me.


----------



## danielle1984

same here Nikkie! I'm still in shock of the test. Anyway, I got some from online. I can't wait for it to arrive. I ordered a combo with Ovulation (25) and Pregnancy (10) tests strips. I'm getting excited for this month, it would be a nice wedding gift.


----------



## nikkie122

That would be a great gift!! Good luck!! Where did you order them from? That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## danielle1984

makeababy.ca 
They are in USA too.
Pretty cheap compare to the ones in the stores. Last month I went to a store and got 7 Ovulation tests for 46$. So expensive! That's without the pregnancy tests! And 7 is not enough. Especially when using Soy because it can make you early or later than usual O time.


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah you definetly need a lot. I will have to check it out.


----------



## nikkie122

I have a dollar store here that sells them.


----------



## danielle1984

Here too, but I don't know if I want to trust those. hehe


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I was using them last month but never got a positive so I'm not going to use them this time. I don't trust them.


----------



## cfox

danielle1984 said:


> same here Nikkie! I'm still in shock of the test. Anyway, I got some from online. I can't wait for it to arrive. I ordered a combo with Ovulation (25) and Pregnancy (10) tests strips. I'm getting excited for this month, it would be a nice wedding gift.

Hi Danielle,
I'm so sorry to hear that this wasn't your :bfp:
I've heard some questionable things about any of the tests that use blue dye...
I bought the 25 OPK + 10 HPT test pack from Early-Pregnancy last month. It took a while to arrive, flipping customs! I hope yours gets there faster!
I used the OPKs and 1 HPT but no love yet, but very easy to use.
I've heard good reports about their accuracy, (no false positives) and that they're not super sensitive so if you get a +ve for an OPK or HPT, it's generally a good one.
This month I'll be busting out the OPKs around CD13 and will hopefully be able to hold out using the HPTs until CD30, if AF hasn't shown. Although the temptation to test early is always going to be there, I would rather wait until it's a :bfp: after AF is due just in case it turns out to be a chemical preg - that's just my personal preference but everyone is different :flower:
I hope you and DH get the best wedding present ever.
Where are you getting married?
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Sorry about the blood test result Danielle and gl with this cycle, fx it brings you your bfp:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I ordered like 50 OPKs from amazon for $13. They're obviously not CB digital or anything, but I'm hoping they do the trick. Since I don't know if or when I will ovulate I plan to do them twice a day. I only have 1 more day of soy left. Today I didn't have any side effects at all. Tonight i took 200mg and tomorrow I'll take 200mg. So hopefully the higher dose doesn't give me side effects.


----------



## nikkie122

I'm going to have to check online and get some.


----------



## danielle1984

cfox said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> same here Nikkie! I'm still in shock of the test. Anyway, I got some from online. I can't wait for it to arrive. I ordered a combo with Ovulation (25) and Pregnancy (10) tests strips. I'm getting excited for this month, it would be a nice wedding gift.
> 
> Hi Danielle,
> I'm so sorry to hear that this wasn't your :bfp:
> I've heard some questionable things about any of the tests that use blue dye...
> I bought the 25 OPK + 10 HPT test pack from Early-Pregnancy last month. It took a while to arrive, flipping customs! I hope yours gets there faster!
> I used the OPKs and 1 HPT but no love yet, but very easy to use.
> I've heard good reports about their accuracy, (no false positives) and that they're not super sensitive so if you get a +ve for an OPK or HPT, it's generally a good one.
> This month I'll be busting out the OPKs around CD13 and will hopefully be able to hold out using the HPTs until CD30, if AF hasn't shown. Although the temptation to test early is always going to be there, I would rather wait until it's a :bfp: after AF is due just in case it turns out to be a chemical preg - that's just my personal preference but everyone is different :flower:
> I hope you and DH get the best wedding present ever.
> Where are you getting married?
> :dust: and :hugs:Click to expand...

I Ordered them from makeababy.ca
They are shipped from Ontario and I should get them within three days. I hope so because I'm suppose to O on the 18th. But with Soy, I don't want to take any chances and I will start testing early.

We are getting married in Regina (SK) but having our party in August with the family in New-Brunswick. We fly home twice a year (Christmas and summer). I'm already having an argument with my partner about baby shower. I don't want one at Christmas, it's like the worst time! And he won't fly down other than those two times. :dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

Started Soy last night. No side effects so far, but I took 100mg. Tonight, I'll be taking 150mg.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So I had all kinds of ovary pain last night and early this morning. I had an almost + opk last night so we BD, and a super insane positive this morning. I also had a huge temp spike so maybe I already O'd? Who knows. I thought O came after the + opk but my body never fails to amaze me. I'll know soon if I'm in the TWW yet. Mine is never 2 weeks though.


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck OperationBbyO.. I hope your TWW goes fast. 

I started Soy last night. The only side effect I noticed was hot flashes and really thirsty in the morning. Not sure if that was from the Soy though. I also just purchased some OPK's online so those should be in any day and I will start testing soon. 

Hoping this is my month!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh man, Dani, that looked to me like a bfp for sure - stupid tests....

Can any of you Soy pros help me out? I'm CD41 with no O and no signs of Oing anytime soon. Can I just take Soy at anytime since I won't be messing with O (I haven't O'd since December) I've been trying to be patient, waiting for the start of my next cycle, but I'm running out of it! I'm wondering if anyone has heard of anyone taking Soy regardless of CD, just to kick start something....


----------



## OperationBbyO

How long do your cycles normally last?


----------



## floatingbaby

they were normally 42 days, then 35, 36days for several months. But last year at this time I had a 60+ cycle..
I have zero per-menstrual symptoms right now, though I usually don't get any when I don't O. I suppose I should wait 2 more days at least to see if something happens..


----------



## Rudolf168

OperationBbyO said:


> So I had all kinds of ovary pain last night and early this morning. I had an almost + opk last night so we BD, and a super insane positive this morning. I also had a huge temp spike so maybe I already O'd? Who knows. I thought O came after the + opk but my body never fails to amaze me. I'll know soon if I'm in the TWW yet. Mine is never 2 weeks though.

Yeah I thought temp rise was after O too. Perhaps your body just came out with the O really quickly :) Good thing you guys got to BD last night. You may want to consider BD again tonight in case the egg is still alive. Good luck with the TWW!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Can i join you ladies :flower:

I'm starting Soy tonight 3-7... hoping this finally does this trick!

xx


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck!!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Good luck


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Guys need your advise pls. I am between 8dpo and 10dpo as i got positive opk o. Cd14, cd16 n cd 17.

Did a superdrug hpt last night and got a barely there super faint line. Did another test this morning with fmu on same brand hpt negative. Waiting till Sunday to retest as its really early but would love it if u could pls have a look and tell me what you think, its ok if you can't see anything as it may just be a touch of line eye lol
 



Attached Files:







20120607_171420.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## laurac1988

I see a faint line! keep testing hun xxx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks for looking Laura. trying not to get my hopes up but its hard. Woke up this morning with af type twinges and lower back pain then feel really wet down there (tmi sorry) but when I check its wet clear cm or white/creamy cm. Been happening since yesterday not sure whats up. And yesterday was having tingling sensation on and off down below all day...eventually goggled it and found some women said they experienced same in pregnancy but further along...so of cos I test (patience is a virtue I have yet to master). 

Why does tww go so slowly...oh well I know myself I'm prob gonna test again sooner than I should. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Rudolf168

It's so hard for me to read those types of tests...I wish I could be more help!

Keep trying to have patience...go and preoccupy yourself with a hobby or something this weekend to take your mind off things :)


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Rudolf thanks for looking. Good advise, I'll def try, funnily enough weekends are easier for me to bear than weekdays cos I am usually doing things I like on the weekend whereas at work it can be so easy to get distracted and start comparing and cross checking syptoms.

Hows everyone getting on with the soy?


----------



## Rudolf168

HAHA ME TOO! Weekends are like a relief during the TWW. Hopefully the time will go by a bit more quickly for you.

I still have not yet had any news with soy this cycle. I'm at CD11 right now. I'm hoping to see some CM arrive soon to indicate that O is on it's way. If anything, I normally O on CD21...so I've got 10 days to go for that. I'm hoping it will be sooner though!


----------



## laurac1988

well, the soy moved my ov to CD17/18 from CD24/35. My normal (useless) luteal phase of ten days from +opk to period became 11/12 days as AF showed up today. I don't mind that she's showed up as our donor was away and we had a donation 5 days before ov... so I had a feeling all along we would have no success. 

Next month... more soy!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Rudolf168 said:


> HAHA ME TOO! Weekends are like a relief during the TWW. Hopefully the time will go by a bit more quickly for you.
> 
> I still have not yet had any news with soy this cycle. I'm at CD11 right now. I'm hoping to see some CM arrive soon to indicate that O is on it's way. If anything, I normally O on CD21...so I've got 10 days to go for that. I'm hoping it will be sooner though!

Hang in there, I have 35day cycles normally n o from around cd21 usuallyand soy shifted it forward to cd14/cd17 are you using opk and or temping?

I didn't actually get much cm before o,i got one day of ewcm on cd9 which is what made me start testing with opk but didn't get any more cm and didn't get positive opk till cd14.
We used preseed to make up for the low cm pre o.

Also if you using opk try testing twice a day n fx you catch ur eggie:thumbup:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

laurac1988 said:


> well, the soy moved my ov to CD17/18 from CD24/35. My normal (useless) luteal phase of ten days from +opk to period became 11/12 days as AF showed up today. I don't mind that she's showed up as our donor was away and we had a donation 5 days before ov... so I had a feeling all along we would have no success.
> 
> Next month... more soy!

Sorry af got you this month but loving your positive attitude and really rooting for you that you get BFP this new cycle. At least soy is moving things forward in the right direction:happydance:


----------



## nikkie122

Im hoping soy brings me luck.. Last night was my second night of using it.. Hoping ovulation is good this cycle!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

GL nikkie, hoping soy brings your bfp this cycle.


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks! Im hoping it really does.. I really want a BFP. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kristix

I am cd 11 and i think my opks are just about to go positive! this is amazing if they do considering my usual O day comes more like cd 26!

fingers crossed!!

for those of you who actually feel your ovulation (cause i dont usually feel it) do you feel it before hand, or just like the day of ?? hmm 

also i was wondering if soy made anyone else have slightly higher temps? mine seem to be on the higher side....

:dust:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Soy moved my O up 3 days to CD13. :) 

I felt my O pains the night of CD13 and morning CD14. 

I'm so happy the soy is doing something for you!!

This is my first cycle to temp so idk what it did to my bbt.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

I felt my o pains on cd16 really strong. got first positive opk at cd14 then cd16 and cd17, think I o'd cd 16 same day as o pain.

Glad you're getting results the soy.

GL:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I took soy on CD3-7. Today is CD8. Do you ladies think I should start OPK's today or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Rudolf168

Starflowerb2b said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> HAHA ME TOO! Weekends are like a relief during the TWW. Hopefully the time will go by a bit more quickly for you.
> 
> I still have not yet had any news with soy this cycle. I'm at CD11 right now. I'm hoping to see some CM arrive soon to indicate that O is on it's way. If anything, I normally O on CD21...so I've got 10 days to go for that. I'm hoping it will be sooner though!
> 
> Hang in there, I have 35day cycles normally n o from around cd21 usuallyand soy shifted it forward to cd14/cd17 are you using opk and or temping?
> 
> I didn't actually get much cm before o,i got one day of ewcm on cd9 which is what made me start testing with opk but didn't get any more cm and didn't get positive opk till cd14.
> We used preseed to make up for the low cm pre o.
> 
> Also if you using opk try testing twice a day n fx you catch ur eggie:thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks!! Yes I am temping and using OPKs. My cycles are also 34/35 days and I usually O around CD21/22. 

I haven't started doing any OPKs just yet as I haven't see an CM at all. I was planning to start doing OPK on Sunday morning and see how it goes. I do have Preseed too so I will be using that when we do BD.

Thanks for your advice and support :)


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> I took soy on CD3-7. Today is CD8. Do you ladies think I should start OPK's today or wait until tomorrow?

You can start now. I know it can get expensive the more you use, but then you know you won't miss it.
Some seems to get O pain when they are ovulating, so that might be a sign that it's time to BD :thumbup:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks for the advice, Danielle. I took one tonight that was negative. I will start taking them twice a day tomorrow.


----------



## danielle1984

I'll start too as soon that I get it. I ordered some online. They should be here on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm just really hoping I ovulate. Even if I don't get a BFP this cycle, I will be glad to know the soy did something. I'm hoping I don't have to wait too long to ovulate, either.


----------



## danielle1984

True! It's a great feeling knowing something is happening down there. 
I'm at day 3 of Soy and I got no side effects which is weird. Last cycle, I had hot flashes and terrible headaches. Now, I got none.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had some nausea and hot flashes on days 1, 2, and 4 of soy. I had some headaches, too. Though it was a higher dose, too.


----------



## danielle1984

many it does that when it's your first cycle taking them? No clue, I might be speaking too soon to.


----------



## Rudolf168

kristix said:


> also i was wondering if soy made anyone else have slightly higher temps? mine seem to be on the higher side....
> 
> :dust:

On the days I took soy my temps actually dipped REALLY low...since I'm done with my soy doses my temps have stabilized and been normal the past few days. It was rather odd. It's so funny how things can make people have different reactions!


----------



## chan1983

Morning everyone how are you all? Any BFP yet? Well i'm on cd26 and i am 10 dpo. This was my first month on soy. Think im coming down with a bloody cold as feeling really crappy. Well ive been testing with green handle ic and all bfn and tested with a frer yesterday which was also bfn but when i went to throw it out today i think i see a very faint line. Got to be a evap tho i think. I dont normal look at them again for this reason but i had a dream last night that my tests were neg but when i looked at them the following morning they all had nice think pink lines on and i was pregnant. Think im just to focused on getting pregnant, lol x


----------



## kerrbear7183

Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!


----------



## chan1983

kerrbear7183 said:


> Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!

Thanks kerrbear. I hope its good news too but time will tell. What day do you think you will ovulate on? Is this your first month on soy? Goodluck to you too


----------



## Storked

Good luck everyone! I have been thinking of trying soy so will follow this thread and cheer you all on :dust:


----------



## chan1983

Storked said:


> Good luck everyone! I have been thinking of trying soy so will follow this thread and cheer you all on :dust:

Give it a go storked, you have nothing to loose. So many people have tried soy and its worked for them. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Storked

chan1983, I'd try it now but I'm not sure if I'm having my period or not. I miscarried last month and I kind of bled the last two days but...not really :(


----------



## chan1983

Storked said:


> chan1983, I'd try it now but I'm not sure if I'm having my period or not. I miscarried last month and I kind of bled the last two days but...not really :(

I'm so sorry for your loss storked. Hopefully it wont be long til you get your BFP for good this. Might be best to wait for next month to give your boby time to recover x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well first lot of Soy is in the system - 120mg, did anyone else feel nervous taking it for the first time? i was surprised how nervous about it i was... not sure why :shrug: i've done enough research on it lol

mild headache and flushed cheeks but not too bad, took low dose co-codamol and all was fine :)

Hope your all doing ok :thumbup:

xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

chan1983 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks kerrbear. I hope its good news too but time will tell. What day do you think you will ovulate on? Is this your first month on soy? Goodluck to you tooClick to expand...

It is my first month so I have no idea when to excpect ovulation.


----------



## Storked

chan1983, it may be my body still recovering it's true. My sister told me to buy OPKs to be sure :(
Hopefully I know soon but am eagerly following all of you on here! :thumbup:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi guys, for the last couple of days been having af type cramps and lowerback aches 2hich were really discouraging. I am between 10dpo and 12dpo. Tested early yesterday using a cheapish test and got negative. Was going to have some wine with dh last night at dinner then changed my mind at the last minute...trusting God this is our month. Woke up this morning with more af type lower backpain and went to test with fmu...at this point poas is now just a part of my daily routine...was not expecting anything and still not sure if but if you could please have a look and let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Storked said:


> chan1983, it may be my body still recovering it's true. My sister told me to buy OPKs to be sure :(
> Hopefully I know soon but am eagerly following all of you on here! :thumbup:

Really sorry for your loss and hope you get your bfp soon.

I think soy is definatly worth a try but may after a couple of cycles?

Xx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kerrbear7183 said:


> chan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks kerrbear. I hope its good news too but time will tell. What day do you think you will ovulate on? Is this your first month on soy? Goodluck to you tooClick to expand...
> 
> It is my first month so I have no idea when to excpect ovulation.Click to expand...

Hi kerrbear, hows it going with opks and you feelung and twinges yet on the o front? How are your temps looking?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

xxshellsxx said:


> Well first lot of Soy is in the system - 120mg, did anyone else feel nervous taking it for the first time? i was surprised how nervous about it i was... not sure why :shrug: i've done enough research on it lol
> 
> mild headache and flushed cheeks but not too bad, took low dose co-codamol and all was fine :)
> 
> Hope your all doing ok :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Hi Shells, yep those where my symptoms too but after the 3rd day of soy I didn't get any more symptoms so it seems your body adjusts to it pretty quickly.

GL


----------



## Storked

Starflowerb2b said:


> Hi guys, for the last couple of days been having af type cramps and lowerback aches 2hich were really discouraging. I am between 10dpo and 12dpo. Tested early yesterday using a cheapish test and got negative. Was going to have some wine with dh last night at dinner then changed my mind at the last minute...trusting God this is our month. Woke up this morning with more af type lower backpain and went to test with fmu...at this point poas is now just a part of my daily routine...was not expecting anything and still not sure if but if you could please have a look and let me know what you think.

You may not get a BFP until you have missed your period- I never got mine until I was a week late. Sorry! KUP :hugs:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Storked said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, for the last couple of days been having af type cramps and lowerback aches 2hich were really discouraging. I am between 10dpo and 12dpo. Tested early yesterday using a cheapish test and got negative. Was going to have some wine with dh last night at dinner then changed my mind at the last minute...trusting God this is our month. Woke up this morning with more af type lower backpain and went to test with fmu...at this point poas is now just a part of my daily routine...was not expecting anything and still not sure if but if you could please have a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> You may not get a BFP until you have missed your period- I never got mine until I wa s a week late. Sorry! KUP :hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya stork thanks for looking. I know you're right and the sensible side of me is constantly trying to wait but just can't seem to help it. :wacko::blush:

Hope and faith win out everytime, despite the early bfns still beliving this is our month and testing is like pringles...once you start you just can't stop:haha:


----------



## Storked

Starflowerb2b said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, for the last couple of days been having af type cramps and lowerback aches 2hich were really discouraging. I am between 10dpo and 12dpo. Tested early yesterday using a cheapish test and got negative. Was going to have some wine with dh last night at dinner then changed my mind at the last minute...trusting God this is our month. Woke up this morning with more af type lower backpain and went to test with fmu...at this point poas is now just a part of my daily routine...was not expecting anything and still not sure if but if you could please have a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> You may not get a BFP until you have missed your period- I never got mine until I wa s a week late. Sorry! KUP :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya stork thanks for looking. I know you're right and the sensible side of me is constantly trying to wait but just can't seem to help it. :wacko::blush:
> 
> Hope and faith win out everytime, despite the early bfns still beliving this is our month and testing is like pringles...once you start you just can't stop:haha:Click to expand...

I understand completely. When I got my first *and only* BFP I peed on 10 sticks. And 20 ovulation strips. Those lines are haunting and fun :flower:
Dipping, mid-stream...it is addicting. This time, in prep I bought a ton of pregnancy tests at my dollar store :)
So I won't tell you to be patient lol


----------



## xxshellsxx

Starflowerb2b said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Well first lot of Soy is in the system - 120mg, did anyone else feel nervous taking it for the first time? i was surprised how nervous about it i was... not sure why :shrug: i've done enough research on it lol
> 
> mild headache and flushed cheeks but not too bad, took low dose co-codamol and all was fine :)
> 
> Hope your all doing ok :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Shells, yep those where my symptoms too but after the 3rd day of soy I didn't get any more symptoms so it seems your body adjusts to it pretty quickly.
> 
> GLClick to expand...

Thanks starflower, yeah it seems it does adjust quickly, last night i was fine on 2nd dose! may be different when i up the dose for the last 2 days lol

xx


----------



## laurac1988

Starting again on soy this evening


----------



## danielle1984

Last dose of Soy tonight, it's weird how this cycle I have no side effects. I'm doing 200mg.


----------



## Storked

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## timeforababy

on my last day this month.

100mg on d5,6,7
200mg on d8 and going to take 200mg tonight.

I've had really bad headaches and getting spots (eek). My ovaries hurt tonight. Will start some OPKs tomorrow.

How is everyone doing? Fingers crossed this is worth it.


----------



## Storked

AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss?
Hm. I wonder if I should hop in my truck in search of soy isoflavones... :D


----------



## sweetmere

I took soy this cycle (haven't updated in a while sorry!)
cd3- 80mg
cd4- 120mg
cd5- 120mg
cd6- 120mg
cd7- 160mg

I had no side effects except for possibly sleeping really, really well :) I'm not on cd10 and waiting to ovulate!! Let's go<3


----------



## Rudolf168

I have been feeling non-stop twinges the past few days. CM has finally started to arrive so I'm hoping O day will be sometime this week. If it is, that would be almost a full week ahead of usual. Right now I'm CD 13. I usually O on CD21!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks kerrbear. I hope its good news too but time will tell. What day do you think you will ovulate on? Is this your first month on soy? Goodluck to you tooClick to expand...
> 
> It is my first month so I have no idea when to excpect ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kerrbear, hows it going with opks and you feelung and twinges yet on the o front? How are your temps looking?Click to expand...


OPK's were negative the last 2 days. I didn't get to check any today though because my sister graduated from highschool. So far no twinges and temps are still low. My temps are fluctuating a little bit which I think is the weather. This is the first month I'm checking CM and today it was kinda lotiony. I don't know if that's a good thing or not, lol.


----------



## dvm2004

Can you get these over the counter or do they have to be ordered from somewhere online?


----------



## kerrbear7183

dvm2004 said:


> Can you get these over the counter or do they have to be ordered from somewhere online?

You can get soy over the counter or order online. I ordered mine from amazon.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kerrbear7183 said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks kerrbear. I hope its good news too but time will tell. What day do you think you will ovulate on? Is this your first month on soy? Goodluck to you tooClick to expand...
> 
> It is my first month so I have no idea when to excpect ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kerrbear, hows it going with opks and you feelung and twinges yet on the o front? How are your temps looking?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OPK's were negative the last 2 days. I didn't get to check any today though because my sister graduated from highschool. So far no twinges and temps are still low. My temps are fluctuating a little bit which I think is the weather. This is the first month I'm checking CM and today it was kinda lotiony. I don't know if that's a good thing or not, lol.Click to expand...

Lotiony cm is good its a step before watert and ewcm which are the most fertile so looks like you are gearing up to o:thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Has anyone taken these after a miscarriage?


----------



## Storked

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/...h_soy_isoflavones.?cpg=1&csi=2048626424&pd=-2
Something cheery to read!


----------



## abagailb14

Storked - I suffered a miscarriage in April and am planning on trying soy next cycle if I don't get a bfp. Mc majorly affected my cycle, I went from o'ing on cd13-14 to cd23 this time. I also purchased some Evening Primrose Oil to help with ewcm since apparently mc made me completely dry down there during o..sorry if tmi!:)


----------



## abagailb14

Just checked out that link- makes me hopeful, love hearing success stories!:)


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> Storked - I suffered a miscarriage in April and am planning on trying soy next cycle if I don't get a bfp. Mc majorly affected my cycle, I went from o'ing on cd13-14 to cd23 this time. I also purchased some Evening Primrose Oil to help with ewcm since apparently mc made me completely dry down there during o..sorry if tmi!:)

The link made me hopeful too! So many got it on their first try on soy :D
I am so sorry for your loss. I am afraid my cycle may be affected too. I actually took some tonight in the hopes that maybe I at least O around usual. Or at all! 
I also read that Robitussin helps with the CM :)
I don't think there is such a thing as TMI when TTC :flower:


----------



## abagailb14

Have you gotten af since mc? This is my first cycle after waiting 5 weeks for af..I also heard of using Robitussin or Mucinex to help with CM..also recently grapefruit juice? Oi..it would be nice if things could just get back to normal after miscarriage..it's all so unknown and frustrating! I'm sure you know the feeling!:)


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> Have you gotten af since mc? This is my first cycle after waiting 5 weeks for af..I also heard of using Robitussin or Mucinex to help with CM..also recently grapefruit juice? Oi..it would be nice if things could just get back to normal after miscarriage..it's all so unknown and frustrating! I'm sure you know the feeling!:)

Boy do I know the feeling! Finally got AF today but so light in comparison to usual :?


----------



## abagailb14

My first one was too which was surprising after reading how many women had horrible heavy first periods after mc..I guess we can consider ourselves lucky with something!:)


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> My first one was too which was surprising after reading how many women had horrible heavy first periods after mc..I guess we can consider ourselves lucky with something!:)

I bled so long and so heavy from miscarrying and post D&C that I am shocked that they had anything left to bleed :winkwink:


----------



## abagailb14

I had a natural MC and it was 13 days of heavy bleeding..thought it was never going to end! I definitely know the feeling..it's good that you got your af back so quickly though, it's a good sign that your body's getting back on track quickly:) I know..not as quickly as we'd like!


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> I had a natural MC and it was 13 days of heavy bleeding..thought it was never going to end! I definitely know the feeling..it's good that you got your af back so quickly though, it's a good sign that your body's getting back on track quickly:) I know..not as quickly as we'd like!

True. I had a sister that had 3 MMCs and she told me her AF normally arrived a few days after when it should. Mine came after 4 days.
I thought My bleeding would never end either. 15 days *faints*


----------



## abagailb14

I know..the bleeding was such a horrible reminder you just want it to end! Are you using opk's or bbt to see when you ovulate again?


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> I know..the bleeding was such a horrible reminder you just want it to end! Are you using opk's or bbt to see when you ovulate again?

I am really considering temping for the first time ever! Do I have to invest in a pink thermometer though or will a regular digital suit? :?
I did buy OPKs and am new to them too. I figure that when I start using them (I bought a ton of cheapy ones) I'll post a pic a day on the ovulation test forum for opinions and advice since I'll be out of my comfort zone :)
What are you planning to do?


----------



## abagailb14

I started charting our first month ttc thinking it might take awhile:) My advice with that is to get a good thermometer..I have a BD brand basal that I got off amazon that works great..just steer clear of the walgreens brand it's horrible! It does have to be a basal thermometer..they're more precise than a regular digi. The only hard part is you pretty much have to temp at the same time each morning after getting at least 3 hrs of sleep..I just set an alarm and go back to bed to make sure it's accurate. As for the opk's I buy Wondfu's bulk from amazon..I get 40 opk's and 10 preg tests for 13.95..that way you can take two a day and not break the bank!:) They really sound more complicated than they are..with the opk's you have to test in the afternoon and your test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line..you'll definately know your positive when you see it! Sorry long reply!:)


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Storked thanks for the link very encouraging. X


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> I started charting our first month ttc thinking it might take awhile:) My advice with that is to get a good thermometer..I have a BD brand basal that I got off amazon that works great..just steer clear of the walgreens brand it's horrible! It does have to be a basal thermometer..they're more precise than a regular digi. The only hard part is you pretty much have to temp at the same time each morning after getting at least 3 hrs of sleep..I just set an alarm and go back to bed to make sure it's accurate. As for the opk's I buy Wondfu's bulk from amazon..I get 40 opk's and 10 preg tests for 13.95..that way you can take two a day and not break the bank!:) They really sound more complicated than they are..with the opk's you have to test in the afternoon and your test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line..you'll definately know your positive when you see it! Sorry long reply!:)

EEK! Thank you so much for the OPK recommendation! It is on my Amazon wishlist :)
I knew I should have gotten a thermometer when I was at the store a few hours ago. But, going on vacation soon and may have to run to the store again for more things (and for a thermometer). Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Starflowerb2b said:


> Hi Storked thanks for the link very encouraging. X

Thanks! It made me very eager to try the soy. No symptoms so far here :)


----------



## abagailb14

Glad I can help..I had so many questions when all this happened and was so appreciative for all the advice I got on here that I'm happy to be able to help someone else!:) All this stuff sucks but we'll get our bfp's soon and it'll all be worth it!:)


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> Glad I can help..I had so many questions when all this happened and was so appreciative for all the advice I got on here that I'm happy to be able to help someone else!:) All this stuff sucks but we'll get our bfp's soon and it'll all be worth it!:)

It will be! I miss the euphoria of peeing on a stick and getting more than one line :D


----------



## abagailb14

I know it sucks..I still have my pics holding my BFP:(


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> I know it sucks..I still have my pics holding my BFP:(

Me too! And I have a drawer with my positives still in them. Couldn't bear to toss them :(


----------



## abagailb14

You'll love opk's then..gives me something for my poas fix and you get to line them up and watch your lines darken..then when you get that positive one it's the next best thing to a bfp!:) ..plus you get an excuse for your hubbie for lot's of bd'ing which is always a good thing:)


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> You'll love opk's then..gives me something for my poas fix and you get to line them up and watch your lines darken..then when you get that positive one it's the next best thing to a bfp!:) ..plus you get an excuse for your hubbie for lot's of bd'ing which is always a good thing:)

I was thinking it'd be addictive. I am quite pee-happy :dohh:


----------



## abagailb14

I know..it's a completely ttc friendly addiction..I think it's replaced my caffeine and margarita addiction so that's good!:) I am a bit obsessive as well!


----------



## Storked

Truth be told I had OPKs before I knew I was pregnant. Didn't think I'd get pregnant quickly and wanted to make it happen. Well, after I got my first BFP I peed on 10 sticks and then turned on my OPKs too. I went crazy lol. It is tons of fun :D


----------



## abagailb14

Lol..they can get depressing too..out of my 40 opk's this cycle I had one positive...didn't think I was going to o at all! Ordered a new batch though so if I get a bfn next cycle I'm prepared..plus trying the soy and vitex:)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chan1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Many women have cold symptoms at the time of implantation. Hopefully that's what it is for you! I'm on CD8 and hoping to ovulate soon. Good luck!
> 
> Thanks kerrbear. I hope its good news too but time will tell. What day do you think you will ovulate on? Is this your first month on soy? Goodluck to you tooClick to expand...
> 
> It is my first month so I have no idea when to excpect ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi kerrbear, hows it going with opks and you feelung and twinges yet on the o front? How are your temps looking?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OPK's were negative the last 2 days. I didn't get to check any today though because my sister graduated from highschool. So far no twinges and temps are still low. My temps are fluctuating a little bit which I think is the weather. This is the first month I'm checking CM and today it was kinda lotiony. I don't know if that's a good thing or not, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Lotiony cm is good its a step before watert and ewcm which are the most fertile so looks like you are gearing up to o:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm really hoping so. I want to know if the soy worked for me. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Storked said:


> Has anyone taken these after a miscarriage?

I had a miscarriage 4 years ago so I don't think that would really count with what you're asking. But, I did read an article about soy being effecting in helping to regulate ovulation after a miscarriage. I'll try to find it again and post it here if I can find it. :)


----------



## Storked

abagailb14 said:


> Lol..they can get depressing too..out of my 40 opk's this cycle I had one positive...didn't think I was going to o at all! Ordered a new batch though so if I get a bfn next cycle I'm prepared..plus trying the soy and vitex:)

I wonder what I'll get :(
I heard Vitex was good too :D
Hope you get a BFP


----------



## Storked

kerrbear7183 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone taken these after a miscarriage?
> 
> I had a miscarriage 4 years ago so I don't think that would really count with what you're asking. But, I did read an article about soy being effecting in helping to regulate ovulation after a miscarriage. I'll try to find it again and post it here if I can find it. :)Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I started it hoping it would help me O
I took 180mg last night and no side effects :)


----------



## nikkie122

Just finished my last dose of Soy last night. I only had a few side effects so it was not bad at all. Going to start OPK's soon to watch when I ovulate. Keeping positive and hoping this is my month!


----------



## Storked

nikkie122 said:


> Just finished my last dose of Soy last night. I only had a few side effects so it was not bad at all. Going to start OPK's soon to watch when I ovulate. Keeping positive and hoping this is my month!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## laurac1988

second dose of 200mg soy for me tonight


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Just finished my last dose of Soy last night. I only had a few side effects so it was not bad at all. Going to start OPK's soon to watch when I ovulate. Keeping positive and hoping this is my month!

Last night was my last dose too. I took 200mg.


----------



## Rudolf168

The link to all of the soy BFP's was AMAZING!! Makes me so anxious to see the outcome of this cycle!


----------



## Storked

Rudolf168 said:


> The link to all of the soy BFP's was AMAZING!! Makes me so anxious to see the outcome of this cycle!

Thanks! ME TOO :D
Here is to hoping for our BFPs :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Storked said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone taken these after a miscarriage?
> 
> I had a miscarriage 4 years ago so I don't think that would really count with what you're asking. But, I did read an article about soy being effecting in helping to regulate ovulation after a miscarriage. I'll try to find it again and post it here if I can find it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! I started it hoping it would help me O
> I took 180mg last night and no side effects :)Click to expand...

Well that post was supposed to say effective, not effecting, lol. I can't find the article, but I'm still looking!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Good luck guys hoping we all get our bfps soon.

I have a feeling af is on her way, temp dip below coverline and bfn on hpt. If thats the case then she should be here in a few days and I'll start my second round of soy. Not as upset as I was expecting, rather hopeful infact.

This cycle was so intense esp the tww, gonna try not to obsess over every symptom next cycle and be a bit more chilled.

On the plus side I have started to pray more, clean up my diet and started going for walks and taking my prenatals and drinking more water so hopefully that will all contribute to a bfp soon.


----------



## abagailb14

Good luck to all you ladies with the soy! Can't wait to see all the bfp's piling up!:)


----------



## Storked

kerrbear7183 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone taken these after a miscarriage?
> 
> I had a miscarriage 4 years ago so I don't think that would really count with what you're asking. But, I did read an article about soy being effecting in helping to regulate ovulation after a miscarriage. I'll try to find it again and post it here if I can find it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! I started it hoping it would help me O
> I took 180mg last night and no side effects :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well that post was supposed to say effective, not effecting, lol. I can't find the article, but I'm still looking!Click to expand...

I totally knew what you meant. Thanks for looking :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Starflowerb2b said:


> Good luck guys hoping we all get our bfps soon.
> 
> I have a feeling af is on her way, temp dip below coverline and bfn on hpt. If thats the case then she should be here in a few days and I'll start my second round of soy. Not as upset as I was expecting, rather hopeful infact.
> 
> This cycle was so intense esp the tww, gonna try not to obsess over every symptom next cycle and be a bit more chilled.
> 
> On the plus side I have started to pray more, clean up my diet and started going for walks and taking my prenatals and drinking more water so hopefully that will all contribute to a bfp soon.

I'm hopeful for you too :hugs:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Storked said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Good luck guys hoping we all get our bfps soon.
> 
> I have a feeling af is on her way, temp dip below coverline and bfn on hpt. If thats the case then she should be here in a few days and I'll start my second round of soy. Not as upset as I was expecting, rather hopeful infact.
> 
> This cycle was so intense esp the tww, gonna try not to obsess over every symptom next cycle and be a bit more chilled.
> 
> On the plus side I have started to pray more, clean up my diet and started going for walks and taking my prenatals and drinking more water so hopefully that will all contribute to a bfp soon.
> 
> I'm hopeful for you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you:hugs:


----------



## Rudolf168

Starflower - doing all of those good things will definitely help. I've been doing the exact same things since the start of the year :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

has anyone tried EPO for better CM? I only get watery and I've never gotten EW CM as long as I have been TTC.


----------



## danielle1984

OperationBbyO said:


> has anyone tried EPO for better CM? I only get watery and I've never gotten EW CM as long as I have been TTC.

I'm using EPO, taking 2000mg per day but I'm not seeing a big change.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I read the dose could be anywhere from 1500 to 3000. Is this correct?


----------



## danielle1984

OperationBbyO said:


> I read the dose could be anywhere from 1500 to 3000. Is this correct?

Yes, I'm hesitating about taking 3,000mg, but maybe I should since I don't see much changes.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've also heard that grapefruit juice is good for CM, but I can't stand the bitterness of it! lol.


----------



## Rudolf168

Haven't tried EPO yet. I am drinking grapefruit juice non-stop though right now and I also take FertileCM at night. I haven't noticed an increase in CM just yet as O isn't close enough yet.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I love grapefruit juice and I drank it by the gallons the first few months. I didn't really notice any change and then it wasn't on sale anymore at Costco so I abandoned that ship. lol

I'll keep looking into EPO for next cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

I take EPO - havent found it to make the hugest of differences, but the soy definitely gave me more ewcm last month. There was loads!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've found that simply making sure I drink enough water really helps.


----------



## danielle1984

HSG went well! Everything is fine down there so I'm hoping it cleaned up my tubes hehe


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> HSG went well! Everything is fine down there so I'm hoping it cleaned up my tubes hehe

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> I've found that simply making sure I drink enough water really helps.

Honestly, I'm not much of a water drinker or drinker period. I find I'm always at the bathroom if I drink too much. :wacko:
But I know, I should drink more water per day. Especially when I'll be pregnant.

Kerrbear - are you close to O time?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I hope I am! OPK's are still negative. Temps still fairly low. I'm having lotiony CM and today it was a little stretchier than yesterday. Hoping that's good, lol. This is my first cycle checking CM.


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Danielle! Gald to hear everything is good. That is aways great news!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Danielle glad the tests went well.


----------



## nikkie122

I started OPK's last night. It was pretty close to positive which is a big improvement from last cycle. I was barely even able to get a second line on them. Hoping that this will be a good month!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> I started OPK's last night. It was pretty close to positive which is a big improvement from last cycle. I was barely even able to get a second line on them. Hoping that this will be a good month!

Oh wow! already!? thats so cool! :happydance:

I'm suppose to O pretty soon. I got an appointment with OB/GYN on Friday.
OPK is still negative.


----------



## kerrbear7183

My OPK's since last night are back to being lighter. I wonder if I should get some digital ones to use the next few days. I would hate to miss ovulating. Plus my temps are kinda all over the place and I take it at the same time every day. 

On a positive note, I had some EWCM today! Not a ton, but it's changing from the lotiony to the EWCM. I'm getting excited!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kerrbear7183 said:


> My OPK's since last night are back to being lighter. I wonder if I should get some digital ones to use the next few days. I would hate to miss ovulating. Plus my temps are kinda all over the place and I take it at the same time every day.
> 
> On a positive note, I had some EWCM today! Not a ton, but it's changing from the lotiony to the EWCM. I'm getting excited!

Thats great about the ewcm, def get spme digis its a good investment and takes all the guess work out of it. plus given you already have ewcm, shows your body is getting ready to o pretty soon so you wanna be ready to catch it. GL


----------



## Starflowerb2b

nikkie122 said:


> I started OPK's last night. It was pretty close to positive which is a big improvement from last cycle. I was barely even able to get a second line on them. Hoping that this will be a good month!

Nice one Nikkie, soy looks to be working for you. Hope you o soon. fx


----------



## Storked

Upped my dosage of soy to 200. Still no side effects aside from the fact that I think it has helped my hormones get under control post-D&C.


----------



## nikkie122

Well.. I took another OPK last night and it seems to be really positive. I had some cramping so I really think I may have ovulated yesterday.. It was defintely early. Im now nervous and not compleltely positive. Going to take the OPK's for the next few days and see what they say.

Is it way to soon to be ovulating already?


----------



## sweetmere

Guys - I did soy this cycle and I usually ovulate on cd17. I'm on cd14 and assumed I would ovulate sooner...I'm not, which is okay I guess. But my OPK detected an LH surge a few days ago (like cd11) it was SO close to being positive. Then every day since then it's gotten LIGHTER. They're lighter now than they were on like cd9!!! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## laurac1988

Yup same happened to me last month. Keep testing! You'll probably get a super strong one in a couple of days


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> My OPK's since last night are back to being lighter. I wonder if I should get some digital ones to use the next few days. I would hate to miss ovulating. Plus my temps are kinda all over the place and I take it at the same time every day.
> 
> On a positive note, I had some EWCM today! Not a ton, but it's changing from the lotiony to the EWCM. I'm getting excited!
> 
> Thats great about the ewcm, def get spme digis its a good investment and takes all the guess work out of it. plus given you already have ewcm, shows your body is getting ready to o pretty soon so you wanna be ready to catch it. GLClick to expand...

Thanks! I think I will get some digital ones today. :)


----------



## nikkie122

I think I am going to invest in some digital ones as well. Just to be positive and check when I ovulate for sure.


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> I think I am going to invest in some digital ones as well. Just to be positive and check when I ovulate for sure.

That's my plan, too. I think with the cheaper ones I can't really be sure if I'm reading them right, ya know?


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I agree. The lines arent always very clear. They are nice to have as a backup but I think that I am going to buy the digitals so know what Im reading is accurate. I think I ovulated yesterday. Which was earlier than what I expected. I took a cheap one again just a few minutes ago and it looks negative now.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

nikkie122 said:


> Yeah, I agree. The lines arent always very clear. They are nice to have as a backup but I think that I am going to buy the digitals so know what Im reading is accurate. I think I ovulated yesterday. Which was earlier than what I expected. I took a cheap one again just a few minutes ago and it looks negative now.

I used digital and got first smiley face (+opk) on cd15, then negative on cd15 (st that time I was testing once a day with fmu (the clear blue digis instruct use of fmu). Had alot of srious cramping on cd16 on both sides then major prolonged.cramping on left dide thst evening so decided to test -hadn't tested that morning as I had assumed I o'd on cd14 as cd15 was negative. well got +opk cd16 evening and think thst cd16 was the o day as the ovu cramping was so strong that night. tested again cd17 with fmu and got +opk but when i tested cd17 afternoon and again evening it was negative and mild to no cramping.

Sometimes your body gears up to o and you get an LH surge but no egg is released but your body keeps trying hence more yhan one lh surge. Thinking thats whst hsppened to me on cd14 and that maybe whats happening with you.

If you keep bding every other day fx you catch the eggy.

Good luck.xx

EDIT; first +opk was CD14 not cd15


----------



## Storked

AF is gone and I take the last of soy tonight! :D


----------



## Rudolf168

Hey guys - I'm at CD17 and O is still not here :-/ I thought it was attempting to arrive because on Monday and Tuesday I had some stretchy CM...but it dried up late Tuesday afternoon and all day yesterday. I'm also testing with an OPK every morning.

My normal O day is CD21 so I'm shooting for that. I'm hoping the soy didn't push it off any farther than that.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Storked said:


> AF is gone and I take the last of soy tonight! :D

YAY:thumbup: fx n gl with o


----------



## nikkie122

Starflowerb2b said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. The lines arent always very clear. They are nice to have as a backup but I think that I am going to buy the digitals so know what Im reading is accurate. I think I ovulated yesterday. Which was earlier than what I expected. I took a cheap one again just a few minutes ago and it looks negative now.
> 
> I used digital and got first smiley face (+opk) on cd15, then negative on cd15 (st that time I was testing once a day with fmu (the clear blue digis instruct use of fmu). Had alot of srious cramping on cd16 on both sides then major prolonged.cramping on left dide thst evening so decided to test -hadn't tested that morning as I had assumed I o'd on cd14 as cd15 was negative. well got +opk cd16 evening and think thst cd16 was the o day as the ovu cramping was so strong that night. tested again cd17 with fmu and got +opk but when i tested cd17 afternoon and again evening it was negative and mild to no cramping.
> 
> Sometimes your body gears up to o and you get an LH surge but no egg is released but your body keeps trying hence more yhan one lh surge. Thinking thats whst hsppened to me on cd14 and that maybe whats happening with you.
> 
> If you keep bding every other day fx you catch the eggy.
> 
> Good luck.xx
> 
> EDIT; first +opk was CD14 not cd15Click to expand...

That definetly could be the case. I had a lot of cramping yesterday so thats what makes me think I ovulated yesteday. Im going to keep testng just to make sure. My body is so confusing sometimes.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm using the cheap ones.
I'm only suppose to O on Monday and I'm already starting to get a second line. Yesterday there was only one.
So I think I might O sooner this cycle!! I hope so and I hope we are not too late cuz we only started BD yesterday.


----------



## Storked

danielle1984 said:


> I'm using the cheap ones.
> I'm only suppose to O on Monday and I'm already starting to get a second line. Yesterday there was only one.
> So I think I might O sooner this cycle!! I hope so and I hope we are not too late cuz we only started BD yesterday.

Good luck!


----------



## Storked

Does anyone know of someone who conceived twins while using soy? Just curious.


----------



## sweetmere

I read somewhere on a message board that a woman conceived twins on soy. You may try to google it?


----------



## danielle1984

Ok so I have done an O test this afternoon and there was a faint second line. I just did another one and the second line got darker but not has dark as the first one. How likely am I to get a strong positive tomorrow?

We BD yesterday, but we are waiting for tomorrow to BD again. I'm seeing my OB/GYN tomorrow. Honestly, I bet he has low count in his swimmers.


----------



## Storked

Danielle, if he has low count you may try using soft cups?


----------



## cfox

sweetmere said:


> I read somewhere on a message board that a woman conceived twins on soy. You may try to google it?

I'm sure I've seen the same thing somewhere also but I haven't seen it often and I'm thinking that if soy helps you ovulate - fabulous, but I'm not sold on the idea that it has anything to do with multiples... but that's just my opinion.

Side note - *@Sweetmere*, I love your avatar. Some-e-cards does some amazing things and your one I can completely relate to. Thanks for making me smile. :flower:



danielle1984 said:


> Ok so I have done an O test this afternoon and there was a faint second line. I just did another one and the second line got darker but not has dark as the first one. How likely am I to get a strong positive tomorrow?
> 
> We BD yesterday, but we are waiting for tomorrow to BD again. I'm seeing my OB/GYN tomorrow. Honestly, I bet he has low count in his swimmers.

I had a few faint lines the last few days and a slightly clearer one yesterday, then another faint one today :shrug:
I was hoping for a stronger positive today too but I have no idea what's going on! I'm hoping that I O'ed some time between when I tested yesterday and today but can't be certain. I've read enough to say that the OPKs aren't that sensitive, that the increase on the test yesterday *may* have been a sign that an LH surge is coming and that I *might *O, that my temps are up but *might *not stay there.... therefore I haven't got a clue! :shrug:
Hah! I was hoping I might be able to say something to help, but I'm pretty much in the same boat as you and hoping for the best :flower:
I hope the OB/GYN has some good news for you.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've had faint lines every time I test. Like 2 or 3 days ago I had one that was a little darker but not as dark as the control line. Still have some stretchy CM. Took a CB digital OPK that was negative. Hoping I get a + soon.

Hope all you ladies get + OPK's soon, too!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

I've got to confess i don't like the uncertainty and confusion Soy has brought me this cycle, i feel out of control again :wacko:

My temp this morning is above where my cover line 'usually' is and it's only CD10, 3 more days till i usually O? I've not had a positive OPK yet, barely a hint of a line :shrug:

Could i really have missed O on CD9 without getting a positive OPK?

I HATE feeling out of control! GGrrrr

xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

this was my opk tests with the bottom one being this morning...

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/Opkprogression.jpg

And this was 3 hours later!!

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/opktest2.jpg

Is that a positive?


----------



## danielle1984

Looks like a positive to me.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

The last opk looks like a positive to me


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks starflower :thumbup:

3 days earlier than usual!! i'm only CD10 :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

Sweet!! I hope I get my positive today too. It would make me 4 days early.

In your strips shells, the last one I took looks like the last one you did before your positive.


----------



## xxshellsxx

danielle1984 said:


> Sweet!! I hope I get my positive today too. It would make me 4 days early.
> 
> In your strips shells, the last one I took looks like the last one you did before your positive.

Someone told me to test again later today, with the digitals i only tested once a day and got positives always for 2 days, so never thought about testing again so soon! 3 hours was all the difference was... so test again and i hope it's positive :flower:

Gl ladies :) It's getting exciting now lol

xx


----------



## danielle1984

I just did! It's almost positive. The first line is still darker than the second but I bet when I retest this afternoon it will be positive.
Shells, is your LP 14 days?


----------



## xxshellsxx

danielle1984 said:


> I just did! It's almost positive. The first line is still darker than the second but I bet when I retest this afternoon it will be positive.
> Shells, is your LP 14 days?

My LP was 9/10 days... until i took vitamin B complex 100mg last cycle and it extended to 13 :happydance:

so i'll take Vit B Complex till i have a babe in arms :)


----------



## danielle1984

Is this positive or almost? Sorry picture was taken with phone:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







test.png
File size: 66.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## danielle1984

I'm excited about O early, it means I would find out before the wedding.


----------



## xxshellsxx

can you take a closer picture of it? it's very small!

but From what i can see it looks like it's definitely almost there or positive!


----------



## danielle1984

ok it's totally positive. I should have waited 10 minutes I guess. It got darker than the first line. I'll retest this afternoon. I hope I don't miss it, we are only BD tonight.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Oooo so exciting :happydance:

We won't get to BD till later either! He's at work, i'm meeting him at his work in an hour, to drive together for a gig (we run our own business on the side of our main jobs) and got a last minute booking last night!! It's in hotel... so he's going to see if we can get a room :winkwink: We'll be set up and have time for a quicky before we start work, otherwise it will be 1am before it happens... and one way or another it will happen i don't care how tired we are lol

Good luck!

Got to go sort the car out and head off xx


----------



## danielle1984

Good Luck to you too!


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Danielle! It defintely looks positive. I know the soy works. I know I ovulated! Im going to keep testing just to be sure. Hope I BD'ed enough. Wasn't expecting to ovulate that early!


----------



## danielle1984

Same here too! And on CD13 which is 4 days early. 
So far we only BD on Wednesday, so I'm a little bit worried. We will BD tonight and tomorrow for sure. FX's this is our month ladies!


----------



## nikkie122

Thats awesome!! I hope this is our month!


----------



## nikkie122

I purchased the first response ovulation test yesterday. I was feeling a little cramping this morning so I decided to take the test. It was definetly positive. The test line is a lot darker than the Control line. Now I am not sure what is going on. I guess just to be safe I will do lots of BD'ing!


----------



## danielle1984

That's what I would do Nikkie. Especially since you have some cramping. Have fun BD! I wish my partner would be more cooperative about the whole issue. He changes his mind as much as his changes underwear! Unbelievable.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had an almost + OPK on CD12 and since then the test line has been lighter than the control line. I wonder if that actually was a + and I wasn't reading it right? So far I took one digital OPK and it was negative, I guess I'll keep checking once a day with those. I don't know what to think!


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> That's what I would do Nikkie. Especially since you have some cramping. Have fun BD! I wish my partner would be more cooperative about the whole issue. He changes his mind as much as his changes underwear! Unbelievable.

Does he keep changing his mind about want to TTC? Im sorry. That makes it more stressful than it already is :hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

Soy moved my O up a couple days for sure to CD13. It's also given me my longest LP ever!!!! I officially made it past dpo 8! Woohoo!!! That's the first time I've had an LP over 8 days.


----------



## laurac1988

Last dose of soy last night and cramping like a BITCH this morning!


----------



## Storked

laurac1988 said:


> Last dose of soy last night and cramping like a BITCH this morning!

I was too. Crotch cramps at that :?


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I would do Nikkie. Especially since you have some cramping. Have fun BD! I wish my partner would be more cooperative about the whole issue. He changes his mind as much as his changes underwear! Unbelievable.
> 
> Does he keep changing his mind about want to TTC? Im sorry. That makes it more stressful than it already is :hugs:Click to expand...

He gets stress out about everything, especially lately with the wedding. PLus he stop smoking since February, so he has a short fuse but he has started smoking cigars (one every night :dohh:) I was super mad. And he is so busy with work too. Poor him. 

Oh well, I'll work hard to make him want me lol.

Laurac : I hope your cramps goes away, but I least you know something is going on there.

Operation: That's awesome! I'm glad Soy is making a difference for you :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Glad to hear the soy is working for you ladies!! Hopefully it helps you get your BFPs. It doesn't seem to be working for me yet. :/


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi all, do you mind another group member? :) I'm hoping to use soy this cycle...currently on CD3, and plan to take it 5-9 starting on Monday (after I have checked that the doc doesn't have any strong objections). How do you decide which days to take it on?

Hope you're all getting on well! Sorry it's not working for you so far Kerrbear...how far off your normal O day are you?


----------



## floatingbaby

Took my first dose of Soy last night on CD3!!! Was going to only take 100mg, but went for 150mg since I haven't been Oing....last cycle was 46 days :s death.


----------



## danielle1984

floatingbaby said:


> Took my first dose of Soy last night on CD3!!! Was going to only take 100mg, but went for 150mg since I haven't been Oing....last cycle was 46 days :s death.

Try taking 200mg on last day or two last days. I took 200mg on last two nights and it made me O sooner. :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

I also took 160mg and 200mg on the last 2 days and have O'd 2 days earlier, usually CD13 but opk was negative this morning and most definitely negative this evening so CD11 today is O day!

Only manage to get 1 BD in which was last night, he's working all day today and tonight and won't get a chance again.. so lets hope once is enough! FX!


----------



## danielle1984

Ok I need help! I have no clue what is going on :shrug:

I did OPK on Thursday night. The second line was there but faint.

Now, yesterday morning (Friday) I did another and it was positive but it took a good 8-10 minutes for the second line to be darker than the control line.
Yesterday afternoon around 4pm (still friday), I test again and the second line was lighter than the control line. I retest at 5pm, same thing.

Now this morning or afternoon, I tested at 12h15 (saturday) and the second line is clearly darker than the control line.

So, did I ovulate yesterday or is it today? It's so confusing. I'm kind of happy that so far we BD each other day. I'm worried that my partner has low count in sperms. So we BD Wednesday and Friday night. We will again tonight. 
And I started having a lot of EWCM today, more than yesterday.

Anyone?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kerrbear7183 said:


> Glad to hear the soy is working for you ladies!! Hopefully it helps you get your BFPs. It doesn't seem to be working for me yet. :/

Sorry soy doesn't seem to be working for you yet, it may not have brought you o firward earlier but it may give you a stronger o when it does happen and a stronger eggie. kmfx for you that you o soon.

I am on cd33 now 16/17 dpo, bfn yesterday but no af...not sure what is going on.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I wouldnt count that first positive opk as positive since it was outside of the time frame. I would use the one from Saturday. From what I have read, the peak fertile day is the day with the most EWCM. 

Do you also temp?


----------



## danielle1984

No, cuz I can't have uninterrupt sleep lol. I'm a very light sleeper and my cat doesn't sleep much at night. 
I will retest later this afternoon.


----------



## floatingbaby

danielle1984 said:


> Ok I need help! I have no clue what is going on :shrug:
> 
> I did OPK on Thursday night. The second line was there but faint.
> 
> Now, yesterday morning (Friday) I did another and it was positive but it took a good 8-10 minutes for the second line to be darker than the control line.
> Yesterday afternoon around 4pm (still friday), I test again and the second line was lighter than the control line. I retest at 5pm, same thing.
> 
> Now this morning or afternoon, I tested at 12h15 (saturday) and the second line is clearly darker than the control line.
> 
> So, did I ovulate yesterday or is it today? It's so confusing. I'm kind of happy that so far we BD each other day. I'm worried that my partner has low count in sperms. So we BD Wednesday and Friday night. We will again tonight.
> And I started having a lot of EWCM today, more than yesterday.
> 
> Anyone?

I vote you are either Oing today or about to O. + OPK means you are going to O within the next 12-24 hrs, so if you're getting a super clear positive today then it probably means you're gearing up for a super-fly O really quickly!


----------



## danielle1984

Sweet! But I think I'll need to change my ticker again then lol


----------



## xxshellsxx

I believe from my limited knowledge that LH surge is the warning sign that O is going to happen, my clearest positive was yesterday afternoon, the evening one was the same, and through out today they have gotten lighter to almost invisable, so i'm counting today as O day - when the egg actually released, as the LH surge is what gives the positive test. Also my temp dropped down as it always does for me the day of O... so if it goes up tomorrow i'll know today was THE day.

Here's my final progression of OPKs for comparison if that helps? tests 3, 4 & 5 were yesterday 6 & 7 today

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/opkprogression-1.jpg

Excuse the odd coloured FMU.. vitamain B complex turns your pee bright yellow! lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the soy is working for you ladies!! Hopefully it helps you get your BFPs. It doesn't seem to be working for me yet. :/
> 
> Sorry soy doesn't seem to be working for you yet, it may not have brought you o firward earlier but it may give you a stronger o when it does happen and a stronger eggie. kmfx for you that you o soon.
> 
> I am on cd33 now 16/17 dpo, bfn yesterday but no af...not sure what is going on.Click to expand...

Thanks. I have no idea when to expect ovulation since I don't always ovulate. I'm CD16 today so hopefully it will be soon. I've been busy all day and haven't been home to take an OPK so I'm hoping to take one int he next few hours. Maybe I'll get lucky and it will be +.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Not to freak anybody out, but I O before my sticks go positive.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Really? That's kinda weird. Do you temp as is that how you know that you ovulate before you get a + OPK?


----------



## danielle1984

Ok I retested and it's still positive. I just today is my O day, I got a lot of CM.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Ok I need help! I have no clue what is going on :shrug:
> 
> I did OPK on Thursday night. The second line was there but faint.
> 
> Now, yesterday morning (Friday) I did another and it was positive but it took a good 8-10 minutes for the second line to be darker than the control line.
> Yesterday afternoon around 4pm (still friday), I test again and the second line was lighter than the control line. I retest at 5pm, same thing.
> 
> Now this morning or afternoon, I tested at 12h15 (saturday) and the second line is clearly darker than the control line.
> 
> So, did I ovulate yesterday or is it today? It's so confusing. I'm kind of happy that so far we BD each other day. I'm worried that my partner has low count in sperms. So we BD Wednesday and Friday night. We will again tonight.
> And I started having a lot of EWCM today, more than yesterday.
> 
> Anyone?

Sounds like you are ovulated today! Thats good news! Good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Have any of you ladies had breast twinges/tenderness before ovulation?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I did BBT this month and that's how I knew I O'd before the opk. I have wonky hormones so I totally believe my BBT. In the past I have gotten 6 days of positive OPK.


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's crazy. That's why I'm using different methods to track ovulation because I could totally see myself having wacky hormones, too! lol.


----------



## danielle1984

GoodLuck ladies!!


----------



## laurac1988

7/8 days until ovulation over here! come on this month!


----------



## kerrbear7183

laurac1988 said:


> 7/8 days until ovulation over here! come on this month!

Is that the time you usually ovulate? I'm on CD17 and haven't had any indication that I ovulated yet.


----------



## laurac1988

It is the time I ovulated last month on soy. Have taken soy again this cycle so will expect the same. Normally I ov on CD24


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm hoping I don't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Meant to add I never had any breast tenderness around O time.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Kerrbear - I hope it happens soon for you!

I've had cramps on and off all day, but tonight i bled, not just spotting, full red when i wiped an have some painful cramps.

I'm hoping it's just down to a great O and all is ok :shrug:

xx


----------



## Storked

No breast tenderness here either but have never had O symptoms before.
Maybe I will this cycle! I am charting for the first time ever and using OPKs


----------



## Storked

danielle1984 said:


> GoodLuck ladies!!

You too :dust:


----------



## floatingbaby

Two doses down (evenings) and SUCH indigestion: Bleh.


----------



## Rudolf168

:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I'm going crazy with waiting!! I'm at CD20 today and still haven't ovulated!! I know it's getting close though cause CM is getting to be more EWCM. Husband and I :sex: this morning. I'm hoping to O tomorrow or Tuesday. I'll definitely try to BD tomorrow and Tuesday nights as well.

It doesn't appear that the soy has helped me ovulate sooner, but I'm hoping it has made it stronger!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> Kerrbear - I hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> I've had cramps on and off all day, but tonight i bled, not just spotting, full red when i wiped an have some painful cramps.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just down to a great O and all is ok :shrug:
> 
> xx

Thanks! I'm hoping it'll be soon, too. I was hoping it would happen over the weekend because I was off and my husband is off every Saturday, Sunday, Monday. I'm not off of work again until Thursday so if it seems like I'm ovulating I guess we'll have to squeeze in some BDing before I go to work. 

Hope the bleeding you're having isn't anything serious!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I'm going crazy with waiting!! I'm at CD20 today and still haven't ovulated!! I know it's getting close though cause CM is getting to be more EWCM. Husband and I :sex: this morning. I'm hoping to O tomorrow or Tuesday. I'll definitely try to BD tomorrow and Tuesday nights as well.
> 
> It doesn't appear that the soy has helped me ovulate sooner, but I'm hoping it has made it stronger!!

I know! The waiting is horrible! I'm on CD17.


----------



## OperationBbyO

So I made it to the end of 11 dpo without my normal spotting issues. I can't believe it!! I swear it was the soy. Testing on 14 dpo! It's so soon! I'm so nervous.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck! Sending lots of :dust: your way and keeping my FXd for your BFP!


----------



## xxshellsxx

kerrbear7183 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Kerrbear - I hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> I've had cramps on and off all day, but tonight i bled, not just spotting, full red when i wiped an have some painful cramps.
> 
> I'm hoping it's just down to a great O and all is ok :shrug:
> 
> xx
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping it'll be soon, too. I was hoping it would happen over the weekend because I was off and my husband is off every Saturday, Sunday, Monday. I'm not off of work again until Thursday so if it seems like I'm ovulating I guess we'll have to squeeze in some BDing before I go to work.
> 
> Hope the bleeding you're having isn't anything serious!Click to expand...

Thanks so do I, I am concerned it may have overstimulated and caused a cyst which may have burst... i'm probably over reacting, but it's crossed my mind! If it's still the same tomorrow i'll go to the DR - knowing she will tell me off - but might need to get things checked out!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi all,

How are you all doing? Are you finding Soy is helping you at all - moving O forward?? I hope you're feeling better tomorrow xxshellsxx, it could just be ovulation bleeding due to a nice strong ovulation ... FX for you xx

I've been and bought my Soy Isoflavones today *nervous!* I couldn't get the Tesco ones so I have had to get 'Lamberts 50mg'. Do you think I should take 50 on the first three days and then 100 on the last two or should I just take 100 on all 5 days? I don't really want to go over 100 on my first month until I see how I react to them! xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

With not wanting to go above 100, I would suggest doing a lower dose the first 3 days, ten increasing for the last 2 days. I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD6-7. I can't tell if it's worked for me though as I have no idea when I would normally ovulate. I'm on CD18 and nothing is showing I've ovulated yet, but I do have long cycles (last 2 were 55 and 64 days) so I guess I still have a chance to ovulate.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I did 150 every day on my first cycle. I did days 2-6, but next time I will do 3-7. I didn't have any horrible side effects on the 150. I did get hotter and my BBT was erratic, but that could have also been human error since it was my first cycle doing temps.


----------



## Rudolf168

So I'm like 90% sure I'm going to ovulate today. My BBT dropped to it's lowest point this morning and I've been having EWCM all day. I'll confirm with an OPK when I get home from work.

Verdict: Soy did NOT make me O any sooner this cycle. However, my doses were fairly small:

Day 1: 80 mg
Day 2: 120 mg
Day 3: 160 mg
Day 4: 160 mg
Day 5: 200 mg

I do, however, believe my ovulation may be stronger as I've been feeling ovary twinges consistently, especially the first week after taking the soy.

BD will be happening tonight and I'll start the TWW. 

Good luck to everyone else in the same boat!!


----------



## Storked

Rudolf168 said:


> So I'm like 90% sure I'm going to ovulate today. My BBT dropped to it's lowest point this morning and I've been having EWCM all day. I'll confirm with an OPK when I get home from work.
> 
> Verdict: Soy did NOT make me O any sooner this cycle. However, my doses were fairly small:
> 
> Day 1: 80 mg
> Day 2: 120 mg
> Day 3: 160 mg
> Day 4: 160 mg
> Day 5: 200 mg
> 
> I do, however, believe my ovulation may be stronger as I've been feeling ovary twinges consistently, especially the first week after taking the soy.
> 
> BD will be happening tonight and I'll start the TWW.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the same boat!!

Good luck!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Good luck!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck!!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Good luck Ruldolf.

I am so tired of waiting I am cd35...as soy brought my o a week forward to cd16/cd17...I thought I would ger BFP or start AF last week.

I am now 18/19 dpo with bfn this morning and no af. No sign or symptom of pregnancy or af. Now I'm starting to wonder if I actually oed. Got +opk on cd14, cd16, cd17 and temp shift to back up o but no real cm. Been having cm since last week but it is now drying up.

Just not sure whats going on.


----------



## Rudolf168

Starflowerb2b said:


> Good luck Ruldolf.
> 
> I am so tired of waiting I am cd35...as soy brought my o a week forward to cd16/cd17...I thought I would ger BFP or start AF last week.
> 
> I am now 18/19 dpo with bfn this morning and no af. No sign or symptom of pregnancy or af. Now I'm starting to wonder if I actually oed. Got +opk on cd14, cd16, cd17 and temp shift to back up o but no real cm. Been having cm since last week but it is now drying up.
> 
> Just not sure whats going on.

Oh man that is so tough. Did to you try doing OPK when you had CM last week? 

As long as AF hasn't arrived, you're still in the game ;)


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks Rudolf, I'm holding out for a miracle, which is what it would be if I actually got a bfp from this cycle but I'd also settle for af starting just to end the limbo.

I didn't use opks last week but we did bd a few times so fx we caught the eggie if last week was o.

How are you getting on are 1dpo now?


----------



## kerrbear7183

So how are you ladies doing? Any BFPs yet?


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi Kerrbear hows it going, have you o'ed yet?

Woke up said a prayer and feeling super positive today.

Its cd36 (my usual cycle length without soy is cd35) 19/20dpo, bfn and no af.

I have made an appointment with my GP for friday so if af doesn't show by then might ask them to prescribe something to give it a jump start.


----------



## xstarryyx

Hey girls. I hope you all dont mind me joining in this thread. I have been reading through this thread the past few days and also been doing some research on soy and have decided to take it myself. I haven't o'd properly since august last year and i am hoping the soy will kick atart it . My cycles have been very messed up for years since coming off the mini pill which i had to stop after a month of taking them because i was in so much pain that i couldnt even tense my stomach at all so i had to get help to lie down and get back up again. There was no reason from the docs as to why this happened and since then it has always haunted me but i never thought anthing of it as i never wanted kids atthe time. But now i am with the best fiance in the world and we are wanting to start a family. We have been trying now for 10months and still nothing. 
Please excuse thw typos and spellin mistakes. Its very hard to type on the mobile lol.
So how is everyonegetting on with their soy and o's??


----------



## kristix

Hello ladies. 
I tried soy this cycle, i o on my own but usually late, i was hoping this would bring my o on a little earlier but the soy didn't do that for me :(
I o'ed at cycle day 21 this time around. which was yesterday.

My husband had to leave town so we only were able to bd the night before i O'ed (fingers crossed that was all i needed)

So i am on cd 1 . Well ff hasn't confirmed that yet but i am pretty sure. had my positive opk adn it looks like my temps are starting to rise.

I feel like my o date was the same but might have been stronger - i felt a lot more pinching then usual.

I would really like to get a soy bean!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> Hi Kerrbear hows it going, have you o'ed yet?
> 
> Woke up said a prayer and feeling super positive today.
> 
> Its cd36 (my usual cycle length without soy is cd35) 19/20dpo, bfn and no af.
> 
> I have made an appointment with my GP for friday so if af doesn't show by then might ask them to prescribe something to give it a jump start.

I haven't had any indication that I've ovulated yet. My temps have been all over the place, but I haven't been sleeping as good lately. My ovacue monitor hasn't shown any sign of ovulation coming yet and OPKs are still negative. I'm CD19 today. With cycles as long as mine (55-65 days), I don't even know when to expect it. I've used up most of my cheap OPKs so I think I'm just going to go with the monitor for now since it predictions changes in saliva and CM to give you up to 5 days notice of when ovulation may occur. Once it says I'm in the "fertile window" I will use some CB digital OPKs to see if both show the same thing.

We've been BDing every other day just in case though!


----------



## kerrbear7183

xstarryyx said:


> Hey girls. I hope you all dont mind me joining in this thread. I have been reading through this thread the past few days and also been doing some research on soy and have decided to take it myself. I haven't o'd properly since august last year and i am hoping the soy will kick atart it . My cycles have been very messed up for years since coming off the mini pill which i had to stop after a month of taking them because i was in so much pain that i couldnt even tense my stomach at all so i had to get help to lie down and get back up again. There was no reason from the docs as to why this happened and since then it has always haunted me but i never thought anthing of it as i never wanted kids atthe time. But now i am with the best fiance in the world and we are wanting to start a family. We have been trying now for 10months and still nothing.
> Please excuse thw typos and spellin mistakes. Its very hard to type on the mobile lol.
> So how is everyonegetting on with their soy and o's??

Welcome! I took soy to help me ovulate as well. I have cycles ranging anywhere from 40-65 days for the most part (with a few odd cycles of up to 90 days very rarely). I know I have anovulatory cycles, so I am hoping the soy will help. My last 2 cycles were 55 and 64 days. I'm on CD19 now and am really hoping I ovulate soon. I haven't had an indication that I've ovulated as my temps have been really wacky. Fertility friend is showing that I possibly ovulated on CD12/13, and I had an almost +OPK on CD12, but I'm not so sure. The last time I did ovulate, my ovacue monitor showed that and it hasn't shown anything yet so I'm really not sure if the soy is helping.

I really hope it does and I hope it works for you. What dose do you plan on taking?


----------



## kerrbear7183

kristix said:


> Hello ladies.
> I tried soy this cycle, i o on my own but usually late, i was hoping this would bring my o on a little earlier but the soy didn't do that for me :(
> I o'ed at cycle day 21 this time around. which was yesterday.
> 
> My husband had to leave town so we only were able to bd the night before i O'ed (fingers crossed that was all i needed)
> 
> So i am on cd 1 . Well ff hasn't confirmed that yet but i am pretty sure. had my positive opk adn it looks like my temps are starting to rise.
> 
> I feel like my o date was the same but might have been stronger - i felt a lot more pinching then usual.
> 
> I would really like to get a soy bean!

I'm sorry it didn't bring ovulation forward for you, but hopefully it was a stronger ovulation and a stronger egg. I'm keeping my FXd for you and sending lots of :dust: your way for a little soy bean!


----------



## Storked

I am in such a good mood! CM is looking good and fertile, closer to O. I think the soy really did wonders on regulating my hormones after my miscarriage


----------



## laurac1988

I have ridiculous amount of CM... ov not due til CD18... today is CD12. Please let me ov earlier...


----------



## Storked

laurac1988 said:


> I have ridiculous amount of CM... ov not due til CD18... today is CD12. Please let me ov earlier...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## laurac1988

Would be good. My donor's availability is crap after Cd14... so if i could o around then it would be wonderful


----------



## xstarryyx

kerrbear7183 said:


> xstarryyx said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. I hope you all dont mind me joining in this thread. I have been reading through this thread the past few days and also been doing some research on soy and have decided to take it myself. I haven't o'd properly since august last year and i am hoping the soy will kick atart it . My cycles have been very messed up for years since coming off the mini pill which i had to stop after a month of taking them because i was in so much pain that i couldnt even tense my stomach at all so i had to get help to lie down and get back up again. There was no reason from the docs as to why this happened and since then it has always haunted me but i never thought anthing of it as i never wanted kids atthe time. But now i am with the best fiance in the world and we are wanting to start a family. We have been trying now for 10months and still nothing.
> Please excuse thw typos and spellin mistakes. Its very hard to type on the mobile lol.
> So how is everyonegetting on with their soy and o's??
> 
> Welcome! I took soy to help me ovulate as well. I have cycles ranging anywhere from 40-65 days for the most part (with a few odd cycles of up to 90 days very rarely). I know I have anovulatory cycles, so I am hoping the soy will help. My last 2 cycles were 55 and 64 days. I'm on CD19 now and am really hoping I ovulate soon. I haven't had an indication that I've ovulated as my temps have been really wacky. Fertility friend is showing that I possibly ovulated on CD12/13, and I had an almost +OPK on CD12, but I'm not so sure. The last time I did ovulate, my ovacue monitor showed that and it hasn't shown anything yet so I'm really not sure if the soy is helping.
> 
> I really hope it does and I hope it works for you. What dose do you plan on taking?Click to expand...



Hopefully the soy helps bring ur o forward and make ur cycles shorter. As with anything it can take bout 3 months to feel the full effects. But i will keep my fingers crossed for you  so dont despair missus. 

I got the tescos ones which is 40mg according to the box so im gonna take 120mg first couple o days and put it up to 160mg an jus see how it goes. My periods are so light and short and only last 2 days and i get no twinges or anything mid cycle to indicate o. Its frustrating.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Month 1 was a bust on soy. But it did lengthen my LP to 11 days. Much better than 8. I'll take it.

This month I'm going to do 150mg days 3-7. I also asked my MW for my official RE referral. She said whenever I was ready to ask, so I'm ready! Let's get this over with!


----------



## floatingbaby

I took my last dose of soy tonight at 200mg! I had some major indigestion and bloatation...and now I'm feeling a little excited nervousness!!!!

I'm preparing a Diakon radish leaf hip bath - my girlfriend is into macrobiotics and she says it will cleanse and strengthen my reproductive organs...we'll see how it goes! 
I have also been taking EPO this cycle - but have had the heaviest and longest AF this last week :wacko:

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sweetmere

I usually ovulate on cd17 and I am on cd19 and just NOW getting a positive OPK. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow but do not think I will be using soy again unless I am not pregnant in say, 6 months or so.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi guys hope you are all doing well.

Like anything soy will work brilliantly for some and not so much for othrrs and ot may take a few cycles.

Fx soy works for you and whether it does or not I know we will all get our bfps.soon. Just hang in thrre.xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

xstarryyx said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xstarryyx said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. I hope you all dont mind me joining in this thread. I have been reading through this thread the past few days and also been doing some research on soy and have decided to take it myself. I haven't o'd properly since august last year and i am hoping the soy will kick atart it . My cycles have been very messed up for years since coming off the mini pill which i had to stop after a month of taking them because i was in so much pain that i couldnt even tense my stomach at all so i had to get help to lie down and get back up again. There was no reason from the docs as to why this happened and since then it has always haunted me but i never thought anthing of it as i never wanted kids atthe time. But now i am with the best fiance in the world and we are wanting to start a family. We have been trying now for 10months and still nothing.
> Please excuse thw typos and spellin mistakes. Its very hard to type on the mobile lol.
> So how is everyonegetting on with their soy and o's??
> 
> Welcome! I took soy to help me ovulate as well. I have cycles ranging anywhere from 40-65 days for the most part (with a few odd cycles of up to 90 days very rarely). I know I have anovulatory cycles, so I am hoping the soy will help. My last 2 cycles were 55 and 64 days. I'm on CD19 now and am really hoping I ovulate soon. I haven't had an indication that I've ovulated as my temps have been really wacky. Fertility friend is showing that I possibly ovulated on CD12/13, and I had an almost +OPK on CD12, but I'm not so sure. The last time I did ovulate, my ovacue monitor showed that and it hasn't shown anything yet so I'm really not sure if the soy is helping.
> 
> I really hope it does and I hope it works for you. What dose do you plan on taking?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the soy helps bring ur o forward and make ur cycles shorter. As with anything it can take bout 3 months to feel the full effects. But i will keep my fingers crossed for you  so dont despair missus.
> 
> I got the tescos ones which is 40mg according to the box so im gonna take 120mg first couple o days and put it up to 160mg an jus see how it goes. My periods are so light and short and only last 2 days and i get no twinges or anything mid cycle to indicate o. Its frustrating.Click to expand...

Yeah. I was hoping it would shorten my cycle and I do still have a chance for that if I ovulate soon. Hopefully it won't take too many cycles for it to work. I wanted to try it for a few months before breaking down and going with Clomid.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm on CD20 and haven't gotten a + OPK yet and my temps have been kinda wacky so it's hard to tell what's going on there. Today I had some twinges on both sides of my abdomen and some mild cramping on and off. Hopefully that is a good sign that ovulation is coming up.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

kerrbear7183 said:


> Starflowerb2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kerrbear hows it going, have you o'ed yet?
> 
> Woke up said a prayer and feeling super positive today.
> 
> Its cd36 (my usual cycle length without soy is cd35) 19/20dpo, bfn and no af.
> 
> I have made an appointment with my GP for friday so if af doesn't show by then might ask them to prescribe something to give it a jump start.
> 
> I haven't had any indication that I've ovulated yet. My temps have been all over the place, but I haven't been sleeping as good lately. My ovacue monitor hasn't shown any sign of ovulation coming yet and OPKs are still negative. I'm CD19 today. With cycles as long as mine (55-65 days), I don't even know when to expect it. I've used up most of my cheap OPKs so I think I'm just going to go with the monitor for now since it predictions changes in saliva and CM to give you up to 5 days notice of when ovulation may occur. Once it says I'm in the "fertile window" I will use some CB digital OPKs to see if both show the same thing.
> 
> We've been BDing every other day just in case though!Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan Kerrbear. Sorry about the long cycles, I csn relate...its annoying cos you just don't as many chances to try but you only need one to succeed riggt.

I remeber when before marriage when I was ttc, I was very care free about have longer than average cycles cos it meant more af free days and back then that was ace (I get painful af first day or two). Since ttc af and I have an even more complicated relationship...happy to see her sooner cos I get another chance to try but dread her coming cos it means it didn't work that cycle and waiting...lol

Are you checking your cm for signs of o? Hows that looking. Heard green tea is good as is pineapple (fresh not concentrate), epo and grapefruit juice.

You know I said earlier that I was going to use baby aspirin...only took it for one day and chickened out...didn't want to tamper with what I don't know too much about.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've been checking CM on and off. So far it's gotten a little stretchy about a week ago but not very stretchy. My temps are crazy though. I don't know what to think about them. I'm just hoping I actually do ovulate and not that this is yet another anovulatory cycle.


----------



## xstarryyx

kerrbear7183 said:


> I've been checking CM on and off. So far it's gotten a little stretchy about a week ago but not very stretchy. My temps are crazy though. I don't know what to think about them. I'm just hoping I actually do ovulate and not that this is yet another anovulatory cycle.

It sounds like you are getting readyto ovulate!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you. The temps could just be te change with soy or something. I wouldny worry about it just yet. Positive thoughts this month  thats been my saying hhe  i just took my first dose of soy last night. Decided to go with 120mg and then ill raise it to 160mg i think for the last day or so.what dose are u on kerrbear? I dont think i saw.

Babydust to all of us! Xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry to those who are still waiting for O, must be so frustrating! Hope you get your surges soon x

I have no idea what's happening with me... 4DPO and my temp plummeted below the coverline this morning! Hoping just a estrogen surge and it rises tomorrow, if not then i've got a screwed up cycle this time lol

I really don't like this out of control feeling! 

xx


----------



## danielle1984

TWW...so far, nothing. I'm feeling fine, but I have decided this cycle not to listen to symptoms and focus on the wedding.


----------



## xxshellsxx

danielle1984 said:


> TWW...so far, nothing. I'm feeling fine, but I have decided this cycle not to listen to symptoms and focus on the wedding.

What a great way to take your mind off the TWW :) Hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## danielle1984

I hope so. 
Plus, I'm not sure when I O because it seem to have been positive Friday, Saturday and Sunday. But Sunday, it was even darker. Oh well, I'll just wait for AF to show up.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> TWW...so far, nothing. I'm feeling fine, but I have decided this cycle not to listen to symptoms and focus on the wedding.

I think this is a great idea! I am doing the same thing. I am not going to think about symptoms at all and just relax this month. Not sure if I hit my ovulation correctly anyway. Have fun and congrats on the wedding! Enjoy your wedding day!


----------



## OperationBbyO

I decided to not take soy this cycle since we are going to an RE soon. I'm actually not going to take anything, including the progesterone. Basically I'm out before I even get started. I thought the RE might want to see temps from a natural cycle. It's only 24/25 days, so it's not like I have a long cycle that I'm waiting through.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Right that's it i'm going to have to ring the doctor tomorrow... i'm bleeding again :( I've been bleeding since O it lessened but is back tonight, the cramps and achy have never gone away and something isn't right... i just now it :(


----------



## xstarryyx

xxshellsxx said:


> Right that's it i'm going to have to ring the doctor tomorrow... i'm bleeding again :( I've been bleeding since O it lessened but is back tonight, the cramps and achy have never gone away and something isn't right... i just now it :(

Im sorry to hear about that missus. I hope ur ok. Please let us know what is wrong. All my best wishes to you huni


----------



## Rudolf168

Good luck shells!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Oh no! I hope they figure out what is wrong!


----------



## floatingbaby

Good luck shells, I hope everything turns out OK. Let us know!


----------



## kerrbear7183

xstarryyx said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I've been checking CM on and off. So far it's gotten a little stretchy about a week ago but not very stretchy. My temps are crazy though. I don't know what to think about them. I'm just hoping I actually do ovulate and not that this is yet another anovulatory cycle.
> 
> It sounds like you are getting readyto ovulate!!! Fingers and toes crossed for you. The temps could just be te change with soy or something. I wouldny worry about it just yet. Positive thoughts this month  thats been my saying hhe  i just took my first dose of soy last night. Decided to go with 120mg and then ill raise it to 160mg i think for the last day or so.what dose are u on kerrbear? I dont think i saw.
> 
> Babydust to all of us! XxClick to expand...

I hope so. I had some creamy CM today that had a little stretch to it and it's getting a little clearer, too. Plus I've had twinges on and off on both sides of my stomach and some mild cramping. 

I took 160mg on CD3-5, 200mg on CD6 & 7. I had some headaches and hot flashes. Hopefully you don't have trouble with side effects!


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> Sorry to those who are still waiting for O, must be so frustrating! Hope you get your surges soon x
> 
> I have no idea what's happening with me... 4DPO and my temp plummeted below the coverline this morning! Hoping just a estrogen surge and it rises tomorrow, if not then i've got a screwed up cycle this time lol
> 
> I really don't like this out of control feeling!
> 
> xx

Hopefully it was just a temp fluctuation! FXd! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> TWW...so far, nothing. I'm feeling fine, but I have decided this cycle not to listen to symptoms and focus on the wedding.

It's great to have your wedding to get your mind of things. I bet you're getting really excited! Hopefully you'll get a BFP as a wedding present. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> Right that's it i'm going to have to ring the doctor tomorrow... i'm bleeding again :( I've been bleeding since O it lessened but is back tonight, the cramps and achy have never gone away and something isn't right... i just now it :(

Good luck! I had a really odd cycle before this one. I had AF for 10 days that were lighter than usual. Then about 10-14 days later I started with this spotting/light bleeding on and off for 2 weeks!! Called my doctor and she told me to keep an eye on things and let her know what happened. Then I got a "normal" AF this month that was just 2 days longer than usual.

Hopefully it's nothing major and just a wacky cycle for you.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

xxshellsxx said:


> Right that's it i'm going to have to ring the doctor tomorrow... i'm bleeding again :( I've been bleeding since O it lessened but is back tonight, the cramps and achy have never gone away and something isn't right... i just now it :(

Oh no hope everything goes well at the doc. It may just be a funny cycle, just your bodyvthrowinh you a curve ball then it corrects itself. Fx its all right.:hug:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks Girls :flower:

I have an appointment with my GP in 2 and half hours, i know i'll get told off for taking the soy without consulting them... but i'll take the wrap on the knuckles to make sure everything is ok!


----------



## xstarryyx

[/QUOTE]I hope so. I had some creamy CM today that had a little stretch to it and it's getting a little clearer, too. Plus I've had twinges on and off on both sides of my stomach and some mild cramping. 

I took 160mg on CD3-5, 200mg on CD6 & 7. I had some headaches and hot flashes. Hopefully you don't have trouble with side effects![/QUOTE]

Are u takin anything else with your soy? I decided to take vit b complex and EPO to help aswell. Did a bit o reasching and found it was ok to take them aswell. Took my second dose.last night. Im feeling good. A very very slight dull headache on an off but its barely noticable and it had started before i even took the soy so i dont really think its anything to do with it anyways.

What else are yo doing to help track ovulation? Bbt, tests etc??


----------



## xstarryyx

xxshellsxx said:


> Thanks Girls :flower:
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP in 2 and half hours, i know i'll get told off for taking the soy without consulting them... but i'll take the wrap on the knuckles to make sure everything is ok!

Good luck!!! I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Rudolf168

Ladies - I'm kinda upset right now. I was so sure I was going to ovulate on Monday night/Tuesday morning because of the EWCM I was getting AND because I was CD21/22. I never did get a positive OPK though (testing twice a day).

Well, yesterday (CD23) my temp was STILL low. I thought, ok maybe the hormones aren't strong enough for my temps to rise just yet. 

Today I wake up, and my temp is at the LOWEST it's been ever, 96.9 F. So I'm at CD24 and I'm really hoping that today is the temp dip you're supposed to see right before ovulation. I will be doing an OPK around Noon and then one again at like 6 PM. 

The reason I'm upset is because my husband is going to be helping some friends move to another city and will be gone Friday and Saturday nights! This means that I've gotta make sure we BD tonight and **hope** that once is enough. UGH!!!

It seems as though the Soy has pushed out my ovulation because I always ovulate CD21/22. I'm just hoping it comes on really strong since I've had to wait so long!


----------



## xstarryyx

Rudolf168 said:


> Ladies - I'm kinda upset right now. I was so sure I was going to ovulate on Monday night/Tuesday morning because of the EWCM I was getting AND because I was CD21/22. I never did get a positive OPK though (testing twice a day).
> 
> Well, yesterday (CD23) my temp was STILL low. I thought, ok maybe the hormones aren't strong enough for my temps to rise just yet.
> 
> Today I wake up, and my temp is at the LOWEST it's been ever, 96.9 F. So I'm at CD24 and I'm really hoping that today is the temp dip you're supposed to see right before ovulation. I will be doing an OPK around Noon and then one again at like 6 PM.
> 
> The reason I'm upset is because my husband is going to be helping some friends move to another city and will be gone Friday and Saturday nights! This means that I've gotta make sure we BD tonight and **hope** that once is enough. UGH!!!
> 
> It seems as though the Soy has pushed out my ovulation because I always ovulate CD21/22. I'm just hoping it comes on really strong since I've had to wait so long!

Hey! Take comfort in knowing that it only takes one. Ill have my fingers crossed for you!! Sperm can live.inside.us for upto 5 days so if u have been doin it lately then u have helped ypurs chances this month.do it tonight and try doing i. In the morning also just incasey  

babydust to you huni


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks for the advice...I think I'll try to get in a morning session too :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well back from the Doctors and she firstly didn't tell me off, she understood why i tried them, but has asked me not to take them again as they obviously don't agree with me. She thinks i'm having a 'withdrawal bleed' like coming off the pill and thinks i'm likely out this cycle :cry: She doesn't think i've done any damage **phew** 

Oh well... i can say i've tried :shrug:

xx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Sorry Shell:flower: at least you know where you stand and no permenant damage. glad the vit bs are working though. kmfx for the new cycle:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

xstarryyx said:


> Are u takin anything else with your soy? I decided to take vit b complex and EPO to help aswell. Did a bit o reasching and found it was ok to take them aswell. Took my second dose.last night. Im feeling good. A very very slight dull headache on an off but its barely noticable and it had started before i even took the soy so i dont really think its anything to do with it anyways.
> 
> What else are yo doing to help track ovulation? Bbt, tests etc??


The only other thing I'm taking is a prenatal vitamin. I do BBT charting and use the ovacue fertility monitor. I've also been using OPK's this cycle. I use preseed when we BD and softcups. Hopefully the combination will work! lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> Ladies - I'm kinda upset right now. I was so sure I was going to ovulate on Monday night/Tuesday morning because of the EWCM I was getting AND because I was CD21/22. I never did get a positive OPK though (testing twice a day).
> 
> Well, yesterday (CD23) my temp was STILL low. I thought, ok maybe the hormones aren't strong enough for my temps to rise just yet.
> 
> Today I wake up, and my temp is at the LOWEST it's been ever, 96.9 F. So I'm at CD24 and I'm really hoping that today is the temp dip you're supposed to see right before ovulation. I will be doing an OPK around Noon and then one again at like 6 PM.
> 
> The reason I'm upset is because my husband is going to be helping some friends move to another city and will be gone Friday and Saturday nights! This means that I've gotta make sure we BD tonight and **hope** that once is enough. UGH!!!
> 
> It seems as though the Soy has pushed out my ovulation because I always ovulate CD21/22. I'm just hoping it comes on really strong since I've had to wait so long!

That really sucks that he's going to be away! It does only take once, so hopefully you get your + OPK today, BD, and it's enough! FXd and sending lots of :dust: your way!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> Well back from the Doctors and she firstly didn't tell me off, she understood why i tried them, but has asked me not to take them again as they obviously don't agree with me. She thinks i'm having a 'withdrawal bleed' like coming off the pill and thinks i'm likely out this cycle :cry: She doesn't think i've done any damage **phew**
> 
> Oh well... i can say i've tried :shrug:
> 
> xx


So she really thinks the soy is that bad in general or she thinks it just wasn't good for you? Glad to hear nothing major is going on and that there's no damage or anything.


----------



## xxshellsxx

kerrbear7183 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Well back from the Doctors and she firstly didn't tell me off, she understood why i tried them, but has asked me not to take them again as they obviously don't agree with me. She thinks i'm having a 'withdrawal bleed' like coming off the pill and thinks i'm likely out this cycle :cry: She doesn't think i've done any damage **phew**
> 
> Oh well... i can say i've tried :shrug:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> So she really thinks the soy is that bad in general or she thinks it just wasn't good for you? Glad to hear nothing major is going on and that there's no damage or anything.Click to expand...

She says the usual DR stuff about it not being medically tested... which we all know anyway, none of us do this blindly! But she just thinks it doesn't agree with me and asked me not to use it again.

I'm still glad i tried it!! I researched it for months before actually taking it and knew what i was getting into. I've lost one cycle... but one cycle in hundreds that i've had is no biggy for me really, I'd have kicked myself if i never tried it and it worked first time. Now i know it's not for me (i'm disappointed as i really thought it might help) but i can move on and focus on trying other things xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Well back from the Doctors and she firstly didn't tell me off, she understood why i tried them, but has asked me not to take them again as they obviously don't agree with me. She thinks i'm having a 'withdrawal bleed' like coming off the pill and thinks i'm likely out this cycle :cry: She doesn't think i've done any damage **phew**
> 
> Oh well... i can say i've tried :shrug:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> So she really thinks the soy is that bad in general or she thinks it just wasn't good for you? Glad to hear nothing major is going on and that there's no damage or anything.Click to expand...
> 
> She says the usual DR stuff about it not being medically tested... which we all know anyway, none of us do this blindly! But she just thinks it doesn't agree with me and asked me not to use it again.
> 
> I'm still glad i tried it!! I researched it for months before actually taking it and knew what i was getting into. I've lost one cycle... but one cycle in hundreds that i've had is no biggy for me really, I'd have kicked myself if i never tried it and it worked first time. Now i know it's not for me (i'm disappointed as i really thought it might help) but i can move on and focus on trying other things xxClick to expand...


Yeah. I did a ton of research for weeks-months before trying it. For me I figured it couldn't really get much worse because I don't always ovulate so I doubt it would stop me from ovulating all together. Glad you don't have any regrets with trying it! Hopefully your cycle straightens out soon!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks hun, i hope you finally O very soon and catch that elusive eggy xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks! Sorry if this is TMI, but just went to the bathroom to have BM and a ton of white, stretchy CM came out when I wiped. Hopefully this means O is coming up!! I plan on attacking my hubby before he leaves for work tonight and then probably the next few days, too. I'm really hoping this is it coming up!


----------



## xxshellsxx

woohoo :happydance: Get on him girl!! 

No such thing as TMI when TTC (unless it's pictures of CM in posts without warning! lol)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Haha! Yeah that's kinda weird, lol. Though to me, pictures of anything aren't really too gross since I'm a nurse. I can talk about gross sounding things while eating and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm usually fine with stuff like that, i've been in minor ops with my mum and i'm in there with the dr asking questions lol helped deliver both my sister boys (AMAZING!) but that one post i opened with a pic in it really made me shiver! lol 

xx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. Some things are just too gross. One thing that grosses me out is sputum. I can deal with vomit and other things more than that. Pictures of CM would probably gross me out, too.


----------



## xxshellsxx

kerrbear7183 said:


> Yeah. Some things are just too gross. One thing that grosses me out is sputum. I can deal with vomit and other things more than that. Pictures of CM would probably gross me out, too.

i worked with kids with special needs (now work solely with autism) vomit, snot i can cope with but diarrhoea used to get me everytime! lol 

Wow what a conversation heheh :haha:


----------



## xstarryyx

Kerrbear im so excited for you!! Get you BD on th go!! Ohh i xant wait to see your BFP soon!! Sending an extra amount of baby dust yoir way


----------



## kerrbear7183

xstarryyx said:


> Kerrbear im so excited for you!! Get you BD on th go!! Ohh i xant wait to see your BFP soon!! Sending an extra amount of baby dust yoir way


Thanks! :hugs: I really hope this is a good sign. Still haven't gotten a +OPK but hopefully it's coming up.


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. Some things are just too gross. One thing that grosses me out is sputum. I can deal with vomit and other things more than that. Pictures of CM would probably gross me out, too.
> 
> i worked with kids with special needs (now work solely with autism) vomit, snot i can cope with but diarrhoea used to get me everytime! lol
> 
> Wow what a conversation heheh :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. I know. But when you work in childcare or healthcare, you get used to talking about this stuff.


----------



## danielle1984

FX's Kerrbear


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> FX's Kerrbear

Thanks, Danielle! I'm really hoping the big O is coming soon.


----------



## danielle1984

I hope you get your bfp!! And me too lol. we could be bump buddies.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Me too! I really hope that I actually ovulate and can tell I ovulated. It would be great if be both got our BFPs!!


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies - I'm kinda upset right now. I was so sure I was going to ovulate on Monday night/Tuesday morning because of the EWCM I was getting AND because I was CD21/22. I never did get a positive OPK though (testing twice a day).
> 
> Well, yesterday (CD23) my temp was STILL low. I thought, ok maybe the hormones aren't strong enough for my temps to rise just yet.
> 
> Today I wake up, and my temp is at the LOWEST it's been ever, 96.9 F. So I'm at CD24 and I'm really hoping that today is the temp dip you're supposed to see right before ovulation. I will be doing an OPK around Noon and then one again at like 6 PM.
> 
> The reason I'm upset is because my husband is going to be helping some friends move to another city and will be gone Friday and Saturday nights! This means that I've gotta make sure we BD tonight and **hope** that once is enough. UGH!!!
> 
> It seems as though the Soy has pushed out my ovulation because I always ovulate CD21/22. I'm just hoping it comes on really strong since I've had to wait so long!
> 
> That really sucks that he's going to be away! It does only take once, so hopefully you get your + OPK today, BD, and it's enough! FXd and sending lots of :dust: your way!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! 

No +OPK for me and CM has dried up. So now I'm REALLY confused. I asked DH if we can BD in the morning just in case. So we'll see....I'm so anxious for the morning to see what my temp does.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't gotten a +OPK yet either and don't know if I ever will, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

So I took a cheaper OPK and CB digital. I did not get a smiley face on the CB one, but the cheap one actually is a little darker in person. The lighting in the bathroom made the line look lighter. It's not as dark as the control yet, but it's the darkest I've gotten so far. Should I be getting excited?

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7124/7417725688_1e9706ae6b.jpg
OPKs CD21 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr


----------



## OperationBbyO

You should for sure be getting excited!!!


AFM....I contacted my MW and she is setting me up with an RE. So.....yay! Maybe he can do something for me.


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> So I took a cheaper OPK and CB digital. I did not get a smiley face on the CB one, but the cheap one actually is a little darker in person. The lighting in the bathroom made the line look lighter. It's not as dark as the control yet, but it's the darkest I've gotten so far. Should I be getting excited?
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7124/7417725688_1e9706ae6b.jpg
> OPKs CD21 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr

Looks pretty good to me!! :happydance:Better than what I've been getting that's for sure!


----------



## kerrbear7183

OperationBbyO said:


> You should for sure be getting excited!!!
> 
> 
> AFM....I contacted my MW and she is setting me up with an RE. So.....yay! Maybe he can do something for me.

Thanks!! I'm really hoping I get a smiley tomorrow. I'm trying to get my hubby to either take off of work tomorrow (he works 7pm-5:30am) or come home early. I work until 11pm tomorrow so we :sex: around 5:45pm today and if he can come home early tomorrow we can BD before I go to bed (which is around 3am). Then he's off the weekend. I'm really hoping this is getting to be a +OPK. 


Glad to hear that you're getting an appt. I hope they can help!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> So I took a cheaper OPK and CB digital. I did not get a smiley face on the CB one, but the cheap one actually is a little darker in person. The lighting in the bathroom made the line look lighter. It's not as dark as the control yet, but it's the darkest I've gotten so far. Should I be getting excited?
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7124/7417725688_1e9706ae6b.jpg
> OPKs CD21 by kerrbear7183, on Flickr
> 
> Looks pretty good to me!! :happydance:Better than what I've been getting that's for sure!Click to expand...


Thanks! I'm kinda surprised the cheap one is that dark and the CB digital didn't give me a smiley. Hopefully tomorrow! I will be really upset if they go back to being lighter.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey everyone - nice to hear updates! 

Shells - do you have a new plan of action?! It's nice the doc was tactful and didn't ream you out.

AFM I had an HSG test today and HOLY is it crazy to see your reproductive organs on a screen like that! It was fairly uncomfortable, but not as painful as I had read about. My FS had asked whether I had taken pain killers, and I hadn't, but it mostly felt like foreign body, crampy, uncomforatableness! As soon as she blew up the balloon in my uterus I could feel my ovaries getting all bothered :growlmad: Anyways, I passed, dye went through clearly and that was really cool to see :thumbup:

I leaked brownish fluid after - nurse gave me a pad that was like an airstrip! So long and like 2 inches thick!!!!! :haha: I'm feeling like my ovaries enjoyed the Soy, so hoping for an early strong O! 

After she saw my tubes were clear she prescribed me 50mg Clomid and told me to start on CD2... I tried to tell her I had taken Soy, but she didn't let me get a word in! I think I'll try Soy again before turning to Clomid.

Haven't :sex: in over a week as per FS regulations! Really hoping June is our month xoxo:winkwink:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Glad to hear the HSG went well! Good luck!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Aww floatinbaby happy to hear hsg went well. GL with the soy and o


----------



## xxshellsxx

Float - Good news your tubes were clear! :) I do have a plan, you know me well lol I HAVE to have a plan :haha: Dr gave me the FS secretary's direct number and told me to ring them and try and speed things up! I'm going for preseed next cycle i think!

Oh i told my DR that vitamin B complex helped extend my LP by 3 days... She was the one who said it wouldn't work and to stop taking it :haha: She has said oh... keep taking it then lol

My temps are still behaving normally so i shall treat this cycle like it's not over till it's over as i would every time... just in case there is that 1% chance she is wrong... again! lol


----------



## Hopeful4num1

Ok Girls, I don't know if the Soy is what helped but I finally got my :bfp:!! I took Soy for the first time this cycle. I took 150 mg days 3-6 and then 200mg on day 7. 
I was hoping it would move my O day up a bit and make it stronger. Well it definitely didn't move it up, in fact I think it was a day or two later (CD23), but maybe it made it stronger?! 
Hoping this bean sticks! :happydance: And wishing the rest of you lots and lots of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## xstarryyx

Omg!!!!!!!! Haha i was sitting here thinking and i had this.massive feeling someon waz gonna get their.BFP amd there it is!!!! Congratz!!!!!! Sending all my best wishes.to you. Wow!! Im hoping that the oter feeling that this is my month is correct aswell!! Awk i am sooooo happy for you xxxx


----------



## Hopeful4num1

xstarryyx said:


> Omg!!!!!!!! Haha i was sitting here thinking and i had this.massive feeling someon waz gonna get their.BFP amd there it is!!!! Congratz!!!!!! Sending all my best wishes.to you. Wow!! Im hoping that the oter feeling that this is my month is correct aswell!! Awk i am sooooo happy for you xxxx

Aw, thank you!!! I am crossing my fingers for you!! Hope it is your lucky month too hun!! :dust: 
When will you test?


----------



## xstarryyx

Hopeful4num1 said:


> xstarryyx said:
> 
> 
> Omg!!!!!!!! Haha i was sitting here thinking and i had this.massive feeling someon waz gonna get their.BFP amd there it is!!!! Congratz!!!!!! Sending all my best wishes.to you. Wow!! Im hoping that the oter feeling that this is my month is correct aswell!! Awk i am sooooo happy for you xxxx
> 
> Aw, thank you!!! I am crossing my fingers for you!! Hope it is your lucky month too hun!! :dust:
> When will you test?Click to expand...

It wont be for a whike yet. Im only on CD6 so i have a while to go. But i have been taking a more positive approach. We've been trying for 10 months and after 6 months i lost all my hope but this month feels different. Not sur if its the soy making me feel more positive or what but im liking it  even my fiance is thinking more positively. 

Couldnt believe my eyes when i saw your BFP!!! Im starting to wonder if im physic or howeer thats spelt lol xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful4num1

xstarryxx - I know exactly what you mean about losing hope at 6 months!! That was a very difficult mark for me to pass. :cry: I also began feeling more positive this cycle. I think you are right. I think the Soy helped my attitude because I felt like I was doing something to help it happen. My doctor wouldn't start tests on me until it had been a year so I felt helpless. The Soy gave me hope. :winkwink:
Sounds like you may have some very good intuitions! That is crazy! Hope your "feeling" is right about this cycle too! :dust:


----------



## xstarryyx

Hopeful4num1 said:


> xstarryxx - I know exactly what you mean about losing hope at 6 months!! That was a very difficult mark for me to pass. :cry: I also began feeling more positive this cycle. I think you are right. I think the Soy helped my attitude because I felt like I was doing something to help it happen. My doctor wouldn't start tests on me until it had been a year so I felt helpless. The Soy gave me hope. :winkwink:
> Sounds like you may have some very good intuitions! That is crazy! Hope your "feeling" is right about this cycle too! :dust:

We are like two peas in a pod!! After the 6 months it was very hard and it affect me and my fiance'ls relationship in a negative way but we got through it and we are stronger than ever. This site also helped wit th advice and support of others and knowing that you arent the only one going through it helps alot. We even decided to get married in nov!!! Everything in our life is falling into place as we speak in regards to work and home and a baby would be the icing o th cake for us.he laughs at me coz.he can see how broody i am. I even cry at the ads on tv with babys on them. Not tears of sadness but happiness. I even treat my cat like a baby hahaha.


----------



## danielle1984

Hopeful4num1 said:


> Ok Girls, I don't know if the Soy is what helped but I finally got my :bfp:!! I took Soy for the first time this cycle. I took 150 mg days 3-6 and then 200mg on day 7.
> I was hoping it would move my O day up a bit and make it stronger. Well it definitely didn't move it up, in fact I think it was a day or two later (CD23), but maybe it made it stronger?!
> Hoping this bean sticks! :happydance: And wishing the rest of you lots and lots of baby dust!! :dust:

Congrats!! Happy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hopeful4num1 said:


> Ok Girls, I don't know if the Soy is what helped but I finally got my :bfp:!! I took Soy for the first time this cycle. I took 150 mg days 3-6 and then 200mg on day 7.
> I was hoping it would move my O day up a bit and make it stronger. Well it definitely didn't move it up, in fact I think it was a day or two later (CD23), but maybe it made it stronger?!
> Hoping this bean sticks! :happydance: And wishing the rest of you lots and lots of baby dust!! :dust:

Woohoo CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I love hearing about bfps, really happy for you!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hopeful4num1 said:


> Ok Girls, I don't know if the Soy is what helped but I finally got my :bfp:!! I took Soy for the first time this cycle. I took 150 mg days 3-6 and then 200mg on day 7.
> I was hoping it would move my O day up a bit and make it stronger. Well it definitely didn't move it up, in fact I think it was a day or two later (CD23), but maybe it made it stronger?!
> Hoping this bean sticks! :happydance: And wishing the rest of you lots and lots of baby dust!! :dust:

Congrats to you!!!

Did you tell your DH or anyone in any special way?!

I took the exact same dose as you, 150mg days 3-6 then 200mg day 7, so hopefully that's the magic dose :thumbup: still waiting for my O, but glad to hear the soy worked!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats @Hopeful4num1! H&H 9 months to you!!


I took OPKs when I got up with FMU (even though I know you're not supposed to) and they're much lighter than that one yesterday. I did it so that they were 12 hours from the almost + one. Hopefully the line gets darker later. The CB digital was negative, too.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7106/7420903878_2e52b31031.jpg
OPKs CD22 FMU by kerrbear7183, on Flickr


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Hopeful4num1, H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Rudolf168

I'm glad the Soy has seemed to work for some people :) Congrats on the BFP - it's exciting!!!


I'm still unsure what's its effects have been for me.

I wasn't able to successfully BD with my husband this morning. The pressure got to him :(

My temp was still down so I'm hoping that if I didn't ovulate, that it waits until Sunday when husband gets back from being out of town.


----------



## Hopeful4num1

xstarryyx said:


> Hopeful4num1 said:
> 
> 
> xstarryxx - I know exactly what you mean about losing hope at 6 months!! That was a very difficult mark for me to pass. :cry: I also began feeling more positive this cycle. I think you are right. I think the Soy helped my attitude because I felt like I was doing something to help it happen. My doctor wouldn't start tests on me until it had been a year so I felt helpless. The Soy gave me hope. :winkwink:
> Sounds like you may have some very good intuitions! That is crazy! Hope your "feeling" is right about this cycle too! :dust:
> 
> We are like two peas in a pod!! After the 6 months it was very hard and it affect me and my fiance'ls relationship in a negative way but we got through it and we are stronger than ever. This site also helped wit th advice and support of others and knowing that you arent the only one going through it helps alot. We even decided to get married in nov!!! Everything in our life is falling into place as we speak in regards to work and home and a baby would be the icing o th cake for us.he laughs at me coz.he can see how broody i am. I even cry at the ads on tv with babys on them. Not tears of sadness but happiness. I even treat my cat like a baby hahaha.Click to expand...

It sounds like the perfect time for your :bfp:!! Hope it happens this cycle for you hun!! Good luck with the wedding stuff too! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful4num1

floatingbaby said:


> Hopeful4num1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok Girls, I don't know if the Soy is what helped but I finally got my :bfp:!! I took Soy for the first time this cycle. I took 150 mg days 3-6 and then 200mg on day 7.
> I was hoping it would move my O day up a bit and make it stronger. Well it definitely didn't move it up, in fact I think it was a day or two later (CD23), but maybe it made it stronger?!
> Hoping this bean sticks! :happydance: And wishing the rest of you lots and lots of baby dust!! :dust:
> 
> Congrats to you!!!
> 
> Did you tell your DH or anyone in any special way?!
> 
> I took the exact same dose as you, 150mg days 3-6 then 200mg day 7, so hopefully that's the magic dose :thumbup: still waiting for my O, but glad to hear the soy worked!Click to expand...


Floatingbaby - Hope this is your lucky cycle too!! :dust:

I was so excited to tell my DH I didn't know if I was going to be able to hold off on telling him a day in order to get my surprise together. but I did!! I went out and got a "I Love Daddy" onesie and put it in a box with my digital test. Then I layed a card on the box that showed a puppy and inside said "Your family just got cuter." He knows I would love a puppy (we already have a 6 yr old lab that is our baby) so the joke was he would think I bought a puppy. His reaction after opening the box was "Are you sure???" :haha: Men are so funny! Then he smothered me with kisses and tears.


----------



## Hopeful4num1

Rudolf168 said:


> I'm glad the Soy has seemed to work for some people :) Congrats on the BFP - it's exciting!!!
> 
> 
> I'm still unsure what's its effects have been for me.
> 
> I wasn't able to successfully BD with my husband this morning. The pressure got to him :(
> 
> My temp was still down so I'm hoping that if I didn't ovulate, that it waits until Sunday when husband gets back from being out of town.

Don't stress the timing of the BD too much hun! I definitely thought I was out this cycle because I O'ed 2 days later than normal. We BD 3 days before I O'ed and I got my first :bfp: in 10 months. I seriously think we BD less this month than any other! Hope your time comes soon!!! :dust:


----------



## Rudolf168

Wow - that's nuts!! You're right, I shouldn't stress. Knowing that you BD'd 3 days before O is good to know....I'm hoping I'll be able to catch mine as well and get my BFP as well. You've given me hope!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Well my OPKs don't look as dark as the one last night, but I have EWCM again today. Mines a little more white than clear (sorry if this is TMI) but it is very stretchy. We :sex: yesterday around 6pm and will again probably around 6am when my hubby gets home from work. As long as he can wake me up, lol. 

How are the rest of you ladies? What CD/dpo is everyone?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Kerrbear i hope this it finally happening for you :thumbup:

Well after everything my dr told me about this cycle being a washout basically... the bleeding 'seems' to have stopped, my temps are still doing their normal thing, so i'm treating it like any other cycle and will wait for Af to show up.

She said it was my endometrium lining shedding like Af.... could she be wrong again! Surely if that was happening my temps would be dropping and it would be getting heavier?

Still a very uncomfortable abdomen, but it's been like that since O day and i'm either getting used the pains or they are getting less lol

7DPO now.... and waiting lol


----------



## xstarryyx

Kerrbear aslong as its stretchy i wud still BD. Fingers crossed this is your month. Im still waiting to o. Tonight will be my last night taking soy so its just the waiting game to see if i actually o now... Fingers crossed. I have positive thoughts this month. Im moving on tues aswell so we might even conceive in our new home!! 

Sending lots of babylust to all you


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> Kerrbear i hope this it finally happening for you :thumbup:
> 
> Well after everything my dr told me about this cycle being a washout basically... the bleeding 'seems' to have stopped, my temps are still doing their normal thing, so i'm treating it like any other cycle and will wait for Af to show up.
> 
> She said it was my endometrium lining shedding like Af.... could she be wrong again! Surely if that was happening my temps would be dropping and it would be getting heavier?
> 
> Still a very uncomfortable abdomen, but it's been like that since O day and i'm either getting used the pains or they are getting less lol
> 
> 7DPO now.... and waiting lol

I would have thought it would get heavier, too. I had a weird cycle before this one where I had light bleeding for like 7 days, then about 2 weeks later light bleeding/spotting for almost 2 weeks. It was then about 2-3 weeks after that when AF showed up like usual. It was really wacky. Hopefully AF shows up for you soon so you can start over!

As for me, thanks! I'm really hoping I actually ovulate in the next few days. It would great since it would be the best time for us to BD.


----------



## kerrbear7183

xstarryyx said:


> Kerrbear aslong as its stretchy i wud still BD. Fingers crossed this is your month. Im still waiting to o. Tonight will be my last night taking soy so its just the waiting game to see if i actually o now... Fingers crossed. I have positive thoughts this month. Im moving on tues aswell so we might even conceive in our new home!!
> 
> Sending lots of babylust to all you


I just hope that I actually ovulate! I would hate be seeing the stretchy CM and then nothing happens.

Good luck with your last dose of soy and hopefully you don't have to wait as long as I'm waiting to ovulate!


----------



## abagailb14

Just got AF:(but I'm excited to try soy this cycle to see if it will help me o earlier. Already taking vitex which I think helped AF on her way and evening primrose oil to help with cm. With everything I'm taking I dang well better get my BFP this cycle!:)


----------



## kerrbear7183

abagailb14 said:


> Just got AF:(but I'm excited to try soy this cycle to see if it will help me o earlier. Already taking vitex which I think helped AF on her way and evening primrose oil to help with cm. With everything I'm taking I dang well better get my BFP this cycle!:)

Good luck with the soy. What days do you plan on taking it?


----------



## Mrs B.

abagailb14 - I seem to recall reading somewhere that you shouldn't take Soy Isoflavones and vitex at the same time...can anyone confirm?


----------



## abagailb14

kerrbear- I'm doing days 1-5, on my 2nd day now.
Mrs.B- I've heard the same thing so I'm not taking the Vitex the 5 days I take the soy. I'm going to start up the Vitex after I'm done with the round of soy, so I'm not taking them at the same time.


----------



## timeforababy

hi gals, I took soy day 5-9 and it didn't move my O day. I have a short LP so if/when AF shows in a week, I will try d3-7 to see if it will work. 

I took 100g d5-7 200g d8,d9


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Abigale good luck with the soy

Kerrbear the ewcm is a great sign, sometimes you don't get positive opk but still o, are your temps backing up the ewcm for o?

AFM I dont think soy is for me unfortunatley. I have pretty long cycles anyway ususlly ce35 but I am now on cd41 and 24/25dpo. I am pretty sure I am not pregnant and tjimk I am having a delayed cycle.

I went to my doc on last Friday and he referred me for a pelvic ultrasound to get to the bottom of thibgs...till then I am just going to try and focus on other things.

I would love a bfp this cycle, it would be an absolute miracle but after countless bfns and no real syptoms pointing to pregnancy, I have to be realistic. Its a relief really.

Goodluck to everyone and looking forward to getting more o and bfp updates:happydance::dust:


----------



## Mrs B.

abagailb14 - awesome, GL this cycle!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry Starflower - I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. I normally have long cycles too - around 36/37days so I am hoping that it will bring O forward...but docs won't do anything for me till November anyway so I figure it's worth a try even if it doesn't work! At least you can say you tried it :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starflowerb2b said:


> Abigale good luck with the soy
> 
> Kerrbear the ewcm is a great sign, sometimes you don't get positive opk but still o, are your temps backing up the ewcm for o?
> 
> AFM I dont think soy is for me unfortunatley. I have pretty long cycles anyway ususlly ce35 but I am now on cd41 and 24/25dpo. I am pretty sure I am not pregnant and tjimk I am having a delayed cycle.
> 
> I went to my doc on last Friday and he referred me for a pelvic ultrasound to get to the bottom of thibgs...till then I am just going to try and focus on other things.
> 
> I would love a bfp this cycle, it would be an absolute miracle but after countless bfns and no real syptoms pointing to pregnancy, I have to be realistic. Its a relief really.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone and looking forward to getting more o and bfp updates:happydance::dust:


Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17830e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

As of now I haven't had ovulation confirmed by temps as you can tell. Hopefully it happens today or tomorrow.

Good luck to you with the doctor and ultrasound. I've already had a cycle that was 90 days long so I understand the frustration. I wouldn't mind a 35 day cycle! My last 2 have been 55 and 64 (I think, lol).


----------



## xxshellsxx

Those last few temps definitely look more stable, FX it's just around the corner for you!! x


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> Those last few temps definitely look more stable, FX it's just around the corner for you!! x


That's what I was hoping, too! Thanks! :)


----------



## danielle1984

well, I don't think this cycle is it. So, next cycle I'll be doing Soy, EPO and I want to try Acupunture. My insurance covers it and I think I would like to try it. We are having our wedding party in August when we fly home. It would be great to make an announcement at that time.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> well, I don't think this cycle is it. So, next cycle I'll be doing Soy, EPO and I want to try Acupunture. My insurance covers it and I think I would like to try it. We are having our wedding party in August when we fly home. It would be great to make an announcement at that time.


Oh no! What's going on with this cycle? If this isn't the cycle, hopefully the next one is. I see it's only 6 days until your wedding! I bet you're getting excited! :)


----------



## danielle1984

Yeah I'm excited. But I'm more excited about the party in August. We'll only be 9 at the wedding. No family members are coming up for the wedding, it's too expensive to fly here. Plus, we fly home twice a year already.

For the cycle, well...I've been having symptoms every month and I get my hopes up but AF shows up. This cycle, I'm trying not too think too much about the symptoms and I don't seem to have any except for being super exhausted (but we are finising the school year and wedding is coming...that must be the reason why) and I've been feeling some light cramps today, but I think I might be constipated (sry) so I'm unsure.

I just think I need to focus on the end of school year and have fun with my students plus plan the wedding. I'm trying to keep myself busy lol. I'm getting tired of TTC.


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks for the GL guys, I'll let you know how the soy works out for me. Last month I o'd on cd23 of a 36 day cycle so I'm hoping it'll help me o sooner! GL to everyone for June/July BFP's!


----------



## OperationBbyO

danielle1984 said:


> Yeah I'm excited. But I'm more excited about the party in August. We'll only be 9 at the wedding. No family members are coming up for the wedding, it's too expensive to fly here. Plus, we fly home twice a year already.
> 
> For the cycle, well...I've been having symptoms every month and I get my hopes up but AF shows up. This cycle, I'm trying not too think too much about the symptoms and I don't seem to have any except for being super exhausted (but we are finising the school year and wedding is coming...that must be the reason why) and I've been feeling some light cramps today, but I think I might be constipated (sry) so I'm unsure.
> 
> I just think I need to focus on the end of school year and have fun with my students plus plan the wedding. I'm trying to keep myself busy lol. I'm getting tired of TTC.


ditto on the tired of TTC.


----------



## danielle1984

I got a rash on both legs after I shaved my legs. It never happen to me before, but it's bumpy red everywhere on my legs. Anyone knows if it's a sign? I'm just curious.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I don't know if it's a sign or not. It's not one I've heard of, but ya never know!


----------



## mumoftwingirl

Hi. 
I just wanted to ask you girls how long your cycles were before taking soy and also if soy has made your cycles any longer or any other negative effects from soy.

Im planning to monitor my ovulation using OPKs as I'm not sure I ovulate. My cycles are 26 days and I may consider taking soy in the future.
Thanks.


----------



## xxshellsxx

My cycles are historically 23 days long, with O on CD13, however last cycle i took vitamin B complex and extended LP by 3 days so had a 26 day cycle.

This is my first (& last) cycle on Soy and I O'd 2 days earlier (CD11) so not 100% sure when Af is due! It could be any time from Today to Thursday lol

But my experience of Soy is not a typical one as i bled for 5 days after O and have spotted every day except for 2 days (6 & 7 DPO)

xx


----------



## Rudolf168

mumoftwingirl said:


> Hi.
> I just wanted to ask you girls how long your cycles were before taking soy and also if soy has made your cycles any longer or any other negative effects from soy.
> 
> Im planning to monitor my ovulation using OPKs as I'm not sure I ovulate. My cycles are 26 days and I may consider taking soy in the future.
> Thanks.

My cycles have always been 34/35 days and I usually O around CD 21/22. Now I'm up to CD27 I think and haven't O'd yet :shrug: The only thing I've done differently is take the soy. So I'm just waiting for the O to come around.


----------



## kerrbear7183

mumoftwingirl said:


> Hi.
> I just wanted to ask you girls how long your cycles were before taking soy and also if soy has made your cycles any longer or any other negative effects from soy.
> 
> Im planning to monitor my ovulation using OPKs as I'm not sure I ovulate. My cycles are 26 days and I may consider taking soy in the future.
> Thanks.


My cycles are anywhere for 40-60 days. The last 2 cycles were 54 and 65 days. I'm on CD25. Just remember that OPKs do not confirm ovulation, they can only predict it to some degree. Good luck! :)


----------



## danielle1984

My cycle is 30 days long.
I'm starting to notice symptoms, but I'm trying very hard not to notice them. It's so hard! I'll be testing this weekend probably.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Woo HOO!!!

Got into the RE super fast. I go on Wednesday!!! I hope he fixes me!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

OperationBbyO said:


> Woo HOO!!!
> 
> Got into the RE super fast. I go on Wednesday!!! I hope he fixes me!!

That's exciting! Good luck!


AFM- I had a temp dip and some cramping so I hope when I wake up my temp has jumped up. FXd!


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> My cycle is 30 days long.
> I'm starting to notice symptoms, but I'm trying very hard not to notice them. It's so hard! I'll be testing this weekend probably.

Hey, What symptoms are you starting to have?


----------



## nikkie122

Well ladies, I tested early because I was have some symptoms that I dont usually have. Here is what happened.. What do you think?


----------



## OperationBbyO

BFP! For sure. Woo hoo! Congrats!


AFM....moved RE appt to July so DH could complete DA. I"m cool with that. What's another month at this point?


----------



## noodlebumxx

what symptoms were you having?


----------



## nikkie122

I have really sore nipples. Thats not usually something I get when AF is close..


----------



## danielle1984

WOW!!! It's clearly a BFP! Congrats!!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> My cycle is 30 days long.
> I'm starting to notice symptoms, but I'm trying very hard not to notice them. It's so hard! I'll be testing this weekend probably.
> 
> Hey, What symptoms are you starting to have?Click to expand...

Those are the major symptoms I've been having:
*lower backache
*Slight cramping
*EWCM
*Very sore breasts
*Exhausted to a point that I just feel like crying and I can't keep my eyes open. But I'm having trouble sleeping. Not stress, so that's not the reason why.
*Burping

But I'm just thinking it might be AF is coming next Tuesday. Maybe it's the reason why I get those symptoms. But the slight cramping is not feeling like AF cramps so I just we never know.


----------



## danielle1984

What dpo did you test on?


----------



## kristix

Nice BFP Nikki CONGRATS!!!!
I am 8 dpo and took soy.

I actually have really sore nipples also! fingers crossed!
I tested my first time today (cause i can never wait) and of course i got BFN. too early yet.


----------



## danielle1984

Sore nipples? I only have very sore breasts. Does that mean I could be out? This is not the first time I hear people get BFP with sore nipples as a symptom.


----------



## WannaSticky1

Question. I'm starting Clomid next cycle or rather, my dr wants me to. But curious to try soy before clomid for a cycle. 

Do you dose soy the same way clomid is dosed? She wants me to start at 50mg first cycle, if bfn then 100mg next cycle. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## kristix

it is my understanding that you dose soy like clomid. what i have heard is if the dr said like 50mg od clomid - then try 100mg of soy, for 5 days in the being of your cycle. like cd 3 4 5 6 and 7
i have also heard people increase the dose just a little on the last 2 days.

but read that you should not take over 200 mg per dose.

i did it this cycle and i did like 80 mg, 80mg, 100mg, 100mg, 120mg cd 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6


----------



## OperationBbyO

From a nurse perspective, I would take clomid over soy. We have scientific evidence that clomid works. There is NO evidence that soy works the same other than anecdotal evidence.

The quickest way to a BFP IMO is clomid. For couple with success, clomid typically works in 3 months.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> What dpo did you test on?


I was 11 dpo. I never have sore nipples so it was my first real sign.


----------



## kerrbear7183

WannaSticky1 said:


> Question. I'm starting Clomid next cycle or rather, my dr wants me to. But curious to try soy before clomid for a cycle.
> 
> Do you dose soy the same way clomid is dosed? She wants me to start at 50mg first cycle, if bfn then 100mg next cycle.
> 
> Thanks for any info!

Whatever dose you take of Clomid, you would double that for soy, but do not exceed 200mg per dose. If you're okay with waiting a month to try Clomid, then go for it.

As OperationBbyO said, Clomid is proven to work in many women. I'm a nurse as well, but I take a holistic approach and suggest natural alternatives first. I could have started on Clomid in April with that cycle but decided to give myself a few cycles of soy first to see if it works. If I don't get a BFP by July/August, then I'll probably ask my docotr to prescribe Clomid at that point.


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> Well ladies, I tested early because I was have some symptoms that I dont usually have. Here is what happened.. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 429141

Congrats!! FXd for a sticky bean!


----------



## Lbomb

This whole thread has made up my mind! I am going to the store tomorrow to get the soy. I ovulated yesterday so hopefully I won't need it but after this long journey off TTC I'm willing to spend the $ early to prepare just in case.

and

CONGRATS NIKKIE!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Congratulations Nikki :) xx


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!!


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> My cycle is 30 days long.
> I'm starting to notice symptoms, but I'm trying very hard not to notice them. It's so hard! I'll be testing this weekend probably.
> 
> Hey, What symptoms are you starting to have?Click to expand...
> 
> Those are the major symptoms I've been having:
> *lower backache
> *Slight cramping
> *EWCM
> *Very sore breasts
> *Exhausted to a point that I just feel like crying and I can't keep my eyes open. But I'm having trouble sleeping. Not stress, so that's not the reason why.
> *Burping
> 
> But I'm just thinking it might be AF is coming next Tuesday. Maybe it's the reason why I get those symptoms. But the slight cramping is not feeling like AF cramps so I just we never know.Click to expand...


Those sound like really great symptoms! Hope you get you BFP!! When are you going to test ?


----------



## danielle1984

I just did 30 minutes ago, but it was negative. I'm only at 9dpo. I'll wait on Saturday, I'll be 12dpo and it's my wedding day.

But I keep having symptoms every cycle. So, I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## nikkie122

Well Sunday will be your lucky day then!! Hope your wedding turns out perfect!


----------



## kristix

9 doo today. Still negative....so far.


----------



## Rudolf168

Ugh....I'm so glad for all of you having success with Soy...and for being able to keep your cycles moving forward.

I'm at CD27 today. Still no O and my temps are SUPER low.

Soy has definitely delayed my ovulation by almost a week! I was so hoping it would have pushed it earlier. 

I'm just really hoping that whenever I do finally ovulate that it will be really strong and I'll get my BFP...cause I can't stand waiting a freakin month just to ovulate on top of knowing I have to wait 13 more days for AF....:-/


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Nikki that's awesome news! H&H 9 months to you!!

Danielle, have a wonderful wedding on Saturday!!! I'll keep my FX that you get your bfp as a wedding pressie!

Kristix - 9dpo is still early. FX for you! 

Sorry O has been delayed for you Rudolf. At least you gave the Soy a try. What dose did you take?

AFM I am waiting to O. Currently on CD 14 (normally O about CD22-25) and I took Soy days 5-9. I am hoping to O earlier than normal...but we will see!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> I just did 30 minutes ago, but it was negative. I'm only at 9dpo. I'll wait on Saturday, I'll be 12dpo and it's my wedding day.
> 
> But I keep having symptoms every cycle. So, I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


FXd you get a BFP as a wedding gift!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

kristix said:


> 9 doo today. Still negative....so far.

You still have plenty of time to test + this cycle. When do you plan to test again?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> Ugh....I'm so glad for all of you having success with Soy...and for being able to keep your cycles moving forward.
> 
> I'm at CD27 today. Still no O and my temps are SUPER low.
> 
> Soy has definitely delayed my ovulation by almost a week! I was so hoping it would have pushed it earlier.
> 
> I'm just really hoping that whenever I do finally ovulate that it will be really strong and I'll get my BFP...cause I can't stand waiting a freakin month just to ovulate on top of knowing I have to wait 13 more days for AF....:-/

I'm sorry it's pushing ovulation back for you. I don't even have any clue if it would have pushed it back or brought it forward. I'm thinking I may have just ovulated 2-3 days ago. I had a temp dip, but my temp hasn't jumped way up yet. I've heard that it can be 3-4 days after ovulation to get a huge temp jump though, so I don't know. This will be my first cycle temping that I actually ovulated if it happened.


----------



## kristix

kerrbear7183 said:


> kristix said:
> 
> 
> 9 doo today. Still negative....so far.
> 
> You still have plenty of time to test + this cycle. When do you plan to test again?Click to expand...

haha tomorrow :blush:

I can't help it! sometimes i am so bad i will test in the evening too! as long as AF isn't here i have hope and hey....ya never know which test is gonna come back positive :)

I am so addicted. :haha:

I have to take a 3000 mile flight to see my mom on the the 30th which i think is 12 dpo for me. I hope i find out before my trip that I am Preggo! that way i can tell my husband, who is not going with me before i leave...cause i wont be able to hold it in for a week while i am gone! ugh. and my mom just had lung surgery (cancer) :cry: so this owuld be something that would totally bring her spirits up during her recovery. fingers crossed so freakin tight!


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks for the support Mrs.B and kerrbear!

I am just frustrated because I really hoped Soy would have helped me ovulate sooner...I didn't think I'd be one of those ones who'd have it pushed back!!

Mrs. B - my doses were the following:

CD2 - 80mg
CD3 - 120mg
CD4 - 120mg
CD5 - 160mg
CD6 - 200mg

kerrbear - you're making me realize that I should have at least some positivity right now because I have been temping every day since the start of the year. Whether soy helps me in the end or not, I will at least know when/if I have ovulated. Keep temping because it will help you if you ever get in the situation I'm in right now.

For those contemplating soy - just be cautious that it could very well bump your ovulation backward, even if you already have long cycles like I do. I normally ovulate at CD21/22 and I'm up to CD27 with nothing. So just be cautious and be willing to take that risk.

On a happier note...EWCM is making a comeback for me and I *thought* I've noticed some twinges in my left side ovary area. We'll see....I've used all but one of my OPK tests (I had 30 to start with this month!).


----------



## nikkie122

I hope soy helps everyone else out!


----------



## floatingbaby

Congratulations Nikki - LUCKY!!!!

I'm CD15 and no real sign of O. I was hoping Soy would do a miracle job and give me a normal O, but now any O will do. My ovaries have been pretty crampy and twingy so I can't rely on any feeling right now. 

I have been temping since March 2011 - holy wow that's a long time of waking up early to stick a stick in my mouth :wacko: anyway - I started taking a Daikon hip bath at night before bed and I had a few normal-ish/raised temps...my temps are normally very low throughout my whole cycle...but now they've dropped again :nope: so annoying!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

kristix said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristix said:
> 
> 
> 9 doo today. Still negative....so far.
> 
> You still have plenty of time to test + this cycle. When do you plan to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> haha tomorrow :blush:
> 
> I can't help it! sometimes i am so bad i will test in the evening too! as long as AF isn't here i have hope and hey....ya never know which test is gonna come back positive :)
> 
> I am so addicted. :haha:
> 
> I have to take a 3000 mile flight to see my mom on the the 30th which i think is 12 dpo for me. I hope i find out before my trip that I am Preggo! that way i can tell my husband, who is not going with me before i leave...cause i wont be able to hold it in for a week while i am gone! ugh. and my mom just had lung surgery (cancer) :cry: so this owuld be something that would totally bring her spirits up during her recovery. fingers crossed so freakin tight!Click to expand...

Well good luck with your tests and hopefully you get a BFP before visiting your mom!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> Thanks for the support Mrs.B and kerrbear!
> 
> I am just frustrated because I really hoped Soy would have helped me ovulate sooner...I didn't think I'd be one of those ones who'd have it pushed back!!
> 
> Mrs. B - my doses were the following:
> 
> CD2 - 80mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> kerrbear - you're making me realize that I should have at least some positivity right now because I have been temping every day since the start of the year. Whether soy helps me in the end or not, I will at least know when/if I have ovulated. Keep temping because it will help you if you ever get in the situation I'm in right now.
> 
> For those contemplating soy - just be cautious that it could very well bump your ovulation backward, even if you already have long cycles like I do. I normally ovulate at CD21/22 and I'm up to CD27 with nothing. So just be cautious and be willing to take that risk.
> 
> On a happier note...EWCM is making a comeback for me and I *thought* I've noticed some twinges in my left side ovary area. We'll see....I've used all but one of my OPK tests (I had 30 to start with this month!).


Thanks! I really don't know what to think. I had a temp dip 3 days ago (I think, lol) and it didn't go up a whole lot yet. I still have EWCM which would make it 7 days that I've seen it. It got mostly clear after the 2nd day. I just hope we are BDing enough because we haven't be able to the past 2 days and were kinda thinking I would ovulate when I say the lower temp. I'm so confused. I'll post my chart here that maybe you ladies can take a look for me? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17830e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Mrs B.

Rudolf168 said:


> Thanks for the support Mrs.B and kerrbear!
> 
> I am just frustrated because I really hoped Soy would have helped me ovulate sooner...I didn't think I'd be one of those ones who'd have it pushed back!!
> 
> Mrs. B - my doses were the following:
> 
> CD2 - 80mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> kerrbear - you're making me realize that I should have at least some positivity right now because I have been temping every day since the start of the year. Whether soy helps me in the end or not, I will at least know when/if I have ovulated. Keep temping because it will help you if you ever get in the situation I'm in right now.
> 
> For those contemplating soy - just be cautious that it could very well bump your ovulation backward, even if you already have long cycles like I do. I normally ovulate at CD21/22 and I'm up to CD27 with nothing. So just be cautious and be willing to take that risk.
> 
> On a happier note...EWCM is making a comeback for me and I *thought* I've noticed some twinges in my left side ovary area. We'll see....I've used all but one of my OPK tests (I had 30 to start with this month!).

FX you O soon! I normally O CD22-25 and it feels like such a long wait to O! GL hun


----------



## xxshellsxx

Af arrived for me this morning, no surprise really with all the complications SI caused for me :dohh: 

Good luck to those still in xx


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support Mrs.B and kerrbear!
> 
> I am just frustrated because I really hoped Soy would have helped me ovulate sooner...I didn't think I'd be one of those ones who'd have it pushed back!!
> 
> Mrs. B - my doses were the following:
> 
> CD2 - 80mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> kerrbear - you're making me realize that I should have at least some positivity right now because I have been temping every day since the start of the year. Whether soy helps me in the end or not, I will at least know when/if I have ovulated. Keep temping because it will help you if you ever get in the situation I'm in right now.
> 
> For those contemplating soy - just be cautious that it could very well bump your ovulation backward, even if you already have long cycles like I do. I normally ovulate at CD21/22 and I'm up to CD27 with nothing. So just be cautious and be willing to take that risk.
> 
> On a happier note...EWCM is making a comeback for me and I *thought* I've noticed some twinges in my left side ovary area. We'll see....I've used all but one of my OPK tests (I had 30 to start with this month!).
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really don't know what to think. I had a temp dip 3 days ago (I think, lol) and it didn't go up a whole lot yet. I still have EWCM which would make it 7 days that I've seen it. It got mostly clear after the 2nd day. I just hope we are BDing enough because we haven't be able to the past 2 days and were kinda thinking I would ovulate when I say the lower temp. I'm so confused. I'll post my chart here that maybe you ladies can take a look for me?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17830e/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Your pattern sounds very similar to mine. I've had nothing but low low temps and then a few times it has dipped extremely low (lower than I've ever seen)....so I think it's just our bodies way of gearing up for O. If the temp dips are accompanied by EWCM then I think you have a good chance that O will be coming soon.

As an update....I do believe I O'd last night. I'd been having twinges all day yesterday like I wrote on here and EWCM lasted all day. It normally dries up by the afternoon. So I got home and took my last OPK...and it was much darker than all my previous ones. 

Woke up this morning and my temp was 97.3 F. Yesterday morning it was 96.8 (lowest ever!). So I'm thinking I may have O'd yesterday and we were able to BD last night.


----------



## Rudolf168

Mrs B. said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support Mrs.B and kerrbear!
> 
> I am just frustrated because I really hoped Soy would have helped me ovulate sooner...I didn't think I'd be one of those ones who'd have it pushed back!!
> 
> Mrs. B - my doses were the following:
> 
> CD2 - 80mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> kerrbear - you're making me realize that I should have at least some positivity right now because I have been temping every day since the start of the year. Whether soy helps me in the end or not, I will at least know when/if I have ovulated. Keep temping because it will help you if you ever get in the situation I'm in right now.
> 
> For those contemplating soy - just be cautious that it could very well bump your ovulation backward, even if you already have long cycles like I do. I normally ovulate at CD21/22 and I'm up to CD27 with nothing. So just be cautious and be willing to take that risk.
> 
> On a happier note...EWCM is making a comeback for me and I *thought* I've noticed some twinges in my left side ovary area. We'll see....I've used all but one of my OPK tests (I had 30 to start with this month!).
> 
> FX you O soon! I normally O CD22-25 and it feels like such a long wait to O! GL hunClick to expand...

IT IS a long wait! In the time that many people complete their entire cycle, we're waiting just to ovulate!! It's so annoying!


----------



## floatingbaby

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Soy! I have not stopped bleeding since CD9 :cry: 
What is going on????????????????????


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support Mrs.B and kerrbear!
> 
> I am just frustrated because I really hoped Soy would have helped me ovulate sooner...I didn't think I'd be one of those ones who'd have it pushed back!!
> 
> Mrs. B - my doses were the following:
> 
> CD2 - 80mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 160mg
> CD6 - 200mg
> 
> kerrbear - you're making me realize that I should have at least some positivity right now because I have been temping every day since the start of the year. Whether soy helps me in the end or not, I will at least know when/if I have ovulated. Keep temping because it will help you if you ever get in the situation I'm in right now.
> 
> For those contemplating soy - just be cautious that it could very well bump your ovulation backward, even if you already have long cycles like I do. I normally ovulate at CD21/22 and I'm up to CD27 with nothing. So just be cautious and be willing to take that risk.
> 
> On a happier note...EWCM is making a comeback for me and I *thought* I've noticed some twinges in my left side ovary area. We'll see....I've used all but one of my OPK tests (I had 30 to start with this month!).
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really don't know what to think. I had a temp dip 3 days ago (I think, lol) and it didn't go up a whole lot yet. I still have EWCM which would make it 7 days that I've seen it. It got mostly clear after the 2nd day. I just hope we are BDing enough because we haven't be able to the past 2 days and were kinda thinking I would ovulate when I say the lower temp. I'm so confused. I'll post my chart here that maybe you ladies can take a look for me?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/17830e/thumb.png
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Your pattern sounds very similar to mine. I've had nothing but low low temps and then a few times it has dipped extremely low (lower than I've ever seen)....so I think it's just our bodies way of gearing up for O. If the temp dips are accompanied by EWCM then I think you have a good chance that O will be coming soon.
> 
> As an update....I do believe I O'd last night. I'd been having twinges all day yesterday like I wrote on here and EWCM lasted all day. It normally dries up by the afternoon. So I got home and took my last OPK...and it was much darker than all my previous ones.
> 
> Woke up this morning and my temp was 97.3 F. Yesterday morning it was 96.8 (lowest ever!). So I'm thinking I may have O'd yesterday and we were able to BD last night.Click to expand...

If I still have EWCM today, then this will be day 8 of it. My temp today is a little lower again, 97.0. Will be BDing shortly before I go to work. I don't know what to think. I'm so frustrated with my body and I'm thinking I may be calling and asking my doctor for Clomid for my next cycle plus trying to lose weight. I wish I could have regular cycles and ovulate regularly. :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

floatingbaby said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Soy! I have not stopped bleeding since CD9 :cry:
> What is going on????????????????????

Sorry hun, my body reacted the same way to Soy :cry: My Dr said it was like a withdrawal bleed when coming off BCP, I bled for 5 days after O and spotted the rest of my LP except for 2 days... and AF arrived this morning x


----------



## Mrs B.

Sorry Floatingbaby, I hope the bleeding stops soon. Sounds like Soy maybe isn't for you :(


----------



## Rudolf168

floatingbaby - so sorry you're having issues :-/ I can't even imagine how it must feel to be bleeding for no reason...I hope it gets better!

kerrbear - I don't know what's up with ewcm lasting so long like that. My best advice is to just to keep temping and see how it progresses I guess. If it does keep lasting for a while then the doctor might be a good resource for help.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Floatingbaby- I hope your bleeding stops soon! Keep us posted.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> floatingbaby - so sorry you're having issues :-/ I can't even imagine how it must feel to be bleeding for no reason...I hope it gets better!
> 
> kerrbear - I don't know what's up with ewcm lasting so long like that. My best advice is to just to keep temping and see how it progresses I guess. If it does keep lasting for a while then the doctor might be a good resource for help.

The only thing I can think of is if it's staying because I'm trying to ovulate. I first had EWCM (that was more white than clear) on CD21, temp dip CD25, now a temp dip again for CD28. Could it be that my body tried to ovulate on CD25, wasn't successful and is trying again 3 days later? I'm having this right lower back/lower abdomen pain on and off today.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Shells- What do you plan on doing this cycle?


----------



## xxshellsxx

kerrbear7183 said:


> Shells- What do you plan on doing this cycle?

We've had an opportunity of a lifetime come up for the business we set up about 6 months ago, we only ever thought it would be a pipe dream to break into Europe, but in the last week it has come to fruition! So we have made a decision that we're not TTC for 6/7 months. It's not been an easy decision, but i can't be part of this amazing chance, that could make dreams come true for DH, if i have a very young baby ( which if i managed to conceive from next cycle i would have) I can still do it if i have a bump, so we're taking a 6/7 month break and will be back trying February 2013... 

Good luck everyone, i'll still be checking to see how people are getting on xx


----------



## danielle1984

I have a lot of OPK left and I decided last night to use one. The second line was clearly there.
I did another this morning and again there was a second line. They were not has dark as the control line, just a little lighter than the control one.
So I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. Blah! Now, I'm just going to wait until Sunday or Monday to test.


----------



## danielle1984

Sorry to hear Shell...we'll be sad to see you go. Make sure you pop in to say hi.


----------



## nikkie122

Keep in touch shell! Look forward to having you return next year!


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> I have a lot of OPK left and I decided last night to use one. The second line was clearly there.
> I did another this morning and again there was a second line. They were not has dark as the control line, just a little lighter than the control one.
> So I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. Blah! Now, I'm just going to wait until Sunday or Monday to test.

One day till your wedding!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> floatingbaby - so sorry you're having issues :-/ I can't even imagine how it must feel to be bleeding for no reason...I hope it gets better!
> 
> kerrbear - I don't know what's up with ewcm lasting so long like that. My best advice is to just to keep temping and see how it progresses I guess. If it does keep lasting for a while then the doctor might be a good resource for help.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if it's staying because I'm trying to ovulate. I first had EWCM (that was more white than clear) on CD21, temp dip CD25, now a temp dip again for CD28. Could it be that my body tried to ovulate on CD25, wasn't successful and is trying again 3 days later? I'm having this right lower back/lower abdomen pain on and off today.Click to expand...

I think so. I did the same thing. I tried to ovulate around CD22 and had lots of EWCM but it was more white too. I definitely know I ovulated last night, CD28 (I thought it was Wednesday night) because all day yesterday I had TONS of watery EWCM and it was very clear and stretchy. And then I actually FELT the ovulation burst. So weird! 

It seems that the soy has really helped to intensify the entire thing and it just had to wait until it was completely ready before actually ovulating. I hope that what happened to me is happening to you too! :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Yes I'm getting excited! 
But does anyone know what it means when OPK shows two lines just before AF shows on Tuesday?


----------



## nikkie122

No, Sorry I am not helpful. Are they both dark lines?


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> No, Sorry I am not helpful. Are they both dark lines?

Not as dark as the control line


----------



## danielle1984

But you can clearly see the second line.


----------



## WannaSticky1

You have lh in your system thru your whole cycle which is why you can see a faint line. It only becomes positive when there is a lh surge. That is why it isn't accurate to use an opk and a hpt.


----------



## Rudolf168

I agree with the above. My OPKs always showed some sort of a second line. It wasn't until I suspected ovulation through BBT and EWCM that the OPK actually had the two lines very close in intensity.


----------



## kerrbear7183

xxshellsxx said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Shells- What do you plan on doing this cycle?
> 
> We've had an opportunity of a lifetime come up for the business we set up about 6 months ago, we only ever thought it would be a pipe dream to break into Europe, but in the last week it has come to fruition! So we have made a decision that we're not TTC for 6/7 months. It's not been an easy decision, but i can't be part of this amazing chance, that could make dreams come true for DH, if i have a very young baby ( which if i managed to conceive from next cycle i would have) I can still do it if i have a bump, so we're taking a 6/7 month break and will be back trying February 2013...
> 
> Good luck everyone, i'll still be checking to see how people are getting on xxClick to expand...


I can only imagine how difficult it would be to decide to stop TTC, but good luck with your business. Keep us updated on how things are going for you. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> floatingbaby - so sorry you're having issues :-/ I can't even imagine how it must feel to be bleeding for no reason...I hope it gets better!
> 
> kerrbear - I don't know what's up with ewcm lasting so long like that. My best advice is to just to keep temping and see how it progresses I guess. If it does keep lasting for a while then the doctor might be a good resource for help.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is if it's staying because I'm trying to ovulate. I first had EWCM (that was more white than clear) on CD21, temp dip CD25, now a temp dip again for CD28. Could it be that my body tried to ovulate on CD25, wasn't successful and is trying again 3 days later? I'm having this right lower back/lower abdomen pain on and off today.Click to expand...
> 
> I think so. I did the same thing. I tried to ovulate around CD22 and had lots of EWCM but it was more white too. I definitely know I ovulated last night, CD28 (I thought it was Wednesday night) because all day yesterday I had TONS of watery EWCM and it was very clear and stretchy. And then I actually FELT the ovulation burst. So weird!
> 
> It seems that the soy has really helped to intensify the entire thing and it just had to wait until it was completely ready before actually ovulating. I hope that what happened to me is happening to you too! :hugs:Click to expand...

How did it feel when you ovulated? I'm wondering if maybe that's what I was feeling last night.


----------



## danielle1984

So I went grocery shopping and I felt AF cramps the whole time. I still have them right now. I just went to the bathroon and when I wiped there was alot of CM with very pinkish mix in it. Should I be worried?
AF is only suppose to show on Tuesday.


----------



## danielle1984

Blah I feel terrible!

How is everyone today? Pretty quiet today.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear about the cramps. Do you think AF is showing up early or maybe it's implantation? I think I may have finally ovulated yesterday. My temp was 97.0 yesterday and I still had EWCM. Today, temp 97.41 and I'm pretty dry down there with some sticky, white CM when I checked my CP. What do you ladies think?


----------



## danielle1984

I don't know much about temp, but I hope you did O. That means you just have 2 weeks to wait for bfp


----------



## kerrbear7183

If we were BDing at good times and I hope we did at the right times.


----------



## floatingbaby

:wave: Bye shells, gonna miss you! Good luck to you :thumbup:

kerr, I totally feel the same way - my body takes forever to O, _if_ it ever does O - it makes ttc really difficult, eh?

Well, my bleeding has finally mellowed out - it's not red and flowing like it has been, but there's still some spotting. I am not entirely blaming Soy because I tried so many other things this cycle :wacko: I had the HSG, then we BD'd right away, then I started this bath remedy...since I stopped the bath my bleeding has gone down - so maybe it was this...?! Regardless, if this cycle is a :bfn: I'll try Soy one more time - otherwise I might move onto Clomid... :sad2:
I'm having a hard time with it because something is clearly wrong, and taking Soy or Clomid is just a temporary boost to get me bumped, not solving or fixing me. And sometimes I don't know which I want more. I really want to be healthy and O normally and have a regular cycle, but at the same time it's my birthday today :sad1: (getting older) and I have been trying for SO long and I just want that bebe.

*sighs* whining over. Gotta get to work - hope you all have great days :flower:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I understand. If I get a BFN this cycle I may try soy 1 or 2 more cycles. I haven't decided yet. Then I am calling the doctor and tell her I'm ready for Clomid. I'm just hoping we both get our BFPs before needing it!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Well maybe soy made me ovulate late last cycle. I got my spike already!! It looks like maybe O came on CD 11. Still no positive opk though. 

My body confuses me.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out...AF showed up. Unless it does the same as my first pregnancy. I doubt it.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> I'm out...AF showed up. Unless it does the same as my first pregnancy. I doubt it.

Sorry to hear that Danielle! Good luck next cycle!


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Hope you had a great wedding Danielle! Enjoy this time, and know that you'll have another go at TTC soon! :)


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Sorry to hear about the cramps. Do you think AF is showing up early or maybe it's implantation? I think I may have finally ovulated yesterday. My temp was 97.0 yesterday and I still had EWCM. Today, temp 97.41 and I'm pretty dry down there with some sticky, white CM when I checked my CP. What do you ladies think?

Sorry, I'm bad about getting online late Friday and into the weekend.

I saw your other question about what it felt like to ovulate. For me...the best way I could describe it was it felt like little tiny gears moving in my left ovary area. Very distinct from a digestion type of feeling. I had felt that sensation for a few hours and then at night as I was relaxing in bed watching TV I felt them again and then a sharp pain that was over in a few seconds. I'm fairly sure that was it. 

My CM lasted into the next day but it wasn't nearly as abundant as the previous days. I think it sounds like you may have either ovulated (because of the temp increase and the disappearance of CM) OR....your body is just wacky with temps and you only tried to ovulate.

Guess you'll have to wait about 2 weeks to find out which it was ;)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the cramps. Do you think AF is showing up early or maybe it's implantation? I think I may have finally ovulated yesterday. My temp was 97.0 yesterday and I still had EWCM. Today, temp 97.41 and I'm pretty dry down there with some sticky, white CM when I checked my CP. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Sorry, I'm bad about getting online late Friday and into the weekend.
> 
> I saw your other question about what it felt like to ovulate. For me...the best way I could describe it was it felt like little tiny gears moving in my left ovary area. Very distinct from a digestion type of feeling. I had felt that sensation for a few hours and then at night as I was relaxing in bed watching TV I felt them again and then a sharp pain that was over in a few seconds. I'm fairly sure that was it.
> 
> My CM lasted into the next day but it wasn't nearly as abundant as the previous days. I think it sounds like you may have either ovulated (because of the temp increase and the disappearance of CM) OR....your body is just wacky with temps and you only tried to ovulate.
> 
> Guess you'll have to wait about 2 weeks to find out which it was ;)Click to expand...

I had some intermittent sharp pains on the right side of my abdomen a few days ago. Then about 48 hours later had some on the left side (which was last night). According to my ovacue monitor, I'm in my fertile window. Today though my cervix is low and medium firmness-firm. My temps have been a little wacky, so I'll see how it is tomorrow. I'm thinking that I probably did ovulate and that my temps are just taking a few days to go up. This is the first cycle where I really paid attention to everything. Last night I also had some red spotting after sex which isn't common for me so I'm wondering if that was some ovulation bleeding.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Danielle- Hope you had a great wedding day!!


----------



## danielle1984

Wedding was great. I'm happy it's done.

I'm starting Soy again this cycle. 3 round!
So starting tonight at 150mg for three days and then 200mg for the last two. I also started EPO today, will do 2000mg.


----------



## floatingbaby

Congratulations Danielle! And good luck this cycle - I feel like your cycles go by so fast!! I remember seeing you when I was first looking into Soy, and now you're on cycle 3 of it!


----------



## danielle1984

I know! I just wish it would work tho. It got my cycle shorter this month, so I'm happy I still have some OPK cuz I don't know anymore how long cycle is. 28 or 30 or will it be shorter again this month.
:shrug::shrug:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I feel the same way! In the amount of time that you'll be on your 3rd cycle, I've only done 1, lol.


----------



## OperationBbyO

I hope you had a fabulous wedding day!


Can somebody chart stalk me and tell me if it makes any sense? I have taken it the same way every morning. I sleep on my stomach so my mouth is closed. I don't move around before I do it, etc. I don't have a + opk yet and I always do on CD 14. With the wacky temps I wonder if I'm not going to ovulate at all?


----------



## lulu7

Hi,

Im new + wondering if any of u take the above??? Do you know whether to stop when bfp??? Im confused!!!!!! :help:


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> I feel the same way! In the amount of time that you'll be on your 3rd cycle, I've only done 1, lol.

HAHA so true! Same with me :)


----------



## Rudolf168

OperationBbyO said:


> I hope you had a fabulous wedding day!
> 
> 
> Can somebody chart stalk me and tell me if it makes any sense? I have taken it the same way every morning. I sleep on my stomach so my mouth is closed. I don't move around before I do it, etc. I don't have a + opk yet and I always do on CD 14. With the wacky temps I wonder if I'm not going to ovulate at all?

Yeah it looks like you could be getting there. The 97.6 stat seems like an outlier. I know I get a few of those every now and again before ovulation. I wouldn't worry too much about that one day. Based on your previous chart, you'll probably see one more dip before you see ovulation.

I know for me, this cycle when I took soy, my ovulation was pushed backward a FULL WEEK! I kept thinking I was gearing up for ovulation on CD21 but I didn't ovulate until CD28! 

As long as your CM is where it should be, you can still match it up with your temps.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Rudolf168 said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> I hope you had a fabulous wedding day!
> 
> 
> Can somebody chart stalk me and tell me if it makes any sense? I have taken it the same way every morning. I sleep on my stomach so my mouth is closed. I don't move around before I do it, etc. I don't have a + opk yet and I always do on CD 14. With the wacky temps I wonder if I'm not going to ovulate at all?
> 
> Yeah it looks like you could be getting there. The 97.6 stat seems like an outlier. I know I get a few of those every now and again before ovulation. I wouldn't worry too much about that one day. Based on your previous chart, you'll probably see one more dip before you see ovulation.
> 
> I know for me, this cycle when I took soy, my ovulation was pushed backward a FULL WEEK! I kept thinking I was gearing up for ovulation on CD21 but I didn't ovulate until CD28!
> 
> As long as your CM is where it should be, you can still match it up with your temps.Click to expand...

I didn't take any soy this cycle at all. I wanted a totally natural BBT chart for the RE. My luck this is one wild BBT month. We will keep DTD. We have gone 7 days in a row and are running out of steam!! Lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've been doing some research and have looking at the chart galleries on FF. I have found many where women don't have clear temps to show ovulation even when they do ovulate. There are quite a few pregnancy charts that don't show a clear temp shift. I'm kinda hoping that's what is happening with me. Otherwise it doesn't seem like I've ovulated yet.


----------



## Rudolf168

^^ Interesting! I hope you can figure it out soon!

OperationBbyO - I'm sorry, I didn't realize you didn't take the soy. I'm not sure either what is going on. But only time will tell and you'll be able to figure out your chart after AF arrives (if it does). I don't think I could go for 7 days in a row of DTD. Well maybe I could, I know DH could not ;)


----------



## danielle1984

Started Soy last night. I'm on CD4 and AF is all gone already! I'm totally surprise cuz she usually visits for 5-6 days. Doesn't 3 days sounds a little bit off?


----------



## Rudolf168

danielle1984 said:


> Started Soy last night. I'm on CD4 and AF is all gone already! I'm totally surprise cuz she usually visits for 5-6 days. Doesn't 3 days sounds a little bit off?

Not for me. Mine is usually always 3 days. But, it may be off for you since your cycle is typically longer. Perhaps the soy is having some sort of an impact? :shrug:


----------



## floatingbaby

Kerrbear....it doesn't look like you O'd yet :( that blows. that looks like most of my past cycles - anovulatory. Is that abnormal for you? First time on Soy?

Danielle - love 3 day visits! Last visit she wouldn't leave me!


----------



## danielle1984

I thought maybe it would be implantation because AF was suppose to visit today and not Saturday. Plus it was so short, but it was heavy bleeding. 
I'm going to keep taking Soy anyway.


----------



## sweetmere

Well this was my first cycle on soy...I ovulated late...but...I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudolf168

sweetmere said:


> Well this was my first cycle on soy...I ovulated late...but...I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!

SOOOOO AWESOME!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You give me SO MUCH HOPE!! Soy made me ovulate too and now I'm in the TWW. 

Congratulations!


----------



## danielle1984

sweetmere said:


> Well this was my first cycle on soy...I ovulated late...but...I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!

Congrats!! Happy 9 months!


----------



## danielle1984

starting Acupunture tomorrow


----------



## OperationBbyO

So last month I took soy but not this month. I'm CD15 and no sign of ov on opk or BBT or CM. Nothing.

Does soy influence the next cycle?


----------



## nikkie122

sweetmere said:


> Well this was my first cycle on soy...I ovulated late...but...I GOT A BFP!!!!!!!!

Congrats!! Happy and Health 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

danielle1984 said:


> Started Soy last night. I'm on CD4 and AF is all gone already! I'm totally surprise cuz she usually visits for 5-6 days. Doesn't 3 days sounds a little bit off?

Hey ladies, i'm still stalking you :flower:

Danielle, hope you had a lovely wedding day x Also My Af was very short this time, just 3 and a half days! It's usually at least 5/6. It stopped abruptly too, normally have spotting for at least a day after. It confused me so i had 1 HPT left and had to pee on it as it was so unusually short! BFN obviously lol

Hope your all doing ok girls xx


----------



## sweetmere

Thanks so much everyone and good luck :) <3


----------



## danielle1984

xxshellsxx said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Started Soy last night. I'm on CD4 and AF is all gone already! I'm totally surprise cuz she usually visits for 5-6 days. Doesn't 3 days sounds a little bit off?
> 
> Hey ladies, i'm still stalking you :flower:
> 
> Danielle, hope you had a lovely wedding day x Also My Af was very short this time, just 3 and a half days! It's usually at least 5/6. It stopped abruptly too, normally have spotting for at least a day after. It confused me so i had 1 HPT left and had to pee on it as it was so unusually short! BFN obviously lol
> 
> Hope your all doing ok girls xxClick to expand...

I know same here. I took two tests just to see and it was negative. I'm done AF but I'm having little cramps. Maybe it's from the Soy I took last night.:shrug:


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Kerrbear....it doesn't look like you O'd yet :( that blows. that looks like most of my past cycles - anovulatory. Is that abnormal for you? First time on Soy?
> 
> Danielle - love 3 day visits! Last visit she wouldn't leave me!

My doctors think I've had anovulatory cycles, but I've never had testing done. A thermal shift of 0.2 degrees is all that is needed to indicate ovulation according to my doctor. When I have anovulatory cycles, I normally don't notice EWCM or ovulation pains which I had this month. This is my first cycle on soy and only my 3rd cycle TTC because they are so long. I wanted to try soy a few times before going to Clomid, but I don't know now. I'm also trying to eat better and lose weight so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Mrs B.

sweetmere - Congratulations!!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Danielle - I normally have a very predictable AF (if you ignore the days spotting beforehand - that differs each month) - 2/3 days heavy, 1 day light, 1 day medium then 1/2 days spotting. This last cycle was really light (like 3 days of light bleeding then spotting for 4 days). No reason for it that I can tell - I hadn't taken any Soy or done anything different at that point. I think perhaps the Soy might have extended the spotting after the AF possibly, but with a strange AF who knows! Anyway, hope you had a wonderful wedding day!!!


----------



## Rudolf168

sweetmere said:


> Thanks so much everyone and good luck :) <3

Question for you. During your TWW were you more tired than usual. Just wanting to know if you experienced this as a symptom or not.


----------



## sweetmere

I honesty had no symptoms, really. Every other month I was majorly symptom spotting. The only weird thing was maybe 3 nights before my BFP I was in bed and had what felt like period cramps for like 1 minute. Then I rolled over after and that area felt sore. But I didn't think anything of it. 

Now I'm like 11-12dpo or so and I have hiccups A LOT, cramping for a few seconds every once in a while, nausea. Oh and my boobs hurt SO bad. They usually hurt from 3-5dpo this month they were late on hurting!


----------



## Rudolf168

Interesting! Thanks for the info. I was just wondering what you've been feeling and how it's been different from previous months. I'm 6DPO today (I think) and have just been exhausted all week - so I was wondering if it was one of your symptoms at all.

So happy for you :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats sweetmere! H&H 9 months! :)

AFM- I had a temp dip yesterday (7/3) along with EWCM. My ovacue monitor indicated ovulation yesterday. I will have to wait to see how my ovacue readings and temps are though. Occasionally the ovacue can show ovulation when it doesn't actually happen. I'm keeping my FXd that this is finally it!


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Congrats sweetmere! H&H 9 months! :)
> 
> AFM- I had a temp dip yesterday (7/3) along with EWCM. My ovacue monitor indicated ovulation yesterday. I will have to wait to see how my ovacue readings and temps are though. Occasionally the ovacue can show ovulation when it doesn't actually happen. I'm keeping my FXd that this is finally it!

I hope you are doing a lot of BD! :happydance: I think that if you BD every other day for a few days should help. Ovulation is so complicated, it drives me nuts.

I'm currently at CD5, took an ovulation test last night at 10h. For no reasons and the second line was there! Already?! It's not positive but dark enough to tell me I should get a positive this weekend.
AF stop on Tuesday night and yesterday I wasn't bleeding at all. But late last night there was some pink blood when I wipe and then it stop. So I'm very confuse. Took a pregnancy test too just in case, but it was a bfn.

So, my conclusion is that Soy is messing up my cycles but making me O early. But then AF gets all weird. Anyone has any thought on what I should do?


----------



## kerrbear7183

We have been BDing pretty much every other day (take a look at my chart, lol). 

Have you thought about trying your next cycle without soy and see how it goes?


----------



## danielle1984

No I never thought about it lol. I'm at day three of taking Soy. If it doesn't happen this cycle then I'll stop taking it. I'm taking EPO too.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I think trying a cycle without soy would let you know if the soy really is affecting AF or not. That way you can see how different your cycle is after taking it and stopping it, ya know?


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> I think trying a cycle without soy would let you know if the soy really is affecting AF or not. That way you can see how different your cycle is after taking it and stopping it, ya know?

Should I stop taking it right now? I only have three more nights to go including tonight.


----------



## kerrbear7183

If it was me I'd see how this cycle goes with soy and then if you don't get a BFP, try next cycle without it. :)


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> If it was me I'd see how this cycle goes with soy and then if you don't get a BFP, try next cycle without it. :)

Yeah, I'll do that. Maybe that's why I have so many symptoms between O and AF. I never had them before and I truly believe it's messing up my cycles. In a way it's cool to be O earlier.


----------



## floatingbaby

Congrats Sweet :flower: Just wondering how late did you O? What CD were you on?



kerrbear7183 said:


> My doctors think I've had anovulatory cycles, but I've never had testing done. A thermal shift of 0.2 degrees is all that is needed to indicate ovulation according to my doctor. When I have anovulatory cycles, I normally don't notice EWCM or ovulation pains which I had this month. This is my first cycle on soy and only my 3rd cycle TTC because they are so long. I wanted to try soy a few times before going to Clomid, but I don't know now. I'm also trying to eat better and lose weight so hopefully that will help.

Kerr - I've only ever heard a 0.4 degree thermal shift is what's needed...but maybe that's just Celsius. I feel you with the wavering between Clomid and Soy. I have a script for Clomid in my wallet, but I'm hesitant to fill it, just seems like such a _drug_! However, I don't know that Soy has done anything for me yet except give me brutal indigestion! 
I haven't had any anovulatory testing done either, but my temp shifts are either non-existent or too small to be a healthy egg :sad1:

I bought Vitex today and am going to start taking that until I (fingers crossed) O!


----------



## cluckerduckie

I have a success story from taking soy! 
I took soy in May during the 5 days after af was done. Not sure how it worked but I definitely felt O pains and I BD'd everyday 4 days before O. I took 120mg for 5 days. Got a bfp 7dpo. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

cluckerduckie said:


> I have a success story from taking soy!
> I took soy in May during the 5 days after af was done. Not sure how it worked but I definitely felt O pains and I BD'd everyday 4 days before O. I took 120mg for 5 days. Got a bfp 7dpo. :)

Congrats on your BFP! I'm hoping I can be a soy success story. Was it your first cycle taking it?


----------



## nandk

I'm on my 4th day of soy now, suffering from headaches and i'm so tired i could fall asleep standing up! Ive started getting niggly pains in my left ovary and in my back. Can anyone tell me wen to expect to OV?


----------



## Rudolf168

cluckerduckie said:


> I have a success story from taking soy!
> I took soy in May during the 5 days after af was done. Not sure how it worked but I definitely felt O pains and I BD'd everyday 4 days before O. I took 120mg for 5 days. Got a bfp 7dpo. :)

NICE!! So awesome to hear that it worked for you :):thumbup:


----------



## Rudolf168

nandk said:


> I'm on my 4th day of soy now, suffering from headaches and i'm so tired i could fall asleep standing up! Ive started getting niggly pains in my left ovary and in my back. Can anyone tell me wen to expect to OV?

Hmm it's really hard to tell as it seems that soy affects everyone differently.

From my experience, soy actually pushed ovulation BACK for me. I usually O on CD21/22. This time I O'd on CD28/29!! A full week later.

So really, there's no telling how it will affect you. 

I can tell you thought, if you're getting headaches and are really tired, you may want to try taking the soy at night (if you don't already) if you decide to do it again next cycle. I've heard from others that taking it at night helps mitigate the symptoms. I took mine at night as well and felt no side effects.


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Congrats Sweet :flower: Just wondering how late did you O? What CD were you on?
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> My doctors think I've had anovulatory cycles, but I've never had testing done. A thermal shift of 0.2 degrees is all that is needed to indicate ovulation according to my doctor. When I have anovulatory cycles, I normally don't notice EWCM or ovulation pains which I had this month. This is my first cycle on soy and only my 3rd cycle TTC because they are so long. I wanted to try soy a few times before going to Clomid, but I don't know now. I'm also trying to eat better and lose weight so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Kerr - I've only ever heard a 0.4 degree thermal shift is what's needed...but maybe that's just Celsius. I feel you with the wavering between Clomid and Soy. I have a script for Clomid in my wallet, but I'm hesitant to fill it, just seems like such a _drug_! However, I don't know that Soy has done anything for me yet except give me brutal indigestion!
> I haven't had any anovulatory testing done either, but my temp shifts are either non-existent or too small to be a healthy egg :sad1:
> 
> I bought Vitex today and am going to start taking that until I (fingers crossed) O!Click to expand...


Yeah. It's so hard to decided what to do. Right now I'm just giving the soy a chance and hoping it will work/did already work.


----------



## cluckerduckie

kerrbear7183 said:


> cluckerduckie said:
> 
> 
> I have a success story from taking soy!
> I took soy in May during the 5 days after af was done. Not sure how it worked but I definitely felt O pains and I BD'd everyday 4 days before O. I took 120mg for 5 days. Got a bfp 7dpo. :)
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! I'm hoping I can be a soy success story. Was it your first cycle taking it?Click to expand...

Yes, it was my first cycle taking it. :)


----------



## nandk

I take it just before i go to sleep, still got the banging headache and today i feel really sick and have nearly thrown up a few times. Ive decided not to take it tonight



Rudolf168 said:


> nandk said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of soy now, suffering from headaches and i'm so tired i could fall asleep standing up! Ive started getting niggly pains in my left ovary and in my back. Can anyone tell me wen to expect to OV?
> 
> Hmm it's really hard to tell as it seems that soy affects everyone differently.
> 
> From my experience, soy actually pushed ovulation BACK for me. I usually O on CD21/22. This time I O'd on CD28/29!! A full week later.
> 
> So really, there's no telling how it will affect you.
> 
> I can tell you thought, if you're getting headaches and are really tired, you may want to try taking the soy at night (if you don't already) if you decide to do it again next cycle. I've heard from others that taking it at night helps mitigate the symptoms. I took mine at night as well and felt no side effects.Click to expand...


----------



## Rudolf168

nandk said:


> I take it just before i go to sleep, still got the banging headache and today i feel really sick and have nearly thrown up a few times. Ive decided not to take it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nandk said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of soy now, suffering from headaches and i'm so tired i could fall asleep standing up! Ive started getting niggly pains in my left ovary and in my back. Can anyone tell me wen to expect to OV?
> 
> Hmm it's really hard to tell as it seems that soy affects everyone differently.
> 
> From my experience, soy actually pushed ovulation BACK for me. I usually O on CD21/22. This time I O'd on CD28/29!! A full week later.
> 
> So really, there's no telling how it will affect you.
> 
> I can tell you thought, if you're getting headaches and are really tired, you may want to try taking the soy at night (if you don't already) if you decide to do it again next cycle. I've heard from others that taking it at night helps mitigate the symptoms. I took mine at night as well and felt no side effects.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Oh that's crappy! That bites it had such a bad effect for you. Good luck on your TTC journey!


----------



## danielle1984

nandk said:


> I take it just before i go to sleep, still got the banging headache and today i feel really sick and have nearly thrown up a few times. Ive decided not to take it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nandk said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my 4th day of soy now, suffering from headaches and i'm so tired i could fall asleep standing up! Ive started getting niggly pains in my left ovary and in my back. Can anyone tell me wen to expect to OV?
> 
> Hmm it's really hard to tell as it seems that soy affects everyone differently.
> 
> From my experience, soy actually pushed ovulation BACK for me. I usually O on CD21/22. This time I O'd on CD28/29!! A full week later.
> 
> So really, there's no telling how it will affect you.
> 
> I can tell you thought, if you're getting headaches and are really tired, you may want to try taking the soy at night (if you don't already) if you decide to do it again next cycle. I've heard from others that taking it at night helps mitigate the symptoms. I took mine at night as well and felt no side effects.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I had the same symptoms when on my first cycle taking it. But the following cycles, I had no symptoms at all while taking it. This is my third cycle.


----------



## noodlebumxx

am 8 dpo today and on soy cycle. Just had pink cm. Had spotting last cycle but at 12 dpo which turned to AF and was a darker brown colour
 



Attached Files:







chart june 12.jpg
File size: 90 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kerrbear7183

cluckerduckie said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cluckerduckie said:
> 
> 
> I have a success story from taking soy!
> I took soy in May during the 5 days after af was done. Not sure how it worked but I definitely felt O pains and I BD'd everyday 4 days before O. I took 120mg for 5 days. Got a bfp 7dpo. :)
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! I'm hoping I can be a soy success story. Was it your first cycle taking it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was my first cycle taking it. :)Click to expand...


I'm so happy for you! Maybe I'll be lucky with this cycle being my first with soy, too! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

nandk said:


> I'm on my 4th day of soy now, suffering from headaches and i'm so tired i could fall asleep standing up! Ive started getting niggly pains in my left ovary and in my back. Can anyone tell me wen to expect to OV?

I had some headaches, hot flashes and nausea (on and off) the first 3 days, then just hot flashes the last 2 days I took it. I took it at night right before bed. I've heard it gets better after a few cycles of taking it. 

I can't really offer much help with when to expect ovulation though. I never know if/when I will ovulate. Do you ovulate regularly on a particular CD?


----------



## kerrbear7183

noodlebumxx said:


> am 8 dpo today and on soy cycle. Just had pink cm. Had spotting last cycle but at 12 dpo which turned to AF and was a darker brown colour

Maybe you're having implantation bleeding? FXd!!! :)
:dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

So, my temps and FF now indicate that I am 4dpo and so does my ovacue monitor. I am super excited!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

How's everyone getting on? Has anyone else found that Soy delayed their ovulation? I normally O CD22-25 and I'm currently on CD24 with a negative OPK and no sign of ovulation (normally feel some kind of cramping). I'm concerned that Soy's messed up my cycles and I won't O at all :(


----------



## Mrs B.

PS that's awesome Kerrbear, FX for you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> PS that's awesome Kerrbear, FX for you!


Thank you! I'm really excited about it!

I'm sorry it seems like the soy may be delaying ovulation for you. With the ladies on here some have had it brought forward and some have had delayed. What CD did you take the soy? I wonder if certain CD has anything to do with it?


----------



## OperationBbyO

I wanted to swing through this thread and drop some knowledge! lol

Has anyone taken FertilityBlend for Women? You can get it at GNC. I found a couple published articles that show great results with this stuff. I'm a researcher and these studies are pretty solid! 

Just thought I'd pass on what I found.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Is that similar to FertilAid? If it is, you may want to be careful. I had a bad experience with FertilAid.


----------



## Mrs B.

I took it CD5-9 which is on the later side (I would have preferred to have taken it CD3-7 but I missed the first day!) I'm hoping O is just delayed rather than stopped...but can't help feeling a bit down about the whole thing. I figured when I took Soy that it was worth the risk...but now I'm here with no O I'm feeling like at least in the previous months I knew round about when I would ovulate even if i was never getting my bfp! Guess I will just have to be patient and see what happens!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I took it CD3-7. This was my first real cycle charting and keeping up with it. Before I would lose interest and get bored with it and kinda stop, so I never really know when or if I ovulated. If I was ovulating my last 2 cycles I wouldn't have ovulated until CD40 or later so it definitely would have brought it forward for me. And if I didn't ovulate at all then it definitely helped.

I'm sure it must be frustrating when you typically ovulate on certain days. I'll keep my FXd that's it's in the next few days for you!! :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks hun! Let us know how you get on with testing soon!! FX for you :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Here are the links to the two studies. One is a pilot and one is a RCT--a very rigorous a double-blind study. 

https://www.reproductivehealing.com/medart/fertilityblend.pdf

https://www.ineedleu.com/downloads/...tional-supplement-for-improving-fertility.pdf


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> Thanks hun! Let us know how you get on with testing soon!! FX for you :)

Thanks! I want to hold out to test until 3 weeks after ovulation if I can just in case. :)


----------



## danielle1984

I'm done taking Soy for this cycle. If I don't get a bfp this cycle then I'm done with Soy. I should be ovulating soon since the OPK is getting darker everyday.


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! Let us know how you get on with testing soon!! FX for you :)
> 
> Thanks! I want to hold out to test until 3 weeks after ovulation if I can just in case. :)Click to expand...

Ah! Waiting is terrible. Good Luck


----------



## Rudolf168

Mrs B. said:


> How's everyone getting on? Has anyone else found that Soy delayed their ovulation? I normally O CD22-25 and I'm currently on CD24 with a negative OPK and no sign of ovulation (normally feel some kind of cramping). I'm concerned that Soy's messed up my cycles and I won't O at all :(

Yep! I normally O CD21/22 and I didn't O until CD28/29 this cycle! I did at least ovulate though...I was getting worried there because soy delayed me a whole week!!

So keep the faith and just keep watching for EWCM. Apparently some of our bodies just need extra time to gear up for it I guess.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Rudolf - I feel a little more hopeful! Unfortunately my CM is unpredictable - I tend to have multiple types at the same time which is not very helpful!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey Mrs. B - I'm also CD25 - first cycle on Soy. 
My OPKs have been darker than ever for the last two days, so I'm thinking soy might be working for me (wasn't Oing regularly)....but I'm also worried because it's so late, and though people do conceive with "old" eggs, it is less viable :s I'm waiting for a temp spike - my CM has been SO watery last two days, it's been dripping down my legs rofl!!!! :shy:

Way to go Kerr - that is wonderful!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey Mrs. B - I'm also CD25 - first cycle on Soy. 
My OPKs have been darker than ever for the last two days, so I'm thinking soy might be working for me (wasn't Oing regularly)....but I'm also worried because it's so late, and though people do conceive with "old" eggs, it is less viable :wacko: I'm waiting for a temp spike - my CM has been SO watery last two days, it's been dripping down my legs :haha:!!!! :shy:

Way to go Kerr - that is wonderful!


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Hey Mrs. B - I'm also CD25 - first cycle on Soy.
> My OPKs have been darker than ever for the last two days, so I'm thinking soy might be working for me (wasn't Oing regularly)....but I'm also worried because it's so late, and though people do conceive with "old" eggs, it is less viable :wacko: I'm waiting for a temp spike - my CM has been SO watery last two days, it's been dripping down my legs :haha:!!!! :shy:
> 
> Way to go Kerr - that is wonderful!

Thanks! I am so excited just to know I ovulated. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! Let us know how you get on with testing soon!! FX for you :)
> 
> Thanks! I want to hold out to test until 3 weeks after ovulation if I can just in case. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah! Waiting is terrible. Good LuckClick to expand...

Yeah. I'm going to try to hold out as long as possible. I'm going to try to keep myself busy so the next few weeks fly by.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Kerrbear - great to see you finally O'd :happydance: 

Float - good news the OPK's are getting dark!! Hope O is just around the corner for you x

Good luck girls!! I'm still stalking x


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks shells!


So I'm 5dpo today and had a temp dip. It was a little colder in my house than usual so I took my temp twice and got the same temp. My temp is still above my coverline though. I guess it's nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Nothing to worry about at all, temps will rise and dip throughout :thumbup: Many think dips are implantation dips, but it's usually just a second estrogen surge, which is all good :)

Good luck! hope this is your lucky cycle! x

I'm struggling with taking a break and i'm only 10 days into it! :cry: I know it's the right thing, but can't help but know i'm in my fertile window, and know i will o on tuesday... and i'm going to let that little egg just slip away without trying to catch it... don't like it one bit :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

I can imagine it must be hard. Maybe you can make yourself extra busy the next few days so you don't think about it too much.


----------



## xxshellsxx

going to try and keep busy! doesn't help i have to ring FS tomorrow to get my appointment seeing a they haven't bothered to ring me in the 6 week time limit! Still going to have all my testing done as in all that time i've never had my tubes checked or proper endo testing done! i won't disclose that we're taking a break as they will probably not do my tests. He has his second SA sample being done on 23rd (his boss wouldn't let him have time off to have it done last week!).

The gig for next august is still only 95% booked, we'll know by september if enough cabins have been sold for it to go ahead... part of me wants it to be cancelled... and that makes me feel really guilty as it's a massive opportunity for DH! :cry:


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Thanks shells!
> 
> 
> So I'm 5dpo today and had a temp dip. It was a little colder in my house than usual so I took my temp twice and got the same temp. My temp is still above my coverline though. I guess it's nothing to worry about, right?

I don't know anything about temp, but keep us updated on how it goes. I hope you get your bfp.


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Thanks shells!
> 
> 
> So I'm 5dpo today and had a temp dip. It was a little colder in my house than usual so I took my temp twice and got the same temp. My temp is still above my coverline though. I guess it's nothing to worry about, right?

Like shells already said, it could be an implantation dip. It's fairly common so I've read.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Isn't it a little early for an implantation dip? Or does the implantation dip occur before implantation like an ovulation dip?


----------



## floatingbaby

haha, cute kerr... from what I understand implantation takes place between 6 and 12dpo, and if a dip occurs it happens at the same time/day at implantation so, yes, 5dpo would be early for it (not that early though). I would agree with shells that it's a second estrogen surge...

Shells, sorry it's so hard - don't feel guilty about your dreams and wishes. I hope you get your appointments sorted and they fix you guys up xoxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Does a secondary estrogen surge mean I won't get pregnant this cycle? Also, would it still be a secondary surge since my temp didn't go below the coverline?


----------



## xxshellsxx

No a second estrogen surge doesn't mean you won't get pregnant hun, it's natural for temps to dip up and down, no 2 of my charts have been the same after O (very similar before, but not after) I've had constant stepped rises, fall back rises and random dips. 

What your looking for is 18 days of temps above the coverline (the coverline is only there as a visual guide to help you see the biphasic pattern) so even if it dips below it's fine, as long as it goes back up afterwards x


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks for the good info on temp dip shells. I did some research too and you're spot on with what I've been reading.

I decided to read up on it this morning because I woke up with a 0.4 drop. I am 11/12DPO today. Yesterday my temp was at 97.9 and this morning I am 97.5. That's a substantial drop for me and it's making me wonder if I'm potentially experiencing the drop OR getting ready for AF to arrive. 

I just went to the restroom and when I wiped there was a tinge of brownish CM. Haven't seen this at all before.

And I also have a metallic taste in my throat (I know this may also be a sign).

I'm TRYING so hard not to symptom spot. But it's damn near impossible right now. 

Not sure that I actually have a question for anyone or need anything...guess I just needed to share because I feel like today I'm going to go crazy. (I've been trying so hard this cycle not to care).

**UPDATE** So it's 2 hours later now and I just went to the restroom again. Now I've got LOTS more pink CM. It didn't appear to be blood just yet (TMI) but it was very pink and unmistakable. I'm so afraid this is AF but she isn't due until tomorrow or Wednesday! I've never seen her this early. Do you all think there's a chance that this is implantation bleeding, especially accompanied by the temp dip this morning?


----------



## Mrs B.

Kerr - FX it's an implantation dip!

Rudolf - Sorry hun, it sounds like AF to me...but then I always get brown cm then pink cm then AF starts properly. If you don't normally get this then maybe it could be something else...breakthrough bleeding perhaps (if you ovulated when you think you did then it's a little late for implantation bleeding I would think). I hope AF stays away for you hun!

AFM - I've just got a positive OPK today out of nowhere! I normally get a darker but still negative the day before but yesterday's was practically white! So soy has delayed my ovulation...I normally ovulate CD22-25 and this will be (assuming 24 hours after +OPK) CD27. Hopefully it's a stronger ovulation than normal :)


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks Mrs. B. I'll see how the rest of the day goes. I won't count myself out until I see AF full on :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Shells- Thanks for the info! I've been trying to stay positive this cycle and don't want to over analyze things.

Rudolf- It could be implantation. Since everything I've read says implantation can occur 6-12 days after ovulation and especially if you may have ovulated a day or two later. FXd it's implantation bleeding and not AF.

Mrs B- Yay on the + OPK! Sorry to hear it's coming later though and hopefully it will be a strong ovulation! Good luck!


----------



## Rudolf168

Mrs B. said:


> AFM - I've just got a positive OPK today out of nowhere! I normally get a darker but still negative the day before but yesterday's was practically white! So soy has delayed my ovulation...I normally ovulate CD22-25 and this will be (assuming 24 hours after +OPK) CD27. Hopefully it's a stronger ovulation than normal :)

Mine was delayed just about the same amount as yours. I'm normally CD21-22 and this time I was CD28-29. I'm glad there are others out there who've had O delayed due to soy too!


----------



## Rudolf168

I hate to keep updating with my TMI details...but I just have to. Lunch time restroom trip...and now there's nothing but a light wisp of brownish CM. Completely different from the very pink CM load last time. 

Ladies, I'm feeling it. This is HIGHLY unusal for me. If AF were to arrive, it would have been a day or two AFTER today AND it always arrives in the mid-afternoon to early evening, never by 11 am the same day as the temp dip.

I'm feeling something here....I'm starting to get excited!


----------



## Mrs B.

Oh I hope so Rudolf! FX for you hun, keep us updated!!! Could you have ovulated a little later than expected? I guess even if you didn't it's not unheard of to implant 11/12dpo...FX!


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks!

I highly doubt I ovulated later than expected because I chart my temp and did OPKs this cycle. I'm fairly certain within a 1-2 day time frame.

Earlier this morning when I had the pink CM I was feeling all sorts of weird light cramps...now CM has completely dried up and I haven't felt any cramps whatsoever. This is the oddest thing ever!

Since it took me so long to ovulate this cycle (CD28/29) perhaps it's just taking long for me to actually implant too! (if that's what this is!)

I wish I had a time machine and could speed things up right now. I can't wait until I can take my temp tomorrow and see if it's risen.


----------



## floatingbaby

:happydance: That is so exciting Rudolf! I hope your feeling is spot on! :happydance: 
Do you have a link to your chart...? I like to stalk :shy:

AFM - I had a temp rise today CD27 :wohoo: and based on my +OPK on CD25 and -OPK CD26 I'm thinking I O'd yesterday :thumbup: It's been SO long since I O'd <3

We have been :sex: EOD so I am really really really hoping/praying/wishing/believing this is (FINALLY) the cycle!!! I have sore breasts and really sensitive nips (!) which I haven't felt since my m/c in December! I'm lovin the boob pain haha!

:baby:dust to all xx


----------



## Rudolf168

Floatingbaby it definitely sounds like you O'd to me too!! That's so awesome you're gettin the O back after a long time! Hopefully you guys DTD enough times and things worked out.

I'm wishing baby dust to both of us right now!!

I don't actually have a temp chart online....I am very manual with mine and do it all by hand in the morning. If things work out, I'll take some scans of it and share it here - that's IF I get my BFP :)

Update on me - haven't seen any more pink CM all day - just saw it that once in the morning around 11 am. Although I have had some minor brownish CM with some red dots in there....very weird...but very light and faint. 

As soon as I get into work in the morning I'll let you all know if my temp is still up.

If it is, we're in business!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

hehe, I did "manual" temp for 7months! Online is the way to go!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had light cramps for 2 days now. Yesterday I was nauseous on and off (which could have been from my IBS) and I feel like I'm getting a cold. I have read that some women have cold/flu-like symptoms around implantation. I don't really feel sick I took my temp with a thermometer at work and it was 100.1 so I have a low grade fever, slight sore throat, and stuffy nose. Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## Rudolf168

That's interesting kerrbear. I really hope it's something positive. I think the nauseous feeling is probably more of an indicator though. 

I woke up this morning and my temp remained steady at 97.5. So it wasn't the rise that I was hoping for, but it also wasn't more of a dip and I'm certainly not below my coverline.

I also woke up with more brown CM. I feel like crap today because I didn't sleep well at all (too anxious about this morning's temp reading). Today I am either CD12 or CD13. I really won't know for certain about my next steps until tomorrow morning. If I show a dip then I'll know I'm out. But if it remains high, I'll be fairly confident that this is my month :)

How on earth am I going to concentrate at work today? I'm so tired and exhausted and I just want to crawl into my bed. I have a meeting at 11am so I'm thinking I may jet outta here afterward and just go home.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I hope your temps stay up! I had that little dip and mine are going back up again. When do you plan to test?

I just woke up a little while ago and am still having some cramps. Sore throat and stuffy nose are still there, too. I've been doing a lot of reading on the cold/flu-like symptoms and apparently it is due to the change in hormones. They cause vasoconstriction which leads to a stuffy nose. Whenever I get a stuffy nose, I get a sore throat from anything draining. I hope it's a good sign for me. This isn't my usual time of the year to get sick and I haven't been around anyone who is sick. So we'll see! :)


----------



## Rudolf168

It's actually really funny you mentioned this topic because after I replied to you earlier today, I actually realized that I've got a runny nose this morning!! And it's been runny ALL DAY! How weird is that?

I think you are right, I have read about it as well. Two cycles ago when I had a chemical I actually had a bloody nose too. 

I'm planning to test tomorrow morning if my temp is still high. What about you?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm actually trying to wait 2 more weeks to test if AF doesn't show up. I'm so afraid of testing too early. I probably won't be able to wait 2 more weeks, but maybe I can do 10 days or something, lol. That way my temps will hopefully have been high for over 14 days. Good luck when you test!


----------



## Rudolf168

Oh ok...so you're still early in the TWW then? I told myself I'd hold out until AF was at least late...but I tested at 9DPO and again at 10DPO with nothing. Then all of this weird stuff has been happening and I decided I'm really going to wait until AF is late....which would be tomorrow. 

Good luck to you trying to wait. It's SOOO hard! But I wish you strength!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know! Being only 7dpo I don't want to test anytime soon because I know it's too early. I actually don't have any HPTs in the house which is a HUGE help!


----------



## Rudolf168

That helped me too actually. I used all mine up after 10DPO so I've been forced not to test since....but I'll be buying more tonight on the way home because I just GOTTA test tomorrow morning if temp indicates that I should. And I figure, if my temp does dip and AF arrives, at least I'll new tests for the next cycle 

BTW, who is Brenda? I see you've written that she's expecting you to conceive this month ;)


----------



## kerrbear7183

She is one of the fertility psychics you can find on ebay. Her reading was really nice.


----------



## Rudolf168

Oh how funny. Well I hope she's right for your sake!! 

Keep me posted on any other symptoms you notice.

Still status quo for me. Brown CM every trip to the restroom. No cramps. Sore boobs. Blah!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I hope she's right, too!


----------



## Rudolf168

I'm out. 

Temp dropped to 97.2 this morning. AF should arrive later today or tomorrow.

I've been awake since 4:30 this morning because of my nerves. I've decided I need to stop TTC right now. I'm going to stop temping and reading baby info every day. I just can't put myself through this anymore because it feels less and less like the miracle it's supposed to be.

I'm going to take this month and get away from TTC, including these message boards.

I wish everyone else luck and baby dust!


----------



## floatingbaby

:sad1: sorry rudolf :sad1:
I know lots of women on these boards who have quit doing all the things that are causing them anxiety, and wind up having more fun, and being happier about TTC.

I hope a more relaxed approach works for you guys xoxo Keep in touch a little if you can!

AFM - I am officially in the 2ww :happydance: 3dpo, extremely sensitive nips (which used to be a common indicator of O for me), and strangely crampy..~


----------



## kerrbear7183

:cry: I'm out.

I had some spotting yesterday that I had hoped was implantation bleeding. Today it looks like AF showed up. I had a panty liner in all night and nothing was on it when I hope up so I was really hopeful. Then, when I wiped there was a lot of blood. I'm a lot more upset than I thought I would be. I was pretty relaxed this cycle. Now I'm just wondering if I have some type of luteal phase defect or something since I am only 8dpo. I left a message at my OBGYN office to see what they recommend. If this is AF, I think I'm just going to try Clomid this cycle instead of soy again. I don't know. I'm just getting myself upset for no reason. :(


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks Floatingbaby - I probably won't be able to make it the entire month without checking here a few times :)

kerrbear....I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. I felt bad basically this entire morning and every time I've gone to the restroom today and have had to look at AF bright and red!

I hope you can figure out your luteal phase. Have you been taking B6 at all to help lengthen it? I take a B Complex vitamin everyday and my luteal phase was lengthened from 10 to 12/13 days.

Take solace in the fact that we're at least ovulating. Since AF has arrived, we know that much. There are lots of women out there who can't even get her to arrive, much less plan anything around it.


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> :cry: I'm out.
> 
> I had some spotting yesterday that I had hoped was implantation bleeding. Today it looks like AF showed up. I had a panty liner in all night and nothing was on it when I hope up so I was really hopeful. Then, when I wiped there was a lot of blood. I'm a lot more upset than I thought I would be. I was pretty relaxed this cycle. Now I'm just wondering if I have some type of luteal phase defect or something since I am only 8dpo. I left a message at my OBGYN office to see what they recommend. If this is AF, I think I'm just going to try Clomid this cycle instead of soy again. I don't know. I'm just getting myself upset for no reason. :(

Sorry to hear Kerrbear :hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

Sorry Kerr... 8 day LP is no good at all - Def pump up the B6. Hopefully your doc gets back to you asap!


----------



## Ambivalent

Hello ladies
Sorry for just skipping straight to the end, but has anybody here had any successes with soy yet? 

Am seeing my doctor later and am wondering if i should ask for clomid or give soy a whirl first. What are the pros and cons, and why did you decide to go with soy instead of clomid? 

Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> Thanks Floatingbaby - I probably won't be able to make it the entire month without checking here a few times :)
> 
> kerrbear....I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. I felt bad basically this entire morning and every time I've gone to the restroom today and have had to look at AF bright and red!
> 
> I hope you can figure out your luteal phase. Have you been taking B6 at all to help lengthen it? I take a B Complex vitamin everyday and my luteal phase was lengthened from 10 to 12/13 days.
> 
> Take solace in the fact that we're at least ovulating. Since AF has arrived, we know that much. There are lots of women out there who can't even get her to arrive, much less plan anything around it.

I haven't taken anything. Do you take the B complex every day or only certain days of the cycle? I'm wondering if it has to do with low progesterone. This was only my second cycle charting and first that showed ovulation so I don't know if my LP has always been this length. If I don't get a call back from my doctor tomorrow I might leave another message asking about progesterone supplements.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm out.
> 
> I had some spotting yesterday that I had hoped was implantation bleeding. Today it looks like AF showed up. I had a panty liner in all night and nothing was on it when I hope up so I was really hopeful. Then, when I wiped there was a lot of blood. I'm a lot more upset than I thought I would be. I was pretty relaxed this cycle. Now I'm just wondering if I have some type of luteal phase defect or something since I am only 8dpo. I left a message at my OBGYN office to see what they recommend. If this is AF, I think I'm just going to try Clomid this cycle instead of soy again. I don't know. I'm just getting myself upset for no reason. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear Kerrbear :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm trying not to get too upset.


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Sorry Kerr... 8 day LP is no good at all - Def pump up the B6. Hopefully your doc gets back to you asap!


If my doc doesn't call back tomorrow or if I miss the call, I think I'm going to leave another message asking about progesterone supplements. Does it matter if it's just B6 or a B complex?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I have decided to try soy again this cycle. It did help me ovulate and did shorten my cycle length quite a bit. When I left the message for my doc I mentioned getting a script for Clomid but I think I'll tell her I'll wait until next cycle. My husband was really upset about AF showing up. We both felt so good about this cycle.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Ambivalent said:


> Hello ladies
> Sorry for just skipping straight to the end, but has anybody here had any successes with soy yet?
> 
> Am seeing my doctor later and am wondering if i should ask for clomid or give soy a whirl first. What are the pros and cons, and why did you decide to go with soy instead of clomid?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all.

Soy is similar to Clomid just natural and not quite as strong. I didn't get my BFP with my first cycle of soy, but it did help me ovulate and shorten my cycle. I could have started in Clomid after my OBGYN visit in March. I'm afraid of the side effects as I'm very sensitive to meds. I preferred to try something more natural first before going right to Clomid.


----------



## Mrs B.

So sorry Rudolf and Kerrbear :( *hugs*


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> So sorry Rudolf and Kerrbear :( *hugs*

Thanks. I'm feeling a little better about it already. :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

kerrbear7183 said:


> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Kerr... 8 day LP is no good at all - Def pump up the B6. Hopefully your doc gets back to you asap!
> 
> 
> If my doc doesn't call back tomorrow or if I miss the call, I think I'm going to leave another message asking about progesterone supplements. Does it matter if it's just B6 or a B complex?Click to expand...

Kerrbear - Sorry to hear your out :hugs: As for your 8 day LP, I had a 9/10 LP and took vitamin B complex 100mg and got a 13 day LP!!. I took it every day from CD1... and will continue to take it till i have a baby in my arms, even though we're on a break i'm still taking it! BE WARNED... it turns your pee bright yellow... i mean glow in the dark type yellow lol xx


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Floatingbaby - I probably won't be able to make it the entire month without checking here a few times :)
> 
> kerrbear....I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. I felt bad basically this entire morning and every time I've gone to the restroom today and have had to look at AF bright and red!
> 
> I hope you can figure out your luteal phase. Have you been taking B6 at all to help lengthen it? I take a B Complex vitamin everyday and my luteal phase was lengthened from 10 to 12/13 days.
> 
> Take solace in the fact that we're at least ovulating. Since AF has arrived, we know that much. There are lots of women out there who can't even get her to arrive, much less plan anything around it.
> 
> I haven't taken anything. Do you take the B complex every day or only certain days of the cycle? I'm wondering if it has to do with low progesterone. This was only my second cycle charting and first that showed ovulation so I don't know if my LP has always been this length. If I don't get a call back from my doctor tomorrow I might leave another message asking about progesterone supplements.Click to expand...

I've been taking the B Complex every day for the past few months. I only briefly read about it having an effect on the luteal phase and figured it couldn't hurt. I decided that this cycle I'm going to stop taking all supplements except for my pre-natal vitamin and see if it helps, in addition to reducing the stress of TTC.

I probably should have done more research on the B Complex before just starting it up. I hope you and your doctor can come up with a plan to extend your LP.

BTW - today was the first NON temping day since the beginning of the year....and it was weird. :wacko:


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Rudolf and Kerrbear :( *hugs*
> 
> Thanks. I'm feeling a little better about it already. :)Click to expand...

Me too. 

I had a good chat with my bestie last night and she gave me some renewed hope and ideas. It's time I really just focus on my relationship with my husband rather than trying for a baby all of the time!


----------



## danielle1984

Rudolf168 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Rudolf and Kerrbear :( *hugs*
> 
> Thanks. I'm feeling a little better about it already. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I had a good chat with my bestie last night and she gave me some renewed hope and ideas. It's time I really just focus on my relationship with my husband rather than trying for a baby all of the time!Click to expand...

My doctor said the same thing. I think that we tend to think too much about having a baby and we can't always have what we want right away. It's frustrating, but it's just the way it works. I know a lot of ladies who got pregnant after they decided to give up :dohh: including my own mother. My parents even signed the papers to be on a waiting list to adopt a child and my mother got pregnant then! Crazy I know.
Don't worry ladies our time will come:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I think one of the hardest things is even though I know it can take a awhile I secretly hoped it wouldn't. I hoped that with 4 years of NTNP it may have happened by accident but didn't. This cycle I am doing pretty much the same thing. For how heavy AF is right from the beginning I'm questioning whether it may be an early miscarriage. It's much, much heavier than usual with more clots and resembles more when I had the miscarriage 4 years ago. I'm thinking an egg may have been fertilized but couldn't implant. 

My doctor is on vacation this week so I won't get any real answers until Monday on what to do. Since I wouldn't be able to get Clomid until she's back, I will definitely do soy this cycle and talk to her about progesterone supplements after ovulation. 

Glad you're feeling better Rudolf!


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> I think one of the hardest things is even though I know it can take a awhile I secretly hoped it wouldn't. I hoped that with 4 years of NTNP it may have happened by accident but didn't. This cycle I am doing pretty much the same thing. For how heavy AF is right from the beginning I'm questioning whether it may be an early miscarriage. It's much, much heavier than usual with more clots and resembles more when I had the miscarriage 4 years ago. I'm thinking an egg may have been fertilized but couldn't implant.
> 
> My doctor is on vacation this week so I won't get any real answers until Monday on what to do. Since I wouldn't be able to get Clomid until she's back, I will definitely do soy this cycle and talk to her about progesterone supplements after ovulation.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Rudolf!

How WEIRD is this?!?! I'm thinking the same exact thing about my AF too!! The amount of blood and clots is just UNREAL. I have not experienced anything like this before. 

With everything adding up the way it has, I do think I may be miscarrying as well. It's so surprising we're literally going through the exact same thing as the exact same time!

And thanks - I do feel tons better. Just the pressure and weight being off my shoulders feels so much better.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

can someone tell me more about soy ios? if af shows this month i have got to do something else!!
are there side effects and what exactly is it supposed to do???


----------



## abagailb14

So I can't say for sure if it was the soy or not but I got my + opk today, two days earlier than last month which isn't a huge change but hey I'll take it! I can also feel that I'm ovulating, boobs are super sore which didn't happen before:) Feeling good about this month!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2473.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bubbles82

abagailb14 said:


> So I can't say for sure if it was the soy or not but I got my + opk today, two days earlier than last month which isn't a huge change but hey I'll take it! I can also feel that I'm ovulating, boobs are super sore which didn't happen before:) Feeling good about this month!

Congrats! Is that day 20? I'm in the early hours of CD19 and really worried I won't O, hope it comes soon for me. Fingers crossed for BFP for you next!


----------



## abagailb14

Yup, day 20. Hang in there I'm sure it will show up soon, last month I was convinced I wasn't going to o and it happened cd 22. Apparently our bodies just like to make us sweat it for awhile:) Thanks for the baby dust, hopefully we'll both get our BFP's soon!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I think one of the hardest things is even though I know it can take a awhile I secretly hoped it wouldn't. I hoped that with 4 years of NTNP it may have happened by accident but didn't. This cycle I am doing pretty much the same thing. For how heavy AF is right from the beginning I'm questioning whether it may be an early miscarriage. It's much, much heavier than usual with more clots and resembles more when I had the miscarriage 4 years ago. I'm thinking an egg may have been fertilized but couldn't implant.
> 
> My doctor is on vacation this week so I won't get any real answers until Monday on what to do. Since I wouldn't be able to get Clomid until she's back, I will definitely do soy this cycle and talk to her about progesterone supplements after ovulation.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Rudolf!
> 
> How WEIRD is this?!?! I'm thinking the same exact thing about my AF too!! The amount of blood and clots is just UNREAL. I have not experienced anything like this before.
> 
> With everything adding up the way it has, I do think I may be miscarrying as well. It's so surprising we're literally going through the exact same thing as the exact same time!
> 
> And thanks - I do feel tons better. Just the pressure and weight being off my shoulders feels so much better.Click to expand...


Crazy! It's so weird! I'm glad to have someone dealing with the same thing, too. :) What CD are you now?


----------



## kerrbear7183

abagailb14 said:


> So I can't say for sure if it was the soy or not but I got my + opk today, two days earlier than last month which isn't a huge change but hey I'll take it! I can also feel that I'm ovulating, boobs are super sore which didn't happen before:) Feeling good about this month!

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

hope2bmum2b said:


> can someone tell me more about soy ios? if af shows this month i have got to do something else!!
> are there side effects and what exactly is it supposed to do???

Soy is very similar to Clomid. It works in the same way, it's just natural and not quite as strong as Clomid. It is taken for 5 days on CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. I took it on CD3-7 and will be taking it the same days this new cycle, too. Soy dosage is double that of Clomid, but the dose should not exceed 200mg daily. I took 160mg CD3-5 and 200mg on CD6 & 7. It helped me ovulate and shortened my overal cycle length. 

The side effects can be similar to that of Clomid: nausea, stomach upset, hot flashes, headaches. I took it at night to sleep through the side effects. Let us know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I think one of the hardest things is even though I know it can take a awhile I secretly hoped it wouldn't. I hoped that with 4 years of NTNP it may have happened by accident but didn't. This cycle I am doing pretty much the same thing. For how heavy AF is right from the beginning I'm questioning whether it may be an early miscarriage. It's much, much heavier than usual with more clots and resembles more when I had the miscarriage 4 years ago. I'm thinking an egg may have been fertilized but couldn't implant.
> 
> My doctor is on vacation this week so I won't get any real answers until Monday on what to do. Since I wouldn't be able to get Clomid until she's back, I will definitely do soy this cycle and talk to her about progesterone supplements after ovulation.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Rudolf!
> 
> How WEIRD is this?!?! I'm thinking the same exact thing about my AF too!! The amount of blood and clots is just UNREAL. I have not experienced anything like this before.
> 
> With everything adding up the way it has, I do think I may be miscarrying as well. It's so surprising we're literally going through the exact same thing as the exact same time!
> 
> And thanks - I do feel tons better. Just the pressure and weight being off my shoulders feels so much better.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy! It's so weird! I'm glad to have someone dealing with the same thing, too. :) What CD are you now?Click to expand...

I am CD3 now. I know I'm going to lose track since I'm not temping anymore...but today is CD3 I think since AF started full blast on Wednesday.


----------



## danielle1984

OPK is almost positive!! It should be positive tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf168 said:


> I am CD3 now. I know I'm going to lose track since I'm not temping anymore...but today is CD3 I think since AF started full blast on Wednesday.

I'm CD3, too. That will make it easier for you to keep track if you just check my chart once in awhile, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> OPK is almost positive!! It should be positive tonight or tomorrow morning

Yay!! Hope you get that positive!


----------



## Rudolf168

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rudolf168 said:
> 
> 
> I am CD3 now. I know I'm going to lose track since I'm not temping anymore...but today is CD3 I think since AF started full blast on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm CD3, too. That will make it easier for you to keep track if you just check my chart once in awhile, lol.Click to expand...

HAHA good thinking!! :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I have good ideas once in awhile. :haha:


----------



## floatingbaby

way to go danielle!


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> OPK is almost positive!! It should be positive tonight or tomorrow morning

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## ClassyEmerald

Hi everyone, I hope you're all well? please may I join? 

This is my first cycle using soy and I'm currently experiencing brown spotting on CD10 (sorry if it's TMI) has anyone else experienced this before ovulation?

I've taken:
CD2 - 120mg
CD3 - 120mg
CD4 - 120mg
CD5 - 120mg
CD6 - 160mg

Wishing you all the best


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't, but it's not uncommon to have some bleeding before, during or after ovulation. Do you normally ovulate around CD10?


----------



## 3gg0

COOKiExx said:


> anyone trying soy isoflavones/thinking about it this cycle? im sure there have been plenty of threads about this but i actually decided to give it a try this cycle. took 115mg cd 3-6 (it's a weird # because of the mg in the brand i got) i only took them four days instead of the suggested 5 because of the side effects i was having. currently on cd10 and so far nothing unusual...
> 
> to everyone trying soy out there, sending lots of :dust: and big hopes for some sticky :bfp: 's !!!!

I will be trying soy next cycle if I do not get a BFP this month. I am having some trouble with ovulation and EWCM. My friend started in June and she got a BFP already. So I am hoping it will work for all of us! GL to everyone!


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> COOKiExx said:
> 
> 
> anyone trying soy isoflavones/thinking about it this cycle? im sure there have been plenty of threads about this but i actually decided to give it a try this cycle. took 115mg cd 3-6 (it's a weird # because of the mg in the brand i got) i only took them four days instead of the suggested 5 because of the side effects i was having. currently on cd10 and so far nothing unusual...
> 
> to everyone trying soy out there, sending lots of :dust: and big hopes for some sticky :bfp: 's !!!!
> 
> I will be trying soy next cycle if I do not get a BFP this month. I am having some trouble with ovulation and EWCM. My friend started in June and she got a BFP already. So I am hoping it will work for all of us! GL to everyone!Click to expand...

This will be my second cycle taking soy. Last cycle I got AF at only 8dpo. But on the plus side my cycle was a lot shorter. My last 3 cycles were 54, 65, and 40 days. So it was definitely a plus.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, enjoying some bding!
I had an interesting dream last night.... I dreamed I got myself, or my ticket checked and the words came up in bold and flashing on a screen (kind of like a lottery ticket) "You Have Conceived!!!"
Fingers crossed its some kind of a profecy!!


----------



## Rudolf168

ClassyEmerald said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you're all well? please may I join?
> 
> This is my first cycle using soy and I'm currently experiencing brown spotting on CD10 (sorry if it's TMI) has anyone else experienced this before ovulation?
> 
> I've taken:
> CD2 - 120mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 120mg
> CD6 - 160mg
> 
> Wishing you all the best

This past cycle I did experience brown spotting at CD11....and then AF arrived CD13. I have never experience spotting before AF and so I attribute it to my soy usage earlier in the cycle.


----------



## danielle1984

Rudolf168 said:


> ClassyEmerald said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I hope you're all well? please may I join?
> 
> This is my first cycle using soy and I'm currently experiencing brown spotting on CD10 (sorry if it's TMI) has anyone else experienced this before ovulation?
> 
> I've taken:
> CD2 - 120mg
> CD3 - 120mg
> CD4 - 120mg
> CD5 - 120mg
> CD6 - 160mg
> 
> Wishing you all the best
> 
> 
> This past cycle I did experience brown spotting at CD11....and then AF arrived CD13. I have never experience spotting before AF and so I attribute it to my soy usage earlier in the cycle.Click to expand...

Are you still going to use Soy?


----------



## ClassyEmerald

kerrbear7183 said:


> I haven't, but it's not uncommon to have some bleeding before, during or after ovulation. Do you normally ovulate around CD10?

Hi Kerrbear, I don't usually ovulate at all so this is new to me. OPK's are negative so I'm assuming its just my body attempting to work. Thanks for replying though.


----------



## ClassyEmerald

Sorry! I didn't realise I could answer you all at the same time! Duh LOL. I will get the hang of this eventually.

@Rudolf168: Thank you for replying, I only had it for 1 day along with cramping around the ovaries and then it was gone so I'm not quite sure what was happening. Will you still use Soy and how much was you taking?

@danielle1984: Yes, I will carry on using Soy, i'll try again for 2 more cycles and evaluate the situation once the time comes. How many cycles have you done with soy?


----------



## danielle1984

ClassyEmerald said:


> Sorry! I didn't realise I could answer you all at the same time! Duh LOL. I will get the hang of this eventually.
> 
> @Rudolf168: Thank you for replying, I only had it for 1 day along with cramping around the ovaries and then it was gone so I'm not quite sure what was happening. Will you still use Soy and how much was you taking?
> 
> @danielle1984: Yes, I will carry on using Soy, i'll try again for 2 more cycles and evaluate the situation once the time comes. How many cycles have you done with soy?

This is my third cycle on Soy and last one doing it.


----------



## floatingbaby

hey all - I'm 7dpo today and though I really really really want this to be it for me - I'm not feeling it :( All I really have is super tender/sensitive nips - but I've had that since O day...
Anyone else in the dpo stage feeling something??


----------



## floatingbaby

danielle, if 3rd cycle of soy doesn't work will you try clomid or something next??


----------



## danielle1984

no, my OB/GYN doesn't want to get me on anything until December. For her, cuz I was pregnant in January and I need to wait. She believes I can get pregnant without any problem. I honestly don't know what to do, I'll probably just keep on doing acupuncture only.


----------



## Rudolf168

Hey guys - I only took soy for 1 cycle and I think that is it for me. It extended my cycle by a full week longer and I can't afford for that to happen. I already have to wait 21/22 days as it is to O and with soy it was 28 days. 

This cycle I'm pretty much giving up everything I've been doing for TTC except for BDing. No more soy, no more temping, no OPKs, no moonstone, no FertiliTea. 

It will just be Preseed when the time calls for it and good old fashioned BDing! :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Good luck Rudolf! I hope it happens quickly this next cycle for you!


----------



## danielle1984

Rudolf168 said:


> Hey guys - I only took soy for 1 cycle and I think that is it for me. It extended my cycle by a full week longer and I can't afford for that to happen. I already have to wait 21/22 days as it is to O and with soy it was 28 days.
> 
> This cycle I'm pretty much giving up everything I've been doing for TTC except for BDing. No more soy, no more temping, no OPKs, no moonstone, no FertiliTea.
> 
> It will just be Preseed when the time calls for it and good old fashioned BDing! :)

I haven't tried Preseed yet, maybe I will next cycle.


----------



## floatingbaby

Eff sakes.... :sad1:
I'm spotting now - pink, and feel AF cramps. 8dpo... who else had an 8day LP?
I take a Bvit everyday. I'm not feeling good about this.


----------



## Rudolf168

floatingbaby said:


> Eff sakes.... :sad1:
> I'm spotting now - pink, and feel AF cramps. 8dpo... who else had an 8day LP?
> I take a Bvit everyday. I'm not feeling good about this.

Do you usually have short LPs? If not...it *might* be IB but I hesitate to say that cause I was SO sure mine was IB last time.


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Eff sakes.... :sad1:
> I'm spotting now - pink, and feel AF cramps. 8dpo... who else had an 8day LP?
> I take a Bvit everyday. I'm not feeling good about this.

I just had an 8 day LP last cycle. I'm not sure if I have shorter LPs or not though because this was only my 1st cycle really charting and keeping up with it. I plan on checking what my doctor recommends. I left a message last week saying I was ready for Clomid and she was on vacation so I'm taking soy again this cycle and waiting to hear from the doctor about the short LP.


----------



## floatingbaby

Kerr - I was thinking of you when I started spotting, that's why I got so scared :sad1:

When I do O it's been a healthy LP, 13-14....it used to be 10/11, but then I started B vits and it's been better. Mind you, I regularly have anaovulatory cycles - so who really knows :shrug:

I wore a panty liner all day and just finally took it off bone dry :wacko: I have really dried myself out too with the chronic spot checking!:dohh: Maybe it'll be OK after all. 

I searched through FF's charts with spotting at 8dpo and they were probably close to half pregnancy and half AF. Sure hope I'm in that first half :winkwink:


----------



## Rudolf168

Good luck!! It really sounds like it could be IB then....I hope it is :)


----------



## 3gg0

Good luck floatingBaby! I hope it is first half too!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck!


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck floatingbaby.. Sounds like it might be implentation bleeding! Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## danielle1984

Sounds like implantation to me. If you would have started spotting later maybe it would be AF, but at 8dpo? The only thing you can do it take a test and you will know. GoodLuck!


----------



## floatingbaby

danielle1984 said:


> Sounds like implantation to me. If you would have started spotting later maybe it would be AF, but at 8dpo? The only thing you can do it take a test and you will know. GoodLuck!

Oh man.....I am giddy with excitement/nervousness - I hope this is it :crib: 

Spotting went away yesterday and I'm pretty dried up today. I'm having what feels almost like ovary/ovulation pain though, which is weird....


----------



## xxshellsxx

floatingbaby said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like implantation to me. If you would have started spotting later maybe it would be AF, but at 8dpo? The only thing you can do it take a test and you will know. GoodLuck!
> 
> Oh man.....I am giddy with excitement/nervousness - I hope this is it :crib:
> 
> Spotting went away yesterday and I'm pretty dried up today. I'm having what feels almost like ovary/ovulation pain though, which is weird....Click to expand...

When are you going to test :)


----------



## Mrs B.

FX for you floatingbaby!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Thanks guys - I'm thinking I _might_ test tomorrow at 10dpo....but I'll have to see what my symptoms are through the rest of the day...:-=


----------



## 3gg0

floatingbaby said:


> Thanks guys - I'm thinking I _might_ test tomorrow at 10dpo....but I'll have to see what my symptoms are through the rest of the day...:-=

Fx for a BFP if you test! Keep us posted!


----------



## MrsGriff

I've been following this thread for awhile and wanted to share my semi-success with Soy! I didn't get a BFP but it greatly helped my cycles. 

Background: I was on bcp for 4 years before quitting in May of last year. I was originally put on because I had a "period" (light to moderate bleeding) for 73 days! Bcp regulated my cycle well. I got married when I was 20 then stopped taking bc a year later because I knew we were going to TTC sometime in the next 6 months or so. After stopping bc I had a period in June then didn't have one until Sept. I had actually gone to the ER because they though I might have been having MC due to my flow being incredibly heavy (it is normally very heavy but this was way more than normal) and unbearable cramps. They wouldn't say if it was a MC, I was told they "weren't sure." Since that time my cycles have looked like this:

1-41 days
2- 61 days (NTNP)
3- 49 days (TTC cycle 1)
4- 63 days (TTC cycle 2)
5- 56 days (TTC cycle 3)

I had finally decided that I was going to go to the dr even though it had only been 6 months since we began TTC. We are both young and healthy but obviously something wasn't quite right. About this time I came across info about Soy Iso. I figured it was worth a shot. So on TTC cycle 4 (began June 19) I took soy as follows (my pills are 40mg each): 
CD 3 120mg, CD 4 120 mg, CD 5 120 mg, CD 6 160 mg, CD 7 200 mg.

I got my 1st +opk on CD19 (I could have had one on CD 18 but I forgot to test). This is the 1st time I have had a +opk! AF just arrived on July 18 which means....Soy took my cycle to 29 days! I couldn't believe it! It was hard still getting a BFN but I'm happy that I at least have some progress. Just thought I should share.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Soy shortened my cycles, too. I had 54 and 65 day cycles before soy. My first cycle using soy was 40 days. We'll see how this cycle goes!


----------



## floatingbaby

That's very exciting MrsG! Congratulations!

I have long, mostly anovulatory cycles, and though Soy hasn't shorted my cycle it did help me O!


----------



## abagailb14

This was my first cycle taking soy isoflavones, I took them cd 1-5 160 mg cd 1-3 and 200 mg cd 3-5. My question is to other ladies that have taken them is did you notice really strong post-ovulation symptoms from them? 1-2 dpo I was having really bad hot flashes and really sore, heavy breasts. The hot flashes are gone, but I am now 7dpo and the breast soreness has gotten progressively worse, so bad that the last two days I've actually had to put ice packs on them to make them feel better! I want to hope that these are early pregnancy symptoms, but I know the soy is supposed to make your ovulation stronger so would it cause this?


----------



## floatingbaby

Wow abagail - that's intense!
I definitely had more symptoms (or side effects) this cycle than I have in a long time - and this is my first one on soy, so, coincidental? I don't know! My nipples have been wildly sensitive from O - present - so much so that I'd have to protect them from the shower water! but they are feeling less tender. My breasts feel like they're just starting to get sore - esp left one on the top(?)!

Anyways, I can't really help you as this is my first time on soy too - but your doses were on the high side, so it's hard to say. hopefully just preggers symptoms though!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, This is my first month on soy cd3-5 200mg all 5 days. I have tried just about everything and IVF is our next step. My RE thinks it might be an egg quality issue as we have a nine yr old son that was conceived in 6 months back when i was 26. We were told when we had him that my uterus was tilted and it may take us a bit to get pregnant again so when we first started trying we didn't worry about how long it was taking because we expected a long wait but then as time went on...... and on..... and on........ we knew it wasn't just that and my RE says that my uterus is fine and the position though tilted is the most common tilt position. anyway I am on soy now and so far the only side effects are headache in the morning and sluggishness for a bit when I get up.
I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC journeys :dust: to us all!!


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks floatingbaby fx my eggo is preggo and it's not from the soy:) If this is what soy does to my boobs I don't think I could handle another cycle of it! Hopefully your boobie soreness is a good sign too!


----------



## MrsGriff

I had REALLY sore boobs from o to AF this cycle as well. They normally get a bit tender but even putting on my bra hurt! I didn't seem to have any other symptoms. Maybe a bit of cramping around o time? One things I did notice I didn't have any EWCM so I'm going to try Robitussin and pre seed with the soy this cycle.


----------



## abagailb14

MrsGriff- I also had absolutely no cm this cycle, but I seem to have completely dried up since my mc in April so I don't know that I can blame the soy for that. I tried evening primrose oil and grapefruit juice this cycle with zero results so I resorted to preseed as well:) Maybe the soy does have something to do with the sore boobs though if you've experienced it too? Did you continue to use soy?


----------



## MrsGriff

I'm on CD 2 right now and I will start Soy again tomorrow. For me, the sore boobs were worth it. It took my really irregular cycle of around 63 days with no +opk down to a normal 29 day cycle with a +opk! I hope it works that well this cycle. I wish I could BBT but I can't because I work nights and my schedule is so erratic.


----------



## abagailb14

Wow, what a huge improvement! I'd say some sore boobies are worth those results for sure:) What cd did you get your +opk?


----------



## MrsGriff

Definitely worth it! I had my +opk on CD 18. I may have had one the day before but I forgot to test because we were at the lake. I wasn't even sure it was + because I had never had one before! From what I read, that was right on track with the soy. I took it CD 3-7 and you are supposed to o around 10ish days later. Anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on that! I chose CD 3-7 because my cycles were so long I didn't want to push my luck doing in CD 2-6. I know some people have started on a little later in their cycle as well. Thinking about it, I hardly had any CM at any point this cycle, too. I've heard drinking green tea a couple times a day can help with CM production so I'll give that a shot. I really love tea and green tea has lots of things in it that are good for you anyway.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I didn't have any trouble with CM with soy my last cycle. We'll see how this cycle goes.


----------



## MrsGriff

kerrbear7183 said:


> I didn't have any trouble with CM with soy my last cycle. We'll see how this cycle goes.

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks! Good luck to you, too. :)


----------



## abagailb14

I have a 34 day cycle and I o'd cd20 this cycle, 2 days earlier than usual. The only problem I had was that I had a -opk noon cd19 a +opk 6pm cd19 and bbt temp spike by the next morning cd20 which eventually confirmed ovulation occurred cd20, so apparently I o'd overnight..talk about short notice! I hadn't heard about green tea helping cm, I've been drinking red raspberry leaf tea which is supposed to help strengthen and tone the uterus. I may try green tea next cycle if I don't get my bfp this one:)


----------



## Mrs B.

I haven't had many symptoms at all with Soy - maybe I need to up my dose next time (100mg). I also O'd overnight though judging by the horrible cramping that started at about 11pm...luckily I went to sleep and managed to sleep through it! But other than that I haven't noticed anything unusual.

How's everyone doing? Floatingbaby - did you test in the end??


----------



## kerrbear7183

I didn't have any side effects this time with taking it. Last cycle I had some headaches and hot flashes. Now justing waiting to ovulate.


----------



## danielle1984

I think that the first time you take it, you'll get side effects while taking it. This is my third cycle on Soy and the last two times I took it, I had no side effects. 
But this is my last cycle on Soy, doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey guys :flower:

well, I don't know what to think - this cycle could end either way and I'm not getting any feeling one way or the other.

I'm 12dpo, 
:bfn:'s all around
Temp is steady
Cramps are getting stronger
The ladies are slightly swollen and tender
Low grade nausea this evening
creamyish CM... :shrug: not sure what the scoop is - could be pg symptoms (I HOPE!!!) or could be effects from Soy's strong O..


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> I think that the first time you take it, you'll get side effects while taking it. This is my third cycle on Soy and the last two times I took it, I had no side effects.
> But this is my last cycle on Soy, doesn't seem to be working for me.


What are you going to do next cycle if you don't get your BFP by then?


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Hey guys :flower:
> 
> well, I don't know what to think - this cycle could end either way and I'm not getting any feeling one way or the other.
> 
> I'm 12dpo,
> :bfn:'s all around
> Temp is steady
> Cramps are getting stronger
> The ladies are slightly swollen and tender
> Low grade nausea this evening
> creamyish CM... :shrug: not sure what the scoop is - could be pg symptoms (I HOPE!!!) or could be effects from Soy's strong O..


It still could be too early for a BFP. Those sound like good symptoms though. I'm keeping my FXd and sending lots of :dust: your way!! :)


----------



## bubbles82

floatingbaby said:


> Hey guys :flower:
> 
> well, I don't know what to think - this cycle could end either way and I'm not getting any feeling one way or the other.
> 
> I'm 12dpo,
> :bfn:'s all around
> Temp is steady
> Cramps are getting stronger
> The ladies are slightly swollen and tender
> Low grade nausea this evening
> creamyish CM... :shrug: not sure what the scoop is - could be pg symptoms (I HOPE!!!) or could be effects from Soy's strong O..

Sounds good to me! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## kezza2012

Well im jumping on board the soy wagon lol gonna be starting tomorrow, i will be CD3, will be going for 120mg as the capsuals come in 40mg.. Hope i have some luck with it :D x


----------



## SarahLou372

Can anyone help me please? 

I have PCOS. And ive been put on Metformin and its the 4th day of taking them today. I took Soy Isoflavones a few months ago but I took it for 5 days at 40mg... Which is what the box said which I think wasn't enough dose. 

I was wondering if anyone was taking Metformin and Isoflavones together?? And if this is safe.. my total dose in a few weeks of Metformin would be 1500mg a day. I am hoping Metformin will work on its own because my ovaries look healthy according to my gynecologist, I just have the hormonal side Of PCOS And he thinks because im eating so much and gaining so much weigh and unable to lose weight that it may be an Insulin Resistance and therefore if I can balance that I can hopefully get my LH hormone level to ovulate. And apparently my ovaries are maturing eggs just not releasing them, due to LH always to high.. :shrug: 

Help if you can please? :flower:


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I think that the first time you take it, you'll get side effects while taking it. This is my third cycle on Soy and the last two times I took it, I had no side effects.
> But this is my last cycle on Soy, doesn't seem to be working for me.
> 
> 
> What are you going to do next cycle if you don't get your BFP by then?Click to expand...

Nothing lol. Not even acupuncture. I'm basically giving up if this isn't my cycle. Hubby has agreed to see the OB/GYN in August to be tested on his side.


----------



## danielle1984

SarahLou372 said:


> Can anyone help me please?
> 
> I have PCOS. And ive been put on Metformin and its the 4th day of taking them today. I took Soy Isoflavones a few months ago but I took it for 5 days at 40mg... Which is what the box said which I think wasn't enough dose.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was taking Metformin and Isoflavones together?? And if this is safe.. my total dose in a few weeks of Metformin would be 1500mg a day. I am hoping Metformin will work on its own because my ovaries look healthy according to my gynecologist, I just have the hormonal side Of PCOS And he thinks because im eating so much and gaining so much weigh and unable to lose weight that it may be an Insulin Resistance and therefore if I can balance that I can hopefully get my LH hormone level to ovulate. And apparently my ovaries are maturing eggs just not releasing them, due to LH always to high.. :shrug:
> 
> Help if you can please? :flower:

I never tried Metformin so I wouldn't know.


----------



## danielle1984

Anyone has something to recommend for constipation?:blush:

I've been constipated since 2 DPO and nothing seems to be working. I usually just take 2 activia yogurt everyday and it fixs the problem, but nope not working. I even tried Senokot's too (which I take when it's a big problem) but nope I still can't go. :cry:


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Anyone has something to recommend for constipation?:blush:
> 
> I've been constipated since 2 DPO and nothing seems to be working. I usually just take 2 activia yogurt everyday and it fixs the problem, but nope not working. I even tried Senokot's too (which I take when it's a big problem) but nope I still can't go. :cry:

Oh no :-( did you try prune juice?


----------



## floatingbaby

Sorry, no I don't danielle - I usually have the opposite problem!!! :shy:


----------



## floatingbaby

nikkie122 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone has something to recommend for constipation?:blush:
> 
> I've been constipated since 2 DPO and nothing seems to be working. I usually just take 2 activia yogurt everyday and it fixs the problem, but nope not working. I even tried Senokot's too (which I take when it's a big problem) but nope I still can't go. :cry:
> 
> Oh no :-( did you try prune juice?Click to expand...

Straight up prunes is what we gave to our clients in the group homes. Tasted so good all heated up!...obs I shouldn't eat them tho :dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone has something to recommend for constipation?:blush:
> 
> I've been constipated since 2 DPO and nothing seems to be working. I usually just take 2 activia yogurt everyday and it fixs the problem, but nope not working. I even tried Senokot's too (which I take when it's a big problem) but nope I still can't go. :cry:
> 
> Oh no :-( did you try prune juice?Click to expand...

No I haven't, I will go get some :thumbup:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Make sure you're drinking lots of water, too.


----------



## Mexx

Does taking soy make you ov a lot earlier?


----------



## floatingbaby

Mexx said:


> Does taking soy make you ov a lot earlier?

Didn't for me. I O'd CD26 - but I wasn't really Oing before so it has still been very helpful for me.


----------



## MrsGriff

It made be o sooner. In fact is just made me o period. I wasn't getting any +opk and last cycle was my first on soy and I finally got a +opk. It shortened my cycle by a lot too. It's one of those things that seem to work differently for every person.


----------



## floatingbaby

:af: is here.

I'm thinking of Soy CD2-6...any thoughts? Will it make a healthier/stronger egg if I do it earlier?


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey, I was just doing some research and read not to take vitex and soy together...apparently they cancel each other out...?! has anyone heard of this before?
I drink FertiliTea - which has vitex as an ingredient. Just ordered more today, in fact! Shoot!


----------



## MrsGriff

floatingbaby- Taking soy earlier in your cycle means more eggs (possibly) later in your cycle means a more mature egg. I went for the middle. You should NOT take vitex and soy together.


----------



## floatingbaby

what happens taking vitex and soy together?
And is it like, don't take them in the same cycle or don't take them on the same day?


----------



## Mrs B.

How's everyone doing? Looks like I am out this cycle and I am trying to figure out what to do next cycle. Should I:
1- Take Soy again (this was my first cycle - it delayed O from its usual CD22-25 until CD27)...but maybe CD3-7 instead of CD5-9 in the hope that it won't delay my ovulation?
2 - Try Agnus Castus
3 - Do nothing 
Thoughts would be appreciated as I can't make up my mind! lol.


----------



## MrsGriff

floatingbaby-I think the info about taking soy and vitex is on this thread somewhere. I'm looking for it.

Mrs. B-Do you o normally on your own? Is your cycle regular?


----------



## Mrs B.

MrsGriff - I normally get a positive OPK and I sometimes feel O cramping so I think most months I am ovulating...but I do not ovulate until CD22-25 which is quite late. I took Soy in the hope that it would bring O forward and make it stronger. I think it may have made it stronger (I recall some horrible cramping around O time as I was falling asleep this cycle) but it did delay O. I'm not sure if Soy may help on the second cycle, particularly if I take it earlier, or if I should just accept it just doesn't work that well for me.

I've read good things about Agnus Castus but also read people having similar problems of delayed O and it making their cycles worse which is not what I'm after so I am a little nervous to try that !

Just not really sure what to do - it's not happening on it's own (been trying over 14 months now) so I feel like I need to do something to help, but I don't want to do anything to make things worse! Doc won't refer me until mid Nov (joy of NHS) to a fertility specialist or do any more tests (currently waiting for DH SA results).


----------



## floatingbaby

Mrs B. said:


> MrsGriff - I normally get a positive OPK and I sometimes feel O cramping so I think most months I am ovulating...but I do not ovulate until CD22-25 which is quite late. I took Soy in the hope that it would bring O forward and make it stronger. I think it may have made it stronger (I recall some horrible cramping around O time as I was falling asleep this cycle) but it did delay O. I'm not sure if Soy may help on the second cycle, particularly if I take it earlier, or if I should just accept it just doesn't work that well for me.
> 
> I've read good things about Agnus Castus but also read people having similar problems of delayed O and it making their cycles worse which is not what I'm after so I am a little nervous to try that !
> 
> Just not really sure what to do - it's not happening on it's own (been trying ov
> er 14 months now) so I feel like I need to do something to help, but I don't want to do anything to make things worse! Doc won't refer me until mid Nov (joy of NHS) to a fertility specialist or do any more tests (currently waiting for DH SA results).

I know what you mean about just wanting to do something! Soy also gave me a late O date - but I was glad overall because I hadn't been Oing, so I'm going to take it again this cycle - I think I'll start on CD02 though (today). Not sure if that's helpful for you...it's a difficult decision to make - especially with longer cycles because it takes so long for you to get AF again if you don't catch :dohh: Good luck in your decision making!



MrsGriff said:


> floatingbaby-I think the info about taking soy and vitex is on this thread somewhere. I'm looking for it.
> 
> Mrs. B-Do you o normally on your own? Is your cycle regular?

Really?! I've been on this thread since the beginning and I don't recall seeing it! Anyway thanks. I've been looking and all I'm finding is that they cancel each other out - but what I'm actually looking for is something more scientific or reaction based info. Something more than just "do not do it!" however, I may be out of luck trying to find hard and fast evidence on natural supplements! :dohh:
I'll probably just stick with soy if I don't find anything.

ps. :af: is being REAL nasty :( not sure if that's an effect of soy as she's not normally so mean :wacko:


----------



## WannaSticky1

So, I began my first cycle on soy last night, CD3. I only took 40mg though, forgetting that it was only 40mg and not more. I will take 120mg a day for the rest of 3-7. 

I'm only doing one month on Soy and then moving to Clomid. My dr tried to get me to try Clomid last cycle but in really wanting that to be a last resort. 

I'm also taking geritol with it. Is this okay? I figure since its just a vitamin, why not? Also taking EPO and Folic Acid.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks floatingbaby - I think I am choosing between Soy CD3-7 and a natural cycle. Tempted to do Soy again - it only delayed my O by 2 days which isn't that bad so hopefully it wouldn't be any worse. I'd prefer to do a natural cycle but my brain just keep saying 'you've tried natural for 13 months, why would this one be any different?!' lol.

And I've also heard Agnus Castus and Soy are big no nos to take together but not sure exactly why!

WannaSticky - geritol looks fine - I take a pregnancy multivitamin with Soy and it's just fine. Same for folic acid and a quick internet search suggests EPO is fine too :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> MrsGriff - I normally get a positive OPK and I sometimes feel O cramping so I think most months I am ovulating...but I do not ovulate until CD22-25 which is quite late. I took Soy in the hope that it would bring O forward and make it stronger. I think it may have made it stronger (I recall some horrible cramping around O time as I was falling asleep this cycle) but it did delay O. I'm not sure if Soy may help on the second cycle, particularly if I take it earlier, or if I should just accept it just doesn't work that well for me.
> 
> I've read good things about Agnus Castus but also read people having similar problems of delayed O and it making their cycles worse which is not what I'm after so I am a little nervous to try that !
> 
> Just not really sure what to do - it's not happening on it's own (been trying over 14 months now) so I feel like I need to do something to help, but I don't want to do anything to make things worse! Doc won't refer me until mid Nov (joy of NHS) to a fertility specialist or do any more tests (currently waiting for DH SA results).


While ovulating 2 days later can seem really bad when TTC, if it made ovulation stronger I would try it again. I took it CD3-7 last cycle and I definitely ovulated which I can't say for all cycles. Since it was the first cycle that I was really paying attention to all my signs we decided to count that as cycle #1 when it comes to TTC. However, since my LP was so short I'm only trying soy one more time this cycle and if no BFP going to Clomid for next cycle. 

I understand the wanting to try a natural cycle, but if you can't see a specialist until November, why not give soy another cycle or 2 and then try for the all natural approach?


----------



## floatingbaby

Yeah, I think I'm the same as you Kerr...I'll give Soy one more chance and if nothing then I'll try Clomid


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Kerrbear much appreciated. I think I will go with Soy again (but CD3-7 this time!) at least for one more cycle. The main worry this last cycle was whether it would stop ovulation and it didn't so at least I won't have that worry this time around (hopefully!!).Do you take anything alongside Soy to increase your LP?


----------



## Mas1118

I finished taking my soy last night - 200mg cd 3-7. I am wondering when I will ovulate. I have an ultrasound wed morning so I am hoping to see at least 2 good eggs. I usually O anywhere from cd 14 to 19 so hopefully if will be around the same timing.

As for the question about regularity - I have a real problem with constipation so I have been taking magnesium powder in juice before bed and I have been regular since I started taking it last week. It is a very necessary supplement too so good for you. The one I take is called Natural CALM - magnesium citrate powder. It works wonders.


----------



## WannaSticky1

Well- just took my 120mg for today. I didn't notice any s/e today but I also only took 40mg. 

Is constipation a common side effect? I have bad problem with constipation on a weekly basis anyways.

How soon after you finish your last dose do you start temping? I know this is personal preference but just asking you?


----------



## floatingbaby

I temp everyday all the time, even if I'm traveling or didn't sleep - I just make a note of it. That way you get used to doing it, it becomes habit, and you can follow your changes throughout the entire cycle and notice if your having any temp type reactions to it. I'm a total advocate for temping!


----------



## WannaSticky1

That was supposed to be testing (As in OPK), not temping! LOL.

But thank you for the answer!! I have a bbt I just have never used it. Because, I'm not on a morning schedule right now, so I haven't been able to do it because I don't know how accurate mine would be.


----------



## floatingbaby

Oh! ha - well there you go!

I'm told you're supposed to O roughly 10 days after you finish soy - so you would want to start testing ~7 days after your last pills. Big HOWEVER, that depends on your regular O (if you do O) and whether or not you will actually O ten days later. I O'd 20 days after my last pill - so I'm not a good example!

AFM: CD02 150mg Soy PM FX :happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Yeah, I think I'm the same as you Kerr...I'll give Soy one more chance and if nothing then I'll try Clomid


Then we can be Clomid buddies!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> Thanks Kerrbear much appreciated. I think I will go with Soy again (but CD3-7 this time!) at least for one more cycle. The main worry this last cycle was whether it would stop ovulation and it didn't so at least I won't have that worry this time around (hopefully!!).Do you take anything alongside Soy to increase your LP?

I'm getting some B Complex vitamins tomorrow in the hopes that it might help. I don't know what else to try to lengthen my LP. Any suggestions?


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Oh! ha - well there you go!
> 
> I'm told you're supposed to O roughly 10 days after you finish soy - so you would want to start testing ~7 days after your last pills. Big HOWEVER, that depends on your regular O (if you do O) and whether or not you will actually O ten days later. I O'd 20 days after my last pill - so I'm not a good example!
> 
> AFM: CD02 150mg Soy PM FX :happydance:



Last cycle I ovulated 25 days after my last soy dose. Hoping it will be sooner this time!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Started Soy Iso. yesterday cd3-7 I'm doing 125, 125,150,150, 200 (Mine came in 25mg). We have been trying since March so 4 cycles this will be our first one with Soy Iso. Good luck to everyone. If anyone is on the same day please keep me updated on your progress.:flower:


----------



## kerrbear7183

LeahJ7712 said:


> Started Soy Iso. yesterday cd3-7 I'm doing 125, 125,150,150, 200 (Mine came in 25mg). We have been trying since March so 4 cycles this will be our first one with Soy Iso. Good luck to everyone. If anyone is on the same day please keep me updated on your progress.:flower:

Good luck and welcome to the soy club! :)


----------



## 3gg0

LeahJ7712 said:


> Started Soy Iso. yesterday cd3-7 I'm doing 125, 125,150,150, 200 (Mine came in 25mg). We have been trying since March so 4 cycles this will be our first one with Soy Iso. Good luck to everyone. If anyone is on the same day please keep me updated on your progress.:flower:

GL... We have been trying since March too. I will be starting soy on my next cycle if no BFP this time!


----------



## floatingbaby

kerrbear7183 said:


> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm the same as you Kerr...I'll give Soy one more chance and if nothing then I'll try Clomid
> 
> 
> Then we can be Clomid buddies!Click to expand...

Bump buddies would be WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better :winkwink:


----------



## kezza2012

well im 2 days into taking soy.. boy is it giving me headaches!


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm the same as you Kerr...I'll give Soy one more chance and if nothing then I'll try Clomid
> 
> 
> Then we can be Clomid buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Bump buddies would be WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better :winkwink:Click to expand...

You are so right! Well, let's hope we both get BFPs this cycle. If not, then we can start as Clomid to bump buddies! :winkwink:


----------



## kerrbear7183

kezza2012 said:


> well im 2 days into taking soy.. boy is it giving me headaches!


Is this your first cycle taking it? I had killer headaches and hot flashes last cycle. This time I didn't have any side effects.


----------



## kezza2012

kerrbear7183 said:


> kezza2012 said:
> 
> 
> well im 2 days into taking soy.. boy is it giving me headaches!
> 
> 
> Is this your first cycle taking it? I had killer headaches and hot flashes last cycle. This time I didn't have any side effects.Click to expand...


yeh this is my first cycle taking it and will put up with anything it throws at me lol hope it dont give me hot flushes, the weather is making me hot enough as it is lol


----------



## Mas1118

I got worse hot flashes on clomid. The soy isn't too bad with me other than headaches while taking it now that I am done I just have some niggly twinges in my ovary areas.


----------



## kerrbear7183

kezza2012 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kezza2012 said:
> 
> 
> well im 2 days into taking soy.. boy is it giving me headaches!
> 
> 
> Is this your first cycle taking it? I had killer headaches and hot flashes last cycle. This time I didn't have any side effects.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeh this is my first cycle taking it and will put up with anything it throws at me lol hope it dont give me hot flushes, the weather is making me hot enough as it is lolClick to expand...

The hot flashes annoyed me more than the headaches. I had some slight nause last cycle, but it's hard to tell if that was from the soy or my IBS issues, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> I got worse hot flashes on clomid. The soy isn't too bad with me other than headaches while taking it now that I am done I just have some niggly twinges in my ovary areas.

I'm hoping that I don't have too bad of side effects when I start Clomid next cycle. Did you take the Clomid at night?


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. Mind if I join your group? I ordered my soy isoflavones tablets yesterday. Waiting for AF (due tomorrow, got a bfn at 13dpo so sure I'm not preggars this cycle) and have decided to give the soy a whirl next cycle. Want AF to hurry up now so I can get on with it! I am going to read back through the thread in a bit as I need advice about how much to take / when etc. GL everyone x


----------



## floatingbaby

kerrbear7183 said:


> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm the same as you Kerr...I'll give Soy one more chance and if nothing then I'll try Clomid
> 
> 
> Then we can be Clomid buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Bump buddies would be WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right! Well, let's hope we both get BFPs this cycle. If not, then we can start as Clomid to bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm in :thumbup: Nice temp spike by the way - what's going on there?!


----------



## LeahJ7712

I don't know about hot flashes but my head feels like i stuck it in an oven. Thank goodness it only lasts 20-30 mins. Today is cd5 3rd dose of soy @ 11pm. Been BD alot since we just got married 2 weeks ago.


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm the same as you Kerr...I'll give Soy one more chance and if nothing then I'll try Clomid
> 
> 
> Then we can be Clomid buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> Bump buddies would be WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right! Well, let's hope we both get BFPs this cycle. If not, then we can start as Clomid to bump buddies! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in :thumbup: Nice temp spike by the way - what's going on there?!Click to expand...


It was super hot in my house that day. I didn't chart my temp from yesterday, but it went back down. I wish I was ovulating already, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Nicki123 said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join your group? I ordered my soy isoflavones tablets yesterday. Waiting for AF (due tomorrow, got a bfn at 13dpo so sure I'm not preggars this cycle) and have decided to give the soy a whirl next cycle. Want AF to hurry up now so I can get on with it! I am going to read back through the thread in a bit as I need advice about how much to take / when etc. GL everyone x


I took soy on CD3-7 last cycle and this one. I took 160mg CD3-5 and 200mg CD6 & 7. You should not exceed 200mg per dose. Some ladies start much lower than what I took. What you're looking for out of it would depend on what CDs to take it.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi ladies! May I join you? I just started taking soy last night. So far the side effects have been a little annoying. I ended up with an upset tummy and many trips to the restroom last night. :blush: But tonight has been much better. I'm taking 210mg. I wanted to do 200, but I could only find 30mg capsules. My midwife said 210 should be fine. I haven't O'd in 5 months because I took FertilAid and had a bad reaction, so I am really hoping soy will help. I just finished a round of Provera and (as of a couple hours ago) I am on CD5! So excited to be on a new cycle!! :happydance: I have an appointment with the OB/Gyn on the 31st, so I may be switched to Clomid next cycle, but for now I am going with soy.


----------



## 3gg0

Nicki123 said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join your group? I ordered my soy isoflavones tablets yesterday. Waiting for AF (due tomorrow, got a bfn at 13dpo so sure I'm not preggars this cycle) and have decided to give the soy a whirl next cycle. Want AF to hurry up now so I can get on with it! I am going to read back through the thread in a bit as I need advice about how much to take / when etc. GL everyone x

I will be starting soy on my next cycle if I am not preggars either. I plan on taking up to 200mg. The ones I have are 40mg. Here is what my friend did, so I thought I would try it too. Starting on CD3.
CD3- 80mg
CD4- 120mg
CD5- 160mg
CD6- 200mg
CD7- 200mg

Some ladies start on CD5-9.

GL and baby dust to you!


----------



## danielle1984

3gg0 said:


> Nicki123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Mind if I join your group? I ordered my soy isoflavones tablets yesterday. Waiting for AF (due tomorrow, got a bfn at 13dpo so sure I'm not preggars this cycle) and have decided to give the soy a whirl next cycle. Want AF to hurry up now so I can get on with it! I am going to read back through the thread in a bit as I need advice about how much to take / when etc. GL everyone x
> 
> I will be starting soy on my next cycle if I am not preggars either. I plan on taking up to 200mg. The ones I have are 40mg. Here is what my friend did, so I thought I would try it too. Starting on CD3.
> CD3- 80mg
> CD4- 120mg
> CD5- 160mg
> CD6- 200mg
> CD7- 200mg
> 
> Some ladies start on CD5-9.
> 
> GL and baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

Well, my hubby finally agreed to get his swimmers check if I don't get a bfp. My OB/GYN is changing office in one week, so I can't book an appointment just yet :dohh:
Plus, we are flying home to visit our parents from Aug 1st - 9th. So it will have to wait after that. I just hope we get to see her before I ovulate. :shrug:


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> Well, my hubby finally agreed to get his swimmers check if I don't get a bfp. My OB/GYN is changing office in one week, so I can't book an appointment just yet :dohh:
> Plus, we are flying home to visit our parents from Aug 1st - 9th. So it will have to wait after that. I just hope we get to see her before I ovulate. :shrug:

That's good! GL to both of you. My husband worries there is something wrong with his swimmers. I keep trying to tell him it's not him. Really though, neither of us know if something is or isn't wrong. I just had him start zinc yesterday. Maybe that will help a little.


----------



## danielle1984

3gg0 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Well, my hubby finally agreed to get his swimmers check if I don't get a bfp. My OB/GYN is changing office in one week, so I can't book an appointment just yet :dohh:
> Plus, we are flying home to visit our parents from Aug 1st - 9th. So it will have to wait after that. I just hope we get to see her before I ovulate. :shrug:
> 
> That's good! GL to both of you. My husband worries there is something wrong with his swimmers. I keep trying to tell him it's not him. Really though, neither of us know if something is or isn't wrong. I just had him start zinc yesterday. Maybe that will help a little.Click to expand...

Thanks! 
You never know until you test for it. I had a few tests done for me and everything is fine. Plus, I'm regular too. I did get pregnant but it was an ectopic pregnancy. So we wonder if his swimmers are either too weak or too few of them. There's only one way to find out.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Danielle! Glad to hear he agreed. I know that could be a sore subject for men.


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Good luck Danielle! Glad to hear he agreed. I know that could be a sore subject for men.

Totally! It hit his pride lol.
Now, did anyone's partner had it done? He's a little bit worried about how it is done lol silly him. And I had a HSG done, seriously!


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Well, my hubby finally agreed to get his swimmers check if I don't get a bfp. My OB/GYN is changing office in one week, so I can't book an appointment just yet :dohh:
> Plus, we are flying home to visit our parents from Aug 1st - 9th. So it will have to wait after that. I just hope we get to see her before I ovulate. :shrug:
> 
> That's good! GL to both of you. My husband worries there is something wrong with his swimmers. I keep trying to tell him it's not him. Really though, neither of us know if something is or isn't wrong. I just had him start zinc yesterday. Maybe that will help a little.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> You never know until you test for it. I had a few tests done for me and everything is fine. Plus, I'm regular too. I did get pregnant but it was an ectopic pregnancy. So we wonder if his swimmers are either too weak or too few of them. There's only one way to find out.Click to expand...

I am so sorry. I hope everything comes back normal for him.
I had blood work done to check my hormone levels, that all came back good. Other then that, I haven't had any other test done. I think I am to scared to find anything else out. About 6 months ago, my regular doctor asked if we were trying or using any protection and I told her no. She told me that if we were trying she would recommend me to a specialist because we have been NTNP for almost 3 years now. So because of that, I am to freaked out to get checked. Even though I know it would be better to know.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Danielle - my DH had his done a few weeks ago and count was good but motility was lower than normal and he has his second tomorrow morning lol

In the UK they don't have space at dr's offices for them to 'provide' the sample there, he has to do the deed in a pot (he says it's very off putting trying to aim it in a pot lol) at home, then screw the lid on and keep it warm (my cleavage does the job nicely lol) then i drive to the hospital and submit the sample to them with a questionnaire that he has to fill in about his recent sexual activity (be it with me or himself lol) we'll get the results in about a week.

Hope everyone is doing ok, i'm still popping to catch up on your all xx


----------



## WannaSticky1

Still no symptoms from me. Tomorrow is my last dose. Did 160 tonight, gonna do 200 tomorrow.


----------



## naomi.ttc

Hello mind if i join yur chat i took soy back in may cd3-7...and no af june or this month bt neg hpt nd blodd test!!" Im going crazy could the soy have messed my cycle up i normal have a 31-33 day cycle..nyone have something like this happen to them after taiking soy


----------



## WannaSticky1

If I take opks twice a day(morning and night) what are the best times to take them? The most accurate times? I know a surge will generally show in the evening. About what time should I test though?


----------



## Mas1118

kerrbear7183 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> I got worse hot flashes on clomid. The soy isn't too bad with me other than headaches while taking it now that I am done I just have some niggly twinges in my ovary areas.
> 
> I'm hoping that I don't have too bad of side effects when I start Clomid next cycle. Did you take the Clomid at night?Click to expand...

Yeah - just before bed I took it and I had hot flashes all night and throughout the day with each month getting progressively worse. Clomid didn't really agree with me. So far soy has been better.


----------



## Mas1118

I go for an ultrasound in the morning for mid cycle monitoring so I will see if I made some good eggs using the soy! Hope so!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> I got worse hot flashes on clomid. The soy isn't too bad with me other than headaches while taking it now that I am done I just have some niggly twinges in my ovary areas.
> 
> I'm hoping that I don't have too bad of side effects when I start Clomid next cycle. Did you take the Clomid at night?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah - just before bed I took it and I had hot flashes all night and throughout the day with each month getting progressively worse. Clomid didn't really agree with me. So far soy has been better.Click to expand...


I hope it agrees with me, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hope everything is going good for you ladies. I'm CD14 today and my CM is getting a little stretchy. Hopefully I don't have a lot of days of EWCM like last month and then not ovulate until later.


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi ladies just wondering if any of you have tried clomid and it didnt work because you are clomid resistant but tried SI and it worked? I'm trying to find another out of this.


----------



## Mas1118

So I had my scan today and my lining is good and thick at 9.7mm - clomid always thinned it out so I am happy about that and I have 8 follicles - 3 on one side and 5 on the other - all small though but I am only cd11. I dont usually ovulate until cd16ish and on clomid I always O'd later like around cd 19-20. I hope that I O in 5 to 7 days or so around cd 16-18. At least I know the soy is working. They want me to come back Sat or Mon but it is a long drive for me and there is not much more they can do for me this cycle that my OPK's cant do, lol. 
Good Luck Ladies and :dust: to us all!!


----------



## Mas1118

lilyannabella said:


> Hi ladies just wondering if any of you have tried clomid and it didnt work because you are clomid resistant but tried SI and it worked? I'm trying to find another out of this.

As you c see from my post above - I am having a fairly good response to SI, on clomid I only ever made at most 5 follicles usually it was more like 2 or 3 and my RE did not think they were good quality and my lining was terrible and my moods were even worse. So I would say try the SI because maybe it will work better for you.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> So I had my scan today and my lining is good and thick at 9.7mm - clomid always thinned it out so I am happy about that and I have 8 follicles - 3 on one side and 5 on the other - all small though but I am only cd11. I dont usually ovulate until cd16ish and on clomid I always O'd later like around cd 19-20. I hope that I O in 5 to 7 days or so around cd 16-18. At least I know the soy is working. They want me to come back Sat or Mon but it is a long drive for me and there is not much more they can do for me this cycle that my OPK's cant do, lol.
> Good Luck Ladies and :dust: to us all!!


That's good news! Glad to hear the soy is working. Good luck!


----------



## esquiremum2b

I'm a perfectly healthy (I think) physically fit female with very regular cycles 
(34 days on the dot ALWAYS). We've been TTC for four months with no success. Tried SI on CDs 3,4,5,6,7, (July 6th) have had three days of + OPKs in a row when testing in the am, but -s in the afternoons. Started OPK testing on CD 21. Negative on 21 in afternoon, but dark line on morning of CD22. I'm so confused with the OPKs!

Have been charting since April, but still unsure if I have ever ovulated! Actually have some pretty good CM yesterday and today, i think. It's so difficult to interpret with so much BDing going on. :spermy:

Anyone have consistent morning positives on OPK? Anyone notice changes in their OPK results after taking SI? 

I'm terrified the consistent OPK + means PCOS.


Thanks for all your info, it's encouraging!!

Blessings!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I don't use OPK's so I can't offer too much help there. Soy can delay or bring forward ovulation if ovulation already is occurring regularly. It can induce ovulation that doesn't occur regularly. It definitely worked for me last cycle, but I don't have regular cycles and had no idea when to expect ovulation. Is it possible that the OPK's weren't all +?


----------



## mialee

I started taking Soy this month.

I started CD 3-7 I am CD9 

I was getting EWCM on CD4
Definitely headaches
Hot flashes today
And tonight I am nauseated to no end.
gassy ( but I had a small amount of ice cream and i get that from cheap dairy products)
And My appetite is gone


----------



## WannaSticky1

Today is CD8 for me. Finished off with 200 mg last night. 

Today I'm having definite cramping on my left side


----------



## missjenn

Has anyone here gotten pregnant with only creamy/lotion like wet CM? Or no anyone that has? I have never gotten the egg white cm.


----------



## Mas1118

I use preseed because I have never had an abundance of ewcm. I get it more often now than I used to because of all the supplements. 

My ultra sound yesterday showed small follicles (so under 10mm) so I figure if they grow 2-3mm per day then I should start testing with my opk's in 3 days. I am going to start tomorrow afternoon I think just so I don't miss it.


----------



## WannaSticky1

Mas, what cycle day are you on today?


----------



## kezza2012

well last day of taking soy for me this cycle i am CD 7. thankfully i stopped getting the headaches soy was giving me.

now a waiting game to see if i get any results lol... fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mas1118

Im cd12 today. I had hoped to have bigger follicles when I had my scan but since they were all small - eight of them though, I figure it will be a later O. I usually O anywhere from cd15 to 21 normally.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Finished up my Soy last night cd 6-7 my last 2 days on soy I had some abdominal in the morning when I wake up. Anyone else having some cramping? I hope get pregnant but me and the Husband sure are having fun trying...lol


----------



## Mas1118

I did an opk tonight just to see and it is getting a dark line so I think it should be positive in a day or two. I really hope my follicles grew enough


----------



## floatingbaby

That's pretty cool, mas, that you get to track your follies on their journey! I wish I could sneak a peek at mine! Yay for charts in Celsius! Your temps make mine look SO low though :sad1:

I've got my last dose of soy @ 200mg tonight on CD6. Last cycle I had some pretty wicked indigestion on soy, but this cycle I've been taking them late (right before bed) and haven't had any symptoms :thumbup:
I thought I was feeling some minor ovary cramping last night - I hope so!


----------



## kerrbear7183

mialee said:


> I started taking Soy this month.
> 
> I started CD 3-7 I am CD9
> 
> I was getting EWCM on CD4
> Definitely headaches
> Hot flashes today
> And tonight I am nauseated to no end.
> gassy ( but I had a small amount of ice cream and i get that from cheap dairy products)
> And My appetite is gone


I see you're TTC#4. Is this the first time you're trying soy? The first cycle I took soy the side effects went away within a few days of the last dose. Good luck! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm having some mild cramping and twinging. CM is getting a little stretchier and starting to get clear. :)


----------



## Mas1118

My temps arent usually this high before O - I think it is because I had a few small cysts from last cycle. The ultra sound on Wed showed that they are pretty much gone though so that is good. I had some watery cm this morning so I am thinking O is coming soon. Oh please, please please let my eggs have grown and are good quality!!!!! Next cycle I am going to do the soy later so I make less eggs and better quality maybe 4-8 or 5-9. I should just focus on this cycle though and hope I get my BFP! 
Kerrbear - FXed you O soon and you too Float!!
Maybe we will end up in the TWW together.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks and good luck to you, too! FXd your eggs are big and strong enough!! :)


----------



## Mas1118

My OPK this afternoon was almost positive so I figure tomorrow will definitely be positive and O will be Sunday or Monday. So really my O is quite early for me if you look back at my other charts. Im worried that my eggs aren't mature though:( but if they grow 2-3mm a day then since Wed then they would be 8-12mm bigger now so they are probably anywhere from 14 to 22mm which is good, right. I am really bring to convince myself and it working because I am excited!!


----------



## WannaSticky1

My CM is lotiony tonight/today. But there is a LOT of it. 

Also having a lot of small twinges. Hopefully that means I'm gonna have some good follicles.


----------



## Mas1118

My opk is now positive. I will test again tomorrow in the early afternoon and see if it is still positive. OH is wiring tonight so we will :sex: in the morning the next two mornings and maybe even the evening. I really want to catch that eggy or eggies, lol.

What cd are you wanna sticky?


----------



## WannaSticky1

I'm CD9. So I have awhile before expecting ovulation. Goin to start OPKing CD12


----------



## kmp

Well, im in my 2nd month with soy and I was getting worried because last month I felt a BIG difference like super strong O pains and tons and I mean tons of cm. This month I have been nauseous a lot and had a lot of headaches, but haven't had the O pains or cm. So I am very relieved now because I got a peak on my cbfm which means I am ovulating!! So it is on-time as usual! Lets hope there is at least one good egg in there and we are doing r best to fertilize it. So do I have buddies in the 2ww?


----------



## kerrbear7183

kmp said:


> Well, im in my 2nd month with soy and I was getting worried because last month I felt a BIG difference like super strong O pains and tons and I mean tons of cm. This month I have been nauseous a lot and had a lot of headaches, but haven't had the O pains or cm. So I am very relieved now because I got a peak on my cbfm which means I am ovulating!! So it is on-time as usual! Lets hope there is at least one good egg in there and we are doing r best to fertilize it. So do I have buddies in the 2ww?

Hopefully I'll be able to say I'm a TWW buddy. I'm really hoping I ovulate this weekend. We'll have to see though.


----------



## Mas1118

I will ovulate either today or tomorrow! So TWW wait is almost here and I would be glad to have some buddies to share it. I had a few o pains this morning on the right side but I don't think it has happened yet. We :sex: this morning when OH got home from work and we will again tomorrow morning and probably Sunday night just for good measure. I really want to catch an egg or two this month!! 
:dust: to all of us that this is our month!


----------



## kmp

Wow Kerrbear and Mas, we will be in the 2ww together and hopefully 9 months together fx'd!!! We dtd Tuesday night then Friday and this morning and will again tomorrow. When do you girls test? I will probably start next sunday or saturday hehehe!


----------



## floatingbaby

Fun you guys! I wish I was Oing.... what CD are you Oing on? I'm really hoping Soy brought my O forward this month - it didn't last month at all, but hey, things change! I'm not having hardly any side effects this cycle, whereas last cycle I felt quite a bit of cramps and indigestion and heartburn and bloating - felt like my ovaries were swollen! I changed the CDs I took them on though, so hopefully everything is still working in there...:winkwink:

I got a small amount of EWCM yesterday - which isn't crazy for me, but it sure confuses FF!! :wacko:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm not sure I will ovulate over the weeked, but I really hope so. My husband and I are off this weekend together so it would be great. I use the ovacue monitor and BBT charting so I'll update you ladies in a few days!


----------



## WannaSticky1

Well. Looks like I didn't get away as easy as I thought I did. Constipation has set it and it is making life hard(no pun intended).

This sucks!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Have cramping and headaches from Soy nothing unbearable. Completed Soy cd 7 I'm on cd 10 I'm due to start ovulating cd 12 but today on cd 10 I got a light pink second line on my OPK so excited we will definitely be BDing all this week. Is anyone around the same time period if so please keep me posted on your progress


----------



## LeahJ7712

Oh also drinking producing lot of cm can't wait til the hubby get home in the morning


----------



## kerrbear7183

WannaSticky1- That sucks! Drink lots of water and increase your fiber. Hopefully that will help without you having to take anything. I have IBS and it fluctuates back and forth. I've already taken Colace when needed and it was helpful for constipation.

LeahJ7712- Glad to side effects weren't too bad for you and it's good you're getting lines on your OPKs.


I'm having headaches, mild cramping, and some slight breast tenderness which I had just before ovulation last cycle. I hope I ovulate in the next day or 2. :)


----------



## LeahJ7712

Thanks Kerrbear keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Mas1118

wannasticky - try magnesium citrate - I get the powdered kind you put in hot water then mix with juice. It is a mineral our body needs so it isn't harmful to take. I take one teaspoonful every night for the last week or so and I have poohed every day!!! Which is unusual for me as I am usually bunged up terribly especially in the tww. So I thought maybe because I am constipated things are congested up there and no rm for little swimmers to do there thing. I researched and found magnesium is not harmful and your body needs it and it works wonders for regularity.


----------



## Powell130

Can I join you ladies? I have spent the last 3 days reading this whole thread! I am now CD5 (well early am on CD5, it's 1:30 here) I will be taking my 3rd does of soy tonight (doing CD 3-7, my pills are 100 mg so I'm going to do 100mg CD3-5 and 200mg on 6&7) I got mine from GNC and they have cranberry in them. Will this make a difference? We had a MC on 6.21.2012 so we're hoping to get another :bfp: this cycle or next as I have read that you're super fertile for the first 3 months after a MC. I don't ovulate every month. I have started temping again since my MC, also taking B complex, royal jelly (gotta get some tomorrow, i'm out) baby aspirin (ran outta that too, getting tmrw) and raw honey & cinnamon. I'm hoping this cycle will be it for us! GL and lost of :dust: to you ladies!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Powell, sorry to hear of your MC :hugs: were you very far along? I had a mc at 5 weeks in May - it was devastating.
Your TTC protocol sounds really good. I am also taking lots of supplements (very large list of them actually) but mine are mostly to improve egg quality and implantation. The soy has definitely done some good as I always ovulate late on clomid and it made my cycles 33 days compared to a very regular 29 day cycle so it looks like soy will keep me to my regular 29 days or even 28. I had 5 follicles on one side and 3 on the other when I had my cd11 ultrasound so I am hoping a few of them grew enough by today to be mature. I either ovulated last night or I will today. I figure my temp will rise in the morning. Hopefully the soy will work well for you too and maybe even shorten your cycle.
Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## Powell130

Hi Mas1118. I was about 5 weeks as well. Super upsetting, I couldn't imagine being farther along! :(

I hope what I'm doing works, we've been wanting this baby for so long!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Hi Mas1118. I was about 5 weeks as well. Super upsetting, I couldn't imagine being farther along! :(
> 
> I hope what I'm doing works, we've been wanting this baby for so long!


Sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in June 2008. It can be so painful and upsetting. I'm glad you're able to jump right back in! It's great that you have a good plan and are so optimistic. Good luck and keep us posted on how soy works for you! :)


----------



## Powell130

Thank you KerrBear! We've been looking at the positive side of the MC, that I CAN get pregnant, I was afraid I couldn't! I ordered some cheapie OPKs and HPTs in preparation for this cycle along with the other stuff I am doing, I still have to run out to the store to get some more baby aspirin and royal jelly. Can't at the moment tho, as the husband is having to work on both cars, because both decided to mess up at the same time, of course! Oh and on top of that, our dog has to have surgery ASAP because he has a bone stuck in his stomach (cuz DH doesn't like to listen to me & fed him pork chop bones). Surgery is estimated at $1,042.17! I think I'm going to take him to a different vet for a second opinion tho because the first vet wont work out payments and wants full payment within 24 hrs!

Oh, does anyone know if the soy that I got with cranberry will work the same? Me and the lady and GNC opted for that one because it's stronger and the cranberry wont hurt. But I also didn't tell her why I was getting it either lol I figure you ladies would probably know better than her anyways ;)


----------



## kerrbear7183

The cranberry won't affect anything so that should be fine. What you need to be careful about is if it is soy isoflavones concentrate. I had looked at GNC and their GNC Natural Brand soy isoflavones concentrate actually only has 34mg of isoflavones per 2 capsules! To get the 100mg you would have to take 6 capsules. I bought the Spring Valley soy isoflavones from amazon.com and they are 40mg per tablet.


----------



## Powell130

Ah crap. Let me to check!


----------



## Powell130

Crap. You are right. It's concentrate. 34 mg. Okay so I decided to take them CD3-7. I took 1 pill (apparently 34 mg) CD3&4. What would be your advice for the rest of the days?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Crap. You are right. It's concentrate. 34 mg. Okay so I decided to take them CD3-7. I took 1 pill (apparently 34 mg) CD3&4. What would be your advice for the rest of the days?

I would probably take either 4 pills the rest of the days or 4 CD5, then 5 or 6 the last 2 days.


----------



## Mas1118

Like kerrbear said - you will have to up it quite a bit but it might be ok still - a lot of women take the soy in a rising type of dosage to mimic estrogen rising.


----------



## Mas1118

I think I am Oing right now! I feel a lot of dull achey cramps on my left side and in my back and I had some right side pain earlier so maybe both sides are gonna go.


----------



## Powell130

The regular GNC brand were 50 milligrams so I'm gonna guess those are the ones I'd have to take 2 of for 34 mg? Since mine say 100 mg but are really 34 mg?

So what if I take 4 tonight, 5 CD6 and 6 CD7? That would make it 

CD3- 34 mg
CD4- 34 mg
CD5- 136 mg
CD6- 170 mg
CD7- 204 mg


----------



## kerrbear7183

That should be fine as long as the concentration is 34% which would be 34mg.


----------



## Powell130

Yea that's what it is. I wish I would have looked at the % on the back of the bottle before I bought them. But if I would have bought the other bottle, I would have had to take twice as many! lol I took 4 just a little bit ago and also started on Geritol. Tastes like ass (excuse me lol) but they say there's a baby in every bottle! I just have to grab some folic acid now lol gah I feel like I take so much stuff trying to get this rainbow baby! :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. I haven't tried Geritol. I just take a regular prenatal. I suck at taking pills because I always forget. I take a liquid prenatal and even forget that.


----------



## Powell130

I used to be bad at it, then I started putting my toothpaste in the medicine cabinet so I see all the pills every morning :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Haha! That's a good idea! I might have to try that. The only problem with my vitamins is that they need to be refrigerated.


----------



## Powell130

Do you drink coffee in the mornings? Mayb try putting them by your milk/creamer?


----------



## floatingbaby

Morning girls :coffee:
It was twinge city in my ovaries last night - I'm hoping they're producing strong healthy eggos!

Kerr - no O yet?!


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Morning girls :coffee:
> It was twinge city in my ovaries last night - I'm hoping they're producing strong healthy eggos!
> 
> Kerr - no O yet?!


Nothing yet. I had some pretty good twinges and pains yesterday along with some mild cramping. I had EWCMfor 2 days so far and my ovacue monitor populated my fertile window as being through today/tomorrow. I hope that I ovulate today. I'll have to see what my ovacue readings and temps are the next few days. :) If I do ovulate today it would be much sooner than last cycle. However, last cycle I did get some EWCM for like a week, didn't ovulate, then ovulated later. So that might be happening again. We were BDing quite a bit this weekend just in case!


----------



## Powell130

Good Luck Kerrbear!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls, by looking at my chart do you think there is any point me taking soy? I ovulate but I also have PCOS?

Does soy just make you ovulate sooner? Or does it make you later with better eggs? I O'd on CD12 this month which I guess is pretty early?

x


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Magpies, Im not sure if it would make you O sooner - probably not but it is known to make good eggs and make your O stronger. Love the avatar btw! My friend has a white boxer and she is a sweety.


----------



## Mas1118

I think I ovulated last night on the left and maybe today on the right or maybe the right side cramps today were post O cramps from ovulating early Sunday morning. My temp didn't go up yet though so I figure tomorrow it will have the rise or at least I hope! We are gonna keep :sex: until I get that rise though!

How are you all doing?


----------



## danielle1984

Just an update: Third cycle of Soy unsuccessful yet again. AF just show up. No more Soy for me, no more EPO...nothing. I'm done.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Just an update: Third cycle of Soy unsuccessful yet again. AF just show up. No more Soy for me, no more EPO...nothing. I'm done.

Sorry to hear about that Danielle.. Good luck next month!


----------



## danielle1984

No there's no next month. I'm just plainly done ttc. It's just not happening.


----------



## Mas1118

I know it is frustrating Danielle, have you tried other fertility treatments?


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> I know it is frustrating Danielle, have you tried other fertility treatments?

No. OB/GYN said that after losing one, you start at zero. So she said wait until December. I'm seeing on Aug. 10th cuz husband as finally agreed to get check. He is not helping either in the whole process, every month he just tells me to get over it.


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> I know it is frustrating Danielle, have you tried other fertility treatments?
> 
> No. OB/GYN said that after losing one, you start at zero. So she said wait until December. I'm seeing on Aug. 10th cuz husband as finally agreed to get check. He is not helping either in the whole process, every month he just tells me to get over it.Click to expand...

Wow... Sounds a little bit like my husband! I am sorry AF showed up again! :(


----------



## Powell130

Mas- Hopefully you'll catch that eggie!! :dust: and GL!

Danielle- I'm so sorry to hear that. Ya know, I have heard many success stories from when ladies decide to quit trying to TTC and relax about everything :)


----------



## floatingbaby

Shit Danielle - that blows.

Thanks for the update - would love to hear how it goes for you in the future :flow: Hopefully DH will smarten up and come around.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear that Danielle. Hopefully it will happen for you while you're taking a break. I hope you'll stay on here once in awhile!


----------



## kerrbear7183

How are the rest of you ladies?


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks for the help. If this month isn't successful I might try it next cycle. 

And cheers. He's called bronson. He's 3 in November and the light of my life! My little baby. 

xxx


----------



## Powell130

Doing good Kerrbear. Today is my last dose of Soy, I also started Geritol tonic this month. Lets hope 1 or the combo works :) I'm feeling positive already, just feeling like I'm doing a little more to help things along. When I got some folic acid last night while at the store with DH, he told me I'm a walking vitamin haha 

Mas- any updates on O?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## floatingbaby

I'm doing normal...nothing to really report - I am hoping to O earlier. This 4 weeks to O thing is WAY too long. I spotted on CD9 - bright, thin and flowing blood - more pink than red. No brown clots or anything - what is that about?!

I'm not sure when I'm going to begin opks. I did poas on CD9 and there was barely a line, today is CD11 so I'll probably poas again today. Last cycle I didn't get two lines until CD26! Gag me. no, I don't mean that - I was happy to get two lines, period.

I've been doing WAY too much daydreaming about being preggo and telling our families and telling our boss! That'll be interesting!


----------



## 3gg0

Still waiting on AF. If and when she starts I will be starting geritol and soy. I have been having lots of AF cramps, but still no witch.


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Sorry to hear that Danielle. Hopefully it will happen for you while you're taking a break. I hope you'll stay on here once in awhile!

I will.


----------



## Mas1118

FF gave me crosshairs but I think I'm 2dpo not 3dpo. I'm gonna leave my ticker which says 1dpo because I really want to wait until at least 10 or 12dpo to test. My temps didn't rise that much though but my pre O temps were unusually high this month.
I hope everyone one is good. Keep us updated on the O's ladies! I hope you get an earlier O float!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am not sure if I ovulated yesterday when I thought I did. My temp hasn't gone up. I'm sick with a cold though. I have headaches, low grade fevers, stuffy nose, and a sore throat which started on Thursday or Friday of last week. I've been taking Tylenol for the fevers so I'm wondering if that could be affecting my BBT and causing it to be lower. I don't want to take any antibiotics or anything in case I did ovulate and conceive. Does anyone know of any cold medicine that's safe to take? I'll continue to use my ovacue monitor because that won't be affected by illness.


----------



## WannaSticky1

CD14 and having a lot of cramps today. Gonna opk at 8 when I get home. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## kmp

GL Wanna!!

I am now 4 dpo and planning on when to test... I tend to be impatient when it comes to testing. so I will start at 8 dpo on saturday! I am sooooo hoping this is it!!! For the girls in the 2 ww with me, when r u testing???


----------



## kmp

Mas, sorry I missed ur post. So 10 or 12 dpo, I wish I could wait, but I honestly feel like I CAN'T!

Kerr, is the ovacue monitor like the clearblue fertility monitor?


----------



## PinkPeony10

Dh and I have been ttc for 10 months. I've been considering going the soy route. I have been told by my doctor that if we are unsuccessful by the 1 year mark, one of the first things they will do for me will be to start me on clomid. I know I ovulate each month. However, I don't ovulate until CD19-CD20. I'm thinking of talking to my Dr about trying the soy first instead of Clomid. Is it okay to take the soy with EPO? And does the soy also help with cm? I tend to be on the dryer side. I just started taking the EPO last cycle, and it seemed to help a LOT. So I plan on sticking to it. Hopefully it'll help me get that BFP before I even try the soy. :)


----------



## WannaSticky1

You can take soy with EPO. I take EPO 2000 mg a day until I ovulate then stop. I also take geritol and a Folic acid everyday. 

I'm not sure how SOY affects cm but I know that clomid can dry you up. 

Took an OPK. Negative. But darker than yesterday's. I'm progressing. :)


----------



## MrsGriff

I am very dry with Soy. I tend to have what I think is a normal amount of CM but last cycle (1st on Soy) I was very dry my entire cycle and had almost no EWCM. This month I have been drinking a lot of green tea and I seem to be back to normal. I'm also going to take Mucinex starting a few days before O to help.


----------



## PinkPeony10

WannaSticky1 said:


> You can take soy with EPO. I take EPO 2000 mg a day until I ovulate then stop. I also take geritol and a Folic acid everyday.
> 
> I'm not sure how SOY affects cm but I know that clomid can dry you up.
> 
> Took an OPK. Negative. But darker than yesterday's. I'm progressing. :)

How long have you been taking geritol? I was just reading a little about it. I have never heard of it before. It sounds interesting tho!


----------



## Powell130

L_Eakman said:


> WannaSticky1 said:
> 
> 
> You can take soy with EPO. I take EPO 2000 mg a day until I ovulate then stop. I also take geritol and a Folic acid everyday.
> 
> I'm not sure how SOY affects cm but I know that clomid can dry you up.
> 
> Took an OPK. Negative. But darker than yesterday's. I'm progressing. :)
> 
> How long have you been taking geritol? I was just reading a little about it. I have never heard of it before. It sounds interesting tho!Click to expand...

I started Geritol this cycle, too! Lets hope there's a baby in our bottle!! (they say there's a baby in every bottle, an old wives tale)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Powell130 said:


> L_Eakman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WannaSticky1 said:
> 
> 
> You can take soy with EPO. I take EPO 2000 mg a day until I ovulate then stop. I also take geritol and a Folic acid everyday.
> 
> I'm not sure how SOY affects cm but I know that clomid can dry you up.
> 
> Took an OPK. Negative. But darker than yesterday's. I'm progressing. :)
> 
> How long have you been taking geritol? I was just reading a little about it. I have never heard of it before. It sounds interesting tho!Click to expand...
> 
> I started Geritol this cycle, too! Lets hope there's a baby in our bottle!! (they say there's a baby in every bottle, an old wives tale)Click to expand...

That's what I was reading. That right there makes me want to start taking it! haha How far are you on your current cycle?


----------



## Powell130

Eakman- I am CD7. I took my last dose of Soy tonight. Lets hope it can make me O! I started the Geritol on CD5. It tastes SO nasty the first few times, but it's getting easier. Kinda like cough syrup lol i'll be starting the robitussin in a few days so that'll make it easier. I hear the Geritol kinda helps with ovulation, too, so mayb with the combo of the two, something will work!


----------



## kerrbear7183

kmp said:


> Mas, sorry I missed ur post. So 10 or 12 dpo, I wish I could wait, but I honestly feel like I CAN'T!
> 
> Kerr, is the ovacue monitor like the clearblue fertility monitor?

It's a little bit different. It has an oral sensor that reads electrolyte levels in saliva to predict ovulation. It also has an optional vaginal sensor which reads electrolyte levels in CM. Using the vaginal sensor can actually confirm ovulation. It's more accurate and more expensive than the CBFM.


----------



## Mas1118

WannaSticky1 said:


> You can take soy with EPO. I take EPO 2000 mg a day until I ovulate then stop. I also take geritol and a Folic acid everyday.
> 
> I'm not sure how SOY affects cm but I know that clomid can dry you up.
> 
> Took an OPK. Negative. But darker than yesterday's. I'm progressing. :)

I hope you get your pos soon - then itll be TWW time for you too!!


----------



## Mas1118

I adjusted my FF to say I O'd on Sunday because I really dont think I O'd on Sat. I have been getting up an hr earlier on Monday, Tues and today so I have been adjusting my temp. This morning my temp was up quite a bit and I didnt even bother adjusting it because it was nice and high - 36.61 @ 5am and with an adjustment it it 36.73 for 6am but I just left it at 36.61. I am on holidays next week so it will fly by and I will be 12dpo in no time and then I can test!!! I am not sure I will be able to wait but I am going to try.


----------



## Mas1118

L_Eakman said:


> Dh and I have been ttc for 10 months. I've been considering going the soy route. I have been told by my doctor that if we are unsuccessful by the 1 year mark, one of the first things they will do for me will be to start me on clomid. I know I ovulate each month. However, I don't ovulate until CD19-CD20. I'm thinking of talking to my Dr about trying the soy first instead of Clomid. Is it okay to take the soy with EPO? And does the soy also help with cm? I tend to be on the dryer side. I just started taking the EPO last cycle, and it seemed to help a LOT. So I plan on sticking to it. Hopefully it'll help me get that BFP before I even try the soy. :)

I am also on the dryer side - we use preseed and then we dont have to worry too much if I have good cm. I also use epo before O too.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh and soy didnt thin my lining like clomid did - on cd11 this month it was 9.7mm which is great!


----------



## Powell130

Mas- How do you adjust temps on FF? I'm not quite sure how to do that! 

Today is CD8 

I normally have 32-35 day cycles, without O. Since I took soy this cycle, anyone have any idea when I should start with the OPKs? I'm sure I'll pee on one right when I get them out of the mailbox lol but I don't wanna use them all up this cycle if I don't have to

Just curious, ladies who are taking EPO..I've taken it before and remember one weird side effect if taken not on a FULL stomach (had to be pretty much completely full, for me atleast lol) or I would get "EPO burps" and they would taste JUST like EPO, which doesn't taste very good lol anyone else notice that?



I kinda noticed the soy makes me a little dry too. Was really dry this morning while :sex: it almost hurt! gonna have to fix that problem ASAP! I'm gonna start drinking green tea again, drink more water (I drink lots of water) and more grapefruit juice (i already drink a cup a day, but i'll drink more!) && add robitussin about CD12ish, mayb, depends how the OPKs and temps make me feel lol I hope the OPKs arrive today, such a POAS addict over here!!

I have a mild headache that I woke up with. Mayb from the soy, or could be completely unrelated lol

I noticed a little AF like cramping and some other action going on in there just a little bit yesterday, like if I wasn't paying as much attention as I have been lately I would have totally not noticed it. But still something lol 


Whoa I wrote a lot, sorry!


**UPDATE**
I just checked the shipment details of my OPKs and they arrived at our local post office at 7:05 this morning! :happydance: lol so that means :mail: around 3...I'm going to be ready to take one then


----------



## floatingbaby

Exciting stuff Powell! I only have 3opks left and have been bugging the lady at the post office for days already! But on CD11 yesterday my opk was pretty stark white ](*,) But I would suggest starting to poas @ around CD12...I should listen to my own advice. 

DH yanked me out of bed really early this morning to watch dolphins go by, and I couldn't help (standing at my door naked) notice the ladies seem to feel a bit more full :!:

I take EPO with breakfast everyday and I can't say I've ever had an EPO burp! :haha:


----------



## Powell130

floatingbaby said:


> Exciting stuff Powell! I only have 3opks left and have been bugging the lady at the post office for days already! But on CD11 yesterday my opk was pretty stark white ](*,) But I would suggest starting to poas @ around CD12...I should listen to my own advice.
> 
> DH yanked me out of bed really early this morning to watch dolphins go by, and I couldn't help (standing at my door naked) notice the ladies seem to feel a bit more full :!:
> 
> I take EPO with breakfast everyday and I can't say I've ever had an EPO burp! :haha:

Lucky you, keep eating it with breakfast lol the burps are the worst! how many mg are you taking of it?


----------



## kmp

kerr, that sounds really cool! I think I saw that while online shopping before!

Powell, you crack me up!!! Enjoy POAS

I have never taken EPO, but I do take Fish Oil and do not appreciate fish oil burps!!

I will make myself wait to test until this saturday, which will be 8 dpo.


----------



## Powell130

OPK was negative as can be. (completely expected tho haha just couldn't help myself!) There was just the faintest of lines. OMG they're so small! I was expecting them to mayb be the size of a pencil, they're so tiny!! 

kmp- you can wait that long, you can do it! lol How many tests do you have? What kind of preg/af symptoms are you having?


----------



## Mas1118

The opk's are small from online. I poas at 8dpo as well and then waited until 11 or 12dpo and my lines were dark! I was really surprised as I didn't think I would O until later like when I do clomid.

My back is killing me tonight!!! I had some tugging pains just under my bellybutton earlier and then it just went to straight up bad lower backache - my hubby said "maybe its implantation" he knows all the lingo now, lol. So far that is my only symptom other than my normal sore hot boobies after O.

How is everyone? Any TWW symptoms?


----------



## lucidc

OperationBbyO said:


> From a nurse perspective, I would take clomid over soy. We have scientific evidence that clomid works. There is NO evidence that soy works the same other than anecdotal evidence.
> 
> The quickest way to a BFP IMO is clomid. For couple with success, clomid typically works in 3 months.

The mainstream medical field usually will not recommend any "alternative" treatments... pharmaceutical companies have way to much money to lose if people could treat themselves.


----------



## floatingbaby

Mas1118 said:


> My back is killing me tonight!!! I had some tugging pains just under my bellybutton earlier and then it just went to straight up bad lower backache - my hubby said "maybe its implantation" he knows all the lingo now, lol.

 haha Funny guy ;)

Powell, I take 1000mg. Last cycle I was taking 2000 - but it was just too much pill popping!!!

Started random spotting today :shrug: I do not know why. I spotted a ton last cycle, but I thought it was due to this weird leaf bath I was taking. It's super light brown, so I'm not worried about it, just weirded out :wacko: I think I'll poas later tonight to see it I O'd earlier...though I highly doubt it.

I did book myself an acupuncture appointment for tomorrow morning!!!! Nervous!!! I hate needles (but I love babies!!!)

xx


----------



## LeahJ7712

WannaSticky1 said:


> CD14 and having a lot of cramps today. Gonna opk at 8 when I get home. Shouldn't be long now.

I'm on the same cd as you. Please keep me posted on your progress. I'm nauseous everyday i get a salty taste in my mouth at times I'm also having alot of cramping mostly on the right side now before it was both sides. How are you feeling?


----------



## Powell130

Mas- Mayb that is what it is! I remember something similar my cycle I got preg. I don't remember exactly what day tho lol

Floatingbaby- I took 3000mg when I did take it, I didn't really notice a difference in CM tho. Does it work for you? As for the spotting, what CD are you? I've heard lots of success stories that include acupuncture, GL :)

Leah- FX those cramps are good cramps!! 

AFM - nothing too interesting. except this (slightly TMI, but really is there such a thing when TTC?) I was checking my CP & CM tonight in the shower and noticed a stretchy little bit of stuff. It wasn't like regular CM, it was kinda more like a glob, if that makes any since. Kinda like a booger mixed with snot, like you can definitely see the difference between the two. Sorry for the weird analogy, it's the only thing I can think of to describe it ! Could it have been some :spermy: left over from :sex: this morning? That's the only thing I can think of, even tho I've never seen it before! :shrug:


----------



## Rebandy11

Sorry to cut in but I was wondering if any of you have noticed heavier/longer periods since taking the Soy? I am wanting to length my period since it is only 1-2 days long and think that it might mean thin uterine lining. Any info will help. Thanks!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

kmp said:


> kerr, that sounds really cool! I think I saw that while online shopping before!
> 
> Powell, you crack me up!!! Enjoy POAS
> 
> I have never taken EPO, but I do take Fish Oil and do not appreciate fish oil burps!!
> 
> I will make myself wait to test until this saturday, which will be 8 dpo.


It is cool. I really like it. Good luck when you test!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rebandy11 said:


> Sorry to cut in but I was wondering if any of you have noticed heavier/longer periods since taking the Soy? I am wanting to length my period since it is only 1-2 days long and think that it might mean thin uterine lining. Any info will help. Thanks!!


My period was actually shorter this cycle with taking soy than it was my last cycle. I'm not sure if it can lengthen periods or not.


----------



## Mas1118

I don't have a very long cycle either 2-3 days max and even when my lining is thick its that long. Clomid made my periods lighter and yucky brown so I am hoping since my lining is good that I at least get a red period this month on soy or no period would be better because I'm pregnant! Fxed for the chooice number two!


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to cut in but I was wondering if any of you have noticed heavier/longer periods since taking the Soy? I am wanting to length my period since it is only 1-2 days long and think that it might mean thin uterine lining. Any info will help. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> My period was actually shorter this cycle with taking soy than it was my last cycle. I'm not sure if it can lengthen periods or not.Click to expand...

Mine was shorter also, by 1 day.


----------



## Mas1118

lucidc said:


> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> From a nurse perspective, I would take clomid over soy. We have scientific evidence that clomid works. There is NO evidence that soy works the same other than anecdotal evidence.
> 
> The quickest way to a BFP IMO is clomid. For couple with success, clomid typically works in 3 months.
> 
> The mainstream medical field usually will not recommend any "alternative" treatments... pharmaceutical companies have way to much money to lose if people could treat themselves.Click to expand...

I had a terrible reponse to clomid - I made some follicles but I'm not even sure I ovulated on it even when they triggered me, my lining was thin, I was dry, I was really depressed and I never got sore boobs after O (which tells me I didn't O) and it made my cycles 5 days longer. I know soy it working, even without scientific evidence as my ultrasounds are evidence. I made a whopping 8 follicles (more than I made on injectibles) my lining is better than any other cycle and I ovulated on cd15. Even if I don't get a BFP this cycle I will try again just for the great response I had. I don't even have side effects other than headaches when taking the soy for the five days. Some people do not respond well to western medicine. I have by far had a better esponse and I feel better using alternative medicine, acupuncture, fertility yoga, etc... And I agree about pharmaceutical companies. Anyway that is my rant for the day, lol. 
Btw - I am currently studying herbology and reflexology because I want to help others as it helped me.


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> The opk's are small from online. I poas at 8dpo as well and then waited until 11 or 12dpo and my lines were dark! I was really surprised as I didn't think I would O until later like when I do clomid.



Do you mean CD or DPO..because DPO wouldn't make any sense unless you're talking about a HPT because there's not really any reason to take an OPK on DPO days ;)


----------



## kmp

Well Powell thanks for having hope in my patience, but sorry to let you down..I have decided to test tomorrow!! It is ridiculous really!! I felt some af cramps last night and if it was implantation that would be a day and a half for hcg to register on a hpt...That is my irrational rationale!! I have 4 hpt's, 3 of which are frer and 1 a cvs brand.


----------



## WannaSticky1

Well. OPK is lighter today than yesterday. I have to work tonight so I guess that's a good thing. Soy may be moving my O back I supposed. Maybe those cramps were constipation cramps but they def felt like ovary pains. Maybe follicles growing? Idk. 

Hope it's soon though!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> lucidc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OperationBbyO said:
> 
> 
> From a nurse perspective, I would take clomid over soy. We have scientific evidence that clomid works. There is NO evidence that soy works the same other than anecdotal evidence.
> 
> The quickest way to a BFP IMO is clomid. For couple with success, clomid typically works in 3 months.
> 
> The mainstream medical field usually will not recommend any "alternative" treatments... pharmaceutical companies have way to much money to lose if people could treat themselves.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a terrible reponse to clomid - I made some follicles but I'm not even sure I ovulated on it even when they triggered me, my lining was thin, I was dry, I was really depressed and I never got sore boobs after O (which tells me I didn't O) and it made my cycles 5 days longer. I know soy it working, even without scientific evidence as my ultrasounds are evidence. I made a whopping 8 follicles (more than I made on injectibles) my lining is better than any other cycle and I ovulated on cd15. Even if I don't get a BFP this cycle I will try again just for the great response I had. I don't even have side effects other than headaches when taking the soy for the five days. Some people do not respond well to western medicine. I have by far had a better esponse and I feel better using alternative medicine, acupuncture, fertility yoga, etc... And I agree about pharmaceutical companies. Anyway that is my rant for the day, lol.
> Btw - I am currently studying herbology and reflexology because I want to help others as it helped me.Click to expand...


I'm a nurse as well, but I believe in trying natural things first in certain instances. There are many supplements and alternative therapies that I think people could benefit from if they give them a chance. 

I hope that I don't have a bad experience with Clomid. Do you think you would have continued trying Clomid if you had a good experience with it?


----------



## Powell130

KMP- LOL!! That's funny. How many DPO are you? GL with testing!! Hoping that was implantation that you felt :)

Wannasticky- Could you have maybe missed your surge? I hope you O soon and catch that eggie!!

AFM- Little bit of twinges here and there but nothing too notable. I'm really hoping that I will O this month! I really don't even care what CD, I just want to see a positive OPK and cross-hairs on my chart. I've never seen either! :(


----------



## WannaSticky1

I don't think so! I have been opking everyday almost twice a day. Except yesterday. I didn't get to test last night, but I had no cramps yesterday and negative this morning. 

My dr actually wanted me to try Soy before clomid. She wanted me to try clomid but I asked her if she thought I could try Soy first. She happily agreed and said she should have told me that to try before clomid.


----------



## Powell130

Hmm...I'm new to the whole OPK thing so that's all I really know lol That's good that your doctor is up for the Soy too!



AFM - I've been feeling something going on in there in the last hour I've been sitting here at the computer. I guess because I'm not moving around and can notice it better. It's almost like a burning feeling toward my ovaries but not quite. Kinda hard to explain. And a mild lower back ache. Anyone experience anything similar?


----------



## Mas1118

Powell130 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> The opk's are small from online. I poas at 8dpo as well and then waited until 11 or 12dpo and my lines were dark! I was really surprised as I didn't think I would O until later like when I do clomid.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean CD or DPO..because DPO wouldn't make any sense unless you're talking about a HPT because there's not really any reason to take an OPK on DPO days ;)Click to expand...

I meant cd11 or 12, lol :blush:


----------



## Mas1118

Kerrbear - I did 6 cycles of clomid and the first cycle my side effects weren't too bad but each month the got progressively worse until I was a nightmare to be around. I did 5 cycles in a row and then I tried one more cycle last month with injectibles. And it was not as bad but still not good. Not everyone responds badly to clomid though. I hope you have a good response and get your BFP asap!


----------



## kmp

Thanks Powell, I am 6 dpo.

That could be ov symptoms, I kinda feel like almost af cramps or the first part of cramps and also "in the mood" LOL

I didn't really have luck with opk's and was obsessed with poas cause I didn't want to miss my surge. After 1 month of that, I bought a cbfm and got pregnant twice in 3 months of trying (1 mc and 1 ectopic). I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Smarakins

Rebandy11 said:


> Sorry to cut in but I was wondering if any of you have noticed heavier/longer periods since taking the Soy? I am wanting to length my period since it is only 1-2 days long and think that it might mean thin uterine lining. Any info will help. Thanks!!

You might research red raspberry leaf. You can get the tea or they have supplements in pill form. I read the red raspberry leaf is good for strengthening the uterine lining. But you have to be careful with it -- some advise to only take it up until ovulation, depending on how your cycles are or if you've had recurring miscarriages. Just do a little research to determine how long you should take it :)


----------



## Powell130

KMP- Do you still plan on testing tomorrow? Let us know how it goes. GL & FX! I've heard good things about the CBFM. I may look into it if we don't have any luck this cycle. 

Mas- I thought that may be what you meant lol 

Today is CD9, so far suuuuper faint lines on OPK, I know it's wayy too early to be testing lol but I figure why the heck not. I'm putting them all on a piece of paper in order so I can see how this cycle looks all together. I will keep you ladies updated on my OPK collage ;) I just really hope I O at all!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Strong positive opk Husband working nights definitely BDing in the Morning. Good Luck everyone


----------



## Powell130

Good luck to you too!! :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Kerrbear - I did 6 cycles of clomid and the first cycle my side effects weren't too bad but each month the got progressively worse until I was a nightmare to be around. I did 5 cycles in a row and then I tried one more cycle last month with injectibles. And it was not as bad but still not good. Not everyone responds badly to clomid though. I hope you have a good response and get your BFP asap!

I'm actually considering mentioning soy to my doctor and see if she would be okay with me trying it a 3rd cycle if I don't get a BFP this cycle. It's been working for me so far so I might want to try it again before going to Clomid. I hope I don't have too much trouble when I do try Clomid.


----------



## Powell130

Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle and wont have to worry about the next one ;)


----------



## 3gg0

Well I am going to be starting soy tonight. CD3-7 is my plan. 

I mentioned soy to my doctor and she told me there is no proven study that it works, but it wouldn't hurt to try it. So that is what I am going to do. I hope I don't get to many side affects with it.


----------



## Powell130

Good luck! I found a comparison btwen 100 women on clomid vs 100 women on soy and the results. They were amazing! Totally in favor of the Soy. I've been trying to find it for the last 10 minutes lol I'll post when I do. Are you going to take it at night in hopes to sleep through any side effects? What mg are you taking?


----------



## kmp

Leah, gl and enjoy your morning bding. They say you are more likely to conceive in the morning!!!

Powell, thanks but I was able to talk myself out of it today. I will test tomorrow though, but totally know that there is a very slim chance to get a + on 8 dpo so I hope this will prevent me from getting disappointed. 

I have been having quite a bit of af cramps. I don't think I usually have cramps this far before af as I am not due to start for a week. All of a sudden I don't remember anything about my regular months....aaahhh


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Good luck! I found a comparison btwen 100 women on clomid vs 100 women on soy and the results. They were amazing! Totally in favor of the Soy. I've been trying to find it for the last 10 minutes lol I'll post when I do. Are you going to take it at night in hopes to sleep through any side effects? What mg are you taking?

The pills i have are 40mg. My game plan is as followed:
CD3- 80mg (2 pills)
CD4- 120mg (3 pills)
CD5- 160mg (4 pills)
CD 6&7- 200mg (5 pills)

That and my friend recommended to take them at night.

I was having trouble finding them as well. My friend found them at Walmart. She gave me the rest of hers, as she got her BFP the same month she started soy. I am also taking geritol and Folic acid.


----------



## Powell130

They used to have them at 1 of the 2 Walmarts close to me but when I went a few weeks ago to get some, they didn't have them anymore (they were like $6!) so I ended up having to go to GNC and they were $14.99 there ugh lol I'm also taking Geritol & Folic Acid. It's my first cycle on these. I'm on my second cycle of Royal Jelly, Raw Honey, Cinnamon & Baby Aspirin.


----------



## 3gg0

This is my first cycle using geritol and soy. I have never heard of the royal jelly thing. I see a lot of people posting about the baby aspirin, what does that help with?


----------



## Powell130

It helps with implantation and to prevent miscarriages.


----------



## 3gg0

Oh. I guess I should pick some up then. Thanks :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle and wont have to worry about the next one ;)

That's what I'm hoping for myself and for all you ladies! Surely the power of positive thinking will have to help us in some way. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck! I found a comparison btwen 100 women on clomid vs 100 women on soy and the results. They were amazing! Totally in favor of the Soy. I've been trying to find it for the last 10 minutes lol I'll post when I do. Are you going to take it at night in hopes to sleep through any side effects? What mg are you taking?
> 
> The pills i have are 40mg. My game plan is as followed:
> CD3- 80mg (2 pills)
> CD4- 120mg (3 pills)
> CD5- 160mg (4 pills)
> CD 6&7- 200mg (5 pills)
> 
> That and my friend recommended to take them at night.
> 
> I was having trouble finding them as well. My friend found them at Walmart. She gave me the rest of hers, as she got her BFP the same month she started soy. I am also taking geritol and Folic acid.Click to expand...


The first cycle I took soy I had some hot flashes and headaches. I took it at night with food before bed. This cycle I did the same and had some slight nausea and headaches. The headaches weren't as bed with the second round of soy. Both cycles I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD6 & 7. If you don't get your BFP this time with soy (FXd you will!!), I ordered my soy from amazon.com for like $4 or $5 including the shipping. I got the Spring Valley brand and they're 40mg per tablet. Good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

kmp said:


> Leah, gl and enjoy your morning bding. They say you are more likely to conceive in the morning!!!
> 
> Powell, thanks but I was able to talk myself out of it today. I will test tomorrow though, but totally know that there is a very slim chance to get a + on 8 dpo so I hope this will prevent me from getting disappointed.
> 
> I have been having quite a bit of af cramps. I don't think I usually have cramps this far before af as I am not due to start for a week. All of a sudden I don't remember anything about my regular months....aaahhh


The cramps could be a sign of implantation. :)


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle and wont have to worry about the next one ;)
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for myself and for all you ladies! Surely the power of positive thinking will have to help us in some way. :)Click to expand...

I agree with that!! I think this is going to turn out to be a lucky thread :)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle and wont have to worry about the next one ;)
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for myself and for all you ladies! Surely the power of positive thinking will have to help us in some way. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with that!! I think this is going to turn out to be a lucky thread :)Click to expand...

Me too! FX's for all of us!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi all, 

I've not been very good with keeping up with these threads recently! How are you all doing? I'm on CD10 now waiting for O (which last month on Soy was CD27 so I might be in for a bit of a wait!). I think it's time we saw some bfp's on this thread!!

I'm a bit behind here but Danielle (from a few pages back) - sorry AF got you and you're taking a break for a while. I hope you're feeling better soon xx

Sorry if I have missed anything in the last few pages!


----------



## Powell130

I'm CD10 today too!! How long are you cycles normally? Mayb we'll be getting our BFPs around the same time :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've not been very good with keeping up with these threads recently! How are you all doing? I'm on CD10 now waiting for O (which last month on Soy was CD27 so I might be in for a bit of a wait!). I think it's time we saw some bfp's on this thread!!
> 
> I'm a bit behind here but Danielle (from a few pages back) - sorry AF got you and you're taking a break for a while. I hope you're feeling better soon xx
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anything in the last few pages!


Glad to see you back!


----------



## KittenCoco

Can't wait to try Soy next cycle. I already got some (Tesco variety). Just waiting for this cycle to be over. I think I am in or around ovulation time.


----------



## kerrbear7183

KittenCoco said:


> Can't wait to try Soy next cycle. I already got some (Tesco variety). Just waiting for this cycle to be over. I think I am in or around ovulation time.


Hopefully you won't need them and you'll get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Mas1118

Its been busy here! I am up north at my family cottage in the muskokas of Ontario! It is a scorcher today! We are on holidays for a week!! I just wanted to drop in and say HI :wave: and I hope everyone is well!

I was making bacon this morning and it smelled so yucky it was making me gag and I had to get someone else to cook it - normally the smell of bacn makes my mouth water for a good reason, so I am hoping its a good sign! I had to just have tomato and cheese on a muffin and even that was kinda gross, lol. Maybe its just too hot! Gonna be 40 degrees celcius today here! I am heading to the lake now for a swim! 

Have a great weekend Ladies!!


----------



## 3gg0

Started soy last night. So far no side effects with it. FX'd it stays that way. 4 more days to go.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Its been busy here! I am up north at my family cottage in the muskokas of Ontario! It is a scorcher today! We are on holidays for a week!! I just wanted to drop in and say HI :wave: and I hope everyone is well!
> 
> I was making bacon this morning and it smelled so yucky it was making me gag and I had to get someone else to cook it - normally the smell of bacn makes my mouth water for a good reason, so I am hoping its a good sign! I had to just have tomato and cheese on a muffin and even that was kinda gross, lol. Maybe its just too hot! Gonna be 40 degrees celcius today here! I am heading to the lake now for a swim!
> 
> Have a great weekend Ladies!!


Hopefully it's not just the heat!


----------



## KittenCoco

kerrbear7183 said:


> KittenCoco said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try Soy next cycle. I already got some (Tesco variety). Just waiting for this cycle to be over. I think I am in or around ovulation time.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you won't need them and you'll get your BFP this cycle!Click to expand...

 
It would be nice alright but it won't be the worst thing if I don't get it because I am interested to see how the soy goes... lol.... best of luck with the soy ladies!


----------



## LeahJ7712

So I had cramping on both side then it became just right sided cramping this whole week. This week I was due to ovulate I had a strong positive opk @11:30p on Aug 2nd. According to ovulation tracking my most fertile day was Aug 3rd of course we BD twice that day. I cramped hard on Aug 2nd and most of Aug 3rd after the first time BD the cramps slowly subsided then last night I got a negative opk but now its Aug 4th 4pm and the cramps on the right side has returned. What the hell is going on? Can someone please tell me what all this may mean so confused?


----------



## kerrbear7183

LeahJ7712 said:


> So I had cramping on both side then it became just right sided cramping this whole week. This week I was due to ovulate I had a strong positive opk @11:30p on Aug 2nd. According to ovulation tracking my most fertile day was Aug 3rd of course we BD twice that day. I cramped hard on Aug 2nd and most of Aug 3rd after the first time BD the cramps slowly subsided then last night I got a negative opk but now its Aug 4th 4pm and the cramps on the right side has returned. What the hell is going on? Can someone please tell me what all this may mean so confused?


Sometimes women get pain/cramps after ovulation as well. I'd see how it goes the next few days. Do you temp to confirm ovulation?


----------



## Mas1118

Kerrbear said it right, post O cramping is normal - it almost feels like a pinching or burning feeling but its just the follicle the egg popped from filling with fluid and readying to make progesterone. Its a good sign that an egg was released, good luck!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Powell - I have quite long cycles - normally 36/37 days but last cycle (on Soy) it was 41 days so not really sure what to expect this cycle! That would be awesome if we could get our bfp's together :)

Thanks Kerrbear - how are you getting on?

Leah - I agree with the others, sounds normal. Especially if you took Soy as Soy often makes you feel O a lot more...so I would imagine it makes you feel post O cramping more too!


----------



## Powell130

Mrs B- Mine are just a few days shorter than yours. I'm normally 33/35 but since I took soy this cycle, I'm not sure what's going to happen either. I hope so too! Then we could be bump buddies :) :dust:

Mas- That sounds good about the cooking bacon. Food aversion this early? Maybe!

AFM - My temps have been really low this cycle. 96.8 for the last 2 days! That's my lowest temp, EVER. Did soy do it? lol And I've had watery (Possibly EWCM, heard leftover :spermy: doesn't stretch btwn your fingers like EWCM, any truth to this?) if so it was def a little bit of EWCM. First time I've seen it in YEARRRRS. Only faint lines on OPK but have been getting in lots of :sex: in lately just in case ;)


----------



## Mas1118

My temp jumped up pretty good today! Lots of twinges and cramps yesterday and today.
Wow Powell, your temps are high if 36.8 is your lowest ever! My pre O temps are usually 36.3ish and the post O are 36.6 and up. This morning mine jumped from 36.6 to almost 37!


----------



## 3gg0

Well day two of soy down. I think I may be getting the hot flashes. I was so hot last night that i turned our air way down way down, which then drop my temp. 3 more days to go.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> Well day two of soy down. I think I may be getting the hot flashes. I was so hot last night that i turned our air way down way down, which then drop my temp. 3 more days to go.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

My first cycle taking soy I had really bad hot flashes and and headaches. My the 3rd dose though it wasn't as bad. Hopefully the hot flashes ease up for you. Good luck!


AFM- CD26 today and I think I ovulated on CD24. From CD24-CD25 my temp went from 96.64 to 97.5. Today it was lower at 97.0, but it was really cold in the house and I had disrupted sleep because the dog kept stepping on me, lol. So far my ovacue readings are indicating ovulation on CD24 as well. FXd!


How are the rest of you ladies feeling? Staying positive and relaxed about this cycle?


----------



## Powell130

Kerrbear- What are you cycles normally like? YAY for O!! FX you caught that eggie and lots of :dust: your way, girl!

3gg0- I got a few mild hot flashes, but nothing like that! Is that your only side effect?

Mas- Yay for temp jumps, they normally mean good things :) What CD are you? Is that high? Kinda freaked me out when it was so low! lol 

AFM - CD12 over here. Temps are getting lower, suppose because of the soy. The OPK I took today was pretty much completely white. Just a LITTLE BITTY BIT of a line. The others had a definitely more noticable line. This is my first month using them so I'm trying to figure this whole thing out :haha: Does anyone know if left over :spermy: does or doesn't stretch btwen the fingers? If not, then I've definitely had a few little patches of EWCM which I haven't seen in a VERY long time lol So I'm really hoping that's what it was, even if it wasn't around O I'd just be glad to see it again.


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Kerrbear- What are you cycles normally like? YAY for O!! FX you caught that eggie and lots of :dust: your way, girl!
> 
> 3gg0- I got a few mild hot flashes, but nothing like that! Is that your only side effect?
> 
> Mas- Yay for temp jumps, they normally mean good things :) What CD are you? Is that high? Kinda freaked me out when it was so low! lol
> 
> AFM - CD12 over here. Temps are getting lower, suppose because of the soy. The OPK I took today was pretty much completely white. Just a LITTLE BITTY BIT of a line. The others had a definitely more noticable line. This is my first month using them so I'm trying to figure this whole thing out :haha: Does anyone know if left over :spermy: does or doesn't stretch btwen the fingers? If not, then I've definitely had a few little patches of EWCM which I haven't seen in a VERY long time lol So I'm really hoping that's what it was, even if it wasn't around O I'd just be glad to see it again.

So far it has been my only side effect.


----------



## LeahJ7712

No I'm not temping just taking Soy drinking grapefruit juice and using OPKs and using and ovulation calculator I was due to ovulate on Aug 3rd got a strong positive Aug 2nd at 11:30p BD early morning on Aug. 3rd. Hoping the cramps are a good sign.


----------



## kerrbear7183

LeahJ7712 said:


> No I'm not temping just taking Soy drinking grapefruit juice and using OPKs and using and ovulation calculator I was due to ovulate on Aug 3rd got a strong positive Aug 2nd at 11:30p BD early morning on Aug. 3rd. Hoping the cramps are a good sign.


Well good luck! I hope the ovulation pain means it was a good, strong egg. :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Kerrbear- What are you cycles normally like? YAY for O!! FX you caught that eggie and lots of :dust: your way, girl!
> 
> 3gg0- I got a few mild hot flashes, but nothing like that! Is that your only side effect?
> 
> Mas- Yay for temp jumps, they normally mean good things :) What CD are you? Is that high? Kinda freaked me out when it was so low! lol
> 
> AFM - CD12 over here. Temps are getting lower, suppose because of the soy. The OPK I took today was pretty much completely white. Just a LITTLE BITTY BIT of a line. The others had a definitely more noticable line. This is my first month using them so I'm trying to figure this whole thing out :haha: Does anyone know if left over :spermy: does or doesn't stretch btwen the fingers? If not, then I've definitely had a few little patches of EWCM which I haven't seen in a VERY long time lol So I'm really hoping that's what it was, even if it wasn't around O I'd just be glad to see it again.


My cycles are long and irregular. Last cyce I ovulated on CD33. I really hope I did ovulate on CD24. That would be over a week earlier! If it definitely was ovulation, I may just have to try soy again before Clomid if I don't get my BFP.

As far as the semen vs EWCM. When I have leftover semen after BDing it sometimes stretches a tiny but but breaks easily. It's not clear either and when you wipe it on toilet paper is soaks in easily while EWCM stays on top of the toilet paper. I also read that you can test it by dropping some CM in water. EWCM will stock together in a little ball and sink. Semen will separate and dissipate into the water.


----------



## Starsheep

Can I join you ladies? Started taking soy 2 nights ago (CD3) 80mg first night, 120mg last night... no side effects so far... Hoping it will shorten my cycles a bit as the last one was 43 days though B6 lengthened LP by 2 days from 9 to 11 :flower:


----------



## 3gg0

Well day 3 down of soy. No symptoms last night or this morning from it. Thank goodness... However, I do have a question. Did soy make anyone's AF last longer then usual? Mine are usually 5-6 days long. By the 5th I am usually spotting. This time around though it is still a good amount. I am on day 6 and it's coming out much more brown then red, but still a good flow. (Sorry)


----------



## Powell130

3gg0- I feel it lessened my after AF spotting by atleast a day. Mayb it's just getting you good and cleaned out? not too sure, sorry I can't be more helpful!

starsheep- Welcome!! That's great the B6 worked like that. Mayb the soy will being O forward a day or two and make your LP even longer! 

kerrbear- What's telling you that you did O? (BBT, OPKs) I hope you did, that would be great to bring it forward that much!! Did you get lots of :sex: in just in case? ;) The days that I noticed it (I check at night) we either :sex: that morning or the night before (idk how long leftover lasts inside lol) It stretched over an inch. It was a small little bit each time so there wasn't really that much of it to try to stretch too far, but it did. But I do recall it being pretty clear. And 1 time it had just a touch of red. And when I say just a touch, like the ink part of a pen. Just a littttttle bit of red. I check in the shower, so the water test may work for me. I'm going to try it next time (if there is one) I see it! 

leah- lets hope so!! Lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## airforcewife8

I'm sorry if someone already talked about this on this post before...there's just way too many pages to go through! lol

I hope someone can help me.

I got the Nature Made Soy Balance in a box..not a bottle. Underneath it says for menopause relief. It has 28 tablets in it and on the back it says 1 tablet includes 65mg soy isoflavones and 325mg of soy standardized extract (bean)....is it still ok to take? I'm not familiar with the bean extract or what it might do to me...I think nothing but wanted to ask...

I am currently stationed overseas in Germany so our commissaries on base cary limited supplies of certain things. I will continue to look for the nature made soy isoflavones in a bottle like I wanted to get originally but I think this might be my only option for right now unless I order them online. 

Thanks in advance! :)


----------



## airforcewife8

My question might sound kinda stupid...lol. I know the soy isoflavones come from bean in a first place. I guess I was just expecting the ingredients to be just that and nothing else..:huh:


----------



## Powell130

I am not sure of that. But I'm pretty sure someone else on here will!


----------



## WannaSticky1

I'm thinking I have either missed my surge or I didn't have one. :( I'm a little sad right now. However we did bd the night I was feeling quite a bit of cramps and then again on my 'normal' O date and the day after.


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> Well day 3 down of soy. No symptoms last night or this morning from it. Thank goodness... However, I do have a question. Did soy make anyone's AF last longer then usual? Mine are usually 5-6 days long. By the 5th I am usually spotting. This time around though it is still a good amount. I am on day 6 and it's coming out much more brown then red, but still a good flow. (Sorry)

My AF actually shortened a day.


----------



## kmp

Mas, things are sounding very promising!! Bacon is one of my fav foods, but i do hate the way the house smells after cooking it. Hope it is a food aversion symptom!! So have you tested? 

Airforce, I can't answer for sure, but its not a stupid question cause you don't want to have too much soy. I will say that mine was called soy menapause and had 55 mg of soy and I felt like mine was diff. than other ppls, but I think yours sounds fine. I guess I would research the additional bean extract and/or take less just to be sure.

Kerrbear, fx'd you caught that egg!! I am rooting you on this month!!

Hello to Powell, Wanna, 3gg0 and everyone else!!

AFM I am now 10 dpo and had a bfn at 8 dpo and this morning. I know it is still early, but atm I am not optimistic I guess i keep going back and forth, but I think w/ the other 2 pgs I felt this "feeling like I need to burp" by now and have had it very sparingly and not since a couple days ago. I sooo hope I am though. I saw a psychic at a friends party last night and she did say next birthday will be a big month for me and good things and also for having a baby she saw 8, which could mean the 8th month (August) or 8 months from now, which is April and my bday month and my dd if I am pg! Not much of a believer in all that, but if it helps with PMA I will take it for now!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0- I feel it lessened my after AF spotting by atleast a day. Mayb it's just getting you good and cleaned out? not too sure, sorry I can't be more helpful!
> 
> starsheep- Welcome!! That's great the B6 worked like that. Mayb the soy will being O forward a day or two and make your LP even longer!
> 
> kerrbear- What's telling you that you did O? (BBT, OPKs) I hope you did, that would be great to bring it forward that much!! Did you get lots of :sex: in just in case? ;) The days that I noticed it (I check at night) we either :sex: that morning or the night before (idk how long leftover lasts inside lol) It stretched over an inch. It was a small little bit each time so there wasn't really that much of it to try to stretch too far, but it did. But I do recall it being pretty clear. And 1 time it had just a touch of red. And when I say just a touch, like the ink part of a pen. Just a littttttle bit of red. I check in the shower, so the water test may work for me. I'm going to try it next time (if there is one) I see it!
> 
> leah- lets hope so!! Lots of :dust: to you!!

I use the ovacue fertility monitor and BBT charting. I had a nice dip with both on CD24 and a nice rise the next day. I had a bit of temp dip yesterday, but I had disrupted sleep and my husband had the AC blasting in the house so it was freezing in our bedroom. My temp came up a little today. I'm just keeping an eye on my temps and ovacue readings for a few days. I'm curious to see what FF does with my temps. Last cycle it drew my coverline at 4dpo so we'll see. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> Can I join you ladies? Started taking soy 2 nights ago (CD3) 80mg first night, 120mg last night... no side effects so far... Hoping it will shorten my cycles a bit as the last one was 43 days though B6 lengthened LP by 2 days from 9 to 11 :flower:


Welcome! I'm trying a b complex this cycle to lengthen my LP. My last cycle was 40 days with a 7 day LP. The soy helped ovulate sooner. My cycles before soy were 54 and 65 days and I'm not sure if or when ovulation occurred on those cycles. My last cycle I ovulated on CD33. So far, it's looking like I ovulated on CD24 which was 3 days ago. If I really did ovulate on CD24 that would be great! Good luck and I hope the soy works for you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

airforcewife8 said:


> I'm sorry if someone already talked about this on this post before...there's just way too many pages to go through! lol
> 
> I hope someone can help me.
> 
> I got the Nature Made Soy Balance in a box..not a bottle. Underneath it says for menopause relief. It has 28 tablets in it and on the back it says 1 tablet includes 65mg soy isoflavones and 325mg of soy standardized extract (bean)....is it still ok to take? I'm not familiar with the bean extract or what it might do to me...I think nothing but wanted to ask...
> 
> I am currently stationed overseas in Germany so our commissaries on base cary limited supplies of certain things. I will continue to look for the nature made soy isoflavones in a bottle like I wanted to get originally but I think this might be my only option for right now unless I order them online.
> 
> Thanks in advance! :)

I'm not sure about that. I'll see what info I can find about it when I get home from work tonight. Hopefully I can find something helpful. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

kmp said:


> Mas, things are sounding very promising!! Bacon is one of my fav foods, but i do hate the way the house smells after cooking it. Hope it is a food aversion symptom!! So have you tested?
> 
> Airforce, I can't answer for sure, but its not a stupid question cause you don't want to have too much soy. I will say that mine was called soy menapause and had 55 mg of soy and I felt like mine was diff. than other ppls, but I think yours sounds fine. I guess I would research the additional bean extract and/or take less just to be sure.
> 
> Kerrbear, fx'd you caught that egg!! I am rooting you on this month!!
> 
> Hello to Powell, Wanna, 3gg0 and everyone else!!
> 
> AFM I am now 10 dpo and had a bfn at 8 dpo and this morning. I know it is still early, but atm I am not optimistic I guess i keep going back and forth, but I think w/ the other 2 pgs I felt this "feeling like I need to burp" by now and have had it very sparingly and not since a couple days ago. I sooo hope I am though. I saw a psychic at a friends party last night and she did say next birthday will be a big month for me and good things and also for having a baby she saw 8, which could mean the 8th month (August) or 8 months from now, which is April and my bday month and my dd if I am pg! Not much of a believer in all that, but if it helps with PMA I will take it for now!


Thanks! I really hope so, too. Try not to feel too down yet. You have plenty of time this cycle to get your BFP. FXd and sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## airforcewife8

Thank you Kerrbear! I tried to google but didn't get anywhere :( I keep getting articles and all kinds of crap that goes on and on about soy in general but thats it...


----------



## 3gg0

Thanks! Only two more days left of taking soy. Guess I'll see what happens. Today I have a headache. Wondering if it's from the soy. I have been upping my dose everyday.


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> Thanks! Only two more days left of taking soy. Guess I'll see what happens. Today I have a headache. Wondering if it's from the soy. I have been upping my dose everyday.

I had some pretty bad headaches the first cycle with soy. This second cycle I had headaches but not as bad.


----------



## 3gg0

As bad as it sucks... It will be worth it if it ends up working. FX's for us!!


----------



## Powell130

I had some mild headaches too, but as long as it results in a :bfp: i'll be willing to endure all kinda stuff ;)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> I had some mild headaches too, but as long as it results in a :bfp: i'll be willing to endure all kinda stuff ;)

Exactly!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LeahJ7712

3DPO still having some right sided cramps and lower back pain. Going to Walgreens to get UTI Test kit just to make sure its not a UTI (I'm a nurse) so I just want be sure something else is not going on. Hoping I'm pregnant....fingers crossed


----------



## Powell130

Uh oh! Hope it's not. I can always tell when I get one because it burns lol FX'd your pregnant!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Powell - I checked my CM this afternoon after BDing in the AM and having a Diva Cup in most of the day - well, it was totally clear and EW-y, but couldn't stretch it at all really. So I'm figuring it was :spermy: but I didn't think it would be so EW-y after so long :shrug:

3ggo - The first time I took soy (June) I bleed way more an longer than normal - but I'm unsure whether this was due to the soy as it seems like it'd be a fast side effect. I did spot A LOT during that cycle. This is my second cycle on soy and I bled lighter than normal, but spotted again :wacko:

kmp - maybe the psychic meant she saw 8 babies in your future :twingirls::twinboys::twingirls::twinboys::haha:

Kerr- I hope that's your O for you, lots of bding :thumbup: and drawing crosshairs at 4dpo is strange..FF usually does it at 3; but i guess that depends on your temps...

AFM - DH and I haven't been able to :sex: much at all lately because we've been SO busy :telephone: but he was geared up this morning and gave me a load in no time :haha:
I ran out of opk sticks because i test too early :nope: I'v ebeen having twinges here and there, but I've been too busy to pay attention. I'm SO tired so I'm off to sleep xx


----------



## Powell130

I checked mine just a little bit ago. we :sex: earlier in the day (about 5:30pm) and around midnight when I checked it stretched and I did the water test and it didn't dissolve but I believe it's :spermy: left over because the only times I've seen it I had :sex: within the last like 12 hours. My OPKs have been white still :/


----------



## kerrbear7183

For now I did an override on FF for my temps. My ovacue monitor indicated that I ovulated on CD24 and I figure if things look like I haven't ovulated yet I can change it back. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Starsheep

3rd day of soy done & still no side effects :happydance: I get headaches quite a lot so am very pleased not to have had them from the soy (yet). No idea when to start OPKs this month... but bought loads of cheapies so have plenty to get through!


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear- keep us updated!! FX'd

starsheep- I boughts lots of them for this cycle also lol I started on the day after my last day of soy because I don't know what to expect this cycle and I also want to see what a whole cycle of mine looks like (see if I have a fade pattern or of one just turns up positive outta nowhere, or if anything even happens ). The first 4 or 5 tests had a faint line then there was one after that that got a few shades darker, then ever since then they've been white. But I'm CD14 of a normally 33/35 so we still have time. Hopefully something will happen tho, because I don't usually O


----------



## Mas1118

hello ladies! Everyone sounds good! Glad that the TWW has started for some as well!

I had a very large temp drop this morning - never had one this early in my LP before - hoping its implantation:) my throat is sore today and my glands are swollen which started yesterday and I have 2 canker sores on my tongue.


----------



## Mas1118

I'm trying to keep up but its hard with just my phone here up north. Good luck ladies!!FXed for us all and :dust:


----------



## WannaSticky1

I wonder if Soy has delayed my O. I am getting loads of EWCM the past day and today. Negative opk last night but maybe I'll get a positive soon.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Well went to the doctors today due to light abdominal cramping and lower back pain thought it was a UTI but its not. Hoping the right sided cramping and lower back pain are all good signs I am 4dpo


----------



## 3gg0

Hope you get a positive soon!


----------



## 3gg0

LeahJ7712 said:


> Well went to the doctors today due to light abdominal cramping and lower back pain thought it was a UTI but its not. Hoping the right sided cramping and lower back pain are all good signs I am 4dpo

Glad to hear it is not a UTI! Hope it is a going to be a BFP!


----------



## Powell130

Mas- That sounds promising! I got a sore throat a little after O the cycle I got my BFP. FX'd for you hun!

Wannasticky- I've heard about it delaying O sometimes. When do you normally?

Leah- Glad it wasn't a UTI! FX'd for a :bfp:

3gg0- how are you doing today?


----------



## kerrbear7183

FF gave me cross hairs after I entered today's temp. Can anyone give me an idea of why it drew my coverline so high?


----------



## WannaSticky1

I usually O mid cycle CD13-14. I haven't gotten a positive opk yet this cycle though. Having lots of EWCM.


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> LeahJ7712 said:
> 
> 
> Well went to the doctors today due to light abdominal cramping and lower back pain thought it was a UTI but its not. Hoping the right sided cramping and lower back pain are all good signs I am 4dpo
> 
> Glad to hear it is not a UTI! Hope it is a going to be a BFP!Click to expand...

I agree. Glad you don't have a UTI and hopefully it's a sign of a BFP.


----------



## kerrbear7183

WannaSticky1 said:


> I wonder if Soy has delayed my O. I am getting loads of EWCM the past day and today. Negative opk last night but maybe I'll get a positive soon.


Good luck! Hopefully you get a + OPK soon.


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Mas- That sounds promising! I got a sore throat a little after O the cycle I got my BFP. FX'd for you hun!
> 
> Wannasticky- I've heard about it delaying O sometimes. When do you normally?
> 
> Leah- Glad it wasn't a UTI! FX'd for a :bfp:
> 
> 3gg0- how are you doing today?

I am doing good today. Tonight will be my last day of soy. I toon 200mg last night and will again tonight. I haven't had any hot flashes or headaches today. AF finally stopped last night as well.

How are you doing?


----------



## Powell130

Okay so here's a picture of all of my OPKs this cycle so far. And also 1 of todays. Could I be getting close to O, it's really dark. Just not as dark. Should I test again later? This is my first cycle with them. I have to admit, I got really excited when I saw how dark this one was compared to all of the others :)
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 6









cycle.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 3gg0

Looking very good. I only test once a day, so I am not sure about testing again.


----------



## Powell130

I'm a POAS addict and bought lots of cheapies this cycle, so knowing me, I probably will haha


----------



## 3gg0

Hahaha... I bought the digital ones this month. I was thinking about buying some cheap ones as well. That way I can know when I am getting close to O. The digital one just tells me when it finds the strongest LH surge.


----------



## Powell130

It's not a bad idea. Especially since you can get them off ebay or amazon for so cheap!


----------



## 3gg0

Yea. I found a 50 pack for 13 dollars on amazon. I bought the digital pack at Walmart for 30 bucks. That was before i signed up for an amazon account.


----------



## Powell130

I got 40 OPKs and 10 HPTs off ebay for $8.99! I saw a budle similar on amazon and it was like $14 (which still isn't bad at all!)


----------



## 3gg0

Nice! Do you know what brand it was that you got? The ones I was looking at are called wondfo one step. I have never heard of them, so want to make sure they work before buying them.


----------



## Powell130

Those are the ones that I got


----------



## 3gg0

Ok. Thanks :) 

:dust: to you!!!!


----------



## Powell130

Your welcome! Ahh, I just took another one and it's back to basically white like all the ones before. Did I miss my surge or are weird things happening because of the soy?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Have you been testing once or twice a day?


----------



## 3gg0

So I bought some FertileCm the other today. I received it in the mail this afternoon. Has anyone else tried it? I am going to start it tonight. I hope it helps.


----------



## Powell130

I tested once a day for the first few days then I started getting POAS happy and bumped it up to two times a day for like the last 5 days


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> So I bought some FertileCm the other today. I received it in the mail this afternoon. Has anyone else tried it? I am going to start it tonight. I hope it helps.

I had tried it and didn't notice much of a difference. I couldn't take as many per day as it recommended because of the way it smelled, tasted, and it upset my stomach. Hopefully you have good results with it. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> I tested once a day for the first few days then I started getting POAS happy and bumped it up to two times a day for like the last 5 days

Hopefully you'll get a positive soon! :)


----------



## Powell130

I hope so!! :(


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> So I bought some FertileCm the other today. I received it in the mail this afternoon. Has anyone else tried it? I am going to start it tonight. I hope it helps.
> 
> I had tried it and didn't notice much of a difference. I couldn't take as many per day as it recommended because of the way it smelled, tasted, and it upset my stomach. Hopefully you have good results with it. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! The smell is terrible!! I didn't really notice the taste only because I made sure I couldn't taste it. I'll keep you posted :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Powell - I noticed last month that I had a random darker OPK earlier in my cycle - thought it was going to be positive the next day but it went light again...I got my positive 2 days later than I normally O. No idea why I got a darker OPK earlier on in they cycle but I don't think it meant anything...it's certainly a good sign that you're headed towards a positive soon but don't be too worried if it takes a few more days yet! And also, don't be worried if you O a little after your normal O date - it's quite common! 

As much as I would love to O early, I actually hope I O at a similar point to last cycle (CD27) as I'm away at the end of the month and I don't want the witch to join us on our holiday!!!! lol.


----------



## Powell130

Atleast it has happened to someone else! At this point, I'll be happy with proof of an O. I don't normally so if I do I'll know the Soy helps!! I have notice a little soreness in the ovary area today, no cramps or twinges tho. So maybe it's getting close! I'll probably test 2 times a day til I get a positive and it's confirmed by temps


----------



## Mas1118

Hi ladies, I'm trying to follow how everyone is doing but its harder on my bberry, lol. I hope you O soon ladies!!
I am going to test Friday morning I think, I'm doing really well waiting but I have been busy on my holidays so time is flying! I feel hot today and my boobs are getting more sore which is late in my cycle for that. Have a great night and a good day tomorrow!!


----------



## Powell130

I had another almost positive OPK earlier today. The one before was basically white and one yesterday was almost positive. I'm so confused! lol I'm glad I temp!!

Mas- GL! Anything different is normally a good sign. FX'd for you hun :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> So I bought some FertileCm the other today. I received it in the mail this afternoon. Has anyone else tried it? I am going to start it tonight. I hope it helps.
> 
> I had tried it and didn't notice much of a difference. I couldn't take as many per day as it recommended because of the way it smelled, tasted, and it upset my stomach. Hopefully you have good results with it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! The smell is terrible!! I didn't really notice the taste only because I made sure I couldn't taste it. I'll keep you posted :)Click to expand...

I know, right? To me it smells like bad eggs! lol. I'm hoping it works for you! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm trying to follow how everyone is doing but its harder on my bberry, lol. I hope you O soon ladies!!
> I am going to test Friday morning I think, I'm doing really well waiting but I have been busy on my holidays so time is flying! I feel hot today and my boobs are getting more sore which is late in my cycle for that. Have a great night and a good day tomorrow!!


Glad to hear you're having a good time and keeping busy. FXd for your BFP! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> I had another almost positive OPK earlier today. The one before was basically white and one yesterday was almost positive. I'm so confused! lol I'm glad I temp!!
> 
> Mas- GL! Anything different is normally a good sign. FX'd for you hun :dust:

Good luck with your OPKs! Hope this means your + is coming up. :)


----------



## Powell130

Thank you, I hope so too!!


----------



## Powell130

Both OPKs that I have taken today look about the same as the one yesterday. Could I maybe have missed my surge by not testing again last night? Or could it be coming up tonight? I will be testing 3x a day now! I'm hoping it's coming up!!

**UPDATE** My OPK at 9:40 pm looked the same as the one earlier today, not any lighter. ugh. I hope my temps start going up which would indicate that I just missed my surge. FX'd


----------



## Kwaggy

Thinking Im gonna Try Soy iso next cycle! Im not sure how much to take or how many days to take it?? Has anyone had success after Clomid Failed?


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey everylady :flow:

I am feeling kind of down about soy at the moment. I don't think I'll try it again next cycle. I really wanted to O early, but I'm CD20 and negative opk. I just received my opks in the mail today, so I haven't been testing regularly, last was on CD15 and -. I know it's good that I actually O'd last cycle, and I'm hoping to again on soy this cycle...but I am feeling very impatient...next month will be one year of serious TTC with one year not preventing before that :sad1:
I did get ViriliTea in the mail today and gave it to DH...he was like :shock: and super skeptical, then I made him a cup with some honey and he loved it! :thumbup: Silly men...

Well, I'm REALLY ready for a big strong O...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany day now. Anyone have any tricks to gain patience?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Both OPKs that I have taken today look about the same as the one yesterday. Could I maybe have missed my surge by not testing again last night? Or could it be coming up tonight? I will be testing 3x a day now! I'm hoping it's coming up!!
> 
> **UPDATE** My OPK at 9:40 pm looked the same as the one earlier today, not any lighter. ugh. I hope my temps start going up which would indicate that I just missed my surge. FX'd

Hope you don't have too much longer to ovulate!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Kwaggy said:


> Thinking Im gonna Try Soy iso next cycle! Im not sure how much to take or how many days to take it?? Has anyone had success after Clomid Failed?


I haven't tried Clomid yet so I'm not sure about success after Clomid has failed. 

As far as dosage and days to take it. You take it in the same way as Clomid for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle. You can do CD1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9. Dosage is up to 200mg daily for those days. They say if you took Clomid, your soy dose would be double. I took 160mg on CD3-5, 200mg on 6 & 7. It worked for me both cycles I took it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Hey everylady :flow:
> 
> I am feeling kind of down about soy at the moment. I don't think I'll try it again next cycle. I really wanted to O early, but I'm CD20 and negative opk. I just received my opks in the mail today, so I haven't been testing regularly, last was on CD15 and -. I know it's good that I actually O'd last cycle, and I'm hoping to again on soy this cycle...but I am feeling very impatient...next month will be one year of serious TTC with one year not preventing before that :sad1:
> I did get ViriliTea in the mail today and gave it to DH...he was like :shock: and super skeptical, then I made him a cup with some honey and he loved it! :thumbup: Silly men...
> 
> Well, I'm REALLY ready for a big strong O...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaany day now. Anyone have any tricks to gain patience?


I'm not overly impatient yet. We were NTNP for 4 years and this is really only our second cycle really trying. I feel good about the soy though. I ovulated on CD33 last cycle and CD24 this cycle. I left a message for the nurse at my OBGYN office that I think I'm going to push off Clomid for at least another cycle. 

What is ViriliTea?


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Both OPKs that I have taken today look about the same as the one yesterday. Could I maybe have missed my surge by not testing again last night? Or could it be coming up tonight? I will be testing 3x a day now! I'm hoping it's coming up!!
> 
> **UPDATE** My OPK at 9:40 pm looked the same as the one earlier today, not any lighter. ugh. I hope my temps start going up which would indicate that I just missed my surge. FX'd
> 
> Hope you don't have too much longer to ovulate!Click to expand...

I hope so too! :/ this is confusing!! My temp this morning was exactly the same as yesterday


----------



## Mexx

Can Soy delay AF arriving?


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you O soon float and powell!! Its frustrating waiting, I know. The Tww is frustrating too! I tested this morn and BFN:( but I'm telling myself its too early. I will test again in the morning.


----------



## floatingbaby

Mexx said:


> Can Soy delay AF arriving?

It can delay ovulation which causes AF to arrive later.


----------



## Powell130

I took another OPK just a little bit ago. The line pretty much looks like the others. Not faint but not positive. 

Is it too late to get a digi? I'm so confused! lol


----------



## Mas1118

Just keep baby dancing powell so you don't miss it and wait for the temp rise to confirm! Sometimes if you peeh a lot or drink a lot getting a true positive is difficult


----------



## Powell130

That's what I'm worried about...I pee ALOT lol It's so hard to hold it for the few hours I'm supposed to, but I do. But I also drink ALOT of water too. I'm trying to not stress about them, because even that can delay O! I've decided I'm not gonna try digis til next cycle.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell- I agree. Just keep BDing and wait for the temp rise. Then you'll know for sure. 

Mas- How many dpo are you again? And good luck when you test next!

AFM- In the early morning around 3am or so before I went to sleep, I had some slightly pink/red tinged CM. There was a tiny bit when I wiped and a bit on my finger after checking my CP (which is still high and soft). Now after waking up there's nothing, but the cramps I'm having are a little stronger than before. I'm wondering if AF will be starting early again. Last cycle I made it to 7dpo and got AF on what would have been 8dpo. I'm 7dpo today. I've been feeling so positive about this cycle and telling myself that maybe it's implanation. I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Powell130

I caught myself before I started completely obsessing. Thank you for you help Kerrbear! lol I even looked at the digis at Walmart earlier..AND WALKED AWAY! I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing and not add anything else this cycle. I shouldn't expect this one to be normal since it is my first on Soy, so idk what I was thinking :haha: we're just going to keep up the EOD, probably will :sex: everyday this weekend cuz hubs gets frisky on the weekends haha

Kerrbear- Do you normally spot before AF? It very well could be implantation! FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## Mas1118

When will you test Kerrbear if AF doesn't show? I can't wait for someone to get a BFP! My boobs are pretty sore and I'm not sure if they got sore late in my cycle right before AF back before all the fertiltiy treatments so I'm not reading into it too much but am still hoping its a good sign - if that makes sense.


----------



## Powell130

FX'd it is a good sign!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I don't ever spot before AF. The cramps I had early this morning before going to bed and the ones I had when I woke up were kinda like AF cramps just not quite as bad. They lightened up as the day went on and would only come and go. I haven't had any more spotting either. My nipples are still a little sensitive and I have some lower back pain, too. I know it can all be signs of impending doom (a.k.a. AF) so I'm not really paying too much attention to the "symptoms". The earliest I will test is 8/17 which would be 14dpo. FF gives me a test date of 8/22. I'm just not sure how long my LP will be. Hopefully the B Complax makes it long enough that implantation can occur and stick. We'll see! :)


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> I don't ever spot before AF. The cramps I had early this morning before goinf to bed and the ones I had when I woke up were kinda like AF cramps just not quite as bad. They lightened up as the day went on and would only come and go. I haven't had any more spotting either. My nipples are still a little sensitive and I have some lower back pain, too. I know it can all be signs of impending doom (a.k.a. AF) so I'm not really paying too much attention to the "symptoms". The earliest I will test is 8/17 which would be 14dpo. FF gives me a test date of 8/22. I'm just not sure how long my LP will be. Hopefully the B Complax makes it long enough that implantation can occur and stick. We'll see! :)

good luck!


----------



## Mas1118

BFN for me again this morning:( I'm worried I'm out. Really hoping and praying I'm not though. No real AF signs yet - some cramps but I have had them for days. Willkeep testing.


----------



## Mas1118

I'm a bit grumpy and moody today - hope its good hormones and not bad ones


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry for another BFN. Hopefully it's just not showing up yet. I hope you get a BFP next time you test. Sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I don't ever spot before AF. The cramps I had early this morning before goinf to bed and the ones I had when I woke up were kinda like AF cramps just not quite as bad. They lightened up as the day went on and would only come and go. I haven't had any more spotting either. My nipples are still a little sensitive and I have some lower back pain, too. I know it can all be signs of impending doom (a.k.a. AF) so I'm not really paying too much attention to the "symptoms". The earliest I will test is 8/17 which would be 14dpo. FF gives me a test date of 8/22. I'm just not sure how long my LP will be. Hopefully the B Complax makes it long enough that implantation can occur and stick. We'll see! :)
> 
> good luck!Click to expand...


Thanks Danielle! How are things with you?


----------



## Powell130

i am SO confused today! The OPK I took a little bit ago looked pretty much the same as yesterday. I have NO idea what's going on haha It's been I think 3 days with them looking pretty much the same. I wonder if there's a positive in there and I didn't realize? 

Looking at my OPKs after they have dried, it looks like the test line fades from left to right and the control line fades from top to bottom. I think that's making it hard for me to tell if it's the same shade or darker because they have a different fade pattern.. Are my eyes playing tricks on me or has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I only really used OPKs for a short time so I don't have too much experience with them. You could always try posting some pics on here and have all of us look at them and see what we think. Sometimes it's helpful to have another set of eyes taking a look. :)


----------



## OperationBbyO

Hey ladies! I haven't been through this thread in a while. I'm basically twiddling my thumbs waiting for my second RE appointment. We get the results of DH's second SA and then we get a plan! If DH's results are the same as last time or better we get to keep TCC "naturally" with me on Femara + progesterone supplements after O. If DH is worse than we thought then we have to decide if we want to give some other things a shot before (I assume) moving to IVF. Ugh. I so don't want to go through that.

I'm keeping the faith that Femara will work for me. My RE said it doesn't have as many crappy side effects as clomid (thin lining, decreased CM) and I think that's great! I think I'll have one more cycle before we get to start. That's a bummer but at this point I've been waiting so long one more month doesn't really matter.


----------



## Powell130

I've posted a few pics on here. I also started a thread with a poll either yesterday or today. Both with few responses. My phone takes crappy pictures tho, which doesn't help! :(


Here is 

CD14
CD16
CD17
&
CD18

Looks like CD18 came out the clearest. I took that one outside. Looks like I'll be taking pictures of little POAS outside looking like a crazy lady from now on :haha:


*EDIT* Does anyone see what I'm talking about when I said it looks like the control line has a up and down fade pattern? It's easiest to spot in the CD18 picture. Do I go by the darkest part or the color the the most of the line is? (most of the line is a little lighter than the top and bottom parts of it.)
 



Attached Files:







CD14.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8









CD16.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8









CD17.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10









C18.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mexx

Hey ladies - which days are the best days to take soy to increase chances? Thanks xxx


----------



## 3gg0

Mexx said:


> Hey ladies - which days are the best days to take soy to increase chances? Thanks xxx

I took mine CD3-7

CD3: 80mg
CD4: 120mg
CD5: 160mg
CD6 &7: 200mg.

GL and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> I've posted a few pics on here. I also started a thread with a poll either yesterday or today. Both with few responses. My phone takes crappy pictures tho, which doesn't help! :(
> 
> 
> Here is
> 
> CD14
> CD16
> CD17
> &
> CD18
> 
> Looks like CD18 came out the clearest. I took that one outside. Looks like I'll be taking pictures of little POAS outside looking like a crazy lady from now on :haha:
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Does anyone see what I'm talking about when I said it looks like the control line has a up and down fade pattern? It's easiest to spot in the CD18 picture. Do I go by the darkest part or the color the the most of the line is? (most of the line is a little lighter than the top and bottom parts of it.)

It's really hard to tell. The bottom one on CD17 and the CD18 almost look positive to me. They're a little blurry though. Some cell phones suck with taking pictures.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mexx said:


> Hey ladies - which days are the best days to take soy to increase chances? Thanks xxx


It depends on what you're looking to get out of it. Taking it CD1-5 or 2-6 will increase the chance of multiple eggs being released. Taking it CD4-8 or 5-9 will result in fewer, more mature eggs. A happy medium would be CD3-7. You would have the chance of multiple eggs being released that are also mature. 

The way I took it last cycle and this cycle was:
CD3-5 160mg
CD 6 & 7 200mg


----------



## Powell130

Today's looks the closest to positive so far in person also. However this is my first cycle with them, so for all I know, they're all negative haha

Do you see the weird fade pattern on the control line?


----------



## airforcewife8

Looks like I won't be taking soy this month like I had planned! 

FOUND OUT WE ARE PREGNANT! 5 WEEKS :)

Baby dust to you ladies!!!! Keep your chin up


----------



## kerrbear7183

airforcewife8 said:


> Looks like I won't be taking soy this month like I had planned!
> 
> FOUND OUT WE ARE PREGNANT! 5 WEEKS :)
> 
> Baby dust to you ladies!!!! Keep your chin up


Congrats! That's great that you don't have to try soy. H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Mexx

Congrats on your BFP xxx


----------



## Powell130

airforcewife8 said:


> Looks like I won't be taking soy this month like I had planned!
> 
> FOUND OUT WE ARE PREGNANT! 5 WEEKS :)
> 
> Baby dust to you ladies!!!! Keep your chin up

Yay for :bfp:!! How many cycles had you guys been trying? Anything different you did this cycle? Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## 3gg0

airforcewife8 said:


> Looks like I won't be taking soy this month like I had planned!
> 
> FOUND OUT WE ARE PREGNANT! 5 WEEKS :)
> 
> Baby dust to you ladies!!!! Keep your chin up

Congrats!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Airforcewife- Congrats!! That's great!


----------



## Mas1118

Powell - I think the last ones look positive or almost - what cd are you now? Hope you get a temp rise soon to confirm - then you can sit back for the tww!


----------



## Mas1118

I have some pains tonight - just like a constant pain just under my belly button on the left. Worried I may get a visitor in the morning. Hope not!


----------



## Powell130

I'm CD18 today (8.11.2012) FF has me Oing on sunday which kinda matches up with my OPKs and does match my ticker. Which I guess on the LP on all of those I don't normally O. Maybe my stars are aligning for me this cycle and will end in a :bfp: 

Oh no Mas- I hope she doesn't arrive!


----------



## Mas1118

she arrived in full force 6am this morning, stupid :witch: the only good thing is she is full red flow and my temp dropped right down. Last cycle it was brown yucky flow, super light and my temp never really dropped properly because of leftover cysts from the injections. I am hoping that this cycle is better as it started better. I made 8 follicles with soy taken cd 3-7 so I am going to try either cd 4-8 or 5-9 to get a better egg seeing as quality is my issue. Which do you ladies think? Maybe 4-8 200mg?


----------



## Powell130

Sorry for your visit. 

That sounds like a good dose if you're going for better eggs!

GL


----------



## airforcewife8

Thanks a lot everyone! I'm still in shock! 



Powell130 said:


> airforcewife8 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I won't be taking soy this month like I had planned!
> 
> FOUND OUT WE ARE PREGNANT! 5 WEEKS :)
> 
> Baby dust to you ladies!!!! Keep your chin up
> 
> Yay for :bfp:!! How many cycles had you guys been trying? Anything different you did this cycle? Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...

We only tried for one cycle and got super lucky. I def don't want to sound like I'm rubbing it in by any means...I know some of you ladies have been trying for much longer. I just took prenatals and fish oil and did OPKs...I even ordered preseed, evening primrose, and soy isoflavones for next cycle...I was so SURE I was out this time and the witch was coming! Thank Goodness she didn't...

Baby dust and a prayer sent your way!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> she arrived in full force 6am this morning, stupid :witch: the only good thing is she is full red flow and my temp dropped right down. Last cycle it was brown yucky flow, super light and my temp never really dropped properly because of leftover cysts from the injections. I am hoping that this cycle is better as it started better. I made 8 follicles with soy taken cd 3-7 so I am going to try either cd 4-8 or 5-9 to get a better egg seeing as quality is my issue. Which do you ladies think? Maybe 4-8 200mg?


Sorry AF got you! Hopefully this will be your lucky cycle. What dose of soy did you take before? I've heard that it's better to up the dose the last day or 2.


----------



## kerrbear7183

airforcewife8 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone! I'm still in shock!
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airforcewife8 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I won't be taking soy this month like I had planned!
> 
> FOUND OUT WE ARE PREGNANT! 5 WEEKS :)
> 
> Baby dust to you ladies!!!! Keep your chin up
> 
> Yay for :bfp:!! How many cycles had you guys been trying? Anything different you did this cycle? Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> We only tried for one cycle and got super lucky. I def don't want to sound like I'm rubbing it in by any means...I know some of you ladies have been trying for much longer. I just took prenatals and fish oil and did OPKs...I even ordered preseed, evening primrose, and soy isoflavones for next cycle...I was so SURE I was out this time and the witch was coming! Thank Goodness she didn't...
> 
> Baby dust and a prayer sent your way!!!Click to expand...

That's awesome it happened your first cycle! I'm so happy for you! Be sure to stop by and update us on how you're doing. How many dpo did you test?


----------



## Mexx

How / when do you take evening primrose oil? 

Thanks x


----------



## Powell130

Mexx said:


> How / when do you take evening primrose oil?
> 
> Thanks x

you can take 1,000-3,000mg a day from AF-O. Don't take after O tho, because it can cause uterun (sp?) contractions which can make you fail to implant or miscarry.


----------



## airforcewife8

Kerrbear7183, I didn't get my BFP until 18dpo. I tested religiously every day starting 7 dpo I think. It was frustrating honestly...because I saw so many girls get their BFPs at 9-10dpo...for sure by 14-15dpo. At 17dpo I got a BFN as usual...so I didn't even plan on testing the next day and was going to wait for AF. Not even sure what posessed me to test the following day...it was like a 6th sense. lol and voila! So, with that said...I've truly learned that everyone is different and it is possible to get bfn's up until this late! :)


----------



## Mexx

Thank you. I will try EPO - not used before. Thank you :) x


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> It's not a bad idea. Especially since you can get them off ebay or amazon for so cheap!




3gg0 said:


> Yea. I found a 50 pack for 13 dollars on amazon. I bought the digital pack at Walmart for 30 bucks. That was before i signed up for an amazon account.




Powell130 said:


> I got 40 OPKs and 10 HPTs off ebay for $8.99! I saw a budle similar on amazon and it was like $14 (which still isn't bad at all!)




3gg0 said:


> Nice! Do you know what brand it was that you got? The ones I was looking at are called wondfo one step. I have never heard of them, so want to make sure they work before buying them.




Powell130 said:


> Those are the ones that I got

Well I bought some cheap ones. Should be here within a week. I am scheduled to O on the 21st according to my period app, but since I took the soy this month not sure if it will make me O sooner or later. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Powell130

I'm doing good. I got a positive (well I think it was) OPK yesterday so I'm waitin for O now then I'll be in the 2WW. I'm excited for the 2WW this cycle! How are you doing?


----------



## 3gg0

Becoming very impatient waiting to O. Otherwise, I am doing good. 

Yay on your positive!!! FX's this is your month!


----------



## Powell130

Keep your fingers that my temps agree with (what I think) and go up in the AM! I hope you O soon!! It sux waiting, I'm still halfway there as I'm not sure if it was positive or not. I'm just gonna :sex: like it is :haha:


----------



## kerrbear7183

airforcewife8 said:


> Kerrbear7183, I didn't get my BFP until 18dpo. I tested religiously every day starting 7 dpo I think. It was frustrating honestly...because I saw so many girls get their BFPs at 9-10dpo...for sure by 14-15dpo. At 17dpo I got a BFN as usual...so I didn't even plan on testing the next day and was going to wait for AF. Not even sure what posessed me to test the following day...it was like a 6th sense. lol and voila! So, with that said...I've truly learned that everyone is different and it is possible to get bfn's up until this late! :)


Yeah. When I had the miscarriage I had regular cycles and was like a few days late when I tested. It was totally unplanned and I tested in the afternoon. My best friend made me drink like tons of water and then POAS 3 more times and they were all positive. So maybe I would have been an earlier tester then. Who knows, lol. 

I definitely want to try to wait until 14dpo to test if possible. That way I guess I'd know for sure that AF would be due around that time.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear- that's a good idea to wait til then. that way you're more likely to get an accurate result.

I put some dummy temps in FF just now, and if my temp rises as much as .1F tomorrow & wednesday it will put my crosshairs up on Sunday. which we :sex: that day :) now just gotta wait to see if it does rise! it rose a little today which made me excited, still not above coverline tho, but even with it


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's what I figured. Good luck with the temps! Hopefully they rise and stay up!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you!!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Hello everyone :flower:

I just caught up with you all - spent the weekend away. Glad to hear so many are in the tww! Kerr, you O'd earlier this cycle, that's great! 

Powell, I'm having similar issues with my opks...they have been dark, but not as dark as the control lines :wacko: I couldn't tell with the fading in your pix cause they were too blurry; but I know what you mean. Even though I keep mine all in a line to compare, I don't judge them after they have dried because they change so much once they are dry. My test line has Always dried lighter even on positive results. So keep them to compare day-to-day, but don't make decisions on neg/pos after the 10min time frame.

I have been so busy this cycle that I haven't been paying as close attention to my bod as I normally do. And I've had a few off-time temps so I'm a little loose with interpreting my chart. FF gave me dashed cross hairs today, probably dashed b/c my other signs (aside from temp shift) don't really point toward O yet. My opk today was lighter than the previous two, so maybe i did :shrug: I'd be thrilled if I did O 3 days ago b/c BD timing was good...but a little sad b/c we just spent $100 on microbrewery beer from the town we visited :dohh: and I SO want to taste them all! I'll see what my temps are tomorrow...


----------



## Powell130

I don't make decisions after the 10 minutes either. I wanted to put them all together for my first cycle using them to see if I had a fade pattern or just BAM a positive. Looks like I have a fade pattern.


----------



## 3gg0

Well just an update... I am still waiting to O. Looks like I have to get a new thermometer because the one I have doesn't work correctly. Which now makes sense why I never notice anything with my temps. Ugh!! 

The fertileCM I am taking seems to be working for me. I have noticed a little bit of a difference in my CM. hoping it makes a huge difference during O. 

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Powell130

What kind of thermometer do you have?


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> What kind of thermometer do you have?

I have a Walgreens brand one. Apperantly it has it's own default temps. Some ladies on another thread talked about it and said they had to get a new one and now they actually see the differences in their temps. The temps are always 96.80, 96.93, 97.05, and 97.18. They never stray from those temps.

I think I am going to buy a nexcare brand. Any suggestions??


----------



## Powell130

Same thermometer, same problem. I am actually still using my old regular (non BBT) thermometer and it's working better than that one (i first use the old, than the walgreens) because I read all the reviews and people talking about the "favorite" temps and noticed it. If this cycle isn't successful, I think I'm going to get the BD Basal


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Same thermometer, same problem. I am actually still using my old regular (non BBT) thermometer and it's working better than that one (i first use the old, than the walgreens) because I read all the reviews and people talking about the "favorite" temps and noticed it. If this cycle isn't successful, I think I'm going to get the BD Basal

Makes me really mad. I mean t wasn't expensive, but still. I bought the their BBT one and used it thinking everything was fine and something was wrong with me. Now I have to start all over again... Annoying! O well... At least I am using OPK's as well!

Did you find your temp spike? FX's for you!


----------



## Powell130

Yeah it's really annoying, they shouldn't sell such a faulty product for TTC!!

I had a slight spike this morning. I put in some dummy temps and if it rises even just .1F for the next 2 days (it was 97.1 this morning and if it's atleast 97.2 tomorrow and wednesday then my crosshairs will be up for sunday) I'm so exicted to go to sleep and wake up at 6 to temp! I was so excited when it went up the little bit today that I immediately got up and got on the computer and put my temps in :haha:


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Hello everyone :flower:
> 
> I just caught up with you all - spent the weekend away. Glad to hear so many are in the tww! Kerr, you O'd earlier this cycle, that's great!
> 
> Powell, I'm having similar issues with my opks...they have been dark, but not as dark as the control lines :wacko: I couldn't tell with the fading in your pix cause they were too blurry; but I know what you mean. Even though I keep mine all in a line to compare, I don't judge them after they have dried because they change so much once they are dry. My test line has Always dried lighter even on positive results. So keep them to compare day-to-day, but don't make decisions on neg/pos after the 10min time frame.
> 
> I have been so busy this cycle that I haven't been paying as close attention to my bod as I normally do. And I've had a few off-time temps so I'm a little loose with interpreting my chart. FF gave me dashed cross hairs today, probably dashed b/c my other signs (aside from temp shift) don't really point toward O yet. My opk today was lighter than the previous two, so maybe i did :shrug: I'd be thrilled if I did O 3 days ago b/c BD timing was good...but a little sad b/c we just spent $100 on microbrewery beer from the town we visited :dohh: and I SO want to taste them all! I'll see what my temps are tomorrow...


I know! I was so excited to ovulate 9 days sooner! 9 days!!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I bought my thermometer from fairhaven health and I love it. It's the best I've found.


----------



## Starsheep

Nothing at all happening here... no side effects when taking the soy & nothing happening since. Probably got another week or two to wait til O anyway but hopefully I'll notice *some* effect at some point... Don't really want another 43 day cycle... on CD 13 today.


----------



## Powell130

I believe I am 2DPO (possibly 1) but the thunder this morning woke me up about an hour before I was set to take my temps. When I woke up about 4:45-5am it was 97.0. When I woke up at alarm time 6am it was 97.1. I wonder how much more it would have gone up with that other hour of sleep considering I only need 97.2 today and tomorrow to confirm O. I'm SO mad!

I don't even know what (if anything) to put in FF today for temps. I've read about some ladies adjusting theirs due to waking up too early, etc. But I wouldn't even begin to know how to do that!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Any advice is so welcome! lol I'm so frustrated dang it


----------



## floatingbaby

here Powell, I use this link all the time when I wake up too early or late or whatever:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Powell130

Another chick on a different thread did it for me and then gave me the link. It says my temp would have been 97.25!! yay now just waiting for tomorrow's temp for crosshairs :)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Another chick on a different thread did it for me and then gave me the link. It says my temp would have been 97.25!! yay now just waiting for tomorrow's temp for crosshairs :)

FX's crossed for you and the temp spike!!! :)


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Another chick on a different thread did it for me and then gave me the link. It says my temp would have been 97.25!! yay now just waiting for tomorrow's temp for crosshairs :)
> 
> FX's crossed for you and the temp spike!!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you hun!


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Airforcewife! H&H 9 months to you!

Yay for the crosshairs Powell!! How's everyone doing?

AFM - I got my positive OPK on Monday evening so I should have O'd yesterday judging by past experience...but other than a few twinges I have not felt O. Last month on Soy it was really painful at O so now I'm concerned I didn't O :( My positive OPK has come about a week earlier than last cycle so I don't really know what's happening!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I only had some slight twinges with ovulation and a littly achiness afterwards. I hope you did ovulate and if not that you do soon! I'm getting a little scared that my test date is only 2 days away. I'm afraid AF will show up before then or that I'll get a BFN and she'll show up right after. I'm weird I know, lol. :haha: I'm just really hoping for a positive.


----------



## airforcewife8

Mrs B. said:


> Congrats Airforcewife! H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Yay for the crosshairs Powell!! How's everyone doing?
> 
> AFM - I got my positive OPK on Monday evening so I should have O'd yesterday judging by past experience...but other than a few twinges I have not felt O. Last month on Soy it was really painful at O so now I'm concerned I didn't O :( My positive OPK has come about a week earlier than last cycle so I don't really know what's happening!

Thank you! :) I was just reading about what you're saying about your O. You chould have two surges like I did. I thought I O'd on CD 11 bc of my positive OPK but then 5-6 days later I got another positive! Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

UGH. No crosshairs for me. Temop dropped again this morning! I'm so frustrated. 

I kinda had 2 (what I thought, or I guess they could be) strong OPKs. Then my temp started rising. But has dropped again today. I guess I'll do another OPK today just to see if anything because I even thought I O'd because I've been sore in the ovary and had some pulling the other night and have been feeling twinges. 

I guess I f***ed s**t up when I accidentally took 34 mgs the first two days?!

SO OVER THIS


----------



## 3gg0

Try and stay positive Powell!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

AFM: I am still waiting to ovulate. I haven't noticed anything yet. Hoping the soy worked for me. I do have a lot more CM thanks to the feritleCM.


----------



## floatingbaby

Mrs. B - I'm with you on the lack of strong O feeling :wacko: are you temping? (i forget) But last month for me (on soy) was strong O feeling, immediate signs (sensitive nips...) and this O I barely noticed :dohh: I'm a little worried as my temps aren't that high and I didn't get a clearly positive opk. In fact, on CD20 I had barely a hint of a line, so I figured O was still a ways away (last cycle was CD26), then three days later I get crosshairs on CD21!!!! I did have a dark OPK on CD21, but I just don't know :shrug: 

Kerr - that is SO exciting you are close to testing!! YAY :happydance: what are you feeling?! This LP is kicking last LPs ass, eh?!

powell, I don't think you did any damage taking the 34mg of soy for first two days. all you did was start with a really small dose, but you increased it, so you did nothing wrong :flower: here's to hoping you O soon!


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Kerrbear - maybe I'm just having a non painful O this month...who knows! Oh yay your test date is so close! I have my fingers crossed for you - it's bfp time!!! :D

Thanks Airforcewife - Half of me thinks it's possible that this was just a false surge but the other half thinks this must be it (I either O'd in the last day or I'm not going to O). I've never had a false surge before and I always get an almost positive OPK then a positive one. And (tmi) my boobs are sore today which I think only ever happens after O. Oh well, I guess I will find out if the timing was right when AF arrives!!! I will take another OPK later in the week though just to be sure :)

Sorry Powell :( I don't think the low doses of Soy would have caused this though - as I understand it low doses of Soy won't have any effect...what CD are you now and when do you normally O? 

floatingbaby - I know, it's the only time I like to feel pain!! lol. I normally got some amount of O pain before taking Soy so that's what makes it seem strange. I had one month where I didn't feel O and I am pretty sure I didn't O that month (happened to be the only other month that I O'd around this time in my cycle). Makes me quite concerned that I'm not O'ing this month :( No, I don't temp - it kept making me wake up at 4am in anticipation and I got so tired!! If I were you (and I'll be doing this) I would do some more OPK's until you have passed CD26 to be sure you don't get a second surge. Lol, this is strange - you and I O'd around the same day last month (CD26 and CD27) and this month early (CD20/21 and CD20/21!!). We both had strong O last month and didn't feel O this month! I'm a few days behind you on the cycle though - I'm only on CD 22 today. :)


----------



## Powell130

oh and by f***ed s**t up I mean trying to get it to make me ovulate..

3gg0- I'm trying. I just keep telling myself it just means more :sex: lol what CD are you?

floatingbaby- i don't mean physical damage to me, I just mean damage to this cycle, i suppose I should have been more clear during my rant, I was just upset at this mornings temp. you sound almost as confused as I am about whats going on in there?! 

MrsB- I am CD22. I don't normally ovulate, which is why I tried the soy to bring it on. I was feeling alot of twinges and cramps this morning, so it made me think, mayb I've geared up to O everytime my temp dropped to 96.8, cuz it's done it 3x and 2 outta the 3 I had a pretty dark OPK a day or two before. I didn't take one yesterday because I thought I O'd on Sunday but I now I really wish I did :dohh:


----------



## Mrs B.

It certainly sounds like the Soy is trying to make you O - twinges and cramps are a good sign. I would keep checking the OPK's in case you get a second surge. How long are your cycles normally when you don't O? I found Soy delayed my O the first time I tried it...so I'd say there's a good chance you have time to O yet (if you haven't already!).


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> oh and by f***ed s**t up I mean trying to get it to make me ovulate..
> 
> 3gg0- I'm trying. I just keep telling myself it just means more :sex: lol what CD are you?
> 
> floatingbaby- i don't mean physical damage to me, I just mean damage to this cycle, i suppose I should have been more clear during my rant, I was just upset at this mornings temp. you sound almost as confused as I am about whats going on in there?!
> 
> MrsB- I am CD22. I don't normally ovulate, which is why I tried the soy to bring it on. I was feeling alot of twinges and cramps this morning, so it made me think, mayb I've geared up to O everytime my temp dropped to 96.8, cuz it's done it 3x and 2 outta the 3 I had a pretty dark OPK a day or two before. I didn't take one yesterday because I thought I O'd on Sunday but I now I really wish I did :dohh:

I am on CD15. Hoping to O sooner then what FF and my app says. FX the soy works for me as well. I have not found my lh surge yet. Hoping to have the OPK's I bought on amazon tomorrow.


----------



## Powell130

Mrs B. said:


> It certainly sounds like the Soy is trying to make you O - twinges and cramps are a good sign. I would keep checking the OPK's in case you get a second surge. How long are your cycles normally when you don't O? I found Soy delayed my O the first time I tried it...so I'd say there's a good chance you have time to O yet (if you haven't already!).

These last 2 days it feels like somethings trying to happen. Last night and this morning I was feeling the most cramps and twinges so mayb the temp drop today is for O. (trying to stay positive) My cycles are normally 33/35 days, last one being 34. Gonna :sex: tonight just in case!! I really now wish I would have taken an OPK yesterday, atleast 1. :dohh:


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Kerr - that is SO exciting you are close to testing!! YAY :happydance: what are you feeling?! This LP is kicking last LPs ass, eh?!


Right now I'm so excited to be this far into the LP. Even if I don't get a BFP, I will happy to know the B complex did its job. So far my LP has been extended 5 days! I'm really hoping this means I'll get my BFP. I'm excited and scared to test. I just hate seeing those BFNs. I'll be sure to update you ladies on the results.



Powell130 said:


> oh and by f***ed s**t up I mean trying to get it to make me ovulate..
> 
> 3gg0- I'm trying. I just keep telling myself it just means more :sex: lol what CD are you?
> 
> floatingbaby- i don't mean physical damage to me, I just mean damage to this cycle, i suppose I should have been more clear during my rant, I was just upset at this mornings temp. you sound almost as confused as I am about whats going on in there?!
> 
> MrsB- I am CD22. I don't normally ovulate, which is why I tried the soy to bring it on. I was feeling alot of twinges and cramps this morning, so it made me think, mayb I've geared up to O everytime my temp dropped to 96.8, cuz it's done it 3x and 2 outta the 3 I had a pretty dark OPK a day or two before. I didn't take one yesterday because I thought I O'd on Sunday but I now I really wish I did :dohh:


I'd keep an eye on your temps the next few days and hopefully they'll rise and stay up. Last cycle was my first with soy and I had a couple times where my temps dipped and I thought I would ovulate then didn't until CD33. I don't normally ovulate either.




Mrs B. said:


> Thanks Kerrbear - maybe I'm just having a non painful O this month...who knows! Oh yay your test date is so close! I have my fingers crossed for you - it's bfp time!!! :D


Thanks! I'm a little scared though. I'm tired of seeing BFNs. The whole time we were NTNP and I had off cycles I would test and of course get BFNs. Really hoping this will be a BFP.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> floatingbaby said:
> 
> 
> Kerr - that is SO exciting you are close to testing!! YAY :happydance: what are you feeling?! This LP is kicking last LPs ass, eh?!
> 
> 
> Right now I'm so excited to be this far into the LP. Even if I don't get a BFP, I will happy to know the B complex did its job. So far my LP has been extended 5 days! I'm really hoping this means I'll get my BFP. I'm excited and scared to test. I just hate seeing those BFNs. I'll be sure to update you ladies on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> oh and by f***ed s**t up I mean trying to get it to make me ovulate..
> 
> 3gg0- I'm trying. I just keep telling myself it just means more :sex: lol what CD are you?
> 
> floatingbaby- i don't mean physical damage to me, I just mean damage to this cycle, i suppose I should have been more clear during my rant, I was just upset at this mornings temp. you sound almost as confused as I am about whats going on in there?!
> 
> MrsB- I am CD22. I don't normally ovulate, which is why I tried the soy to bring it on. I was feeling alot of twinges and cramps this morning, so it made me think, mayb I've geared up to O everytime my temp dropped to 96.8, cuz it's done it 3x and 2 outta the 3 I had a pretty dark OPK a day or two before. I didn't take one yesterday because I thought I O'd on Sunday but I now I really wish I did :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd keep an eye on your temps the next few days and hopefully they'll rise and stay up. Last cycle was my first with soy and I had a couple times where my temps dipped and I thought I would ovulate then didn't until CD33. I don't normally ovulate either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kerrbear - maybe I'm just having a non painful O this month...who knows! Oh yay your test date is so close! I have my fingers crossed for you - it's bfp time!!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm a little scared though. I'm tired of seeing BFNs. The whole time we were NTNP and I had off cycles I would test and of course get BFNs. Really hoping this will be a BFP.Click to expand...

I hope that's what's happening with me! FX'd for a :bfp: for you hun!! if not, that's great that your LP is so much longer


----------



## kerrbear7183

Try not to worry too much so it doesn't delay ovulation. I'll be happy if I m ake it to my test date without AF showing up and even if I get a BFN I'll be happy about the LP. Obviously I'd be much happier with a BFP, lol!


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Try not to worry too much so it doesn't delay ovulation. I'll be happy if I m ake it to my test date without AF showing up and even if I get a BFN I'll be happy about the LP. Obviously I'd be much happier with a BFP, lol!

Easier said than done, but you know that! lol I'm trying tho, I'm just gonna keep telling myself that I have O'd (to keep stress down) but :sex: like I haven't


----------



## Mrs B.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Kerrbear!! How many dpo are you? Glad the B complex has helped with your LP!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry too much so it doesn't delay ovulation. I'll be happy if I m ake it to my test date without AF showing up and even if I get a BFN I'll be happy about the LP. Obviously I'd be much happier with a BFP, lol!
> 
> Easier said than done, but you know that! lol I'm trying tho, I'm just gonna keep telling myself that I have O'd (to keep stress down) but :sex: like I haven'tClick to expand...


I know! That's why I say "not too much", lol. I figure that sounds a little better than "don't worry and just relax". Sounds like a good plan you have. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mrs B. said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Kerrbear!! How many dpo are you? Glad the B complex has helped with your LP!

Today (8/16), I'm 13dpo! That's 6 days longer than my last LP so far. :)


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Mrs B. said:
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Kerrbear!! How many dpo are you? Glad the B complex has helped with your LP!
> 
> Today (8/16), I'm 13dpo! That's 6 days longer than my last LP so far. :)Click to expand...

That's great news Kerrbear!!

AFM - temp was kinda weird this morning. I woke up at 5:30 and at 7 (normally temp at 6) at 5:30 it was 97.0 at 7 it was 97.2. I used the adjusting website and got 97.1 and 97.0 I'm thinking about putting 97.05 in FF because it's a happy medium btwn the two..thoughts on this idea? either way it was a big jump from yesterday, only time will tell if I have O'd. Mayb I did yesterday?


----------



## kerrbear7183

My temps are gradually going down so I'm thinking AF will probably be showing soon. I've only had one temp below the coverline and I've been having disrupted sleep for a few days, but still.


----------



## Mexx

When do you take EPO and how much? 
thanks x


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> My temps are gradually going down so I'm thinking AF will probably be showing soon. I've only had one temp below the coverline and I've been having disrupted sleep for a few days, but still.

You're not out til she's here! FX'd for you hun!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> My temps are gradually going down so I'm thinking AF will probably be showing soon. I've only had one temp below the coverline and I've been having disrupted sleep for a few days, but still.
> 
> You're not out til she's here! FX'd for you hun!Click to expand...

Thanks! I know, I'm just feeling kinda down today. Not really sure why. As far as your temps, I'd probably go with 97.1 since that's in the middle of both your temps.


----------



## Powell130

That's what I put in FF. I'm back to the same place I was Monday, temp wise, need 2 more temps of 97.2 or higher for crosshairs, they're still on Sunday tho which is good. So I'm just gonna stick with that til I find out otherwise (IF) 

Guess I really may be 4DPO lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sometimes it's hard to figure out, lol.


----------



## Powell130

Yes, yes it is lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

I think I'm out ladies.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> I think I'm out ladies.

Oh no!! Why do you think that?

:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Worse cramps and spotting started a few hours ago. My temps are slowly going down, too. I think AF is right around the corner.


----------



## 3gg0

Oh no!!! :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know. :( I'll have to see if AF shows up full force. I'm trying to stay positive, but I don't think this is just spotting.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Worse cramps and spotting started a few hours ago. My temps are slowly going down, too. I think AF is right around the corner.

:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

BFN this morning. Still having some light spotting so I'm not sure what's going on. I'll just have to wait and see if AF shows up full force.


----------



## Powell130

Boo! I'm sorry hun. I hope she doesn't show up full force and you get a BFP in a few days


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: kerrbear
Powell I hope you get your crosshairs soon!
Where is everyone else in your cycle? Float - did you O yet?
I'm on cd6 so day 2 of soy. I'm doing 180mg cd 5,6 and 7 then 200mg cd8 and 9. So I'm hoping it gives me some good quality ones or even just one this time around. We re on our way out East to New Brunswick to visit DH Family for a week. Very excited!
I will keep checking in as I can! Hoping for some BFP's soon!


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> :hugs: kerrbear
> Powell I hope you get your crosshairs soon!
> Where is everyone else in your cycle? Float - did you O yet?
> I'm on cd6 so day 2 of soy. I'm doing 180mg cd 5,6 and 7 then 200mg cd8 and 9. So I'm hoping it gives me some good quality ones or even just one this time around. We re on our way out East to New Brunswick to visit DH Family for a week. Very excited!
> I will keep checking in as I can! Hoping for some BFP's soon!

Thank you hun!! I hope so too! I hope you have a good trip :)


----------



## Powell130

Thank you to which ever 3 ladies signed up for FF off of my sig. I now have 13 more days of FREE VIP!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've had more cramping and bleeding. Not heavy enought for a tampon yet but I think it will be by the time I get up in the morning.


----------



## Powell130

How ya doing Kerrbear?


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey guys, sorry Kerr for the spotting :(

I feel really sad too today b/c FF changed my O date from CD21 - CD26 :sad1: so now I'm only 3dpo instead of 8dpo....and our BD timing was NOT good for Oing CD26. So shitty :(


----------



## Powell130

floatingbaby said:


> Hey guys, sorry Kerr for the spotting :(
> 
> I feel really sad too today b/c FF changed my O date from CD21 - CD26 :sad1: so now I'm only 3dpo instead of 8dpo....and our BD timing was NOT good for Oing CD26. So shitty :(

:hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

:-k Hmmm... So my temp at 530 was 36.28 which I thought seemed low, and seeing as I had interrupted and not a lot of sleep last night I thought maybe it was wrong. So I took it again and it was 36.36 - not much a diff, so I figured it was right. I plugged 36.30 in and that's when it changed my crosshairs and I got all sad :baby: then after mopping for 5 mins I plugged in 36.28 (original temp) and it put me back to Oing on CD21 :dohh:

.02 degrees will shift my O 5 days!!!! :roll: I'm nervous to see what my temp is tomorrow :sleep: 

Anyone want to take a look and give me thoughts?


----------



## Powell130

floatingbaby said:


> :-k Hmmm... So my temp at 530 was 36.28 which I thought seemed low, and seeing as I had interrupted and not a lot of sleep last night I thought maybe it was wrong. So I took it again and it was 36.36 - not much a diff, so I figured it was right. I plugged 36.30 in and that's when it changed my crosshairs and I got all sad :baby: then after mopping for 5 mins I plugged in 36.28 (original temp) and it put me back to Oing on CD21 :dohh:
> 
> .02 degrees will shift my O 5 days!!!! :roll: I'm nervous to see what my temp is tomorrow :sleep:
> 
> Anyone want to take a look and give me thoughts?

It looks like you O'd on CD21...MAYBE even CD17, but I'd say CD21


----------



## KittenCoco

I was spotting for the last few days but it has turned into red AF today so I will be starting soy Monday ie CD3 (until CD7). Sooo dissappointed AF came!


----------



## 3gg0

KittenCoco said:


> I was spotting for the last few days but it has turned into red AF today so I will be starting soy Monday ie CD3 (until CD7). Sooo dissappointed AF came!

Sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

KittenCoco said:


> I was spotting for the last few days but it has turned into red AF today so I will be starting soy Monday ie CD3 (until CD7). Sooo dissappointed AF came!

:hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

How are you today Powell?


----------



## KittenCoco

Thanks everyone. Not really in the mood to go out with my friends later tonight but I suppose it will be better than staying in! Looking forward to starting soy on Monday... going tostart with 80mg for the first 2 days and increase after that until cd7!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> How are you today Powell?

I'm doing good. I think I found the culprit to my low temps, friggin' TYLENOL! I posted a thread here and over in TTC, but no replys yet. But I think that's what it is. FX'd that's what it is atleast!


----------



## kerrbear7183

AF has officially arrived for me. Back to CD1!


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> AF has officially arrived for me. Back to CD1!

:hugs: 

How long was your LP?


----------



## abagailb14

Has soy caused anyone to ovulate super late? I took it cd 2-6 this cycle and I am now cd 27 with no ovulation in sight! I normally ovulate around cd 19 so I have no idea whats going on!?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived for me. Back to CD1!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How long was your LP?Click to expand...

Since I'm not counting the spotting as AF, it was 14 days!!!! I'm so excited it was that long. That's double what my cycle was before taking the B complex. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

abagailb14 said:


> Has soy caused anyone to ovulate super late? I took it cd 2-6 this cycle and I am now cd 27 with no ovulation in sight! I normally ovulate around cd 19 so I have no idea whats going on!?


There are a few women on here who have had it delay ovulation. Since I wasn't ovulating regularly before, it has helped me ovulate and has shortened my cycles. My first soy cycle I ovulated on CD33. Last cycle on CD24. Now I'm CD2, so we'll see with this one.

I hope you ovulate soon! I know how much it sucks just waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived for me. Back to CD1!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How long was your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Since I'm not counting the spotting as AF, it was 14 days!!!! I'm so excited it was that long. That's double what my cycle was before taking the B complex. :)Click to expand...

That's GREAT! Definitely long enough to make a bean now!


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks kerrbear, I hate waiting! I wish my body would just work with me and do what it's supposed to already! Will I still have af if I don't o? At what point should I give up that it's not going to happen? I normally have a 34 day cycle.


----------



## floatingbaby

Hey Powell, I see you finally got your 97.2 temp! Congrats!


----------



## Powell130

abagailb14 said:


> Thanks kerrbear, I hate waiting! I wish my body would just work with me and do what it's supposed to already! Will I still have af if I don't o? At what point should I give up that it's not going to happen? I normally have a 34 day cycle.

You will probably still have AF if you don't O. I don't always O but still have a somewhat regular cycle 33/35 days usually but can be anywhere between 30-37 days. But everyones different and I have read about ladies having to use meds to induce AF. Give up that it's not going to happen when you see AF, because honestly you're not out til you do because it can delay your O


----------



## Powell130

floatingbaby said:


> Hey Powell, I see you finally got your 97.2 temp! Congrats!

Thank you!! I was so happy when I read the thermometer this morning. My BBT was like 96 something but I don't go by it, it's a Walgreens. I've been using that one after my regular one to see how far off it is, and it's pretty far off haha


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> AF has officially arrived for me. Back to CD1!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How long was your LP?Click to expand...
> 
> Since I'm not counting the spotting as AF, it was 14 days!!!! I'm so excited it was that long. That's double what my cycle was before taking the B complex. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's GREAT! Definitely long enough to make a bean now!Click to expand...


I know! So hopefully this will be my lucky cycle! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

abagailb14 said:


> Thanks kerrbear, I hate waiting! I wish my body would just work with me and do what it's supposed to already! Will I still have af if I don't o? At what point should I give up that it's not going to happen? I normally have a 34 day cycle.

You can still have AF without ovulating. It might be delayed a little bit, though. I wouldn't give up because you could ovualte any time. Have you been under increased stress or anything lately?


----------



## PinkPeony10

What brand of soy isoflavones is everyone taking? I want to get some, but I am not sure what kind to get. I've looked at a couple stores and haven't been able to find any. I was thinking of getting some from Amazon.


----------



## Powell130

Mine are from GNC, but they're a weird milligram (34mg)


----------



## abagailb14

kerrbear- I did have some stress due to some family drama around the time I usually ovulate..I even had what I thought was a positive opk but then my temps never went up


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks Powell I guess it's just a waiting game..:coffee:..


----------



## Powell130

abagailb14 said:


> Thanks Powell I guess it's just a waiting game..:coffee:..

You're welcome. My temps still haven't confirmed that I O'd so I'm kinda in limbo like you are just for a different thing. But since you had a positive OPK but no temp rise. And I read that you were stressed..maybe your body geared up to O but didnt? I had an almost positive OPK on CD14 but didn't O til CD19 (or 20, can't remember lol) which still hasn't been confirmed my temps like I said, but I also did some research and believe that Tylenol is the culprit for it since I didn't take one yesterday and my temp was 97.2 (which is what I need, or higher, to confirm O) this morning. Try to reduce stress and then you will O. I know it's harder said than done because you're probably stressing about O as well but it will come..just remember this: Everyday that goes by, you are 1 day closer to the elusive :bfp:!


----------



## floatingbaby

I'm in Canada and taking Life Brand (which is Shoppers Drugmart) and they come in 50mg and have deffo made me O two cycles in a row :)

Abagail - I didn't O regularly but always bled. Sometime 35 day cycles some were 60+ = death :( but this one I O'd on CD21 with Soy - last cycle was CD26! So great improvement :thumbup:


----------



## kerrbear7183

PinkPeony10 said:


> What brand of soy isoflavones is everyone taking? I want to get some, but I am not sure what kind to get. I've looked at a couple stores and haven't been able to find any. I was thinking of getting some from Amazon.

I have the Spring Valley brand. They are 40mg tablets. I bought them from Amazon for like $5 plus shipping.


----------



## kerrbear7183

abagailb14 said:


> kerrbear- I did have some stress due to some family drama around the time I usually ovulate..I even had what I thought was a positive opk but then my temps never went up



That could be contributing to it. Your body may have geared up to ovulate which gave you the positive OPK, but then you didn't ovulate because of the stress. FXd you ovulate very soon!


----------



## Starsheep

CD19 for me & no sign of anything happening... though I don't think I've ever O'd before CD20 and usually its much later so not really surprised. Have noticed some EWCM which is a good sign as there's not normally much around. Wonder if I'll get any cramps or anything around O?


----------



## KittenCoco

Wish me luck and lots of bsbydust girls... Trying soy for 1st time tonight!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> CD19 for me & no sign of anything happening... though I don't think I've ever O'd before CD20 and usually its much later so not really surprised. Have noticed some EWCM which is a good sign as there's not normally much around. Wonder if I'll get any cramps or anything around O?

I have long and irregular cycles. The first cycle I took soy I ovulated on CD33. Last cycle I ovulated on CD24. EWCM is a good sign so hopefully you'll be ovulating in the next few days!


----------



## kerrbear7183

KittenCoco said:


> Wish me luck and lots of bsbydust girls... Trying soy for 1st time tonight!


Good luck! What CDs are you taking it and what dosage are you trying?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I am on CD3 today and will be starting soy for this cycle tonight. I'm going to do it the same way that I did last cycle since that dose seemed to work for me. Hopefully I will ovulate even earlier this cycle. I would so excited if I did! :)


----------



## KittenCoco

CD 3 - 7! 80 mgs on 1st two days and increasing after....


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm doing the same I did the last 2 cycles- 160mg CD3-5, 200mg CD 6&7. How long are your cycles normally and about what CD do you ovulate?


----------



## KittenCoco

AF comes approx every 5 weeks.... they are not super on time but I get periods regularly enough.... I don't know exactly when I ovulate... think it could be after three weeks... I am going to do better with temping and OPKS this month. I thought I'd start with a lower dosage incase ithad any bad side effects. I think I had a CP last month so at least I know things are kind of working! I hear you can be extra fertile after a CP so giving it my all this month.... quite excited to see how soy goes...

I see your taking B complex too.... same here... what are you taking it for? I get a bit of spotting and short LP so hoping to improve that.


----------



## Mas1118

I'm on last day of soy tonight! Last cycle I O'd 7 days after finishing soy so about cd14 so this cycle I hope to O cd 16 as I took soy later. I'm really hoping this creates the good quality egg I need!


----------



## Powell130

GL Mas!!


----------



## 3gg0

GL to all you ladies.

I took soy for the first time this month and I am still waiting to O. I am currently in CD20 and haven't even gotten a positive on my OPK's.


----------



## Powell130

Speaking of OPKs 3gg0...I just took one for shits and giggles..this is what I got..today is CD27, what I thought was 8DPO..why the heck is it so dark? Should I :sex: tonight anways? lol may just for the fun of it but really, anyone know what's going on? lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Speaking of OPKs 3gg0...I just took one for shits and giggles..this is what I got..today is CD27, what I thought was 8DPO..why the heck is it so dark? Should I :sex: tonight anways? lol may just for the fun of it but really, anyone know what's going on? lol :dohh:

Hmmm... I wish i had an answer for you on that. I am still learning so much myself with all of this stuff. I hope someone can answer that for you.

I am sorry :(

How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## Powell130

I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!

I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...


Awww... I am sorry :hugs:, but remember you are never officially out until the :witch: shows. 

FX's and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...
> 
> 
> Awww... I am sorry :hugs:, but remember you are never officially out until the :witch: shows.
> 
> FX's and toes are crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanx hun. I started out feeling so positive about this cycle then all this funkiness keeps happening so now I have no idea how to feel about it! I hope this cycle ends in BFP, of course, but at this rate, I wont be suprised at all if it doesn't


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...
> 
> 
> Awww... I am sorry :hugs:, but remember you are never officially out until the :witch: shows.
> 
> FX's and toes are crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx hun. I started out feeling so positive about this cycle then all this funkiness keeps happening so now I have no idea how to feel about it! I hope this cycle ends in BFP, of course, but at this rate, I wont be suprised at all if it doesn'tClick to expand...

I totally understand. I felt pretty good (still do some what) but not finding my LH surge is driving me nuts. I am starting to feel like maybe I don't O. I have been using OPk's for the last couple cycles and have never really had a line darker then the test line. And since my thermometer doesn't work, I have been judging wrong temps.


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...
> 
> 
> Awww... I am sorry :hugs:, but remember you are never officially out until the :witch: shows.
> 
> FX's and toes are crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx hun. I started out feeling so positive about this cycle then all this funkiness keeps happening so now I have no idea how to feel about it! I hope this cycle ends in BFP, of course, but at this rate, I wont be suprised at all if it doesn'tClick to expand...
> 
> I totally understand. I felt pretty good (still do some what) but not finding my LH surge is driving me nuts. I am starting to feel like maybe I don't O. I have been using OPk's for the last couple cycles and have never really had a line darker then the test line. And since my thermometer doesn't work, I have been judging wrong temps.Click to expand...

I don't normally O, which is why I took the soy. But now I'm wondering if it helped at all. I guess I'm gonna start back up with the 2 or 3 times a day OPKs. I shouldn't have stopped. I said I wasn't going to til temps confirmed O but I got over confident that I already O'd and got outta the habit of testing a few times a day, which required limiting drinks and holding pee and all that fun stuff. UGH!!! :dohh:


----------



## kerrbear7183

KittenCoco said:


> AF comes approx every 5 weeks.... they are not super on time but I get periods regularly enough.... I don't know exactly when I ovulate... think it could be after three weeks... I am going to do better with temping and OPKS this month. I thought I'd start with a lower dosage incase ithad any bad side effects. I think I had a CP last month so at least I know things are kind of working! I hear you can be extra fertile after a CP so giving it my all this month.... quite excited to see how soy goes...
> 
> I see your taking B complex too.... same here... what are you taking it for? I get a bit of spotting and short LP so hoping to improve that.


My first cycle I had a 7 day LP so I started taking it for that. Last cycle my LP was 14 days, but I did have some spotting 2 days before AF showed. So hopefully this cycle will be good. I don't know if it helped me to ovulate sooner or not either. I ovulated 9 days sooner last cycle.


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...
> 
> 
> Awww... I am sorry :hugs:, but remember you are never officially out until the :witch: shows.
> 
> FX's and toes are crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx hun. I started out feeling so positive about this cycle then all this funkiness keeps happening so now I have no idea how to feel about it! I hope this cycle ends in BFP, of course, but at this rate, I wont be suprised at all if it doesn'tClick to expand...
> 
> I totally understand. I felt pretty good (still do some what) but not finding my LH surge is driving me nuts. I am starting to feel like maybe I don't O. I have been using OPk's for the last couple cycles and have never really had a line darker then the test line. And since my thermometer doesn't work, I have been judging wrong temps.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't normally O, which is why I took the soy. But now I'm wondering if it helped at all. I guess I'm gonna start back up with the 2 or 3 times a day OPKs. I shouldn't have stopped. I said I wasn't going to til temps confirmed O but I got over confident that I already O'd and got outta the habit of testing a few times a day, which required limiting drinks and holding pee and all that fun stuff. UGH!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

That's why I took the soy too! I was hoping it would help and maybe help O sooner. I only test once a day. I test at 4:30 p.m. everyday.


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...
> 
> 
> Awww... I am sorry :hugs:, but remember you are never officially out until the :witch: shows.
> 
> FX's and toes are crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx hun. I started out feeling so positive about this cycle then all this funkiness keeps happening so now I have no idea how to feel about it! I hope this cycle ends in BFP, of course, but at this rate, I wont be suprised at all if it doesn'tClick to expand...
> 
> I totally understand. I felt pretty good (still do some what) but not finding my LH surge is driving me nuts. I am starting to feel like maybe I don't O. I have been using OPk's for the last couple cycles and have never really had a line darker then the test line. And since my thermometer doesn't work, I have been judging wrong temps.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't normally O, which is why I took the soy. But now I'm wondering if it helped at all. I guess I'm gonna start back up with the 2 or 3 times a day OPKs. I shouldn't have stopped. I said I wasn't going to til temps confirmed O but I got over confident that I already O'd and got outta the habit of testing a few times a day, which required limiting drinks and holding pee and all that fun stuff. UGH!!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I took the soy too! I was hoping it would help and maybe help O sooner. I only test once a day. I test at 4:30 p.m. everyday.Click to expand...

I just hope SOMETHING happens this month. O and BFP or just O i'd be happy with. I am a POAS addict with lots of cheapies so I like to use them :haha:


----------



## Starsheep

Powell130 said:


> I've had a 'sore' feeling in my ovaries since what I thought was O day. But today I've been crampy more than the last few. Yesterday I had a shooting pain that lasted about 10 seconds that made me say OWW outloud. Not too sure what's going on!
> 
> I think I'm just going to go ahead and consider this cycle a bust and get ready for next one. Considering IDK if I have O'd and if I did, when it happened. Everything is starting to get really confusing and I was so positive about this cycle from the beginning, but now not so much at all...

I'm sure there are loads of threads on here saying ladies had +OPKs after O which meant that BFP was on the way! And the shooting pain could be implantation! (Not that I would have any idea myself cos it's not happened to me but I'm being positive for you! lol)


----------



## Mexx

Powell130 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I just hope SOMETHING happens this month. O and BFP or just O i'd be happy with. I am a POAS addict with lots of cheapies so I like to use them :haha:
> 
> I'm a POAS addict too. Waiting to O at the moment and testing with an opk neverly everytime I'm off to the toilet - its so much easier while I'm off work.
> 
> I've heard that a positive OPK after ov time could be picking up early preg... so dont give up hope. Keep bd-ing and let us know how you get on.
> 
> *baby dust*Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Powell130

This is what I got this morning. Definite positive OPK and definite negative HPT. This is the first "I KNOW THIS IS POSITIVE" OPK I have gotten. There were 2 others that I believe were the same color, however it was hard to tell because they just looked weird. But this one I knew was positive right when I looked at it. So mayb a late O? IDK gonna :sex: tonight just in case!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mas1118

Get bding Powell! Late O isn't abnormal, lots of women have that happen. I'm really hoping you catch that eggy!


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> Get bding Powell! Late O isn't abnormal, lots of women have that happen. I'm really hoping you catch that eggy!

Ahh I haven't in like a week because I thought I O'd last Sunday and I didn't wanna mess with anything going on down there. Will jump on DH right when he gets outta the shower after work!! I really hope I have time to catch it! What's really confusing is the last 3 days (2 temps, I skipped yesterday:dohh:) have gone higher since I didn't take tylenol. Mayb I'll have more answers with tomorrows temp if I have a dip. UGH this is getting confusing! lol mayb next cycle on soy will make more sense


----------



## Mexx

Powell130 said:


> This is what I got this morning. Definite positive OPK and definite negative HPT. This is the first "I KNOW THIS IS POSITIVE" OPK I have gotten. There were 2 others that I believe were the same color, however it was hard to tell because they just looked weird. But this one I knew was positive right when I looked at it. So mayb a late O? IDK gonna :sex: tonight just in case!

I've heard opk detects lower levels if used as a hcg test..... however... it could also be a late O especially if first cycle with soy. I used last month for the first month and I must have O late cos my AF started 3-4 days late. 

BD just in case it is late O. Fingers crossed for good news xx


----------



## Powell130

Mexx said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> This is what I got this morning. Definite positive OPK and definite negative HPT. This is the first "I KNOW THIS IS POSITIVE" OPK I have gotten. There were 2 others that I believe were the same color, however it was hard to tell because they just looked weird. But this one I knew was positive right when I looked at it. So mayb a late O? IDK gonna :sex: tonight just in case!
> 
> I've heard opk detects lower levels if used as a hcg test..... however... it could also be a late O especially if first cycle with soy. I used last month for the first month and I must have O late cos my AF started 3-4 days late.
> 
> BD just in case it is late O. Fingers crossed for good news xxClick to expand...

I'm holding pee again to take another one. Those were takin with SMU. So this one will be 3rd. So we'll see if it's darker, lighter, or the same. Gonna :sex: tonight just in case!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Powell! That definitely looks like a positive!


----------



## Powell130

This is my OPK from 10:30am 

I do believe O is FINALLY on the way.

Will know more tomorrow with temps
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mas1118

Looks positive to me!


----------



## Mas1118

I took last soy yesterday so I will start poas on cd 12 just so I don't miss it. I figure it will be around cd 16 or so though. I have about 20 opk's left so I can pee away a bunch before I run out.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Has any tried Maca? If so how are you using it and how much? Thank you


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> This is my OPK from 10:30am
> 
> I do believe O is FINALLY on the way.
> 
> Will know more tomorrow with temps

Looks good!!


----------



## Powell130

OMG! Temp was HIGHER today. WTF is going on?!


----------



## Mas1118

That's good though! High temps are good!


----------



## Mas1118

I have used maca, I take 3 per day and I think they are 680 mg. they work very well for regulating everything and the support progesterone after O.


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> That's good though! High temps are good!

OPK is still positive tho? Not sure at all what's going on lol We didn't get to :sex: last night, OR this morning so I kinda hope it's not O, unless I O tomorrow which I could work with
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mexx

Powell130 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> That's good though! High temps are good!
> 
> OPK is still positive tho? Not sure at all what's going on lol We didn't get to :sex: last night, OR this morning so I kinda hope it's O, unless I O tomorrow which I could work withClick to expand...

That def looks positive. Maybe the Soy has made you Ov twice as remember you saying you thought youd ovd a while back. 

Hope you get to BD tonight ;) 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Powell130

Mexx said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> That's good though! High temps are good!
> 
> OPK is still positive tho? Not sure at all what's going on lol We didn't get to :sex: last night, OR this morning so I kinda hope it's O, unless I O tomorrow which I could work withClick to expand...
> 
> That def looks positive. Maybe the Soy has made you Ov twice as remember you saying you thought youd ovd a while back.
> 
> Hope you get to BD tonight ;)
> 
> Good luck xxxClick to expand...

Now that I've seen these 3 positive OPKs, I doubt the others. Everything matched the others, CM, CP & even a temp dip. But I always questioned if they were actually positive. Now that I've seen these, I don't think they were. So that's why I'm so confused lol because now my CM has turned ALMOST sticky and my cervix isn't near as soft as it was around when I thought I O'd.


----------



## Mas1118

Your chart looks like you O'd and are 3dpo now. I had a touch of ewcm this morning. I'm gonna test soon just to see if I have anything going on in the way of lines yet.


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> Your chart looks like you O'd and are 3dpo now. I had a touch of ewcm this morning. I'm gonna test soon just to see if I have anything going on in the way of lines yet.

Really? What day do you think I O'd on?


----------



## 3gg0

Mas1118 said:


> Your chart looks like you O'd and are 3dpo now. I had a touch of ewcm this morning. I'm gonna test soon just to see if I have anything going on in the way of lines yet.

FX's for you!!!


:dust:


----------



## abagailb14

Af just showed up for me and I'm trying to decide if I want to try soy again this cycle. Vitex seems to help me ovulate better but I'm wondering if I could do the soy again cd2-6 and then start my Vitex again cd7? I know that they counteract each other but I'm wondering if it's okay as long as you don't take them on the same days?


----------



## floatingbaby

abagailb14 said:


> Af just showed up for me and I'm trying to decide if I want to try soy again this cycle. Vitex seems to help me ovulate better but I'm wondering if I could do the soy again cd2-6 and then start my Vitex again cd7? I know that they counteract each other but I'm wondering if it's okay as long as you don't take them on the same days?

I dont' know. I was interested in this for my current cycle too, I didn't find any reasonable answers so I just avoided taking them both and stuck with soy. I would imagine that the herb is still in your system... but I don't know for certain. If this cycle turns into bfn then I'm thinking of going with vitex only.

Keep me posted on what you do and how it works!


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks floatingbaby..I'm thinking I might just stick with my vitex this cycle and skip the soy :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

What are vitex and maca supposed to help with?


----------



## danielle1984

Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread even if I've given up on Soy lol.

Here's an update after quitting Soy.

Well, I have no clue when I O!! I did does OPK but never saw a positive so I think I miss it. But then I kept testing an almost got a positive...but no it never got positive. So frustrating, but I did see some signs.
So I'm guessing my ticker is right...so well I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive and there's a very faint second line! I don't know what to think. My husband says it's there, but very faint. So I'm not imagining it, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up. It might be too early to tell, so I'm going to retest this weekend.
So far, no symptoms.

How is everyone doing? I can't believe I haven't posted before this, even if I'm not taking Soy lol


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread even if I've given up on Soy lol.
> 
> Here's an update after quitting Soy.
> 
> Well, I have no clue when I O!! I did does OPK but never saw a positive so I think I miss it. But then I kept testing an almost got a positive...but no it never got positive. So frustrating, but I did see some signs.
> So I'm guessing my ticker is right...so well I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive and there's a very faint second line! I don't know what to think. My husband says it's there, but very faint. So I'm not imagining it, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up. It might be too early to tell, so I'm going to retest this weekend.
> So far, no symptoms.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can't believe I haven't posted before this, even if I'm not taking Soy lol

FX'd this is it for you hun!!


----------



## floatingbaby

Wow Danielle, that is wonderful! I sure hope it's a :bfp: for you. 
Were you monitoring anything this cycle? 
I wasn't always Oing off Soy, so I've been wondering if the Soy has sort of put my body in line and if I go off it, I'll still O, since I did for two cycles on Soy...possible.

Thanks for the update! Nice to hear from you I've been feeling a little like all the people from the beginningish/earlier posts are gone :sad1: but maybe I've just been being emotional! :haha:


----------



## Mexx

danielle1984 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread even if I've given up on Soy lol.
> 
> Here's an update after quitting Soy.
> 
> Well, I have no clue when I O!! I did does OPK but never saw a positive so I think I miss it. But then I kept testing an almost got a positive...but no it never got positive. So frustrating, but I did see some signs.
> So I'm guessing my ticker is right...so well I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive and there's a very faint second line! I don't know what to think. My husband says it's there, but very faint. So I'm not imagining it, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up. It might be too early to tell, so I'm going to retest this weekend.
> So far, no symptoms.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can't believe I haven't posted before this, even if I'm not taking Soy lol

ooh GL - fingers crossed xxx


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread even if I've given up on Soy lol.
> 
> Here's an update after quitting Soy.
> 
> Well, I have no clue when I O!! I did does OPK but never saw a positive so I think I miss it. But then I kept testing an almost got a positive...but no it never got positive. So frustrating, but I did see some signs.
> So I'm guessing my ticker is right...so well I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive and there's a very faint second line! I don't know what to think. My husband says it's there, but very faint. So I'm not imagining it, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up. It might be too early to tell, so I'm going to retest this weekend.
> So far, no symptoms.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can't believe I haven't posted before this, even if I'm not taking Soy lol

FX's and toes crossed for you!!!! Keep us updated!!!!!


----------



## Starsheep

FXd for you Danielle!

CD22 and just got my +OPK :happydance: That's 9 days earlier than last cycle so presumably that means the soy has done something! I *think* I can feel the very slightest twinges every now & then but I could be imagining it lol. Every little thing seems more intense when you start paying attention to your body!


----------



## Powell130

Starsheep said:


> FXd for you Danielle!
> 
> CD22 and just got my +OPK :happydance: That's 9 days earlier than last cycle so presumably that means the soy has done something! I *think* I can feel the very slightest twinges every now & then but I could be imagining it lol. Every little thing seems more intense when you start paying attention to your body!

YAY!!! That's great!! Now get ready to catch that eggie!! Yeah I swear I can feel everything down there now and I used to would have over looked everything


----------



## 3gg0

Starsheep said:


> FXd for you Danielle!
> 
> CD22 and just got my +OPK :happydance: That's 9 days earlier than last cycle so presumably that means the soy has done something! I *think* I can feel the very slightest twinges every now & then but I could be imagining it lol. Every little thing seems more intense when you start paying attention to your body!

Yay!!!!! Today is CD23 and I hoping to get my + today or tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi ladies, 
I'm trying soy for the first time this cycle and have just bought some - although now I'm home from the shop I've noticed they are called soya rather than soy? Are they the same? Soya isoflavones? X


----------



## Starflowerb2b

danielle1984 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread even if I've given up on Soy lol.
> 
> Here's an update after quitting Soy.
> 
> Well, I have no clue when I O!! I did does OPK but never saw a positive so I think I miss it. But then I kept testing an almost got a positive...but no it never got positive. So frustrating, but I did see some signs.
> So I'm guessing my ticker is right...so well I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive and there's a very faint second line! I don't know what to think. My husband says it's there, but very faint. So I'm not imagining it, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up. It might be too early to tell, so I'm going to retest this weekend.
> So far, no symptoms.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can't believe I haven't posted before this, even if I'm not taking Soy lol

Hi Danielle, hows married life  Sounds like you have really exciting news! Fx crossed and goodluck.

Afm I haven't posted in a long time either bcos since my first time using soy in May I haven't had af or bfp, I am now on cd100!!! I was seriously depressed and couldn't figure out what was going on but my doc finally sent me for an ultrasound scan and I just recently got diagnosed with pcos. I have been prescribed metformine and I started taking it cd97.

Although I'm not on soy anymore I still regularly check this post to see how everypne is getting on and praying of you lovely ladies gets a bfp so was super excited when I read your post and just had to wish you best of luck.xxx


----------



## danielle1984

I truly hope this is it. I'm going to retest on Saturday, I'll be super disappointed if this morning's test was an evap.


----------



## Mas1118

Fx for you danielle, I hope this is your BFP!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread even if I've given up on Soy lol.
> 
> Here's an update after quitting Soy.
> 
> Well, I have no clue when I O!! I did does OPK but never saw a positive so I think I miss it. But then I kept testing an almost got a positive...but no it never got positive. So frustrating, but I did see some signs.
> So I'm guessing my ticker is right...so well I tested this morning with an ultra sensitive and there's a very faint second line! I don't know what to think. My husband says it's there, but very faint. So I'm not imagining it, but I'm afraid to get my hopes up. It might be too early to tell, so I'm going to retest this weekend.
> So far, no symptoms.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I can't believe I haven't posted before this, even if I'm not taking Soy lol


Good luck!! I really hope it's your BFP! Did you do anything different besides not taking soy?


----------



## Powell130

Temp drop today :(


----------



## danielle1984

Kerrbear: I took nothing, I just use OPK.


----------



## Family1st

Ive read lots of success stories on SI so im using it this cycle hoping to get my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:this month. been ttc for 2 years now and its been an emotional rollercoaster for dh and I. Also taking primrose oil for cm and 2 prenatal vitamins a day. Im taking SI on cd 3-7 80mg for now. :sex:every other day for the next 10 days lets see how that goes lol. good luck to all ttc :dust:to all!!!!!!



p.s hoping to make some ttc friends on here sometimes family and friends just dont understand :sad2:


----------



## Starsheep

Welcome Family1st! FX'd the soy works for you (and the rest of us)

OPK still reading positive today so I guess that means O hasn't happened yet but is on the way.


----------



## Family1st

Starsheep said:


> Welcome Family1st! FX'd the soy works for you (and the rest of us)
> 
> OPK still reading positive today so I guess that means O hasn't happened yet but is on the way.

thx starsheep good luck to u with soy and everyone else. Im currently on cd 7 and feeling very anxious. :dust:to all!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Kerrbear: I took nothing, I just use OPK.


Good luck when you test again!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Family1st said:


> Ive read lots of success stories on SI so im using it this cycle hoping to get my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:this month. been ttc for 2 years now and its been an emotional rollercoaster for dh and I. Also taking primrose oil for cm and 2 prenatal vitamins a day. Im taking SI on cd 3-7 80mg for now. :sex:every other day for the next 10 days lets see how that goes lol. good luck to all ttc :dust:to all!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s hoping to make some ttc friends on here sometimes family and friends just dont understand :sad2:


Good luck! This is my third cycle with soy and I'm hoping this is the lucky one. I'm on CD7 of a hopefully 38-40 day cycle. My cycles are irregular, but the last 2 were 38 and 40 days. Hopefully soy gets you your BFP!


----------



## Rudolf168

Hi Ladies!

I just wanted to check in as it's been about 45 days since I said I would duck out for a while.

I think my info might be helpful for those considering taking soy. My last complete cycle I took soy on CD3-CD7. I did it in gradual doses starting at 80mg up to 200mg by CD7. My cycles are typically 34-35 days long and I usually ovulate on CD21/22. During the cycle I took soy I didn't ovulate until CD28/29. 

After AF arrived I suffered some extreme depression that lasted for 1 week and it left me completely exhausted.

I am now on to my next cycle, however I am up to CD50 and have not yet ovulated. :-/ I've been having recurrent symptoms for the past month including:

- VERY low BBT temps (avg. 97.1 F - lowest of 96.5)
- Achey feet, especially in the mornings
- Constant CM throughout the day

After researching these symptoms in the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" I realized that I most likely have hypothyroidism. I also already believed I am hypoglycemic and the two conditions are related. My mother and my paternal grandfather are both hypothryoid.

I have an appt. scheduled with an endocronologist for 9/11 but after doing extensive research I am confident I have this condition.

I do believe that taking the soy has accelerated my disposition for this disease. There is much controversy around the usage of soy in relation to hypothyroidism but from what I can gather, it's not good to take soy if you have this condition.

I just wanted to let you all know in case you've been experiencing symptoms similar to mine. I'm hoping that once I get this condition diagnosed I can get on medication to get my hormones in balance and hopefully restart ovulation.

Good luck!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Rudolf168 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to check in as it's been about 45 days since I said I would duck out for a while.
> 
> I think my info might be helpful for those considering taking soy. My last complete cycle I took soy on CD3-CD7. I did it in gradual doses starting at 80mg up to 200mg by CD7. My cycles are typically 34-35 days long and I usually ovulate on CD21/22. During the cycle I took soy I didn't ovulate until CD28/29.
> 
> After AF arrived I suffered some extreme depression that lasted for 1 week and it left me completely exhausted.
> 
> I am now on to my next cycle, however I am up to CD50 and have not yet ovulated. :-/ I've been having recurrent symptoms for the past month including:
> 
> - VERY low BBT temps (avg. 97.1 F - lowest of 96.5)
> - Achey feet, especially in the mornings
> - Constant CM throughout the day
> 
> After researching these symptoms in the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" I realized that I most likely have hypothyroidism. I also already believed I am hypoglycemic and the two conditions are related. My mother and my paternal grandfather are both hypothryoid.
> 
> I have an appt. scheduled with an endocronologist for 9/11 but after doing extensive research I am confident I have this condition.
> 
> I do believe that taking the soy has accelerated my disposition for this disease. There is much controversy around the usage of soy in relation to hypothyroidism but from what I can gather, it's not good to take soy if you have this condition.
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know in case you've been experiencing symptoms similar to mine. I'm hoping that once I get this condition diagnosed I can get on medication to get my hormones in balance and hopefully restart ovulation.
> 
> Good luck!

Hope you get diagnosed soon and get your o back. Have you been tested for pcos or estrogen dominance as you symptoms sound similar. 

Soy Iso is great for some but not everyone, I used it in may and my af diassaperaed, cd 95 I got diagnosed with pcos and its the kind with estrogen dominance so takingbthe soy (which tricks your body into thinking you don't have enough esrrogen so you make more) prob made thr estrogen dominance even worse and too much estrogen will stop ovulation. I got prescribed metformin and started taking it cd97, finally today, on what would have been cd102 and only 5 days into taking the metformine and I finally started my af. Never been so happy to get af, auctually burst inyo tears vos after 3 months of no af I was afraid I had fone permensnt damage.

Just putting it out so that is anyone is having prolonged cycles, might want to check out the underlying cos so sure soy is for you or not.

Babydust to everyone. ttc journey is not as straightforward as I thought it would be but it helps not goingbthrough it alone.xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Rudolf- I hope they figure it out at your appointment and get you on the right medication. Luckily hypothyroid is so easy to treat! Good luck and thanks for stopping back. I really hope you start ovulating soon!


----------



## Mas1118

I am on 75mg of synthroid and it seems to be working. I was diagnosed as very mildly hypo. I am cd 13 and having lots of cramping today. I will test later today for O.


----------



## Family1st

kerrbear7183 said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> Ive read lots of success stories on SI so im using it this cycle hoping to get my :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:this month. been ttc for 2 years now and its been an emotional rollercoaster for dh and I. Also taking primrose oil for cm and 2 prenatal vitamins a day. Im taking SI on cd 3-7 80mg for now. :sex:every other day for the next 10 days lets see how that goes lol. good luck to all ttc :dust:to all!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s hoping to make some ttc friends on here sometimes family and friends just dont understand :sad2:
> 
> 
> Good luck! This is my third cycle with soy and I'm hoping this is the lucky one. I'm on CD7 of a hopefully 38-40 day cycle. My cycles are irregular, but the last 2 were 38 and 40 days. Hopefully soy gets you your BFP!Click to expand...

thx. Hopefully this will be your last cycle and u get that :bfp:! I also hear with soy your cycles get shorter. Im on cd 8 on a 28 day cycle, Im working on it really hard this moth so lets see what happens. Its tough and stressful but we'll get there stay possitive. :dust: to all!!!


----------



## KittenCoco

Finished soy for this cycle- CD8n now..... looking forward to updating the thread later.... hopefully with good news!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> I am on 75mg of synthroid and it seems to be working. I was diagnosed as very mildly hypo. I am cd 13 and having lots of cramping today. I will test later today for O.


Good luck! Hopefully ovulation is right around the corner!


----------



## kerrbear7183

KittenCoco said:


> Finished soy for this cycle- CD8n now..... looking forward to updating the thread later.... hopefully with good news!

Same here!


----------



## Mas1118

I got a positive opk just now - Yay!!! My temp rose this morning already though which is weird and i had some really strong O pains yesterday and this morning so I think maybe they are just gearing up to O. We have already been busy :sex: and we got home last night from out east so it will be easier to did without all the family around LOL!!


----------



## Mas1118

here is a pic of my OPK and I only held my pee for about an hr or so.


----------



## Starsheep

Hmm well my OPKs are still pretty dark... not quite sure if they're positive or just "almost". Thought the positive was Thursday's one... other months I only get the one day of +. Hoping it just means I'm picking up the end of the surge or something... I don't temp so can't tell that way. How am I meant to count DPO when I don't know when O is? :wacko:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> View attachment 465313
> here is a pic of my OPK and I only held my pee for about an hr or so.

That looks good!! Good luck and happy BDing!


----------



## KittenCoco

kerrbear7183 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 465313
> here is a pic of my OPK and I only held my pee for about an hr or so.
> 
> That looks good!! Good luck and happy BDing!Click to expand...

Plus 1... it looks really good. 

Baby dust for everyone on this thread!


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> View attachment 465313
> here is a pic of my OPK and I only held my pee for about an hr or so.

Nice OPK Mas! Enjoying the BD :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

Well I retested this morning and got a BFN. I went and got FRER today so I will retest tomorrow morning. I'm a little bit upset about it, because there was definitely a very faint pink line when I tested at 8DPO. Oh well...

How is everyone doing?

Mas - Are you still doing OPK after you got your positive? I hope you will catch the egg.


----------



## Mas1118

I hope the frer works better and you get a bfp Danielle. I will test again with an opk later today and see if the surge is over. I expect my temp to rise tomorrow to confirm O.


----------



## Powell130

15DPO over here. Kinda wanna test but don't wanna see BFN. Even tho I kinda expect it haha I think I'll wait to see what happens tomorrow since that's when FF tells me to expect AF


----------



## danielle1984

BFN on frer too. I could see a very faint shadow but probably a evap. Guess I'm out. AF should be here on Wednesday


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> BFN on frer too. I could see a very faint shadow but probably a evap. Guess I'm out. AF should be here on Wednesday

Sorry Danielle :( :hugs: to you!


----------



## nikkie122

Sorry Danielle, I haven't been on lately with everything thats happened so I got your message late and just saw this. Your never out completely until AF shows up. Hang in there. 

As for me I will probably start trying again in September after I have a nore period. Its been a long month for me. Hoping for a fresh start!


----------



## Rudolf168

Starflowerb2b said:


> Hope you get diagnosed soon and get your o back. Have you been tested for pcos or estrogen dominance as you symptoms sound similar.
> 
> Soy Iso is great for some but not everyone, I used it in may and my af diassaperaed, cd 95 I got diagnosed with pcos and its the kind with estrogen dominance so takingbthe soy (which tricks your body into thinking you don't have enough esrrogen so you make more) prob made thr estrogen dominance even worse and too much estrogen will stop ovulation. I got prescribed metformin and started taking it cd97, finally today, on what would have been cd102 and only 5 days into taking the metformine and I finally started my af. Never been so happy to get af, auctually burst inyo tears vos after 3 months of no af I was afraid I had fone permensnt damage.
> 
> Just putting it out so that is anyone is having prolonged cycles, might want to check out the underlying cos so sure soy is for you or not.
> 
> Babydust to everyone. ttc journey is not as straightforward as I thought it would be but it helps not goingbthrough it alone.xxx

Thanks Star! I have looked into other possibilities including PCOS but I don't seem to have a lot of the other symptoms associated with it. My friend/boss at work does have PCOS and we have compared our issues, which do seem to overlap. When AF does actually arrive, it's rarely super heavy or painful as is common with PCOS. I'm fairly confident I have hypothryoid, especially since it runs in my family. I'm glad to know I'm getting it checked out for real by a doctor who specializes in it. :)


----------



## Rudolf168

Mas1118 said:


> I am on 75mg of synthroid and it seems to be working. I was diagnosed as very mildly hypo. I am cd 13 and having lots of cramping today. I will test later today for O.

This is good to know! I think I'm also at the mild stage as well (I hope). I'm hoping if I get put on synthroid that it will jump start AF again.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Sorry Danielle, I haven't been on lately with everything thats happened so I got your message late and just saw this. Your never out completely until AF shows up. Hang in there.
> 
> As for me I will probably start trying again in September after I have a nore period. Its been a long month for me. Hoping for a fresh start!

I didn't even know you had a MC! I'm so sorry Nikkie : (
I had an ectopic in January so I know it's really hard. Maybe we'll be bump buddies next cycle.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Danielle, I haven't been on lately with everything thats happened so I got your message late and just saw this. Your never out completely until AF shows up. Hang in there.
> 
> As for me I will probably start trying again in September after I have a nore period. Its been a long month for me. Hoping for a fresh start!
> 
> I didn't even know you had a MC! I'm so sorry Nikkie : (
> I had an ectopic in January so I know it's really hard. Maybe we'll be bump buddies next cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks Danielle. I am finally feeling a little better. Go in for a follow up tomorrow to make sure I passed everything. I am ready and nervous to start trying again. Hopefully it will happen and I get a BFP pretty soon but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Family1st

Hello ladies!!!!!! I'm on cd 10 hoping to o soon in about 3 days or so. Also I'm following the smep method this month, doesnt hurt to try it. So far no side effects with si except that today my lower back is killing me to the point where I cant sit up straight uhggg :dohh:. havent seen much of cm lately lets see whats happens. good luck to all this cycle I hope to see lots more :bfp:. :dust:to all!!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Danielle- You're never out until AF shows! Maybe you'll just get a late BFP. Will you test again before AF is expected or wait until you're late?

Nikkie- I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I was just thinknig about you over the weekend and wondering how things were going. :hugs: I know how painful a miscarriage can be. I was too scared to try for awhile after mine and when I was ready, we decided to do the whole NTNP thing. Good luck to you!

Family1st- The only side effects I had with soy this time around was headaches the last 2 days I took it. I'm CD10, too but I don't know when to expect to ovulate. It could be this week or not for a few weeks yet. I ovulated 9 days sooner last cycle and I'm hoping it will be even sooner than that this time. Good luck!


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you! Im glad to be feeling a little better and I think I am ready to start. THanks for all the support!


----------



## Mas1118

Powell-how long is your LP usually?


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry to hear of your mc Nikki :hugs:

Danielle-your not out yet!


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> Powell-how long is your LP usually?

I'm not sure considering I hardly O. But I am due for AF tomorrow. I meant to take a HPT this AM but remembered WHILE I was peeing :haha: I may take one tomorrow, or wait to see if she shows..not sure yet. But will probably POAS since I am an addict


----------



## danielle1984

I'm just going to wait for AF to show up. It should be here on Wednesday, so only two days to wait. My husband is finally going for his semen analysis at the end of the week and I got an appointment with the OB/GYN to find out the resultats of that (Sept. 24th) plus I'm going to tell her I can't wait another three months for help.


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Powell-how long is your LP usually?
> 
> I'm not sure considering I hardly O. But I am due for AF tomorrow. I meant to take a HPT this AM but remembered WHILE I was peeing :haha: I may take one tomorrow, or wait to see if she shows..not sure yet. But will probably POAS since I am an addictClick to expand...

Nothing wrong with being addicted to testing...I love it too...but I hate the bfn :dohh:
Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Thank you! Im glad to be feeling a little better and I think I am ready to start. THanks for all the support!

I'm happy you are feeling better...if you ever need to talk to someone send me a private msg :hugs:


----------



## floatingbaby

Well ladies, I bid you farewell. After two unsuccessful soy cycles I'm going to try clomid. I start tomorrow - and I'm not looking forward to the drug, but at least I'll be getting monitored and everything on it. :shrug: 

AF is being a real bitch right now. Can't wait until she eff's off for 9+ months! 
Good luck everyone, you have all been great!


----------



## kerrbear7183

floatingbaby said:


> Well ladies, I bid you farewell. After two unsuccessful soy cycles I'm going to try clomid. I start tomorrow - and I'm not looking forward to the drug, but at least I'll be getting monitored and everything on it. :shrug:
> 
> AF is being a real bitch right now. Can't wait until she eff's off for 9+ months!
> Good luck everyone, you have all been great!


I've delayed starting Clomid because I just didn't want to take it so soon. I'm on my 3rd soy cycle and may even try another 1 or 2 before taking Clomid. I just don't know what to do. Good luck with it and I really hope you get your BFP with it!!


----------



## Mas1118

Good Luck with clomid Float! Some women get pregnant first cycle using it!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm not sure if I O'd yet or not - I think so just by the way my boobs feel. I woke up and had to pee at 5am and temped and it was low (an hour earlier than usual) so I went back to sleep and temped at 615 and temp was up. If I use 6am temp it shows I'm 3dpo (which I know I'm not as I only had a pos opk 2days ago) so I mixed the two temps. I don't really care when it shows I O'd once my temp goes up as at least it shows I O'd. We will dtd angain tonight just in case.


----------



## danielle1984

I might do Soy another cycle. AF is due tomorrow and I think I would do CD2-6. I'm only seeing my OB/GYN at the end of September so it's worth another try.


----------



## Powell130

AF is due today. I've been thinking about trying 2-6 this next cycle rather than 3-7. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mas1118

Have you tested yet Powell? Your chart looks good


----------



## Powell130

I tested yesterday afternoon with a BFN


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> AF is due today. I've been thinking about trying 2-6 this next cycle rather than 3-7. Any thoughts on this?

I'm thinking about 2-6 too!


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. I've been thinking about trying 2-6 this next cycle rather than 3-7. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I'm thinking about 2-6 too!Click to expand...

What did you do last time?


----------



## floatingbaby

Powell and Danielle, my first round of soy I did 3-7 and O'd on CD26, my second I did 2-6 and O'd on CD21. I liked 2-6. and my doc has me on 2-6 for clomid


----------



## kerrbear7183

I would think CD2-6 would probably help you ovulate sooner. I've been taking it CD3-7 and whenever I start Clomid, my doctor will have me taking that CD3-7. My hubby and I are discussing whether or not to try Clomid next cycle or give soy one more chance. It's such a hard decision to make.


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> AF is due today. I've been thinking about trying 2-6 this next cycle rather than 3-7. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I'm thinking about 2-6 too!Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do last time?Click to expand...

first cycle I did 5-9 and then the last two cycles, I did 3-7. 
I have a cycle of 30 days, I wouldn't mind if it would be a little shorter. :thumbup:
But I shouldn't complaint at 30.


----------



## danielle1984

Well tomorrow is the moment of truth! 
I got a bfp on 8DPO, but three bfn after that. Let's see if AF shows up tomorrow. I'm kinda of nervous about it.


----------



## Mas1118

Hope she doesnt show and you get a bfp!!


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> Hope she doesnt show and you get a bfp!!

I hope so


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Well tomorrow is the moment of truth!
> I got a bfp on 8DPO, but three bfn after that. Let's see if AF shows up tomorrow. I'm kinda of nervous about it.


Good luck! Hope you get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## KittenCoco

Best of luck ladies... Hope to hear about lots of bps. 

I haven't ovulated this cycle yet (still early on in cycle) although I am starting to feel twinges on both sides... I rarely feel anything on left hand side before! It is like my ovaries are waking up after a long lie in!


----------



## danielle1984

KittenCoco said:


> Best of luck ladies... Hope to hear about lots of bps.
> 
> I haven't ovulated this cycle yet (still early on in cycle) although I am starting to feel twinges on both sides... I rarely feel anything on left hand side before! It is like my ovaries are waking up after a long lie in!

Are you taking Soy? Isn't a great feeling, just to know that there is something working there :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

No AF yet but she's usually shows up around lunch time. That's still many hours away.


----------



## Powell130

No AF yesterday and BFN this morning.

Guess soy has extended my cycle?


----------



## Mas1118

I think I O'd - prob yesterday or the day before. My temp rose and my boobs hurt and are hot.


----------



## danielle1984

I hope you have been BDing :happydance:
That means you started the TWW :dohh: I hate those two weeks. I hope it will go by fast for you Mas


----------



## Powell130

GL Mas! I hope you caught that eggie. :dust: to you!!


----------



## Mexx

Powell130 said:


> No AF yesterday and BFN this morning.
> 
> Guess soy has extended my cycle?

I did Soy for the first time last cycle and unfortunately I was 3 days late. Hope yours turns into a BFP xxx


----------



## danielle1984

Still no AF and no AF cramps. I guess I'll get it in the evening.


----------



## KittenCoco

danielle1984 said:


> KittenCoco said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck ladies... Hope to hear about lots of bps.
> 
> I haven't ovulated this cycle yet (still early on in cycle) although I am starting to feel twinges on both sides... I rarely feel anything on left hand side before! It is like my ovaries are waking up after a long lie in!
> 
> Are you taking Soy? Isn't a great feeling, just to know that there is something working there :happydance:Click to expand...



Yes, first cycle trying soy.... I hope it works!


----------



## danielle1984

KittenCoco said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenCoco said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck ladies... Hope to hear about lots of bps.
> 
> I haven't ovulated this cycle yet (still early on in cycle) although I am starting to feel twinges on both sides... I rarely feel anything on left hand side before! It is like my ovaries are waking up after a long lie in!
> 
> Are you taking Soy? Isn't a great feeling, just to know that there is something working there :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, first cycle trying soy.... I hope it works!Click to expand...

I hope it works for you!


----------



## Family1st

O is on her way.......Or here already by the looks of my ewcm. either way I'm :sex: everyday for the next 3 days or so. For some reason I'm feeling really positive this time around. I hope this is it but I will keep trying either way I can't give up. Baby dust to all. :winkwink:


----------



## Starsheep

FX'd for Danielle & Powell!:dust:

Nothing to report from me... I'm either 4, 5 or 6 dpo. Frustrating not being sure as I want to know how long my LP will be this time. Nothing happening at all apart from slightly headachy & tired yesterday but that's just life! Wondering if the Soy actually did anything for me?


----------



## Mas1118

Any news Powell or Danielle??


----------



## danielle1984

No AF...I have one FRER left and I want to wait a few days before testing.


----------



## danielle1984

TMI alert! 

I just went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was full of CM. It kinda of looked watery tho.I didn't touch it to see if it was strechy, I find it disgusting lol. I never had this much before, not even close to O time.


----------



## kerrbear7183

That could be a good sign. I've heard of lots of women geting large amounts of CM and then getting their BFP shortly after. FXd and sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> Any news Powell or Danielle??

No news either way :/


----------



## danielle1984

are you testing today Powell? or will you wait a few days?


----------



## Family1st

danielle1984 said:


> TMI alert!
> 
> I just went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was full of CM. It kinda of looked watery tho.I didn't touch it to see if it was strechy, I find it disgusting lol. I never had this much before, not even close to O time.

 good luck to you Danielle sounds like good signs.hope u get your :bfp:soon, sending lots of :dust:your way.


----------



## Family1st

Powell130 said:


> No AF yesterday and BFN this morning.
> 
> Guess soy has extended my cycle?

this could be it for u powell :happydance:. good luck and lots of :dust::flower:


----------



## danielle1984

I'm getting nervous about this whole thing. I'll be disappointed if AF shows up late. If I'm not pregnant I just want to start a new cycle lol


----------



## Mexx

I've just been to the tOilet and when I wiped there was red blood - just a spot. But bright red. Didn't think implantation was that colour do I'm not sure. 

I'm 7dpo. 

Only other symptom is my boobs have been / are sore. They never get like this :(


----------



## Mas1118

FXed for you ladies!!! Really hoping to hear of some BFP's soon!!


----------



## danielle1984

quick question: Since this was my first cycle off Soy, is it possible it affected my O time? Soy didn't mess up my cycles...I've always been regular and on time. So I'm kinda of thinking maybe stopping it mess up my cycle. I think I O on time because I had all the symptoms, and I almost got a +opk...I think I might have miss it with the opk.

arghh!! I'm trying not to be too hopeful.


----------



## Rudolf168

Question for those with long or irregular cycles:

Did you start your soy dosage in the middle of a cycle at all to help jumpstart ovulation?

I'm at CD52 right now and I'm seriously debating taking a dosage of soy to see if it will jump start something. I did NOT take it in the beginning of this cycle.

Thoughts?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't tried soy in the middle of the cycle, but I guess it couldn't hurt. I'm not really sure though!


----------



## KittenCoco

I don't know about muddle of cycle either but I suppose I might try it if I was in your situation.

I'm spotting today ladies... As flipping usual... Think ov is near! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Starsheep

Still nothing much here... though I dreamt I was bleeding! Assuming 7dpo but it could be only 5 or 6. Was having 9 day LP before B6 but it went up to 11 last month so who knows this time? So that means AF could be due any time between Monday & Sunday week! :wacko:

I do get odd prickly/tickly sort of feelings every now & then where AF cramps would be (not that I often get those these days)


----------



## Mas1118

I got my crosshairs today! I woke up with a backache, stuffy nose and a bit of a sore throat today. Yesterday I had a horrible headache all day - I'm wondering if it has to do with giving up coffee this week. I haven't had any since Monday.


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks kerrbear and kitten. Right after I wrote my post last night asking for advice, I went to take a shower and noticed some brownish/pinkish CM. I even showed it to my husband to prove I wasn't hallucinating. I have no clue what it means and it wasn't accompanied by anything else.

Haven't seen it since last night though.

I'm gonna hold off on the soy. I'm just gonna wait until 9/11 when I go visit the endocronologist. I just don't want to mess things up even more.


----------



## danielle1984

Day 3, still no AF....Powell, any news?


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> I got my crosshairs today! I woke up with a backache, stuffy nose and a bit of a sore throat today. Yesterday I had a horrible headache all day - I'm wondering if it has to do with giving up coffee this week. I haven't had any since Monday.

TOTALLY!! No point in cutting caffeine for those painful headaches :growlmad: I tried and hate it. My gynocologist said one per day was fine. So I drink one decaf coffee per day. There's caffeine in chocolate too, how can you cut on that?! :cry: I love chocolate!

Cold symptoms are a very good sign Mas! But I hope you are not feeling too sick :flower:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm now CD15 and waiting to ovulate. Tonight my CM was slightly stretchy so hopefully that's a good sign. The only bad thing is I feel like I'm coming down with a sinus infection and I'm wondering if that will delay ovulation. Has anyone experienced being ill shortly before ovulation and it dealying it?


----------



## J_Lynn

Hi ladies :)

DH and I are going to go pick yo some soy today while we are in town, and if I can find the EPO, I will pick that up as well....how do you take it? Is it something you take everyday or just in the days you take the soy?


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> I'm now CD15 and waiting to ovulate. Tonight my CM was slightly stretchy so hopefully that's a good sign. The only bad thing is I feel like I'm coming down with a sinus infection and I'm wondering if that will delay ovulation. Has anyone experienced being ill shortly before ovulation and it dealying it?

Oh it happen to me once and I had an appointment to the OB/GYN (what luck) and ask her the same question. She said no, it will not delay O time. :thumbup: I hope this helped. I get sinus infection very often :blush:


----------



## danielle1984

J_Lynn said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> DH and I are going to go pick yo some soy today while we are in town, and if I can find the EPO, I will pick that up as well....how do you take it? Is it something you take everyday or just in the days you take the soy?

I did both in June and July. 

Soy: either take it at CD 1 - 5 or 3-7 or 5-9.
Depends on what you want your little eggo to be. 1-5 will give you multiple eggs but immature ones. 5-9 you will have one egg, but a very strong one.
3-7 well it's inbetween all of that.

You should never take more than 200mg. For example, mine's were 50mg. On my first cycle I did 100mg, 100mg, 100mg, 150mg and 150mg. The two last cycles I did 150mg to 200mg

There is more info on this website: https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t


----------



## J_Lynn

What about the EPO? How do you take that?


----------



## danielle1984

It's suppose to help with CM...I'm pretty dry, so it did help a little. You take from 1000mg to 3000mg ( I took 2000mg) and you start taking it at CD1 to ovulation.


----------



## danielle1984

I would find it hard at the beginning to take Soy, EPO plus pre-natal vitamins. 
Make sure you take Soy before bed because of the side effects.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now CD15 and waiting to ovulate. Tonight my CM was slightly stretchy so hopefully that's a good sign. The only bad thing is I feel like I'm coming down with a sinus infection and I'm wondering if that will delay ovulation. Has anyone experienced being ill shortly before ovulation and it dealying it?
> 
> Oh it happen to me once and I had an appointment to the OB/GYN (what luck) and ask her the same question. She said no, it will not delay O time. :thumbup: I hope this helped. I get sinus infection very often :blush:Click to expand...


See and I would have though it would delay it due to the stress your body goes through when you're sick. I guess my thinking is wrong, lol. I get sinus infections often, too. Then from the sinus drainage I end up with an upper respirtaroy infection or bronchitis. I'm hoping this is a mild one and I can kick it with Airborne, decongestants, neti pot, fluids, and sleep. :)


----------



## danielle1984

Get better Kerrbear!

No AF and got a bfn this morning : (


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I haven't been off of work since Monday and won't be off until Tuesday. Trying to rest as much as possible. It's hard keeping up the BDing when you don't feel well!


How many dpo are you now?


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Thanks. I haven't been off of work since Monday and won't be off until Tuesday. Trying to rest as much as possible. It's hard keeping up the BDing when you don't feel well!
> 
> 
> How many dpo are you now?

18DPO :dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

I tested with a dollarstore test....I'm saving my FRER for Monday, I'll be 20DPO


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hmm...maybe you're just going to get a late positive?


----------



## danielle1984

maybe...I get weird cramps here and there, like stretching ones. I keep thinking it's AF coming but no.

If it doesn't show up by next friday I'm going to a clinic to get some answers and maybe blood test done.


----------



## Powell130

:)

FX'd this one sticks!!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> :)
> 
> FX'd this one sticks!!

So excited Powell!!! I hope the little bean sticks!!! I will keep my FX's crossed for you :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats Powell!! FXd for a sticky bean! So glad it happened so fast for you! :)


----------



## Mexx

Powell130 said:


> :)
> 
> FX'd this one sticks!!

Congratulations!!!! Xxx


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Powell130 said:


> :)
> 
> FX'd this one sticks!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Congrats Powell!! FXd for a sticky bean! So glad it happened so fast for you! :)

2 years isn't fast lol BUT first month using Soy and Geritol got me my BFP! I pray this one sticks. Thank all you ladies for your congrats!
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Family1st

Powell130 said:


> :)
> 
> FX'd this one sticks!!

Congrats!!!!! It will stick stay positive. It's been 2 years ttc for me as well I'm praying I get my bfp this month fx'd


----------



## Mas1118

Awesome Powell!! Congrats!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Powell!! Happy 9 months!


----------



## J_Lynn

powell130 said:


> :)
> 
> fx'd this one sticks!!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I guess I'm confused about which brand to take, we went yesterday and looked at VitaminShoppe, and they had so many different kinds with so many different additional ingredients, I just didn't know what to take and my husband just said, "don't risk getting the wrong one...if you can't get the right one that everyone uses, just get the Clomid Tuesday" 

Blah. 

So, can someone link me to what I should be looking for? Because they had 110mg Soy, but then it was like 2300mg of some other weird stuff, so I didn't know if its just the Soy mg levels that need to be looked at.... I don't get it. I'm so dumb sometimes when it comes to this stuff!!!


----------



## 3gg0

J_Lynn said:


> I guess I'm confused about which brand to take, we went yesterday and looked at VitaminShoppe, and they had so many different kinds with so many different additional ingredients, I just didn't know what to take and my husband just said, "don't risk getting the wrong one...if you can't get the right one that everyone uses, just get the Clomid Tuesday"
> 
> Blah.
> 
> So, can someone link me to what I should be looking for? Because they had 110mg Soy, but then it was like 2300mg of some other weird stuff, so I didn't know if its just the Soy mg levels that need to be looked at.... I don't get it. I'm so dumb sometimes when it comes to this stuff!!!

I have the spring valley brand and it is 40mg.


----------



## danielle1984

Still a bfn this morning with the frer. I'm just going to wait for AF


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'm confused about which brand to take, we went yesterday and looked at VitaminShoppe, and they had so many different kinds with so many different additional ingredients, I just didn't know what to take and my husband just said, "don't risk getting the wrong one...if you can't get the right one that everyone uses, just get the Clomid Tuesday"
> 
> Blah.
> 
> So, can someone link me to what I should be looking for? Because they had 110mg Soy, but then it was like 2300mg of some other weird stuff, so I didn't know if its just the Soy mg levels that need to be looked at.... I don't get it. I'm so dumb sometimes when it comes to this stuff!!!
> 
> I have the spring valley brand and it is 40mg.Click to expand...


I have the Spring Valley brand, too. They worked fine for me.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Still a bfn this morning with the frer. I'm just going to wait for AF


Maybe you just ovulated later and there's still a chance. If not, then I hope AF shows up so you can get on to the next cycle.


----------



## danielle1984

I wonder it stopping Soy could have mess up my cycle? 

I did OPK and almost got two positives at two different times. During the weekend of August 11 (had all the symptoms, but never got a + cuz I only tested once per day) then from Monday - Thursday, the second line was getting lighter. But on Friday August 17th, the second line was getting dark again. Almost got a positive on that Sunday but I ran out of test. But then I had no O symptoms. So I really think I O on that first weekend...but then no AF and no bfp.


----------



## danielle1984

I feel like AF is going to show up today! I'm having little AF cramps right now.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I feel like AF is going to show up today! I'm having little AF cramps right now.

You're no out til she's here! I have had AF like cramping off and on for a week or so


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congratulations Powell!!! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!! 
Have you had any other symptoms besides AF like cramping?


----------



## Powell130

My boobs started to swell about 4 days ago (no soreness) that started a few hours before my BFP. I've had creamy CM since O (it normally goes away not long after) and it also has that 'different' smell, the same as last BFP. Today boobs are pretty sore but I can tell it's just going to get worse :haha: i almost enjoy it cuz it's my main symptom right now. Bloating (mainly at night & after eating) oh and the right bottom side of my belly is HARD. That's pretty much all for now. If I think of or discover anything else, I will update you ladies!


----------



## Rudolf168

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Powell!! FXd for a sticky bean! So glad it happened so fast for you! :)
> 
> 2 years isn't fast lol BUT first month using Soy and Geritol got me my BFP! I pray this one sticks. Thank all you ladies for your congrats!Click to expand...

Congratulations to you!! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up. 

Prayers Please!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

Praying x19476272858272 over here!!! *tons of sticky bean hugs covered in baby dust*


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

Definitely praying for you!


----------



## Starsheep

Lots of sticky babydust to you Powell. :hugs:


----------



## PinkPeony10

Powell130 said:


> Okay ladies I'm officially freaking out. I just got discharged from the ER with Threatened Miscarriage as my diagnosis. My HCG levels are 240. I went in because I wanted to see what they were instead of having to wait til Tuesday..Gotta get them done again Tuesday to see how much/IF they go up.
> 
> Prayers Please!!!

Many prayers for you Powell!!!!


----------



## KittenCoco

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way Powell.

Still waiting to ov here... Very impatient!


----------



## danielle1984

I hope everything goes well Powell


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I hope everything goes well Powell

What were your symtoms of your ectopic? The doc said i MAY be having one of those :/


----------



## danielle1984

None...except I had pimples everywhere on my back and face (it was terrible). When AF was expecting I had it. I bleed for 5 days.
The only way I knew something was wrong was 4 days after AF was done, I started bleeding again, I had terrible cramps (to a point I thought I was dying) and I couldn't even drink water without feeling sick.

The only way to tell if it's a ectopic is if you get an ultrasound. They rush me to the emergency right after. Then I had to wait for OB/GYN cuz she was delivering a baby.

Worst day of my life.


----------



## danielle1984

I hope it's not an ectopic Powell : (


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> None...except I had pimples everywhere on my back and face (it was terrible). When AF was expecting I had it. I bleed for 5 days.
> The only way I knew something was wrong was 4 days after AF was done, I started bleeding again, I had terrible cramps (to a point I thought I was dying) and I couldn't even drink water without feeling sick.
> 
> The only way to tell if it's a ectopic is if you get an ultrasound. They rush me to the emergency right after. Then I had to wait for OB/GYN cuz she was delivering a baby.
> 
> Worst day of my life.

Well my AF was due the 28th and they did a vaginal and pelvic ultrasound yesterday so do you think they would have been able to tell then? 

I havent had any bleeding or super bad cramps, just a few AF like.


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> None...except I had pimples everywhere on my back and face (it was terrible). When AF was expecting I had it. I bleed for 5 days.
> The only way I knew something was wrong was 4 days after AF was done, I started bleeding again, I had terrible cramps (to a point I thought I was dying) and I couldn't even drink water without feeling sick.
> 
> The only way to tell if it's a ectopic is if you get an ultrasound. They rush me to the emergency right after. Then I had to wait for OB/GYN cuz she was delivering a baby.
> 
> Worst day of my life.
> 
> Well my AF was due the 28th and they did a vaginal and pelvic ultrasound yesterday so do you think they would have been able to tell then?
> 
> I havent had any bleeding or super bad cramps, just a few AF like.Click to expand...

Did they see anything?
For me, she has to go deeper and really look in the tube. The egg implanted in the tube instead of the uterus like it's suppose to.

Some can't tell they are having an ectopic until it's too late and have internal bleeding and lose their tube. I guess I was really lucky.


----------



## Powell130

They said they couldn't see anything and if my numbers haven't increased Tuesday lke they should I'll get another ultrasound to see if its ectopic. She seemed concerned about my "low HCG levels" but after lots of time with Dr. Google, they don't seem too low and it's not the actual number itself, but the progression of them. So I'm really hoping my numbers tomorrow have gone up beautifully :)


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> They said they couldn't see anything and if my numbers haven't increased Tuesday lke they should I'll get another ultrasound to see if its ectopic. She seemed concerned about my "low HCG levels" but after lots of time with Dr. Google, they don't seem too low and it's not the actual number itself, but the progression of them. So I'm really hoping my numbers tomorrow have gone up beautifully :)

what your number? I was in the 200. That's just weird that they would sent you home and look further into it. Ectopic can be dangerous.


----------



## danielle1984

but then numbers doesn't mean much...you could have O later too.


----------



## Powell130

240 eek!!


----------



## Mexx

Hope everything turns out ok Powell


----------



## danielle1984

well maybe you O later then : )


----------



## danielle1984

don't worry to much, I'm sure it's not ectopic.


----------



## danielle1984

I think they would have check for it right away...it's way too dangerous for the mother.


----------



## Powell130

That's what I thought. Praying for high numbers tomorrow!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm going to the clinic tomorrow after work. I'm currently 6 days late


----------



## kerrbear7183

KittenCoco said:


> Sending lots of positive thoughts your way Powell.
> 
> Still waiting to ov here... Very impatient!


What CD are you on? I'm CD17 and still waiting to ovulate, too. Last cycle I ovulated on CD24 so I'm hoping I ovulate sometime this week. If not, I'll plan on a CD33 ovulation like the cycle before that.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell- Try not to stress too much until you get the blood work tomorrow. I know that's easier said than done. Praying your numbers go up tomorrow!


Danielle- Good luck at the clinic tomorrow!


----------



## Mas1118

Praying for you Powell, it's very early so 240 may not be that low.


----------



## Mas1118

I have been away at my family cottage all weekend with family and friends. It was nice. Back to school for my DS tomorrow. Grade 4 already! I had a touch of nausea last night while eating a steak dinner. Everything on my plate was fine except the red meat, everything I took a bite of meat I felt like I was going to gag-so not like me as I love red meat! I'm going to start testing in a few days.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm going back to work for good tomorrow with the students! I'm suppose to have a very good class which will help me while ttc. Last year, I had a very stressful year.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Is anyone using soy to help you ovulate sooner? Does it work/not work? Has it caused any problems? I am going to be starting a new cycle here soon and I am trying to debate whether or not I should try it. I already bought some, and was thinking of taking it either CD2-6 or CD3-7. Haven't decided on that yet either. I've read that if you already ovulate on your own, the soy could delay it or even cause you to not even ovulate at all. I usually don't ovulate till CD 19-20. This last time I didn't ovulate till CD26. So I'm just curious if anyone else has the same issues and whether or not soy has worked or not. Thanks!


----------



## danielle1984

PinkPeony10 said:


> Is anyone using soy to help you ovulate sooner? Does it work/not work? Has it caused any problems? I am going to be starting a new cycle here soon and I am trying to debate whether or not I should try it. I already bought some, and was thinking of taking it either CD2-6 or CD3-7. Haven't decided on that yet either. I've read that if you already ovulate on your own, the soy could delay it or even cause you to not even ovulate at all. I usually don't ovulate till CD 19-20. This last time I didn't ovulate till CD26. So I'm just curious if anyone else has the same issues and whether or not soy has worked or not. Thanks!

It can help you ovulate sooner or even later. Everyone is different.
I was ovulating on my own, but I use Soy in May, June and July. I was still O on time, but I didn't take any in August (especially since I was away). I think it might have mess up my cycle, I'm not a 100% sure I O on time. I had all the symptoms of O but no + OPK (almost but not + on less I miss it). :shrug:

If you do start it, I would recommend OPK and maybe keep on doing it.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx Mas! GL to you hun!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. I think ovulation will be coming up soon or so I hope. CM started getting a little stretchy today.


----------



## razorbacks

hey everyone :) so I took the soy CD3-7. is it normal to have a positive OPK but not a large amount of EWCM? I had ALOTTTT of CM for two days. (CD11&CD12) but it wasn't really EWCM. but it wasnt lotiony/creamy either. it was thicker than watery CM, but not as stretchy as EWCM. does soy cause this??


----------



## Ck3152

razorbacks said:


> hey everyone :) so I took the soy CD3-7. is it normal to have a positive OPK but not a large amount of EWCM? I had ALOTTTT of CM for two days. (CD11&CD12) but it wasn't really EWCM. but it wasnt lotiony/creamy either. it was thicker than watery CM, but not as stretchy as EWCM. does soy cause this??

I had the same this month after taking soy so must be from that..AF is due at some stage next week so FX'd we get our BFP :))


----------



## Starsheep

I actually seemed to have more EWCM this month but maybe that's the B6 rather than the soy?

Well I'm now 9-11 dpo so AF could arrive any time (11 day LP last cycle, 9 before that).

Yesterday I could've sworn AF was on the way as I started having quite a strong crampy feeling (just like AF cramps) around lunchtime but it only really lasted 5 minutes & had nothing since.

FXd for good news for Powell & Danielle today!


----------



## danielle1984

Kerrbear - Nice! Get on your man! 

Starsheep, CK and Razor - Hope you get your BFP!

Me - Well still no AF. I'm currently 7 days late (21 DPO). I have to go to the doctor after work. Maybe I'll even get the blood test done tonight if it's not close and get the results tomorrow after work. FX's!! I hope there's nothing wrong with me : (


----------



## razorbacks

I hope we all do :D it would be cool to have like 5 ladies all get BFP at the same time because we could share stories and symptoms together :) and I did notice a lot more CM this cycle, just not a lot more EWCM. lol but I did catch my O day eith the OPK for thr first time!! now it's the waiting game. I'm only 5DPO lol ugh the wait.


----------



## Starsheep

Just started getting a bit of pink when I wipe now... looks like AF on the way :cry: Hoped I might at least make 12DPO this time... ah well.


----------



## razorbacks

if its only a little pink, don't lose hope!!! you have to think positive! do you have any AF symptoms??


----------



## Starsheep

Not really, just a few "sensations" down there but I don't normally get any cramps or anything anyway. Guess time will tell.

Always wondered if I'd get any BFP symptoms if I don't get AF symptoms...


----------



## razorbacks

I always have had AF symptoms..but when AF came around this last time, she surprised me because I had no symptoms before or during at all!!


----------



## Powell130

My appointment is at 3:10 today

Dont get your hopes up yet starsheep, wait til (if) she's here, then get mad at her!

I had weird CM this whole cycle, I'm blaming it on the Soy. But something worked!! Let's just pray it's sticky.

Ahh I'm so nervous and scared!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep- It could be implantation. You're not out until AF shows up in full force. Have you tried taking B complex to lengthen your LP?

Razorbacks- I had different CM with soy. I never used to really have any creamy CM and I have more of that before and after ovulation. I have noticed an increase in the amount of EWCM I have, too. 

Danielle- Good luck with your doctor appointment. Hopefully they can give you some answers.

Powell- Good luck! I really hope your numbers jump up today. FXd and sending lots of :dust: your way for a sticky bean!


----------



## Powell130

I'll find out my results in the AM. Dang, I wish I would have found out the same time like in the ER. BUT it'll be okay lol My doc didn't seem concerned or anything so that made me feel better. He thinks we just caught it early


----------



## J_Lynn

Powell130 said:


> I'll find out my results in the AM. Dang, I wish I would have found out the same time like in the ER. BUT it'll be okay lol My doc didn't seem concerned or anything so that made me feel better. He thinks we just caught it early

Caught what early?? I am so happy that the doctor isn't concerned - I'm hoping that means that he's confident that you have one hell of a sticky bean :)


----------



## danielle1984

That's great news Powell!!

I'm waiting in the doctor's office right now


----------



## Mbrink

Does anyone know if SI messes with your FSH levels? Just received my CD 3 results and they said they were slightly elevated, but still normal. I didn't know if maybe this was because of the soy or because of an other issue.


----------



## razorbacks

kerrbear--I definitely did notice a different CM this cycle. I am also blaming the soy because it was my first cycle trying it! lol I usually have the thicker lotion/creamy CM. But this time I did notice it was more watery/EWCM-ish. I hope it is a good thing and I hope that the OPK was right!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Danielle- How did you make out at your doctor visit?

Powell- Glad to hear the doctor isn't concerned. I'll be checking for an update on your labs when I get up tomorrow. Still praying and keeping my FXd for you!!!

Razorbacks- Good luck! Sometimes my CM is very stretchy and more of an opaque white. So don't worry if it doesn't get super clear. 

AFM- Today my cervix is high and medium soft. More medium than soft though. CM is getting a little more clear and it stretches about 1/2 inch between my fingers. So it's getting there! Hoping that ovulation is soon. I'm CD18 today and last cycle I ovulated on CD24. We'll see what the magic day is this cycle! :)


----------



## razorbacks

well see, it doesn't even get really sticky/stretchy like EW.. :/ it gets sort of that way, but not the way alot of people make it sound like it should be :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Watery CM is considered fertile CM, too so I wouldn't worry too much. That's what Preseed is for, lol. :)


----------



## Mas1118

FXed for you Powell, you will be in my thoughts tonight!
Danielle - I hope you find out some good news today!
I hope af isnt here starsheep and it is implantation.
Good luck with the O! kerrbear!!!
afm - i am 7dpo and not much to report.


----------



## Ck3152

Can u still get pregnant with the watery cm or is ewcm our only hope?..kinda thinking im out this month as its not really stretchy like ewcm but uv had it since 3 or 4 days before O and for the past 9/10 days since O! Normally i synptom spot and have loads going on, but this cycle - nothing!! :-( no real pains, no difference im bb's, no extra tiredness, no peeing excessively lol


----------



## danielle1984

well doctor had me do an urine test and it was negative. So he send me for blood test....I'm so disappointed, I was hoping the urine test would be positive. Now I don't think there's much chance of it being positive with the blood test. :cry::cry:
I will know on Thursday afternoon and if it's negative then he will check and see why I don't have any sign of AF. I bet Soy has something to do with it, I shouldn't have stop it.:dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

Ck3152 said:


> Can u still get pregnant with the watery cm or is ewcm our only hope?..kinda thinking im out this month as its not really stretchy like ewcm but uv had it since 3 or 4 days before O and for the past 9/10 days since O! Normally i synptom spot and have loads going on, but this cycle - nothing!! :-( no real pains, no difference im bb's, no extra tiredness, no peeing excessively lol

Drink a lot of water or I think it's grapefruit. Apparently it help with CM


----------



## sweetmere

I'm not sure if any of you remember me, but I got my bfp after 8 months ttc on july 2. It was my first cycle trying soy. Well, back then there were a few women worried that soy had a higher rate of miscarriages. I would like to happily report that I will be 13 weeks pregnant in a few hours, and the heartrate is perfect at 155, very strong, very healthy!!! <3

I also would like you all to know that I have a buddy who started TTC in February/March, got a bfp in April but miscarried, and has been TTC since. I told her about soy and she just tried them this month and got her bfp 2 nights ago!!! Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Powell130

I don't get EWCM and I got preggers :) so you still have hope!! Water, Grapefruit Juice and I've heard a few things about V8 Splash helping with CM. Also, robitussin or mucinex

Kerr- I hope you O soon and catch it :dust: and GL


----------



## razorbacks

I feel a lot more hopeful knowing it doesn't have to be EWCM! I drink lots of water already..lol so I am hoping the large amount of CM I had did its job!


----------



## Powell130

Good, I'm glad you feel better. Stress is a No No :) I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## razorbacks

thanks :) I try not to stress, but it seems inevitable the closer AF gets lol it feels like I am challenging her to be late hahaha


----------



## kerrbear7183

sweetmere said:


> I'm not sure if any of you remember me, but I got my bfp after 8 months ttc on july 2. It was my first cycle trying soy. Well, back then there were a few women worried that soy had a higher rate of miscarriages. I would like to happily report that I will be 13 weeks pregnant in a few hours, and the heartrate is perfect at 155, very strong, very healthy!!! <3
> 
> I also would like you all to know that I have a buddy who started TTC in February/March, got a bfp in April but miscarried, and has been TTC since. I told her about soy and she just tried them this month and got her bfp 2 nights ago!!! Good luck to everyone!!!

I remember you! Congrats on your pregnancy!! Glad to hear success stories with soy. I really hope soy works for me this cycle. What else did you do the cycle you got your BFP?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas- When do you plan on testing?

Danielle- Sorry to hear about the negative urine test.


----------



## Starsheep

Back to CD1 for me as I suspected :cry: Will try again with the soy but start a day earlier & up the dose a bit. Hopefully O will be a bit sooner. Always feel like I'm running out time now I'm 38 (yes I'm an oldie lol) but the over 35s section gives me some hope.

Disappointed the B6 didn't really help this month but added B12 now so perhaps together they can extend my LP a bit more. Not knowing exactly when I O'd means I'm not sure if LP was 9 (as before B6) or 11 (same as last time).

Can't be doing with temping as I'd be awake all night wondering if I'd overslept, even with an alarm set.


----------



## 4magpies

I'm trying soy next cycle if they won't give me clomid or metaformin on Friday at the doctors! 

xx


----------



## Powell130

Starsheep said:


> Back to CD1 for me as I suspected :cry: Will try again with the soy but start a day earlier & up the dose a bit. Hopefully O will be a bit sooner. Always feel like I'm running out time now I'm 38 (yes I'm an oldie lol) but the over 35s section gives me some hope.
> 
> Disappointed the B6 didn't really help this month but added B12 now so perhaps together they can extend my LP a bit more. Not knowing exactly when I O'd means I'm not sure if LP was 9 (as before B6) or 11 (same as last time).
> 
> Can't be doing with temping as I'd be awake all night wondering if I'd overslept, even with an alarm set.

THe B vits are kinda tricky, you can't take just one of them or you'll become deficient in another. B-Complex is the best way to go


----------



## Starsheep

I couldn't see any B complex when I looked so thought the B6 & B12 together would do the trick seeing as those are the ones that get mentioned most. What else is in the complex?

Does anyone else still find themselves doubting that AF is AF each month? I KNOW I'm out but I keep thinking "well maybe it's IB". :dohh: My excuse this time is that AF seems to be more watery than usual... definitely a flow rather than spotting and definitely red but not seeing much in the way of clots/mucus yet. Red in bowl when I go but strangely watery pale pink/brown when I wipe. Apologies for TMI but normally everything's very thick & red :blush:

Of course now I've written this it'll be "normal" next time I check.

Arrrrghhh - I need to stop thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Starsheep

Scrap most of that last post. All "normal" by now, just as I knew it would be. I hate CD1. I seem to spend most of the day switching between misery, denial & trying to think positive for next time. Bleugh.


----------



## Powell130

Starsheep said:


> I couldn't see any B complex when I looked so thought the B6 & B12 together would do the trick seeing as those are the ones that get mentioned most. What else is in the complex?
> 
> Does anyone else still find themselves doubting that AF is AF each month? I KNOW I'm out but I keep thinking "well maybe it's IB". :dohh: My excuse this time is that AF seems to be more watery than usual... definitely a flow rather than spotting and definitely red but not seeing much in the way of clots/mucus yet. Red in bowl when I go but strangely watery pale pink/brown when I wipe. Apologies for TMI but normally everything's very thick & red :blush:
> 
> Of course now I've written this it'll be "normal" next time I check.
> 
> Arrrrghhh - I need to stop thinking about it!!!!

Thiamin (Vitamin B-1)
Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2)
Niacin
Vitamin B-6 
Folic Acid
Vitamin B-12
Calcium

That's what's in mine


----------



## Powell130

My beta was 747! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those numbers are good I don't have to go back again til my actual prenatal appointment the 18th

:cloud9:


----------



## razorbacks

congrats Powell!! I am happy for you!! Now if only your good luck will spread on to the rest of us!! I wish I would've known to take more than 80mg of Soy though :/ so I am sure this isn't my lucky cycle at all.


----------



## Powell130

Oh hun, don't say that. For the first 2 days I only took 34mg of soy because I didn't realize mine was concentrate! So there's definitely still a chance


----------



## razorbacks

I took 80mg the first two days and 120 the last two, but now I see everyone else went up to like 160 and 200 so I think I should have. I'm not sure, it was my first time using Soy and Geritol and everything else everyone has suggested.


----------



## Powell130

did you only take it for 4 days?


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> My beta was 747! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those numbers are good I don't have to go back again til my actual prenatal appointment the 18th
> 
> :cloud9:

Yay! Congrats Powell!


----------



## danielle1984

That's great news Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you ladies! I really hope tomorrow's numbers have a beautiful increase as well. With the increase from Sunday-Tuesday, I have no reason to think otherwise :) I will find out what they are Friday. 

So I've been Googling clever ways to announce it to our families and I've found so many cute ideas it's hard to pick one. But I do have to admit I started tearing up while I was reading them lol I was laughin at my hormonal self inside :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

So glad for you Powell! Yay for rising numbers!!!
Starsheep - I feel the same way every cd1 as well - I'm sure we all go through the denial and questioning, especially when af is not her usual snarly self, lol. :hugs:
Danielle - I hope you get some answers soon and Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Kerrbear - did you O yet??
Who else is in the TWW?
I had a big temp dip this morning and I have had alot of pains in my tummy and pelvic area plus a sore back all day - hoping implantation dip. I wont test until Sat at the earliest (12dpo).


----------



## razorbacks

ooops Powell I meant to say I took 80mg the first THREE days not two..I did take it all five days. CD3-7!


----------



## Powell130

FX'd for you Mas, it sounds promising hun! Sending some of my :dust: your way!!

razorbacks- oh okay. I've read lots of BFP stories using smaller doeses, it's all about what works best for your body. Apparently my body liked the smaller start and hopefully yours will too!


----------



## razorbacks

gosh I hope so! OMG..so I was at work today, and a guy I work with and have been friends with for a while came up to me and wa like, "we have been friends for a while here at work now so why didn't you tell me you were pregnant?"
.....I was looking at him like he's crazy and I told him I'm NOT. and he said, "oh you look like it" I told him I did not appreciate being called fat especially when I only weigh 125 pounds and I am 5"2!! He said he didn't mean I look fat, I just look pregnant? I was kinda sad cause I wish I could've said I am :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> My beta was 747! I gotta go back one more time tomorrow and as long as those numbers are good I don't have to go back again til my actual prenatal appointment the 18th
> 
> :cloud9:


YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> So glad for you Powell! Yay for rising numbers!!!
> Starsheep - I feel the same way every cd1 as well - I'm sure we all go through the denial and questioning, especially when af is not her usual snarly self, lol. :hugs:
> Danielle - I hope you get some answers soon and Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> Kerrbear - did you O yet??
> Who else is in the TWW?
> I had a big temp dip this morning and I have had alot of pains in my tummy and pelvic area plus a sore back all day - hoping implantation dip. I wont test until Sat at the earliest (12dpo).


I didn't yet. I'm hoping it will be any day now.


----------



## Starsheep

Congrats Powell :thumbup: Lovely to hear good news :flower:

I'm still half in denial but will get over it lol. Will start the soy again tonight so hopefully round 2 will do the trick. Maybe I'll actually feel O this time?

ETA: Well AF is still being very weird. CD2 and there's not a lot happening really. Usually it's heavy for at least 3-4 days but this is more like day 6 (she does drag it out a bit!). And it's still pretty watery which is unusual. Anyone else had weird AF after soy?


----------



## danielle1984

AF IS HERE!!! 
I could say any swearing word right now. Not sure if I should do Soy or not since I was regular before taking it and while taking it too. But since this was my first month of it, I wonder if that's the reason it messed up my cycle.

Should I or should I not? Any advice?


----------



## Starsheep

It's hard to decide, isn't it? I'm not liking this weird AF so am now thinking to leave the soy this month. OK I'll probably have to wait ages for O (at least 3 weeks) but at maybe things will return to normal after that.

Good luck whichever you choose :flower:


----------



## danielle1984

I'll definitely need a lot of OPK this cycle and I'm thinking of trying Pre-seed.


----------



## Mbrink

danielle1984 said:


> I'll definitely need a lot of OPK this cycle and I'm thinking of trying Pre-seed.

Positive OPK today, so excited!

And Danielle, its the best thing ever. I've been using it while TTC and my DH and I swear by it. Its more expensive than normal lube but it is so worth it.


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm back here again! I took my first cycle of Soy last october and got my bfp that same month! Sadly, it ended in a miscarriage and dh got deployed so we couldnt try until he got back..well hes back so here I am!


----------



## razorbacks

About the weird AF from soy, I was wondering the same thing about Geritol. Because when AF came this cycle, she didn't give me ANY signs. She just started out of the blue, but it was never the heavy cycle I am used to. It was veryyy light and I just used liners the entire 6 days because it never got heavy enough for a tampon/pad..and then it just ended completely on CD6. And I didn't have spotting or anything then either. I was looking to see if Geritol causes that.


----------



## Family1st

Hi Jennifer welcome back! sorry about your loss. This is my first cycle using soy so im not sure what to expect. I took it on days 3-7 what days are u taking soy and did you use anything else the first time?


----------



## razorbacks

I took soy CD3-7 too. the only thing extra I take is my geritol, folic acid, and baby aspirin.


----------



## Family1st

razorbacks im also taking baby aspirin along with prenatal v, I also used pre-seed I heard it helps sperm swim to egg. fx'd for us. how long have u been trying?


----------



## 3gg0

Well first month of Soy was no good for me. The :witch: showed her ugly face at 2:30 this morning! Wondering if I should try it again this month.

UGH!! Cramps suck!!!!


----------



## Starsheep

razorbacks said:


> About the weird AF from soy, I was wondering the same thing about Geritol. Because when AF came this cycle, she didn't give me ANY signs. She just started out of the blue, but it was never the heavy cycle I am used to. It was veryyy light and I just used liners the entire 6 days because it never got heavy enough for a tampon/pad..and then it just ended completely on CD6. And I didn't have spotting or anything then either. I was looking to see if Geritol causes that.

Maybe it was the soy that caused it for both of us? I'm not taking anything else except B vits & folic acid.

Still can't decide whether to try it again this month...


----------



## Family1st

aww 3ggo sorry to hear that the :witch:showed up. thats what im so afraid of, after 2 years of ttc im really hoping this works for me. Were u taking anything else with soy?


----------



## 3gg0

Family1st said:


> aww 3ggo sorry to hear that the :witch:showed up. thats what im so afraid of, after 2 years of ttc im really hoping this works for me. Were u taking anything else with soy?

I have been taking geritol, Folic acid, and baby aspirin as well.


----------



## Family1st

3gg0 said:


> Family1st said:
> 
> 
> aww 3ggo sorry to hear that the :witch:showed up. thats what im so afraid of, after 2 years of ttc im really hoping this works for me. Were u taking anything else with soy?
> 
> I have been taking geritol, Folic acid, and baby aspirin as well.Click to expand...

ook. Ive been taking prenatal v, primrose oil and baby aspirin as well. also using pre-seed i heard it helps sperm swim. if this cycle is a bust I am goin to give si another try. we'll see fx'd as im due for :witch:the 13th


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi,
I have a question about Soy. I have PCOS and i'm currently taking 500mg ER Metformin, I'm fearing I won't O on my own since I haven't had a real period since I was 16. I've been on BCP ever since. I stopped Oct 2011 and never got a period. That's when I found out i have PCOS. I'm pretty sure 500mg isn't doing that much for me (i'm 5'3" 231) and I have to wait til Sept 24 and then my doctor will up my dosage. I understand the Metformin isn't a fertile drug either, I've heard it did wonders for woman with PCOS and getting pregnant. So my question is since it's been about 9 years since I had a period, should i even try taking Soy? I see some woman use it during certain cycle times, but since this is all new to me should I just wait? I've been on Metformin for about 2 weeks now and all i've had is i'm not as hungry as i was and it's been helping me lose weight. I'm trying to lose weight as is, so i'm pretty happy about it :p I know woman say use Clomid, but I want to try something natural before Clomid. Let me know what you think.


----------



## PinkPeony10

hippiekinz said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about Soy. I have PCOS and i'm currently taking 500mg ER Metformin, I'm fearing I won't O on my own since I haven't had a real period since I was 16. I've been on BCP ever since. I stopped Oct 2011 and never got a period. That's when I found out i have PCOS. I'm pretty sure 500mg isn't doing that much for me (i'm 5'3" 231) and I have to wait til Sept 24 and then my doctor will up my dosage. I understand the Metformin isn't a fertile drug either, I've heard it did wonders for woman with PCOS and getting pregnant. So my question is since it's been about 9 years since I had a period, should i even try taking Soy? I see some woman use it during certain cycle times, but since this is all new to me should I just wait? I've been on Metformin for about 2 weeks now and all i've had is i'm not as hungry as i was and it's been helping me lose weight. I'm trying to lose weight as is, so i'm pretty happy about it :p I know woman say use Clomid, but I want to try something natural before Clomid. Let me know what you think.


Im sorry! Don't have any advice for you whether you should take soy or not. But in my opinion, I would wait until the 24th and ask you doctor. I don't know anything about metformin or PCOS, so I wouldn't know what to tell you. I have heard that soy can help you if you have PCOS tho.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Can anyone help me! I am planning on starting soy this cycle. I couldn't decide if I wanted to do CD2-6 or CD3-7. Well I finally decided on CD3-7, but I am not positive as to which day was CD1 for me. Yesterday I was crampy and was having pinkish/red spotting all day. Not really enough to be light flow. TMI...sorry! Then last night around 9pm or so it turned more into a light flow. Now today, it is my normal medium flow. What should I count as cd1? Yesterday or today? Normally I wouldn't make it a big deal and I would just say it's today....but since I want to try soy this month, I don't want to be off a day and end up doing cd4-8. I don't know what to do now!!! Ugh!


----------



## Powell130

Today I believe, I've read if it's past a certime of evening to go ahead and count the next day as CD1.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm seating in the doctor's office and apparently it's urgent. I was sure AF started but its not red nor pink. It's brown spotting. I'm getting kinda of worried.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks Powell! I guess that is what I will do! I just can't decide once again if I should do CD2-6 or CD3-7 now. haha Need to decide by tomorrow night! 

Aww Danielle...I'm hoping it's nothing bad!!! Keep us posted!! Praying for you!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks Powell! I guess that is what I will do! I just can't decide once again if I should do CD2-6 or CD3-7 now. haha Need to decide by tomorrow night!
> 
> Aww Danielle...I'm hoping it's nothing bad!!! Keep us posted!! Praying for you!

I am going to be doing CD3-7 again.


----------



## danielle1984

Ok there's nothing. I swear that nurse got me worried for nothing.


----------



## Powell130

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks Powell! I guess that is what I will do! I just can't decide once again if I should do CD2-6 or CD3-7 now. haha Need to decide by tomorrow night!
> 
> Aww Danielle...I'm hoping it's nothing bad!!! Keep us posted!! Praying for you!

I did 3-7, I opted for the happy medium.. So far it has worked for me! FX'd my numbers from today are good! GL with whatever you decide hun


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Ok there's nothing. I swear that nurse got me worried for nothing.

yay!


----------



## PinkPeony10

3gg0 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Powell! I guess that is what I will do! I just can't decide once again if I should do CD2-6 or CD3-7 now. haha Need to decide by tomorrow night!
> 
> Aww Danielle...I'm hoping it's nothing bad!!! Keep us posted!! Praying for you!
> 
> I am going to be doing CD3-7 again.Click to expand...

Were you able to ovulate on your own before soy? How many cycles have you been using it?


----------



## Powell130

PinkPeony10 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Powell! I guess that is what I will do! I just can't decide once again if I should do CD2-6 or CD3-7 now. haha Need to decide by tomorrow night!
> 
> Aww Danielle...I'm hoping it's nothing bad!!! Keep us posted!! Praying for you!
> 
> I am going to be doing CD3-7 again.Click to expand...
> 
> Were you able to ovulate on your own before soy? How many cycles have you been using it?Click to expand...

Not regularly, and this was my first cycle :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

hippiekinz said:


> Hi,
> I have a question about Soy. I have PCOS and i'm currently taking 500mg ER Metformin, I'm fearing I won't O on my own since I haven't had a real period since I was 16. I've been on BCP ever since. I stopped Oct 2011 and never got a period. That's when I found out i have PCOS. I'm pretty sure 500mg isn't doing that much for me (i'm 5'3" 231) and I have to wait til Sept 24 and then my doctor will up my dosage. I understand the Metformin isn't a fertile drug either, I've heard it did wonders for woman with PCOS and getting pregnant. So my question is since it's been about 9 years since I had a period, should i even try taking Soy? I see some woman use it during certain cycle times, but since this is all new to me should I just wait? I've been on Metformin for about 2 weeks now and all i've had is i'm not as hungry as i was and it's been helping me lose weight. I'm trying to lose weight as is, so i'm pretty happy about it :p I know woman say use Clomid, but I want to try something natural before Clomid. Let me know what you think.

I have heard that soy works very well on people with PCOS. I would try taking the soy at a low dose first -say 80 or 100 mg cd 3-7 and try some moderate exercise at the same time which also works really well with PCOS. Good luck to you whatever you decide!


----------



## Mas1118

I feel like this tww is taking forever!! Still not much to report - just sore boobs and cramps, creamy cm.


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> I feel like this tww is taking forever!! Still not much to report - just sore boobs and cramps, creamy cm.

Good Luck Mas!!


----------



## danielle1984

So it's official, I will not be taking Soy again. I'll still be around to keep an eye on all of you. Wish you all a bfp soon!!


----------



## razorbacks

what happened to make you say that Danielle??


----------



## Starsheep

I decided not to use it again this month either... only CD3 & AF has almost stopped which NEVER happens so will wait to see if this cycle is a bit more normal before adding anything again. Will keep stalking to see everyone's progress! :flower:


----------



## Mas1118

I just feel like I'm out:( my temps are so up and down and they usually are higher. Not sure what's up. I feel sad :cry:


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> I just feel like I'm out:( my temps are so up and down and they usually are higher. Not sure what's up. I feel sad :cry:

You are not out until AF shows up


----------



## danielle1984

razorbacks said:


> what happened to make you say that Danielle??

Well in December, I'll be at the one year mark since we lost the baby. Our doctor said she would help us, but only at one year after the lost. So that coming very soon and I want my system clear of everything. Until then I'm just going to use OPK and that will be it.

My husband had his semen analysis done last friday and we'll have the results at the end of September. If everything is good then I don't know what is wrong with us. :shrug:


----------



## Family1st

Mas1118 said:


> I just feel like I'm out:( my temps are so up and down and they usually are higher. Not sure what's up. I feel sad :cry:

sorry to hear your feeling down Mas, I woke up this morning and my temp have started to go down at the same excat time as last month so im so sad and i know im out as well. I just wanna give up but I want it so bad. 2 years ttc i cant give up now! we have to stay strong.:hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas- Sorry to hear that you're feeling out, but you're never out until AF shows in full force! Sending lots of :dust: your way and keeping my FXd for a BFP!

Danielle- That makes sense to want to clear your system before the doctor will help you. That way you should know your cycles are back to normal. Good luck with the results of your hubby's SA. 

AFM- CD21 and waiting to ovulate. On and off throughout the day my CM will get kinda stretchy. Yesterday there was quite a bit that was very stretchy then it went back to mostly creamy. So far today only a teeny bit is stretchy. Nothing showing on the OPKs yet. If I get another lower oral reading on my ovacue monitor tomorrow it should populate my fertile window. Hopefully it does and hopefully I ovulate on CD24 again because then I can get in BDing all weekend. :)


----------



## MrsGriff

Last cycle of Soy didn't go so great. I stopped using opk around CD 28 because I got so frustrated. So, I don't really know if I O'd or not. I was so excited with my 1st soy cycle because for the first time ever it was 29 days! This time around, 46 days. Still better than what it was though. I took a little higher dose this time around, maybe that was the problem? So this cycle I went to days 2-6 and went back to my original does. Trying to stay positive this month! I usually think "It's never going to happen, it didn't happen this month" so I don't get so upset when I see the BFN. Trying a different approach. IT WILL HAPPEN THIS MONTH!


----------



## Mas1118

I had a very crampy day - almost like AF was on her way but she is not due until Tuesday (Sunday at the very earliest). My back hurt and my lower tummy was sore, achey, crampy. I am trying to keep my hopes up for implantation.


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> I had a very crampy day - almost like AF was on her way but she is not due until Tuesday (Sunday at the very earliest). My back hurt and my lower tummy was sore, achey, crampy. I am trying to keep my hopes up for implantation.

FX'd for you


----------



## razorbacks

I'm sorry Danielle :/ but I wish you luck :) 

And me, idk what is going on :( I have terrible cramps and AF isn't due for 12 more days..and I feel sick. but I don't think it's pregnancy symptom sick I think it's nausea from the cramps :/


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you feel better razorbacks :hugs:
Danielle - I think that is a good idea, to go to your Dr fresh without anything to mess up the tests.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas- Good luck! FXd the cramping is implantation! :dust: :)

Powell- Did you have anymore blood work done?

Danielle- That sounds like a good plan to let your body do its thing and get back to normal before Decemeber. Good luck!

Razorbacks- Sorry to hear about the cramping. :( How many dpo are you?


----------



## Powell130

I go Monday and will find out those results Tuesday and I hope that'll be the last time lol I have bruises on my arms


----------



## Mas1118

BFN again this morning:(


----------



## J_Lynn

danielle1984 said:


> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> what happened to make you say that Danielle??
> 
> Well in December, I'll be at the one year mark since we lost the baby. Our doctor said she would help us, but only at one year after the lost. So that coming very soon and I want my system clear of everything. Until then I'm just going to use OPK and that will be it.
> 
> My husband had his semen analysis done last friday and we'll have the results at the end of September. If everything is good then I don't know what is wrong with us. :shrug:Click to expand...

Why does it take so long to get the results of the SA back? It only took us 3 days .... it's so interesting how things take different lengths of time in different areas/parts of the world.


----------



## itsme122

Just wanted to chime in here on this thread. I am on my first cycle taking SI and am currently on CD11. 
Kerrbear - my cycles look very similar to yours. I have been O'ing late. CD 34 & CD 27 respectively. At least this most recent O was a bit sooner. Looks like your still waiting on yours? Hope it come soon!!
I read somewhere that if you O naturally, you should start off with a low dose of Soy. So I took mine on CD 3-7 with 80mg on 3 & 4, 100mg on 5 & 6, and 120 on 7. Keeping my fingers crossed for an earlier O this time around. Don't feel anything different yet.
I noticed intense hot flashes and a headache on my first day of taking it, but both of those symptoms decreased the more I took them. weird.
Keep my finger crossed for all of us!!

Mas - sorry to hear about your BFN. Has AF hit yet?


----------



## kerrbear7183

itsme122 said:


> Just wanted to chime in here on this thread. I am on my first cycle taking SI and am currently on CD11.
> Kerrbear - my cycles look very similar to yours. I have been O'ing late. CD 34 & CD 27 respectively. At least this most recent O was a bit sooner. Looks like your still waiting on yours? Hope it come soon!!
> I read somewhere that if you O naturally, you should start off with a low dose of Soy. So I took mine on CD 3-7 with 80mg on 3 & 4, 100mg on 5 & 6, and 120 on 7. Keeping my fingers crossed for an earlier O this time around. Don't feel anything different yet.
> I noticed intense hot flashes and a headache on my first day of taking it, but both of those symptoms decreased the more I took them. weird.
> Keep my finger crossed for all of us!!
> 
> Mas - sorry to hear about your BFN. Has AF hit yet?

Thanks! I don't always ovulate on my own so I've been taking soy on CD3-7. I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD6 & 7. I think ovulation is coming up because I started with EWCM and ovary twinges yesterday. I've also had some minor cramping which I had last cycle around ovulation. I use the ovacue fertility monitor and that gave me this weekend as my highest fertility time so it all seems to be lining up. I'm CD23 today so if I ovulate in the next day or two I will right where I was last cycle. I'm also really hoping for a BFP this cycle because if not, AF will be showing up right when I go on vacation and the 1st few days I have it, I have killer cramps. 

What CD are you?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> BFN again this morning:(


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Any signs of AF?


----------



## laustiredttc

hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining in?

i am 11dpo bfn, pretty much out, think af will be here by tomorrow. Will be starting soy cd3-7 will it be ok for me to take epo with it does anyone know? i'm also taking pregnacare concepion, will this be ok to take with the soy? Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I don't think there would be any problem taking soy with the pregnacare conception since that's mostly just a prenatal vitamin. I haven't taken EPO, but other women have tried it on here I believe.


----------



## KittenCoco

Just to update the thread, I ovulated on Thursday so am 3DPO today. I am delighted with that... I have ovd earlier than before and according to FF I should have a cycle length of just over 30 days.....very happy about that :)


----------



## danielle1984

J_Lynn said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razorbacks said:
> 
> 
> what happened to make you say that Danielle??
> 
> Well in December, I'll be at the one year mark since we lost the baby. Our doctor said she would help us, but only at one year after the lost. So that coming very soon and I want my system clear of everything. Until then I'm just going to use OPK and that will be it.
> 
> My husband had his semen analysis done last friday and we'll have the results at the end of September. If everything is good then I don't know what is wrong with us. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Why does it take so long to get the results of the SA back? It only took us 3 days .... it's so interesting how things take different lengths of time in different areas/parts of the world.Click to expand...

It does only take 3/4 days here too...but my OB/GYN is super book this month and we could only book an appointment on the 24 of Sept, plus I was trying to find a time where I can leave school without taking half a day off.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi everyone. I'm cd20 today and have had 2 high temps now. FF says inovulated on cd16 but I think it was more like cd18 if my temp stays up. The earliest I've ever ovulated before is cd22 so I'm happy that soy brought my o forward. 
Got FS appointment on sept 25th x


----------



## LeahJ7712

Ok so I'm definitely not symptom spotting this month and not tracking to much of anything all I am doing is taking Maca, Soy, and Vitamins. AF is due to arrive Sept 17th but as of yesterday Sept 8th I have been peeing like crazy. Is it to soon be having frequent urination?....Tired of going to the bathroom


----------



## Jary

Anybody in the uk want a free bottle of soy isoflavones? I bought them as i thought I wasn't O'ing but it turned out I was just a bit later.

Unopened pack...shame to waste them really!


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi everyone. I'm cd20 today and have had 2 high temps now. FF says inovulated on cd16 but I think it was more like cd18 if my temp stays up. The earliest I've ever ovulated before is cd22 so I'm happy that soy brought my o forward.
> Got FS appointment on sept 25th x

Good luck! Glad to hear the soy moved ovulation forward for you. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm on CD24 today and I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday or will today. I had some twinges yesterday on and off all day. I also had some cramping. Plus hubby and I were able to BD Friday, Saturday, and yesterday. :)


----------



## itsme122

kerrbear7183 said:


> I'm on CD24 today and I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday or will today. I had some twinges yesterday on and off all day. I also had some cramping. Plus hubby and I were able to BD Friday, Saturday, and yesterday. :)

Fingers crossed for you!! Sound like your timing was perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## babystreet4me

Jary said:


> Anybody in the uk want a free bottle of soy isoflavones? I bought them as i thought I wasn't O'ing but it turned out I was just a bit later.
> 
> Unopened pack...shame to waste them really!

If you still have them, I'd love them :) x


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> I'm on CD24 today and I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday or will today. I had some twinges yesterday on and off all day. I also had some cramping. Plus hubby and I were able to BD Friday, Saturday, and yesterday. :)

GL hun. Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies bought my first pack today. I'm a bit concerned as i bought them from holland and barrett in the uk. They say that one capsule has 720mg is this right because it sounds like a hell of alot? Can anyone at all help with this problem?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD24 today and I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday or will today. I had some twinges yesterday on and off all day. I also had some cramping. Plus hubby and I were able to BD Friday, Saturday, and yesterday. :)
> 
> GL hun. Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...


Thanks! Hope your bloodwork today is good! :)


----------



## LeahJ7712

Jary said:


> Anybody in the uk want a free bottle of soy isoflavones? I bought them as i thought I wasn't O'ing but it turned out I was just a bit later.
> 
> Unopened pack...shame to waste them really!


Congrats on your pregnancy H&H 9 months to you


----------



## kerrbear7183

laustiredttc said:


> hey ladies bought my first pack today. I'm a bit concerned as i bought them from holland and barrett in the uk. They say that one capsule has 720mg is this right because it sounds like a hell of alot? Can anyone at all help with this problem?

You'll want to look at the ingredients list to see if it is just a percentage of soy isoflavones. Some of the soy pills contain a concentrate or only a small percentage of soy. I use the Spring Valley brand here in the US because they contain 40mg of soy isoflavones per tablet. Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD24 today and I'm hoping I ovulated yesterday or will today. I had some twinges yesterday on and off all day. I also had some cramping. Plus hubby and I were able to BD Friday, Saturday, and yesterday. :)
> 
> GL hun. Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope your bloodwork today is good! :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I get the results back in the AM. Gah the day of waiting sux the most! I think I'm gonna sleep in tomorrow after hubs goes to work and let the call wake me up, I did that last time and it was easier than waking up early waiting for the call like I did the first time.


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies!

May I join? Im currently taking SI CD6. I'm doing CD3-7 so I'm almost done. Side affects seem to be headaches only but thats about it. This is my first cycle of soy and I'm super excited. Besides soy I'm taking Geritol (pills) folic acid and doing SMEP. Look forward to BFPs on this thread!


----------



## 3gg0

Welcome Prayinglady!

I am currently on day 3 of my second cycle of soy. I am not having any symptoms this time around. I hope it stays that way too. Last month I had headaches and hot flashes.


----------



## PrayingLady

3gg0 said:


> Welcome Prayinglady!
> 
> I am currently on day 3 of my second cycle of soy. I am not having any symptoms this time around. I hope it stays that way too. Last month I had headaches and hot flashes.

The first time I got hot flashes too but now I'm fine!!! :)


----------



## Mas1118

laustiredttc said:


> hey ladies bought my first pack today. I'm a bit concerned as i bought them from holland and barrett in the uk. They say that one capsule has 720mg is this right because it sounds like a hell of alot? Can anyone at all help with this problem?

Read the back and it should say 74mg soy isoflavones or something like that - the 720mg is the whole pill but it contains a much smaller amount of Soy Isoflavones.


----------



## Mas1118

I got another BFN:( no AF yet though


----------



## Mas1118

Pretty sure she is on her way though.


----------



## 3gg0

FX's she will stay away and you get a late BFP! :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks for the replies girls, yes i think it says there is a total of 46mg of soy iso so going to begin with taking to tabelts before i go to bed. I am supposed to get af today but no sign of her but bfn again :( i wish that stupid bitc* would just hurry up so i can start my next cycle!!


----------



## Jary

babystreet4me said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Anybody in the uk want a free bottle of soy isoflavones? I bought them as i thought I wasn't O'ing but it turned out I was just a bit later.
> 
> Unopened pack...shame to waste them really!
> 
> If you still have them, I'd love them :) xClick to expand...

Have PM'd you :)


----------



## Mas1118

Af got me again. I wish my body would work right:( I hate this feeling of failure. But after so many cycles and years and years and years.... I really feel down about myself. I don't want to do IVF because if it doesn't work ill be so so so down and having wasted 10 grand will just gut me! I don't know what to do. I'm regular, I ovulate my tubes are clear. My OH is fine. I'm super healthy at my optimum weight, I don't get it!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Very sorry Mas1118. Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Family1st

Hi Mas, im sorry u feel like this I know what its like. Im super down as well i got a panic attack lastnight, It was really bad. I couldnt stop crying it was crazy I feel like Im at rock bottom. im healthy all test came back normal and so is dh but 2 years now and I cant seem to get prego so i know how u feel. weve tried everything and now I dont know what else to do. im even thinking of seeing a new doctor. Its sad when u want something so bad and it doesnt happen. I have no children so im scared I wont ever have any at all! I try to stay calm and positive but its super hard every month when af shows up uhgg. I hope this ends for us soon and we get our bfp because im not sure if i can handle anymore. :hugs:


----------



## JLForever1204

Okay, so I pretty much have regular cycles ranging from like 27-31 days. We got pregnant at the end of July and I miscarried on August 16th at 4.5 weeks. 

I have never been able to pick up a truly positive OPK, so I want to start soy when AF (hopefully) arrives at the end of this week. 

Should I do CD 2-6 or CD 3-7? Will Cd 2-6 make me ovulate earlier than 3-7 would? I am going to start off with a low dose of 80mg and then maybe increase it to 120mg on the last two days or even just the last day. 

I also will taking Geritol Complete starting on CD1.

Thanks <3


----------



## kerrbear7183

It's really hard to say if soy will help you to ovulate any sooner depending on the dose. For some women soy can help them ovulate sooner while for others it makes ovulation later. Since your shortest cycle is 27 days, I would suggest taking it on CD2-6. Good luck!


----------



## laustiredttc

i am feeling really low at the moment. Going to take soy cd5-9. I just feel as though its never going to happen. :(


----------



## PrayingLady

Last day of SI and I can't wait to see the results!!! How are you ladies getting on with it?:happydance:


----------



## 3gg0

On my second cycle of taking soy. I am taking them cd3-7 and am on day 6. Two more days! Hoping it makes me O sooner then last month.


----------



## PinkPeony10

This is my first cycle on SI. I am doing CD2-6. Tonight is my last dose. I'm hoping this does the trick! I am trying to get my body to ovulate sooner. So we will see! :)


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> This is my first cycle on SI. I am doing CD2-6. Tonight is my last dose. I'm hoping this does the trick! I am trying to get my body to ovulate sooner. So we will see! :)

I hope it makes both of us O sooner! Have you had any side affects from the soy? I did the first month. None this month :happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hi ladies. I'm pretty sure I ovulated 9/10 which was CD24. My ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation for that day and my temp jumped up. We'll see how my temps are the next few days. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

I pretty much O on my own but i heard it can strengthen the egg quality so was thinking of taking it cd5-9 i usually O cd15-16. I have the fs on 20th sep, do you girls think i should wait to take it or go ahead?


----------



## Raisa84

hello girls! 

i will also try SI this cycle. i am TTC since 2 years, became preg on clomid and metformin and now i'm on the board again because i lost it a 6 w. i was wonderting what is the % of BFP, for those who take IS? Anyone has any idea?

thx a lot and good luck


----------



## PrayingLady

Raisa84 said:


> hello girls!
> 
> i will also try SI this cycle. i am TTC since 2 years, became preg on clomid and metformin and now i'm on the board again because i lost it a 6 w. i was wonderting what is the % of BFP, for those who take IS? Anyone has any idea?
> 
> thx a lot and good luck

 
I googled it and it had a very very very good sucess rate! I hope to be a success story one day likewise. :thumbup:


----------



## Mas1118

laustiredttc said:


> I pretty much O on my own but i heard it can strengthen the egg quality so was thinking of taking it cd5-9 i usually O cd15-16. I have the fs on 20th sep, do you girls think i should wait to take it or go ahead?

I took it 5-9 last cycle and I o'd on cd16 - I find soy makes me O exactly 7 days after the last dose.


----------



## Mas1118

I am going to try 200mg cd4-8 this cycle and hope for the best.


----------



## PinkPeony10

3gg0 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> This is my first cycle on SI. I am doing CD2-6. Tonight is my last dose. I'm hoping this does the trick! I am trying to get my body to ovulate sooner. So we will see! :)
> 
> I hope it makes both of us O sooner! Have you had any side affects from the soy? I did the first month. None this month :happydance:Click to expand...

I haven't really noticed any side affects besides some hot flashes the morning after I took my first dose. And the last couple days I had really bad headaches in the evenings. However...I'm not sure if the headaches were from the soy or not since I've been sick all week. So it could have just been because of that. I finished my last dose last night...so we will see how it goes! :) Good luck to you!


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm pretty sure I ovulated 9/10 which was CD24. My ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation for that day and my temp jumped up. We'll see how my temps are the next few days. :)

I hope you caught the egg this time :happydance:


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi,

I posted here earlier, but have another question. I'm taking Metformin since Aug 24, when I found out I have PCOS and I'm wondering if I should wait until I get a real AF or should I try soy isoflavones? I do not know when my last real period was. If you want to count BCP then Nov 2011. (I went off BCP Oct 2011) So would it make a difference if I tried soy isoflavones for the next few days? If I don't get an AF by Sept 24, then my dosage for Metformin is going to be up'd. Let me know what you ladies think or if anyone is/was in the same shoes as me :flower:


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm pretty sure I ovulated 9/10 which was CD24. My ovacue monitor confirmed ovulation for that day and my temp jumped up. We'll see how my temps are the next few days. :)
> 
> I hope you caught the egg this time :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, my temp went down and my ovacue readings went down yesterday (9/12). I still have EWCM. It's 1:30am here so hubby and I will BD before we go to sleep. Hopefully it'll be enough if I get confirmed ovulation yesterday or today. I was so hopeful that it was on Monday. We plan to keep up BDing every other day until AF anyway just in case. 

If you ladies can look at my chart and tell me if the amount we've been BDing looks good around the right time that would be great. Sometimes I just need reassurance that we're doing it when we're supposed to, lol.


----------



## kerrbear7183

hippiekinz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted here earlier, but have another question. I'm taking Metformin since Aug 24, when I found out I have PCOS and I'm wondering if I should wait until I get a real AF or should I try soy isoflavones? I do not know when my last real period was. If you want to count BCP then Nov 2011. (I went off BCP Oct 2011) So would it make a difference if I tried soy isoflavones for the next few days? If I don't get an AF by Sept 24, then my dosage for Metformin is going to be up'd. Let me know what you ladies think or if anyone is/was in the same shoes as me :flower:


I don't know too much about PCOS or the use of Metformin for it. If it was me I'd probably try to hold out until the 24th, but it's hard to say! Good luck!


----------



## Starflowerb2b

hippiekinz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted here earlier, but have another question. I'm taking Metformin since Aug 24, when I found out I have PCOS and I'm wondering if I should wait until I get a real AF or should I try soy isoflavones? I do not know when my last real period was. If you want to count BCP then Nov 2011. (I went off BCP Oct 2011) So would it make a difference if I tried soy isoflavones for the next few days? If I don't get an AF by Sept 24, then my dosage for Metformin is going to be up'd. Let me know what you ladies think or if anyone is/was in the same shoes as me :flower:

Hi hippiekinz, sorry you got dx with pcos, i recently got dx with pcos too and it sucks but i was prescribed metformine too and it does work. 500mg is the lowest dose and they start you off on that cos of all the side effects with met which go away once your body gets used to it. I am on 1000mg and got af after five days on that dose. Everyone is different but i would try and hang in there till 24 sept and see if the higher dose makes a difference.:hugs:

Good luck!!


----------



## Powell130

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks ladies,

I'll hold off til Sept 24 and wait til my doctor up's my dosage. I'm just itching to do anything to help myself out more :) Thanks again:hugs:


----------



## hippiekinz

Powell130 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html

oooooooooooh, I'm intrigued by the cinnamon. Do you take 1 tsp honey am/pm and cinnamon am/pm? I don't mind using the pill form either.


----------



## Powell130

hippiekinz said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html
> 
> oooooooooooh, I'm intrigued by the cinnamon. Do you take 1 tsp honey am/pm and cinnamon am/pm? I don't mind using the pill form either.Click to expand...

The pill form is a good way to go unless you know for sure that the cinnamon spice you're using is actually cinnamon, alot of times its a different spice that tastes similar. And make sure to use RAW honey.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell- I haven't been on here as much lately. Did I miss the results of your blood work you had done earlier in the week?


----------



## Powell130

Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.


----------



## PrayingLady

Powell130 said:


> Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.

Does anyone know where I can get some preseed from? I really really really want to try it? Is it really expensive? Anyone got any for sale?


----------



## Family1st

hello Ladies. sorry I was out for a while, I got really sad and down when I saw af show up. my first try with soy didnt work, after thinking it over alot im gonna give it one more try this time cd 1-5 instead of 3-7. Im feeling alot better now and this time im not gonna temp because its just way to stressful. Im gonna enjoy this month and :sex:every other day.

congrats on the :bfp: and good luck to all still ttc. :dust: to all of us :hugs:






TTC#1- 23 MTHS NOW :cry:
ME29-DH33


----------



## Saintsational

Hello all this is my first month using soy after 4 months of failed clomid I am currently 8dpo and i am having symptoms of af is that normal?


----------



## laustiredttc

PrayingLady said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some preseed from? I really really really want to try it? Is it really expensive? Anyone got any for sale?Click to expand...

hey hun have you tried ebay yet? i get mine from there, from the uk and its about £16.


----------



## hippiekinz

Powell130 said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html
> 
> oooooooooooh, I'm intrigued by the cinnamon. Do you take 1 tsp honey am/pm and cinnamon am/pm? I don't mind using the pill form either.Click to expand...
> 
> The pill form is a good way to go unless you know for sure that the cinnamon spice you're using is actually cinnamon, alot of times its a different spice that tastes similar. And make sure to use RAW honey.Click to expand...

I bought the cinnamon from the vitamin isle today, but I'm wondering how much should I take? It says 1000mg for 2 pills so it must be 500mg each pill. I am taking Metformin, BUT I don't have type 2 diabetes. Should I be safe taking one in the am and one at night? Or 2 in the am and not worry about night? I've read if you take Metformin be careful because it could cause low sugar? But I think I would only have to worry if I had diabetes? I take my Metformin around dinner time, so I'm pushing for taking both in the morning and being done with it so i don't need to worry about it effecting me too much when I take the Metformin later on? Does that make any sense, lola:wacko:


----------



## PrayingLady

laustiredttc said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some preseed from? I really really really want to try it? Is it really expensive? Anyone got any for sale?Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun have you tried ebay yet? i get mine from there, from the uk and its about £16.Click to expand...

 
okay I just found some on there for 20.00 US. Guess I'll get them from there :)


----------



## 3gg0

Powell130 said:


> Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.

 Love the due date... That is my birthday! :thumbup:

Hope you are doing and feeling well!


----------



## Powell130

3gg0 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.
> 
> Love the due date... That is my birthday! :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you are doing and feeling well!Click to expand...

Awe yay, mayb it's lucky then :)

I'm feeling pretty good, other than some seriously sore and firm boobs! and slight nausea in the AM and when i'm hungry, no MS yet tho!

Here's our little jelly bean's first picture :)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Yeah. They were 5020! I got them done again today along with progesterone to make sure it's high enough to sustain the pregnancy. I had an US also, will post a picture later. My due date changed to May 13th which would put me around 5 weeks 4 days. No heart beat yet so I have to go back next week for another ultrasound to check for a heartbeat and to see if the baby is growing.

Glad to hear your blood work has been good! Good luck with your blood work and ultrasound next week. :)


----------



## Starsheep

Congrats Powell - so pleased for you :flower:

I'm not taking the soy this month but will probably give it another go next cycle now that I'm thinking it's the B vits that caused the weird AF this time.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies. I'll be finding out my results soon. Probably within the hour. FX'd they're good!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im 7dpo today.........sore boobs but nothing else really. Will see what happens! x


----------



## Powell130

GL hun 
:dust:


----------



## Family1st

Saintsational said:


> Hello all this is my first month using soy after 4 months of failed clomid I am currently 8dpo and i am having symptoms of af is that normal?

I believe it's normal that's exactly how I felt. Everyone is different but I experienced lots of af cramps and twinges in ovaries. Im on second cycle now. Good luck to u hope u get your bfp.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Hi everyone. Quick question my AF is due Sept 17 I went to the Gyno for my yearly check up on the 13th and he said everything looks good. With that being said I'm assumming I'm out for this month. My question is if I was pregnant wouldn't he have been able to tell while doing my examinantion?

P.S. no urine or blood tested during doctors visit


----------



## Powell130

Not necessarily. Your cervix turns colors later on in pregnancy so I don't think you'd be far along enough to tell just with a pelvix exam


----------



## kerrbear7183

Where is everyone at in their cycles? I still don't have confirmed ovulation. :(


----------



## Powell130

Looks like you could have O'd on either CD24 or CD26 and may be having a fallback rise. I did :) Have you tried putting in dummy temps?


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't put dummy temps in yet. I was thinking at first that it may have been a fallback rise, but my ovacue monitor readings are still so low and haven't confirmed ovulation yet. Now the only thing I could think there is if the readings are off because I'm still having EWCM. I don't know. I'm getting a little confused. I also had right sided pains last evening at work and early this AM before bed. I'm having some mild cramping, too. So I was thinking I didn't ovulate yet.


----------



## kerrbear7183

If my temp is 97.21 or higher FF will give crosshairs showing ovulation on Wednesday which does not match my ovacue monitor. I guess I would go with the temps though?


----------



## Powell130

Cramping after O isn't unheard of, specially if you caught the eggie ;). Mayb you'll find out in a few days after a few more temps? Try some dummy temps that are close with your last few temps, just rising a little bit and see what happens.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> If my temp is 97.21 or higher FF will give crosshairs showing ovulation on Wednesday which does not match my ovacue monitor. I guess I would go with the temps though?

That's the day I was thinking you O'd! Yeah go with temps, they're more reliable in my experience


----------



## kerrbear7183

My cervix today was so high I could barely reach it. My CM was more white, thicker, but still stretchy. If I really am 3dpo I wonder why I'm having CM like this. I never usually get watery CM either, but I did this cycle.


----------



## itsme122

kerrbear7183 said:


> My cervix today was so high I could barely reach it. My CM was more white, thicker, but still stretchy. If I really am 3dpo I wonder why I'm having CM like this.

Last cycle, when I O'd on CD 27, I had EWCM for almost 2 weeks. I think I tried to O but didn't quite get there, so my body kept trying. It is happening again this cycle (took SI for the 1st time this cycle). But I am getting more intense signs of O earlier than last time. My EW is the thickest yet and my face has started breaking out here and there, which is a sign I noticed last month that correlated to O. 

I'm not a chart expert or anything, but I would say there is still a chance you haven't O'd yet. Especially with the CM you mentioned. Just my opinion though. Don't you hate having to wait for the next day to find out for sure? I'm not a very patient person at all..


----------



## Powell130

Fertile CM after O (or suspected O) doesn't mean there wasn't O. I had watery for almost a week after O then it turned creamy and has stayed that way ever since.


----------



## KiraLeigh

I started Soy Iso yesterday, 160mg taken at night.


----------



## KittenCoco

I've had thick creamy discharge since O... 

9DPO and feeling super uncomfortable and very hot...


----------



## kerrbear7183

Then it's not that abnormal. It hasn't turned creamy yet. I'll just have to wait and see which is the part I hate the most, lol.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I'm 9dpo today and got BFN x


----------



## PrayingLady

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I'm 9dpo today and got BFN x

 
Test again Broody! It might be to early.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Then it's not that abnormal. It hasn't turned creamy yet. I'll just have to wait and see which is the part I hate the most, lol.

Not abnormal at all :) FX'd for you hun!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Then it's not that abnormal. It hasn't turned creamy yet. I'll just have to wait and see which is the part I hate the most, lol.
> 
> Not abnormal at all :) FX'd for you hun!!Click to expand...


Thanks! FF gave me my crosshairs today showing that I ovulated on Wednesday (CD26). My ovacue monitor gave me a purple box indicating that I ovulated yesterday. I figure I will go with my temps for now and count myself as 4dpo. However, if I get a BFN when I decide to test I always know in the back of my mind that I could have ovulated a little later.


----------



## kerrbear7183

MrsBroodyPant said:


> I'm 9dpo today and got BFN x


9dpo is still very early! Don't get too down yet. When do you plan to test again?


----------



## kerrbear7183

KittenCoco said:


> I've had thick creamy discharge since O...
> 
> 9DPO and feeling super uncomfortable and very hot...

Maybe that's a good sign? Hope you feel less uncomfortable soon.


----------



## kerrbear7183

KiraLeigh said:


> I started Soy Iso yesterday, 160mg taken at night.


Good luck! What CD are you taking it and do you plan to increase the dose the last 2 days?


----------



## KittenCoco

kerrbear7183 said:


> KittenCoco said:
> 
> 
> I've had thick creamy discharge since O...
> 
> 9DPO and feeling super uncomfortable and very hot...
> 
> Maybe that's a good sign? Hope you feel less uncomfortable soon.Click to expand...

I hope so. I _think_ I might have noticed the tiniest bit of spotting this evening.... which for me means AF is on the way so I am rapidly losing hope now! Also, 10DPO and BFN!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi, thanks. 
I know 9 dpo is very early - just couldn't help myself. Don't know if I will test in morning or just wait a bit longer. X


----------



## LeahJ7712

Starting my 3rd cycle of TTC and 3rd cycle of Soy this cycle I started my Soy on the 1st day of my period. Each cycle I started the soy on a didfferent day to see if it will help and I will also be ordering some preseed. Hoping to get a BFP this cycle. Doctor said 75% chance of getting pregnant first 6 month 90% in the first year. Fx'd


----------



## kerrbear7183

LeahJ7712 said:


> Starting my 3rd cycle of TTC and 3rd cycle of Soy this cycle I started my Soy on the 1st day of my period. Each cycle I started the soy on a didfferent day to see if it will help and I will also be ordering some preseed. Hoping to get a BFP this cycle. Doctor said 75% chance of getting pregnant first 6 month 90% in the first year. Fx'd

Good luck!


----------



## Mas1118

I was away for a girls weekend with some friends and family at my cottage! Nothing like a weekend of eating, drinking and shopping to shake the blues away! It was just what I needed. I hope every one is well. I'm on CD7 and I have two doses of soy left. Hoping this will be the month for us!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls i just had a girlie weekend also and feel great. Starting soy cd5 for the first time. Hope this is it fx


----------



## Powell130

FX'd for you ladies! GL! :dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Mas & laustiredttc! I'm waiting to test and hoping the time goes by fast. :)


----------



## Smarakins

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on in a while and don't have much time now, but I wanted to let you know that this was my second month taking soy isoflavones and we got our BFP on Friday night. This will be our rainbow baby after a loss in April. I'm, of course, cautious after the loss, but trying to stay positive.

This month, I took the soy on CD 2-6 (120mg for the first 3 days; 160 for the final 2), and I was also drinking tap water with half a fresh squeezed lemon every day (it cleans out toxins and supports egg health), Geritol complete with folic acid, and royal jelly.

If you'd like the read the whole story, there's a link to my TTC journal.

Good luck, everyone! :flower:


----------



## PrayingLady

Smarakins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while and don't have much time now, but I wanted to let you know that this was my second month taking soy isoflavones and we got our BFP on Friday night. This will be our rainbow baby after a loss in April. I'm, of course, cautious after the loss, but trying to stay positive.
> 
> This month, I took the soy on CD 2-6 (120mg for the first 3 days; 160 for the final 2), and I was also drinking tap water with half a fresh squeezed lemon every day (it cleans out toxins and supports egg health), Geritol complete with folic acid, and royal jelly.
> 
> If you'd like the read the whole story, there's a link to my TTC journal.
> 
> Good luck, everyone! :flower:

 
Congrats doll!! I will definately read the journal.. H & H 9 months!


----------



## nikkie122

Smarakins said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on in a while and don't have much time now, but I wanted to let you know that this was my second month taking soy isoflavones and we got our BFP on Friday night. This will be our rainbow baby after a loss in April. I'm, of course, cautious after the loss, but trying to stay positive.
> 
> This month, I took the soy on CD 2-6 (120mg for the first 3 days; 160 for the final 2), and I was also drinking tap water with half a fresh squeezed lemon every day (it cleans out toxins and supports egg health), Geritol complete with folic acid, and royal jelly.
> 
> If you'd like the read the whole story, there's a link to my TTC journal.
> 
> Good luck, everyone! :flower:



Congrats!! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## LeahJ7712

Feeling absolutely horrible AF arrived on the 16th Mirgaine all day cramps like crazy today I just feel miserable. Never felt so bad during AF before. Anyone else having a rough cycle?


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my gosh congrats hun h&h 9 months

cd6 today and i took just one tablet last night as i want to ease myself into taking it. No side effects so far which is good. will be taking two tonight to see how i get on with it. They are holland and barrett ones so i am a little bit cautious with them. 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

11 dpo today. Af due anytime now really. Hoping she stays away xxx


----------



## KittenCoco

12 DPO for me. I would love to have some goodness this month! BFNs on Internet cheapies so far though...


----------



## Mas1118

Fxed for you ladies testing!!


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry AF got you leah and that she is being nasty this month! She's a nasty :witch: with a capital B!


----------



## PrayingLady

Good luck with testing ladies!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kerrbear7183

So with my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation to CD29 (Saturday). That is also the day my ovacue monitor indicated ovulation so I am going with as my ovulation date. CD29 ovulation is right in the middle of the days I ovulated my last 2 cycles. So now I'll be waiting to test until 9/29. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## PrayingLady

kerrbear7183 said:


> So with my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation to CD29 (Saturday). That is also the day my ovacue monitor indicated ovulation so I am going with as my ovulation date. CD29 ovulation is right in the middle of the days I ovulated my last 2 cycles. So now I'll be waiting to test until 9/29.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

9/29 <~ thats my Birthday!!!:happydance:


----------



## KiraLeigh

I take my last dosage of Soy Iso tonight.......this is going to be a long month! xx


----------



## laustiredttc

just took my first two tablets and i am sooo scared incase it fails. After 15 months i am just fed up with it all :cry:


----------



## danielle1984

LeahJ7712 said:


> Feeling absolutely horrible AF arrived on the 16th Mirgaine all day cramps like crazy today I just feel miserable. Never felt so bad during AF before. Anyone else having a rough cycle?

Sorry to hear Leah. I hope you caught the egg next cycle :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

I'm still waiting for O and I started OPK last friday. Here's my test at 4pm. So hopefully I'll be ovulating by the weekend and that would mean my cycle is back to normal. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CD13 2.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0









CD13.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## danielle1984

I retested around 8h30 and it's almost positive!! I posted pictures in my journal.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Hi ladies quick question, I just had a tricky period. Period was due on the 17th on the 15th I spotted on the 16th light peroid 17th medium flow 18th completely gone I normally have a 3 day period but this is light even for me. Does it sound like a period to you ladies or something else? I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

PrayingLady said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> So with my temp this morning, FF changed my ovulation to CD29 (Saturday). That is also the day my ovacue monitor indicated ovulation so I am going with as my ovulation date. CD29 ovulation is right in the middle of the days I ovulated my last 2 cycles. So now I'll be waiting to test until 9/29.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> 9/29 <~ thats my Birthday!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

It's my hubby's birthday, too! That's why I think it will be a good day to test. Unless I break down and test earlier.


----------



## Mas1118

Good Luck Kerrbear! Hope your hubby gets a nice surprise on his Bday :wink:
I hope you O soon Danielle!
I took my last dose of soy last night! So I should O in 7 days again if things stay the same.


----------



## danielle1984

That would be a great birthday gift! Hope you get a bfp Kerrbear


----------



## laustiredttc

hope you get your bday gifts girls


----------



## PrayingLady

Thanks Ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thank you ladies! I will try to update as much as possible but will be on vacation starting Saturday. I also had an injury to my wrist at work and typing is a little hard, lol.


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless hope your wrist heals hun and you have a great vacation :)


----------



## 3gg0

My test from 4pm. Right is with flash and left without flash.
 



Attached Files:







CD14-4-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0









CD14-4pm2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## danielle1984

3gg0 said:


> My test from 4pm. Right is with flash and left without flash.

Almost positive! Keep testing :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

I got my positive this morning! I retested this afternoon and it was still positive. I posted it in my journal page 2. It's weird because I was late last cycle and this cycle I'm early.


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> My test from 4pm. Right is with flash and left without flash.
> 
> Almost positive! Keep testing :thumbup:Click to expand...

i am going to test again at 8 tonight. i hope i get a +:thumbup:. It will be my first + opk since i started testing a few months ago :cry:


----------



## danielle1984

3gg0 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> My test from 4pm. Right is with flash and left without flash.
> 
> Almost positive! Keep testing :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i am going to test again at 8 tonight. i hope i get a +:thumbup:. It will be my first + opk since i started testing a few months ago :cry:Click to expand...

Good idea! Keep us updated


----------



## PrayingLady

danielle1984 said:


> I got my positive this morning! I retested this afternoon and it was still positive. I posted it in my journal page 2. It's weird because I was late last cycle and this cycle I'm early.

Have fun bding tonight ladies!!&#57430;&#57430;


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I got my positive this morning! I retested this afternoon and it was still positive. I posted it in my journal page 2. It's weird because I was late last cycle and this cycle I'm early.
> 
> Have fun bding tonight ladies!!&#57430;&#57430;Click to expand...

Yes have fun :sex: tonight!!! :haha:

We BD last night... Thinking we should start doing BD'ing every day though! AHHH... i am nervous.... we have been BD'ing every other day. I hope we don't miss it! I think i need to calm down over here :haha::haha:


----------



## Blessingcomin

Hello ladies I just joined the site so I am taking soy isoflavones also I am on cd5 and will be taking them days 3-7 on day three I too 60 mg
Day4:80
Day5:80
And then since I read this forum 
Day6:120
Day7:120

Does that sound okay or should I up it


----------



## 3gg0

My test from 8pm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kerrbear7183

3ggo- Almost positive! Yay!

Danielle- Good luck and get BDing!!

laustiredttc- Thanks! They gave me a wrist brace to wear for a few days and put me on a work restriction that I can't use my right arm and I'm right handed. It's a sprain so it should heal in a few days.


----------



## PinkPeony10

3gg0 said:


> My test from 8pm

That's looking really good!!! I wish mine were that dark! I'm still waiting for mine to darken up! :( There's a second line...and it's not super light...but it's not as dark as yours. It's probably a good thing that mine isn't dark yet tho...we haven't bd'd since Monday. We tried to last night...but I was too dry. :( (Sorry...TMI) We have some of that conceive plus lube...but I was afraid to use it because I have had problems with BV and I am afraid that's going to bring the problem back for me. Ugh! Sometimes I HATE being a woman! lol


----------



## razorbacks

all I can say is I think either the Soy or Geritol worked for me! I don't know which one, or if it was a combo of both of them. but stay positive <3 it worked for me :) found out last night!!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats razor!!


----------



## razorbacks

thank you Danielle :)


----------



## danielle1984

Was AF late?


----------



## razorbacks

no..which is extremely odd. she was due today! but my best friend is a week or so late and last night she bought two tests and said she would feel better if we tested together. I didn't even had the slightest idea that I was pregnant! I was just being there for my friend lol and we put them on the counter together, and within 10 seconds mine turned positive..sadly hers didn't :( so I was sad because she is actually late and I wasnt.


----------



## danielle1984

Well that's great news. Happy 9 months : )


----------



## razorbacks

thank you so much :)


----------



## PrayingLady

razorbacks said:


> thank you so much :)

 
congrats doll!!!:happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

congrats razor hope you have a h&h 9 months.

ps can someone help please. Is anyone using a cbfm whilst taking soy and if so what is your experience using them both? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Cheers :flower:


----------



## Starsheep

Congrats Razor :thumbup:

I'll probably be returning to this thread next cycle :flower:


----------



## razorbacks

thanks ladies :) went to the doctor earlier to get my blood test conformation!! <3


----------



## Powell130

yay!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats razorbacks! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## 3gg0

Test from noon today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Razor!!! Lovely news!
Where can I get Geritol?? We dont have it here in Canada. I tried online but its really expensive for shipping. Does anyone know a cheap spot to buy it?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Congrats Razor!!! Lovely news!
> Where can I get Geritol?? We dont have it here in Canada. I tried online but its really expensive for shipping. Does anyone know a cheap spot to buy it?

Did you try ebay or amazon?


----------



## Rudolf168

Hi ladies - just wanted to pop back in here after another few weeks being MIA.

My last update was that I hadn't ovulated for 60+ days.

Well, I am now 6 or 7 DPO. I ovulated sometime either Friday or Saturday last week. Now I'm in the TWW. I'm just glad to expect AF this month...regardless of whether we actually get a BFP or not.

Just wanted to check in since I haven't for a while. I hope you're all doing well and keeping spirits high!


----------



## razorbacks

well good luck Rudolph!!

Kerr- I was thinking the same, Amazon or eBay should have it fairly decent in price.
Mas1118- Check both of those sites! I am sure they would have it :)


----------



## Mas1118

I did check amazon but the shipping price is terrible! So ill try ebay tonight. Thanks Ladies!


----------



## razorbacks

you're welcome :) I forget shipping is higher to ship to Canada and other places outside the US. But yall are so close I don't understand why lol


----------



## laustiredttc

ok so i have had a MAJOR reaction to the soy. Have come out in a load of hives and felt short of breath. Well thats me done with them :(


----------



## razorbacks

laustiredttc-im soo sorry :( I hope you feel better.


----------



## kerrbear7183

laustiredttc- So sorry to hear that! 

Rudolf- Glad to see you back. I hope you get your BFP!

Mas- Good luck with ebay. A lot of times you can find free shipping on there.


----------



## KiraLeigh

Well I am cycle day 10 today, got a high on my CBFM, starting my robitussin today, though by the feel of it I wont need it or the concieve plus lol, sorry, TMI, I know.


----------



## Rudolf168

laustiredttc - Sorry to hear about the reaction.

Looking back on my cycle with soy - I think I may have had an allergic reaction as well. I had a few mornings where I woke up with swollen eyelids - never could figure out an explanation!

I hope it doesn't mess up your cycle if you are allergic - I'm fairly confident soy messed up my cycle - I'm just now getting it back after 2 months!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone :)

I hope u dont mind me dropping in! Ive been TTC without any luck since an MC 10 months ago...ive had blood tests and they've come bk normal...i chart my temp so i know i defo O but still no joy. Anyway im thinking of trying Soy this month and wanted some advice....

Sooo ive read that i should take it from cd3 - 7 and was wondering how much to take?? Also im in the uk...where should i buy it from and how many of the capsules should i take? x


----------



## bubbles82

bubbles81 said:


> Hey everyone :)
> 
> I hope u dont mind me dropping in! Ive been TTC without any luck since an MC 10 months ago...ive had blood tests and they've come bk normal...i chart my temp so i know i defo O but still no joy. Anyway im thinking of trying Soy this month and wanted some advice....
> 
> Sooo ive read that i should take it from cd3 - 7 and was wondering how much to take?? Also im in the uk...where should i buy it from and how many of the capsules should i take? x

Hey other bubbles! :)

Although I decided not to take it just yet, I'm in the UK too and got mine on eBay, although I then found out you can get them in Tesco.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls i am in the uk and i got mine from holland and barrett i have had some pretty strong reactions to them (very big hives) and swollen eyelids so i would maybe suggest the tesco brand?

hey rudolf yeah i have got the swollen eyelid thing going on so not taking them ever again. I only took them from cd5 -7 then stopped so hopefully they wont mess my cycle up too much? I know they have already messed with the cbfm because i got a high on cd 8 which i NEVER get. So al natural its back too again. I dont even know why i started in the first place because i O like clockwork every month on cd16. Just thought i would give my eggies some etc help, oh well :shrug:


----------



## lilpinkkitty

Just updating my experience with S.I, I am currently on my 3rd cy.cle of S.I, and although I havn't had a BFP yet ( Myself and my partner haven't really been trying latley) so far it's doing an amazing job in my eyes anyway, I have PCOS and my periods used to be all over the place after being on the depo injection, but now after taking S.I my periods are regular and I have had them every month so far, no I no longer have Af then nothing for 2/3 months then one or two AF then nothing for 4 months yaaaay so I really do feel it's doing good for my system :thumbup:


----------



## laustiredttc

I think thats great hun. I think sometimes it works amazingly for some women and others it just wreaks havoc lol. I think thats why i took it myself hearing so many amazing stories about it. 

I hope you get your :bfp: soon hun fx


----------



## bubbles81

Hi bubbles :) r u going to take them next month?

Laustiredttc - how many of the H & B ones did u take each day? How much is in each one? I did see them on their website but there is a lot of other things in them as we'll n it confused me lol

I'm abit worried about taking them to be honest but am about ready to try anything...GP told me yday that can't refer me til after 18 months TTC so I've still got 7 months to go :( My cycles r quite regular but there's still room for improvement! I'm thinking I will just take a low dose of soy - prob 80 - as I just want them to help make O n eggs stronger. Has there been many success stories on here? x


----------



## laustiredttc

hey huni i think there was a total of 46mg of soy in each tablet. I took one on cd5 then two on cd6&7. I would prob recommend either boots or tesco huni just to be on the safe side. Unless someone on here has took the h&b ones and has found them ok?


----------



## bubbles82

bubbles81 said:


> Hi bubbles :) r u going to take them next month?
> 
> Laustiredttc - how many of the H & B ones did u take each day? How much is in each one? I did see them on their website but there is a lot of other things in them as we'll n it confused me lol
> 
> I'm abit worried about taking them to be honest but am about ready to try anything...GP told me yday that can't refer me til after 18 months TTC so I've still got 7 months to go :( My cycles r quite regular but there's still room for improvement! I'm thinking I will just take a low dose of soy - prob 80 - as I just want them to help make O n eggs stronger. Has there been many success stories on here? x

I don't think I'm going to take them at all anymore, I've decided vitex is probably better for me now I've had a crazy long possibly anovulatory cycle. I was thinking of taking soy when my cycles seemed regular and had O but were just long, to make O stronger and possibly bring it forward, but now I think my cycles are still trying to regulate after BCP so I'm going to try the vitex instead.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry your allergic Laurie!! If you are allergic to soy (very common allergen) then I would recommend you get allergy testing done so you dont end up having a reaction to other things that has soy in them later. Sometimes reactions can worsen the next time.


----------



## Mas1118

I woke up horny (had an awesome sex dream last night) my cervix is high, soft and open and I have ewcm!! My opk last night was neg but later when I looked at it it was all smeared and weird looking so I think it was a dud. We dtd this morning and Thursday night already and will go again tomorrow evening - trying for every 36hrs this cycle, lol.


----------



## razorbacks

sounds awesome MAS118!!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> I woke up horny (had an awesome sex dream last night) my cervix is high, soft and open and I have ewcm!! My opk last night was neg but later when I looked at it it was all smeared and weird looking so I think it was a dud. We dtd this morning and Thursday night already and will go again tomorrow evening - trying for every 36hrs this cycle, lol.

Best part about TTC :thumbup:


----------



## Mas1118

LOL! For sure!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Mas!! :winkwink:


----------



## Blessingcomin

Hello ladies took soy isoflavones this cycle for the first time fxed it works baby dust to everyone


----------



## kerrbear7183

Blessingcomin said:


> Hello ladies took soy isoflavones this cycle for the first time fxed it works baby dust to everyone

Good luck!


----------



## razorbacks

Good luck :)


----------



## danielle1984

got a sore throat :cry: but it doesn't feel like I'm starting a cold. 
I hope it's really not a cold cuz we are going on a trip next weekend just the two of us :cloud9:


----------



## JLForever1204

My period finally showed up! I had my miscarriage on August 16th... so about 5 1/2 weeks later! 

I am going to start temping tomorrow morning bright & early and taking my Geritol. I'm kind of iffy now on if I should take soy CD 2-6. Should I?

Good luck everyone! <3


----------



## PrayingLady

JLForever1204 said:


> My period finally showed up! I had my miscarriage on August 16th... so about 5 1/2 weeks later!
> 
> I am going to start temping tomorrow morning bright & early and taking my Geritol. I'm kind of iffy now on if I should take soy CD 2-6. Should I?
> 
> Good luck everyone! <3

 
did the soy do something negative to your last cycle?


----------



## JLForever1204

PrayingLady said:


> did the soy do something negative to your last cycle?

I've never taken the soy before. I just keep reading about people who say it delayed ovulation by a lot.

But when I think about it, my "cycle" was a lot longer this month. So, I guess it can't hurt anything to try right? :) 

I'm going to do CD 2-6... I have 40mg tablets. Should I do 80mg or 120mg?


----------



## PrayingLady

JLForever1204 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> did the soy do something negative to your last cycle?
> 
> I've never taken the soy before. I just keep reading about people who say it delayed ovulation by a lot.
> 
> But when I think about it, my "cycle" was a lot longer this month. So, I guess it can't hurt anything to try right? :)
> 
> I'm going to do CD 2-6... I have 40mg tablets. Should I do 80mg or 120mg?Click to expand...

 
I did .. 80-80- 120-120-160mg. CD3-7 But it didnt change anything on my cycle. I O'd the day I expected too, but it gave me symptoms on O day. (In which I appreciated) But besides that nothing changed. This also was my first time taking soy, and this is my first official month TTC.


----------



## Dtswife

I took my first dose last night - 130 mg SI. I use a ferning microscope to check my saliva every morning, so I can get a heads up on when to start using OPKs (you get partial ferning a couple days before your LH surge. Estrogen = ferning, LH = + OPK). I check every morning even if it's very unlikely I am near my fertile window, so that I stay in the habit of checking and don't forget on a key day. Well, this is cd 4 and I have TONS of ferning! I did the test this AM and again about 30 minutes ago and there are more crystals on the slide than I have ever seen! Has anyone else made this observation while doing Soy Isoflavones? (for those who are not familiar with ovulation microscopes, check this out: https://www.fertile-focus.com)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had tried the FertileFocus scope before and I felt it was not very accurate. I also noticed that if I used it slightly earlier or later than the usual time during my fertile time, it would change. I also found it difficult to see with the green colored light in it. It hurt my eyes, lol. That's why I went with investing in the ovacue monitor. It has definitely been worth the money. That being said, I didn't try the scope while using the soy. But soy is a like a pseudoestrogen so I can see why it may change the pattern you notice in the scope.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> got a sore throat :cry: but it doesn't feel like I'm starting a cold.
> I hope it's really not a cold cuz we are going on a trip next weekend just the two of us :cloud9:

Maybe it's getting to be a cold because an egg could be implanting?


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> got a sore throat :cry: but it doesn't feel like I'm starting a cold.
> I hope it's really not a cold cuz we are going on a trip next weekend just the two of us :cloud9:

I hope you are feeling better :flower:


----------



## danielle1984

Well I feel fine, but this is the third day of a sore throat.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> got a sore throat :cry: but it doesn't feel like I'm starting a cold.
> I hope it's really not a cold cuz we are going on a trip next weekend just the two of us :cloud9:
> 
> Maybe it's getting to be a cold because an egg could be implanting?Click to expand...

That's kinda what I was thinking! FX'd for you Danielle!


----------



## danielle1984

I hope so. We just came back from the doctor and my husband sperms is fine. He's above average for sperm count. No clue why I'm not yet pregnant.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I hope so. We just came back from the doctor and my husband sperms is fine. He's above average for sperm count. No clue why I'm not yet pregnant.

It just takes longer for some people, even if there isn't an obvious problem. Even if everything is timed perfectly, there's only about a 20% chance of conceiving every month. So it's really a numbers game.


----------



## KittenCoco

Just to update the thread... AF came so first cycle of soy not successful. Onto second try... CD 4 now and have taken 120mgs yesterday and today. Will increase again tomorrow.


----------



## JLForever1204

CD 2 today and taking my first dose of Soy tonight!


----------



## 3gg0

JLForever1204 said:


> CD 2 today and taking my first dose of Soy tonight!

FX they work for you :)

:dust:


----------



## cc117

Hey ladies, been lurking on your thread for awhile. 
I took soy, cd 3-7. I'm 15dpo today. Spotting 11dpo and today I thought af was starting this am for sure but wasn't much more than spotting. My temps have dropped as if af should have arrived. Has anyone experienced this? This was my first time taking soy. I didn't bother to test because my temps are low and the spotting this am. Thanks :)


----------



## JLForever1204

3gg0 said:


> FX they work for you :)
> 
> :dust:

Thank you! I just took 80mg.


----------



## Snicker

So I've been away a while, I was using a phone app to keep me sane while at work. Well, this was cycle #4 of trying and I finally got my BFP this morning! I had added fish oil and epo to my previous prenatal multivitamin. I'm just hoping it sticks!


----------



## 3gg0

Snicker said:


> So I've been away a while, I was using a phone app to keep me sane while at work. Well, this was cycle #4 of trying and I finally got my BFP this morning! I had added fish oil and epo to my previous prenatal multivitamin. I'm just hoping it sticks!

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## PrayingLady

Snicker said:


> So I've been away a while, I was using a phone app to keep me sane while at work. Well, this was cycle #4 of trying and I finally got my BFP this morning! I had added fish oil and epo to my previous prenatal multivitamin. I'm just hoping it sticks!

Congrats doll!:happydance:


----------



## razorbacks

Congratss!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats, Snicker!!!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Snicker!!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies,
Not really sure where I am in my cycle at the moment. Usually I have had a pos OPK by now! I skipped testing today as I ran out so I have to go get some tomorrow. I dont feel fertile right now though. I felt like I was fertile a couple of day ago but I think that is too early in my cycle. Oh well-we have been bding just in case so hopefully everything is covered.


----------



## Mum2many

Those that r from sydney australia can i ask which brand of soy isoflavones u took..ive only ever tried blackmores phytolife and had a chemical preg on that few cycles ago and i think im havin another one, as ive had pos preg tests for 4 days, but today it was neg :( af isnt due til friday


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 

I was going to start taking Soy this month but couldnt get it in time so will have to wait til next month...

I wanted the Tesco brand ones (im in UK) as the holland n barratt ones have other things in them....so i went miles away to the nearest big tesco n thay didnt even sell them! Ive seen them online....was anyone able to buy them instore or will I have to order online? 

Also is there anywhere else i can get them from that just contain soy?? Please post any brands or links to sites in uk...thanks xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not really sure where I am in my cycle at the moment. Usually I have had a pos OPK by now! I skipped testing today as I ran out so I have to go get some tomorrow. I dont feel fertile right now though. I felt like I was fertile a couple of day ago but I think that is too early in my cycle. Oh well-we have been bding just in case so hopefully everything is covered.


Good luck! Hopefully you get your + OPK soon. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mum2many said:


> Those that r from sydney australia can i ask which brand of soy isoflavones u took..ive only ever tried blackmores phytolife and had a chemical preg on that few cycles ago and i think im havin another one, as ive had pos preg tests for 4 days, but today it was neg :( af isnt due til friday


Oh no! If you've had chemical pregnancies with soy, I would suggest talking to your doctor. It may be the soy or it may just be a coincidence. You may have something else going on that is causing you to be unable to sustain a pregnancy. I'm sorry to hear about the chemicals.





bubbles81 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I was going to start taking Soy this month but couldnt get it in time so will have to wait til next month...
> 
> I wanted the Tesco brand ones (im in UK) as the holland n barratt ones have other things in them....so i went miles away to the nearest big tesco n thay didnt even sell them! Ive seen them online....was anyone able to buy them instore or will I have to order online?
> 
> Also is there anywhere else i can get them from that just contain soy?? Please post any brands or links to sites in uk...thanks xxx


I'm sure how cost effective it would be in the UK, but I ordered mine from amazon.com. I live in the US and bought the Spring Valley brand. They are just soy isoflavones and come in 40mg tablets. They were pretty cheap for me, only about $10 total including shipping.


----------



## Starsheep

bubbles81 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I was going to start taking Soy this month but couldnt get it in time so will have to wait til next month...
> 
> I wanted the Tesco brand ones (im in UK) as the holland n barratt ones have other things in them....so i went miles away to the nearest big tesco n thay didnt even sell them! Ive seen them online....was anyone able to buy them instore or will I have to order online?
> 
> Also is there anywhere else i can get them from that just contain soy?? Please post any brands or links to sites in uk...thanks xxx

I got mine in store (it's a HUGE Tesco though) so they ARE around... good luck finding some!

(will take mine again next cycle... whenever that might be as still waiting to O this time)


----------



## Kala87

Hi Ladies, can i join

Me and my DP have been TTC since beginning of July (only a short time i know). I'm really considering starting soy but im only CD26 at the mo. I'm on vitex at the moment as my cycles are quite long (the longest being 41 days) but i dont know if it has helped cuz i only started them for this cycle. I've been doing opt's but they have always been negatives, never been a positive, which is way i thought soy might help. What do you think

Thanks

Kala


----------



## Mas1118

Mum2many said:


> Those that r from sydney australia can i ask which brand of soy isoflavones u took..ive only ever tried blackmores phytolife and had a chemical preg on that few cycles ago and i think im havin another one, as ive had pos preg tests for 4 days, but today it was neg :( af isnt due til friday

I am very sorry about the chemicals. Maybe you should talk to your dr.:hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I finally got my positive OPK!


----------



## PrayingLady

Mas1118 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK!

yayaya!!!Lots of BDing!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK!

That's awesome! Happy BDing!


----------



## JLForever1204

Mas1118 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK!

Yaaay! Good luck!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK!


Yay! Get lots of BDing in! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Kala87 said:


> Hi Ladies, can i join
> 
> Me and my DP have been TTC since beginning of July (only a short time i know). I'm really considering starting soy but im only CD26 at the mo. I'm on vitex at the moment as my cycles are quite long (the longest being 41 days) but i dont know if it has helped cuz i only started them for this cycle. I've been doing opt's but they have always been negatives, never been a positive, which is way i thought soy might help. What do you think
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kala

I have long cycles, too and I know that I was not always ovulating. I ovulated with the soy. If you try soy, you should not take vitex with it.


----------



## 3gg0

Mas1118 said:


> I finally got my positive OPK!

Yay!!! Have lots of fun BD'ing!


----------



## ashleygx1990

Im on day 2 and praying for a bfp this month! My bottle of soy recommends 80 mg so should i take more? I have heard of people taking 200 mg.


----------



## 3gg0

ashleygx1990 said:


> Im on day 2 and praying for a bfp this month! My bottle of soy recommends 80 mg so should i take more? I have heard of people taking 200 mg.

I did cd 3-7 and here is the amounts I took:

CD3-80
CD4-120
CD5-160
CD6&7-200


----------



## Kala87

kerrbear7183 said:


> Kala87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can i join
> 
> Me and my DP have been TTC since beginning of July (only a short time i know). I'm really considering starting soy but im only CD26 at the mo. I'm on vitex at the moment as my cycles are quite long (the longest being 41 days) but i dont know if it has helped cuz i only started them for this cycle. I've been doing opt's but they have always been negatives, never been a positive, which is way i thought soy might help. What do you think
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kala
> 
> I have long cycles, too and I know that I was not always ovulating. I ovulated with the soy. If you try soy, you should not take vitex with it.Click to expand...


Yeah i was going to stop taking vitex when/if AF shows up cuz i think soy will be a easier & faster option for getting a BFP \\:D/


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks Ladies - I'm hoping we have a good chance. We have been dtd every other day since early in the week and everyday now until my temp rises. Really want this to be it!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm starting to feel like I'm out. I'm have cramps today that are getting to be like AF cramps. I know I'm not out until AF shows up, but I'm just feeling very hopeful.


----------



## danielle1984

FX's Kerrbear


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I'm trying to be hopeful, but it's just so hard sometimes.


----------



## danielle1984

yes it's very hard. After so many months of bfn it's AF that shows up....argh! When we will get our bfp, seriously...I wish I had a crystal ball


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know! Well I'm less hopeful today because when I woke up there was a small amount of pink on the toilet paper. I checked my CP which felt soft and closed to me, but then there was pink/pale red CM on my finger. I'm still having cramps like when I get AF and lower back pain. I think AF will be here by the end of today or tomorrow.


----------



## Starsheep

FX'd that the witch stays away Kerrbear.

CD24 for me & still waiting on that +OPK. Want to use the soy again next cycle to see if I can speed things up a bit but if I don't O in the next few days I'll be on holiday when AF is due & I not sure I really want to risk headaches etc by taking the soy when I'm not at home. Very frustrating.


----------



## danielle1984

Yes, I hope she stays away Kerrbear.

9DPO for me today and bfn this morning. I'm just going to wait for AF, I don't feel confident about this cycle even tho. we did everything we could.


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> Yes, I hope she stays away Kerrbear.
> 
> 9DPO for me today and bfn this morning. I'm just going to wait for AF, I don't feel confident about this cycle even tho. we did everything we could.

I am 8dpo... Are you having any symptoms? I'm not. I feel completely fine. Been kind of tired the last few days, but nothing unbearable.


----------



## danielle1984

same, I feel very tired. I have very sore breasts but I don't know if it's from my workouts. But then I've been working out intensly (misspell?) for about 40 days now. I did my chest on Tuesday and today they are very sensitive. 
I had a sore throat for 5 days, today is the first day that I don't have one.

My doctor push to February for helping us out. She said everything is fine with both of us. She added it will happen in time.


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> same, I feel very tired. I have very sore breasts but I don't know if it's from my workouts. But then I've been working out intensly (misspell?) for about 40 days now. I did my chest on Tuesday and today they are very sensitive.
> I had a sore throat for 5 days, today is the first day that I don't have one.
> 
> My doctor push to February for helping us out. She said everything is fine with both of us. She added it will happen in time.

What kind if work-out are you doing? I want to do some workouts, but don't want my body to freak out and change cycles on me. I hear doing heavy workouts can dely periods and what not.

Hopefully we will both end up with BFP very soon. :)


----------



## danielle1984

I do Insanity twice per week with co-workers. I do Beast Body 6 times per week. And I do Yoga once per week. 
Those are intense workout, luckly it never mess up my cycles. I've been doing Insanity since March, but I took a break in June and August.
I still plan on working out while pregnant but probably not this intense.


----------



## danielle1984

I hope for many bfp this cycle.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> FX'd that the witch stays away Kerrbear.
> 
> CD24 for me & still waiting on that +OPK. Want to use the soy again next cycle to see if I can speed things up a bit but if I don't O in the next few days I'll be on holiday when AF is due & I not sure I really want to risk headaches etc by taking the soy when I'm not at home. Very frustrating.

Thanks. I wouldn't want to take it when away either.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I've had some light spotting today since that first episode. Cramps are on and off but haven't been too bad yet. I haven't had to use a panty liner or anything. I only notice the spotting when I wipe. I was originally planning to test tomorrow, but I don't know when I will now.


----------



## Mas1118

I hope AF stays away Kerrbear! Let us know if you test! FXed for you!


----------



## ttc1soon

I just wanted to add my story in. I didn't really have big issues with getting pregnant. (Got pregnant 3 times in one year) but after my second loss and 3 months of long cycles and late ovulation I was getting irritated so I decided to try soy isoflavons and I got pregnant that cycle and its twins! If you look at the criteria that makes you more likely to have twins (over 35, overweight, tall ect, I am the opposite of everything) so I really think it had to be the soy. I could really feel ovulation so I think it helped. Good luck everyone! I hope for a lot of BFPs.


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great ttc1soon! I would be pleased with twins but if I get even one it will be wonderful! I hope you have a great pregnancy!


----------



## Mas1118

I am 1-3dpo and am going to try not to obsess this 2ww. I have a very busy schedule the next few weeks so hopefully I can relax and just let the time pass. My OH and I have been together for 12 yrs, we have a nine yr old son who is the light of our lives but we have never gotten married. We have been engaged forever! I am going to start planning our wedding for either the spring or fall of next year and just get it done. It will give me something else to focus on and maybe other things will then fall into place as well.


----------



## kerrbear7183

ttc1soon said:


> I just wanted to add my story in. I didn't really have big issues with getting pregnant. (Got pregnant 3 times in one year) but after my second loss and 3 months of long cycles and late ovulation I was getting irritated so I decided to try soy isoflavons and I got pregnant that cycle and its twins! If you look at the criteria that makes you more likely to have twins (over 35, overweight, tall ect, I am the opposite of everything) so I really think it had to be the soy. I could really feel ovulation so I think it helped. Good luck everyone! I hope for a lot of BFPs.


Congrats on the pregnancy! I would love to have twins. I'm secretly hoping that I have twins with Clomid (if I don't get my BFP this cycle that is). Thanks for sharing about your success! H&H 9 months to you! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas- Good luck with the wedding planning. I didn't notice my TWW so much with being on vacation the 2nd week of it. 

AFM- Still spotting today, but it's still not much. Cramps aren't as bad as AF cramps usually are yet. I didn't get to temp today with coming home from vacation. So we'll see what happens with the spotting and temp in the morning. :)


----------



## danielle1984

Mas - Have fun planning for your wedding! It's alot of work so it should keep you busy. :happydance:

Kerrbear - how many dpo are you? Sorry I seem to be confuse, are you having AF or IB or :shrug:? lol it sounds like IB to me.

Nothing new from me, I might be testing tomorrow morning. I got sore breasts and I still have a sore throat.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'm 14dpo which would be late for IB. I have no clue what's going on yet. :shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

I hope it is implantation bleeding for you kerrbear!


----------



## 3gg0

My temp dropped a little this morning :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> I hope it is implantation bleeding for you kerrbear!

That's what I was hoping, but 13-14dpo is too late for implantation isn't it?


----------



## Powell130

Is the blood brown or pink?


----------



## kerrbear7183

3gg0 said:


> My temp dropped a little this morning :(

Sorry that your temp dropped. Hopefully it's an implantation dip. :) Mine went down a lot today, but so far AF hasn't shown up in full force yet.


----------



## danielle1984

euh! I think I might be pregnant!! Is this it?
After 16 cycles and two false positives....those this look like a good one?
 



Attached Files:







HPT4.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5









HPT3.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









HPT2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## danielle1984

it's the same test, I will retest later.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Is the blood brown or pink?

It's been pink/pale red and some brown. I had a little bit of bright red on and off, but it's not the color of my usual AF. Last cycle I had some spotting at 13/14dpo which was the same color as AF. I put a tampon in for overnight because I thought AF would show up. It was a super one and it had only a little bit of brown blood on it. I'm so confused!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> euh! I think I might be pregnant!! Is this it?
> After 16 cycles and two false positives....those this look like a good one?


It looks great!!! So exciting!!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm crying I don't know what to think


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> I'm crying I don't know what to think

That definitely looks like a BFP to me. Will you test with a FRER?


----------



## danielle1984

Maybe...I got plenty of dips left. The doctor just told me to call the office as soon that I got a positive and she would send me for blood test and ultrasound right away.


----------



## 3gg0

Congrats Danielle!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's good. I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to hear about the blood test results and the ultrasound. I don't go back to work until Wednesday so I will be on here a lot and checking for updates. FXd this is your sticky bean! :)


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped a little this morning :(
> 
> Sorry that your temp dropped. Hopefully it's an implantation dip. :) Mine went down a lot today, but so far AF hasn't shown up in full force yet.Click to expand...

Thanks. I am so upset. I know I am not out until AF shows, but this is what happened last month too! I was so hoping this was it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know the feeling. With my temp dio I'm thinking AF will be here soon.


----------



## danielle1984

I just did a second dip and it's also positive.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> euh! I think I might be pregnant!! Is this it?
> After 16 cycles and two false positives....those this look like a good one?

Pretty sure you're pregnant hun! Congrats!! Test later after holding pee and not drinking, pretty much the same way you would do a OPK. And also in the AM. If you're at a store today, get a cheap one and use it in the AM. What time is it where you are?


----------



## danielle1984

I did it with FMU. I'm just going to call the doctor's office tomorrow morning.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Is the blood brown or pink?
> 
> It's been pink/pale red and some brown. I had a little bit of bright red on and off, but it's not the color of my usual AF. Last cycle I had some spotting at 13/14dpo which was the same color as AF. I put a tampon in for overnight because I thought AF would show up. It was a super one and it had only a little bit of brown blood on it. I'm so confused!Click to expand...

I wish I had some insight, but I am confused as well! Mayb you're just a spotter on soy..you took it this cycle, right?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Is the blood brown or pink?
> 
> It's been pink/pale red and some brown. I had a little bit of bright red on and off, but it's not the color of my usual AF. Last cycle I had some spotting at 13/14dpo which was the same color as AF. I put a tampon in for overnight because I thought AF would show up. It was a super one and it had only a little bit of brown blood on it. I'm so confused!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some insight, but I am confused as well! Mayb you're just a spotter on soy..you took it this cycle, right?Click to expand...

Thanks. I didn't have any spotting my first cycle with soy. I'm just waiting for AF to show up at this point.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I did it with FMU. I'm just going to call the doctor's office tomorrow morning.

Call them today and maybe you can get an appointment for tomorrow?


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Is the blood brown or pink?
> 
> It's been pink/pale red and some brown. I had a little bit of bright red on and off, but it's not the color of my usual AF. Last cycle I had some spotting at 13/14dpo which was the same color as AF. I put a tampon in for overnight because I thought AF would show up. It was a super one and it had only a little bit of brown blood on it. I'm so confused!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some insight, but I am confused as well! Mayb you're just a spotter on soy..you took it this cycle, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I didn't have any spotting my first cycle with soy. I'm just waiting for AF to show up at this point.Click to expand...

Oh, did you not take soy last cycle?


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I did it with FMU. I'm just going to call the doctor's office tomorrow morning.
> 
> Call them today and maybe you can get an appointment for tomorrow?Click to expand...

Not the OB/GYN's office. She's only open on weekdays. I don't want to go to the clinic.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I did it with FMU. I'm just going to call the doctor's office tomorrow morning.
> 
> Call them today and maybe you can get an appointment for tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> Not the OB/GYN's office. She's only open on weekdays. I don't want to go to the clinic.Click to expand...

Why do I keep forgetting it's Sunday?! lol

Take another with 2MU? I wanna see another BFP for you :) I took so many ICs in the first 2 days because I kept thinking they were all messed up lol even checked the internet for false positives in the lot that I ordered. Then I ran out to get a few from the dollar store because it was a holiday weekend and couldn't get into call my doc either..not til 3 days later. I got a few and 1 that night and 1 in the AM along with more ICs. All positive so the next morning I went out and got a digital and saw PREGNANT. well I didn't wanna wait to get into my doc so i went to the ER but you seem to be wayy more patient than me lol GL hun, I really hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Is the blood brown or pink?
> 
> It's been pink/pale red and some brown. I had a little bit of bright red on and off, but it's not the color of my usual AF. Last cycle I had some spotting at 13/14dpo which was the same color as AF. I put a tampon in for overnight because I thought AF would show up. It was a super one and it had only a little bit of brown blood on it. I'm so confused!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some insight, but I am confused as well! Mayb you're just a spotter on soy..you took it this cycle, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I didn't have any spotting my first cycle with soy. I'm just waiting for AF to show up at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, did you not take soy last cycle?Click to expand...


I did. I just don't know if the spotting was due to the soy or not. I just wish AF would show up so I can move on. I'm starting to get frustrated with TTC in general even though we haven't been trying long.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Is the blood brown or pink?
> 
> It's been pink/pale red and some brown. I had a little bit of bright red on and off, but it's not the color of my usual AF. Last cycle I had some spotting at 13/14dpo which was the same color as AF. I put a tampon in for overnight because I thought AF would show up. It was a super one and it had only a little bit of brown blood on it. I'm so confused!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some insight, but I am confused as well! Mayb you're just a spotter on soy..you took it this cycle, right?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I didn't have any spotting my first cycle with soy. I'm just waiting for AF to show up at this point.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, did you not take soy last cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did. I just don't know if the spotting was due to the soy or not. I just wish AF would show up so I can move on. I'm starting to get frustrated with TTC in general even though we haven't been trying long.Click to expand...

Did you spot before you took soy? If not, then soy probably has something to do with it :)

How many days did you spot last time before you got AF?

How long have you been TTC? We had been for 2 1/2 years ;)


----------



## danielle1984

For you Powell lol. Two more tests...so 4 positive tests :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2hpt3.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## danielle1984

Powell, where did you get your second ticker? Is it too early for me to put one up?


----------



## danielle1984

Kerrbear - have you tested? Maybe you should see your doctor. On my first pregnancy, I actually bleed for 5 days, and on time too! I was sure it was AF, but found out a week later that I was pregnant.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> For you Powell lol. Two more tests...so 4 positive tests :happydance:

My dear, you are pregnant :) CONGRATS!! H & H 9 to you hun!! I really hope this is your sticky bean!! 

My ticker...umm if you're talking about the second pregnancy ticker, that one is from thebump . com but if you click on the ticker itself, it will take you to the site to make your own! :)


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Danielle!!!! So very excited for you!! YAY!


----------



## danielle1984

thanks!! I was really doubting I was pregnant this week. 
But I knew something was off with that sore throat, I've been having it for a few days. Since yesterday, my breasts have been killing me including my back.
Add exhaustion to the list, I've been sleeping 12 hours each night in the past three days.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> thanks!! I was really doubting I was pregnant this week.
> But I knew something was off with that sore throat, I've been having it for a few days. Since yesterday, my breasts have been killing me including my back.
> Add exhaustion to the list, I've been sleeping 12 hours each night in the past three days.

Your sore throat was the giveaway for me :) congrats again hun!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell- I spotted for 2 days last cycle and then started with AF. My bleeding is now bright red and getting heavier as the day went on. It could have been the soy. I will count yesterdy (Sunday) as CD1 if I have my normal bleeding today. Then I'll start Clomid on CD3 We've only actively been TTC for 3 cycles but were NTNP fr 4 years total with the last year or so of that being loosely trying by tracking cycles, and using the ovacue for ovulation prediction. Hopefully Clomid will do the trick for me and I'm hoping I don't have many side effects with it.

Danielle- Congrats again ont he BFPs. I'm so excited for you!!! I tested twice today and it was negative both times. With the bleeding now being bright red and a little heavier, I'm sure it's AF.


----------



## Starsheep

Congrats Danielle! :thumbup:

Looks like I finally got my +opk (CD 26/27) so now to see how long my LP will be this time and then decide whether to give the soy another go.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry for AF Kerrbear:( :hugs:
Happy bding Starsheep!!


----------



## 3gg0

Starsheep said:


> Congrats Danielle! :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like I finally got my +opk (CD 26/27) so now to see how long my LP will be this time and then decide whether to give the soy another go.

Happy BD'ing. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Sorry for AF Kerrbear:( :hugs:
> Happy bding Starsheep!!

Thanks. Even though I won't be taking soy this cycle I'll still check back to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Ok this may sound weird but last night during BDing I got hit with a wave of nausea, almost like motion sickness. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## danielle1984

Starsheep said:


> Congrats Danielle! :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like I finally got my +opk (CD 26/27) so now to see how long my LP will be this time and then decide whether to give the soy another go.

Nice, happy BD!! Best part of ttc :happydance:


----------



## nikkie122

Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!

Ohhhh!! I hope you get your bfp on first try! I'm sending you a lot of baby dust :dust:


----------



## 3gg0

nikkie122 said:


> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!

Yay! Happy to see you on here again! :)


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!
> 
> Ohhhh!! I hope you get your bfp on first try! I'm sending you a lot of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you Danielle!! Congrats on your :bfp:!! So excited for you!!


----------



## nikkie122

3gg0 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you on here again! :)Click to expand...

Thanks Jess!! Kind of excited and nervous at the same time!!


----------



## danielle1984

I've been having crampy pulling feeling at lunch, during my workout and at supper time. I'm starting to believe it, I even tested once this morning and once 10 minutes ago. The line is getting darker now. 

I finally called the doctor's office, but the doctor wasn't in. She called me at supper time and she didn't seem to believe me until I told her I got 5 positives. So tomorrow I'm getting my blood test done and she will call me to give me the results.


----------



## 3gg0

nikkie122 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you on here again! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jess!! Kind of excited and nervous at the same time!!Click to expand...

I bet! It will be ok! You will get a BFP again and it will be a nice sticky bean.


----------



## nikkie122

3gg0 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you on here again! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jess!! Kind of excited and nervous at the same time!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet! It will be ok! You will get a BFP again and it will be a nice sticky bean.Click to expand...

I hope so. We have to get BFPs together!!!


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> I've been having crampy pulling feeling at lunch, during my workout and at supper time. I'm starting to believe it, I even tested once this morning and once 10 minutes ago. The line is getting darker now.
> 
> I finally called the doctor's office, but the doctor wasn't in. She called me at supper time and she didn't seem to believe me until I told her I got 5 positives. So tomorrow I'm getting my blood test done and she will call me to give me the results.

That's exciting!! How is your DH feeling about it all?


----------



## 3gg0

nikkie122 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I finally started my first regular period since the miscarriage. So I went and picked up Soy and will be taking it tonight. Ready to get back to trying for a baby!!
> 
> Yay! Happy to see you on here again! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jess!! Kind of excited and nervous at the same time!!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet! It will be ok! You will get a BFP again and it will be a nice sticky bean.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. We have to get BFPs together!!!Click to expand...

I really hope we get :bfp: together!!! That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Euh...ok I guess. He thinks I'm thinking too much into it, it's as if he doesn't really believe it. He sounds as if we are going to lose this one and when I accuse him of being negative he says he doesn't want too think to much about it in case I'm not really pregnant. I think he's not going to believe it until 12 weeks. But he's already watching everything I eat and drink.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm really frustrated with him so I already told him I'm doing this alone.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Euh...ok I guess. He thinks I'm thinking too much into it, it's as if he doesn't really believe it. He sounds as if we are going to lose this one and when I accuse him of being negative he says he doesn't want too think to much about it in case I'm not really pregnant. I think he's not going to believe it until 12 weeks. But he's already watching everything I eat and drink.

I'm sorry he isn't being very supportive. He will come around and hopefully soon. My DH was kind of like that. Didn't want to get hopes up until doctor confirmed I was pregnant. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

My hubs was the same way. Before my US, a friend of mine had hers and i showed him the pic from it and he said "oh so she's forreal forreal pregnant?" my eyes started watering and I was like okay so I guess I'm not? It really upset me. He didn't really believe it til he went with me for my US and saw our little jelly bean on the screen. I'm sure he'll come around!


----------



## danielle1984

I hope so. It might take a week before we know for sure it's not an ectopic. But I know it's not. This is totally different from my 1st pregnancy.
I posted a new pic of my HPT test i took not even an hour ago. That didn't even convince him. Anyhow, I hope you are both right


----------



## danielle1984

Oops it's posted in my ttc journal page 6


----------



## Powell130

That is a BEAUTIFUL :bfp:!

That was one of my docs worries at first, was ectopic. They did an US to make sure it wasn't.

So far everything has been going pretty good. Symptoms can come and go and it freaks me out everytime my boobs aren't sore, etc. But they have come back everytime :)


----------



## danielle1984

Yea symptoms are a pain sometimes but I'm more than happy to have them if it means we are truly having a baby


----------



## nikkie122

So excited for you Danielle!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Welcome back Nikkie! 

Danielle- I hope your hubby shapes up soon and starts being more supportive. 

AFM- I'll miss you ladies. I probably won't be on this thread as much with not taking soy this cycle. I am also considering taking a break from the forums for a little bit. I'll let you know for sure what I decide.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Yea symptoms are a pain sometimes but I'm more than happy to have them if it means we are truly having a baby

Exactly! I LOVE having symptoms, even if I complain about it while they're going on lol i LOVE them because it means that I AM PREGNANT lol I think I'm going to be one of those women who is addicted to being pregnant :haha:


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> Welcome back Nikkie!
> 
> Danielle- I hope your hubby shapes up soon and starts being more supportive.
> 
> AFM- I'll miss you ladies. I probably won't be on this thread as much with not taking soy this cycle. I am also considering taking a break from the forums for a little bit. I'll let you know for sure what I decide.

I did Soy for three cycles and it didn't help me. Second cycle out of it and I got my bfp. Maybe it's worth trying unless you don't O on your own. Have consider trying clomid? I remember you were thinking about trying it.

Powell - I take that back I've been trying to sleep but I can't lay on my back. My lower back is killing me right now. I love sleeping on my back lol


----------



## danielle1984

Crappy I just said "back" four times


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Nikkie!
> 
> Danielle- I hope your hubby shapes up soon and starts being more supportive.
> 
> AFM- I'll miss you ladies. I probably won't be on this thread as much with not taking soy this cycle. I am also considering taking a break from the forums for a little bit. I'll let you know for sure what I decide.
> 
> I did Soy for three cycles and it didn't help me. Second cycle out of it and I got my bfp. Maybe it's worth trying unless you don't O on your own. Have consider trying clomid? I remember you were thinking about trying it.
> 
> Powell - I take that back I've been trying to sleep but I can't lay on my back. My lower back is killing me right now. I love sleeping on my back lolClick to expand...

I almost have to sleep on my back. I can't sleep on my tummy, unless I lay just right (with my right leg up on my body pillow and my head on my regular pillow) because my boobs hurt. I can't sleep on my side for a long period of time because my arm will go to sleep lol so I'm kinda the opposite. But I swear, I've been having really vivid dreams, every night for the last few weeks lol half the time I can't remember what they were about unless I see something the next day that had to do with it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I will start Clomid tomorrow. I'm a little scared!


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> I will start Clomid tomorrow. I'm a little scared!

Don't be! We'll be here with you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I will update when I can!


----------



## LeahJ7712

Get my symptom was to crazy to warrant a response...lol. Back to the Google drawing board for answers. 

Congrats on the BFP Danielle1984 H&H 9 months


----------



## kerrbear7183

LeahJ7712 said:


> Get my symptom was to crazy to warrant a response...lol. Back to the Google drawing board for answers.
> 
> Congrats on the BFP Danielle1984 H&H 9 months


What symptom are you having?


----------



## 3gg0

Well pretty sure I am out. My temp dropped again this morning.


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck with the clomid Kerrbear!! I hope it works quickly for you
Welcome back Nikki - FXed you get a sticky bean this go round!
3ggo - your not out until the witch shows!!
Powell and Danielle - Sounds like you are both getting good symptoms!! Love the positive test pic!
Leah - I have never had that happen to me before that I can remember. Maybe you were out of breath


----------



## nikkie122

Glad to be back!


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies,


So I need everybody's opinion on this! Me and DH had an amazing love making session last night and of course I had an amazing orgasm. But afterwards I felt as if my entire system was falling out...... :( Horrible cramps for about 5 mins. I literally sat on the toilet wanting to cry, the pain was intense!


Anyone else ever felt this? Good sign or bad? AF should be about 4 days away?


----------



## Mas1118

PrayingLady said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> So I need everybody's opinion on this! Me and DH had an amazing love making session last night and of course I had an amazing orgasm. But afterwards I felt as if my entire system was falling out...... :( Horrible cramps for about 5 mins. I literally sat on the toilet wanting to cry, the pain was intense!
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever felt this? Good sign or bad? AF should be about 4 days away?

Your chart looks good - maybe it was a good sign!!


----------



## Dtswife

Well, I am getting a little bit of external EWCM, but OPKs are still negative, and ovulation microscope is only partial. BUT, my ovaries 0 both of them - were twingy all day, so hoping I'm gearing up to O soon!


----------



## PrayingLady

Mas1118 said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> So I need everybody's opinion on this! Me and DH had an amazing love making session last night and of course I had an amazing orgasm. But afterwards I felt as if my entire system was falling out...... :( Horrible cramps for about 5 mins. I literally sat on the toilet wanting to cry, the pain was intense!
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever felt this? Good sign or bad? AF should be about 4 days away?
> 
> Your chart looks good - maybe it was a good sign!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! My boobs are sooo swollen I cant even touch them.. Been having cramps off and on today but thats about it.


----------



## danielle1984

PrayingLady- have you tested yet?

ATM - Just finish my workout (yoga and Chest)! Apart from starting a cold I feel great. Still waiting for blood test results.


----------



## Powell130

PrayingLady said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> So I need everybody's opinion on this! Me and DH had an amazing love making session last night and of course I had an amazing orgasm. But afterwards I felt as if my entire system was falling out...... :( Horrible cramps for about 5 mins. I literally sat on the toilet wanting to cry, the pain was intense!
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever felt this? Good sign or bad? AF should be about 4 days away?
> 
> Your chart looks good - maybe it was a good sign!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!! My boobs are sooo swollen I cant even touch them.. Been having cramps off and on today but thats about it.Click to expand...


That's how mine were ;) oh yeah, and high temps too! GL hun. When are you testing?


----------



## 3gg0

PrayingLady said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> So I need everybody's opinion on this! Me and DH had an amazing love making session last night and of course I had an amazing orgasm. But afterwards I felt as if my entire system was falling out...... :( Horrible cramps for about 5 mins. I literally sat on the toilet wanting to cry, the pain was intense!
> 
> 
> Anyone else ever felt this? Good sign or bad? AF should be about 4 days away?
> 
> Your chart looks good - maybe it was a good sign!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!! My boobs are sooo swollen I cant even touch them.. Been having cramps off and on today but thats about it.Click to expand...

That is more symptoms then I got. They sound very promising. :thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

I'm still waiting for blood test results. I'm kinda of worried that it would be negative...I went to get the test done at lunch and no phone call : (


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I'm still waiting for blood test results. I'm kinda of worried that it would be negative...I went to get the test done at lunch and no phone call : (

What time is it where you are?

They may have gotten busy or got something mixed up and didn't call you. When you're dealing with people there's always room for human error. At my last doc visit, they tried to bring me back to go over my ultrasound, before i got taken back for the ultrasound lol

Give them a call :) Wont hurt anything!...plus I kinda wanna know ;)


----------



## danielle1984

it's 7:30 here. She did mention she might only call me tomorrow morning, I was really hoping today. She's super busy, at least it's her that calls and not her secretary or nurse.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> it's 7:30 here. She did mention she might only call me tomorrow morning, I was really hoping today. She's super busy, at least it's her that calls and not her secretary or nurse.

Oh okay. Well at least she told you that the call may not be til tomorrow. Yeah that is good. It's always the triage nurse at my docs office that calls me :)


----------



## danielle1984

I'm head deep with a spoon in the Frozen Yogurt: Mint Chocolate Flake!! My husband's jaw almost drop to the floor the minute he saw me lol


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I'm head deep with a spoon in the Frozen Yogurt: Mint Chocolate Flake!! My husband's jaw almost drop to the floor the minute he saw me lol

mmm frozen yogurt sounds so good right now lol how'd hubs been treating ya ;)


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I'm head deep with a spoon in the Frozen Yogurt: Mint Chocolate Flake!! My husband's jaw almost drop to the floor the minute he saw me lol
> 
> mmm frozen yogurt sounds so good right now lol how'd hubs been treating ya ;)Click to expand...

I think he is starting to believe since I keep testing everyday. The line is getting darker too. He finally agree for me to tell my best friend (who is also my co-worker and her class is next to mine). Of course, I've already told her lol. I could hid it from her, she had to watch over my class when I left for blood test and she found that weird but didn't question.


----------



## danielle1984

And yes frozen yogurt is super good!


----------



## danielle1984

Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## Powell130

Good. I'm glad he's starting to come around. It took my hubs a few weeks lol

We have. We've told his parents and grandmother. My dad, grandparents and some cousins (i'm really close to my cousins) on my dads side. Nobody on my moms side because I don't speak to her and deleted all of her family off of FB. How she found out? I'll never know, she's f&(^&%ing nosey so that's probably how. I've also told a handful of close friends and everytime someone on FB announces their pregnancy, I message with my news and we talk pregnancy stuff lol but I want to wait til atleast 12 weeks to tell anyone else, even tho it's so hard. But we waited 2 weeks before even telling family. During those 2 weeks I was going to the doc every other day to get HCG tested then once we got 4 results with nice increases they checked progesterone. Then did an US at 5w2d..no heartbeat...another at 6w2d...beautiful heartbeat of 124 bpm :) Then we announced lol

I wanted to make sure everything was going relatively smoothly because I didn't want to give them something just to have to turn around and take it right back. (I had a MC in June)


----------



## danielle1984

I don't know when we will tell the family. And we are so far away, we are only flying home at Christmas if tickets can go down. I wish we could tell them in person.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I don't know when we will tell the family. And we are so far away, we are only flying home at Christmas if tickets can go down. I wish we could tell them in person.

You could always wait til then and make it their christmas present. I've seen so many cute reveal ideas for Christmas time. If you can't wait til then, could you do a skype date? mayb send them a package and tell them not to open it til Skype is up and you can see their reactions?


----------



## danielle1984

I don't think I can wait until Christmas but I really like the package idea lol


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> I don't think I can wait until Christmas but I really like the package idea lol

There's really so many different things you can send in a package!


----------



## danielle1984

I just realized this thread is almost at 2,000 replies lol


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Good luck with the clomid Kerrbear!! I hope it works quickly for you
> Welcome back Nikki - FXed you get a sticky bean this go round!
> 3ggo - your not out until the witch shows!!
> Powell and Danielle - Sounds like you are both getting good symptoms!! Love the positive test pic!
> Leah - I have never had that happen to me before that I can remember. Maybe you were out of breath

Thank you so much! I took my first dose about 2 hours ago and I'm feeling okay so far, lol. I'm hoping this round is all I'll need. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Danielle- I hope they call you first thing in the morning with your results! Glad to hear the tests are getting darker.

Powell- Sounds like things are going good for so far. :)

Have either of you ladies started pregnancy journals on here?


----------



## Powell130

No I haven't. I've been thinking about it


----------



## kerrbear7183

I have my TTC journal which is helpful for me. Let me know if you start one and I'll stalk it! :)


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I'm head deep with a spoon in the Frozen Yogurt: Mint Chocolate Flake!! My husband's jaw almost drop to the floor the minute he saw me lol
> 
> mmm frozen yogurt sounds so good right now lol how'd hubs been treating ya ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I think he is starting to believe since I keep testing everyday. The line is getting darker too. He finally agree for me to tell my best friend (who is also my co-worker and her class is next to mine). Of course, I've already told her lol. I could hid it from her, she had to watch over my class when I left for blood test and she found that weird but didn't question.Click to expand...

Glad to hear he your hubby is coming around! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

Maybe I'll start one...I'm just waiting for the results to confirm it. Not that I don't believe I'm pregnant but just want to know for sure kinda of.


----------



## Powell130

I was the same way! I even went to the ER for confirmation the day after i found out because I found out on a Holiday weekend and wouldn't have been able to see the doc for 3 days


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congratulations Danielle! 

AFM...I'm on CD28 and still waiting to ovulate. On average...I ovulate on CD20. This was my first cycle on Soy and I don't think I am ever going to try it again! I should have ovulated over a week ago! I was hoping that the soy would bring ovulation forward. Hopefully it didn't totally cancel out ovulation all together! Maybe it's just running a little bit behind! lol I'm kind of mad at myself for even trying soy. I read that it can sometimes mess up your cycle if you ovulate regularly. But I ovulate later than normal, so I figured I'd be fine. I've read that many people ovulated sooner than usual...so I was hoping that would happen for me.


----------



## PrayingLady

PinkPeony10 said:


> Congratulations Danielle!
> 
> AFM...I'm on CD28 and still waiting to ovulate. On average...I ovulate on CD20. This was my first cycle on Soy and I don't think I am ever going to try it again! I should have ovulated over a week ago! I was hoping that the soy would bring ovulation forward. Hopefully it didn't totally cancel out ovulation all together! Maybe it's just running a little bit behind! lol I'm kind of mad at myself for even trying soy. I read that it can sometimes mess up your cycle if you ovulate regularly. But I ovulate later than normal, so I figured I'd be fine. I've read that many people ovulated sooner than usual...so I was hoping that would happen for me.

 
oh my. Im sorry doll! Hopefully O shows tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks praying! I really hope so too!


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Congratulations Danielle!
> 
> AFM...I'm on CD28 and still waiting to ovulate. On average...I ovulate on CD20. This was my first cycle on Soy and I don't think I am ever going to try it again! I should have ovulated over a week ago! I was hoping that the soy would bring ovulation forward. Hopefully it didn't totally cancel out ovulation all together! Maybe it's just running a little bit behind! lol I'm kind of mad at myself for even trying soy. I read that it can sometimes mess up your cycle if you ovulate regularly. But I ovulate later than normal, so I figured I'd be fine. I've read that many people ovulated sooner than usual...so I was hoping that would happen for me.

My first cycle of soy I O'ed late. I was worried it would it again this cycle, but it actually made me O earlier. FF said i O'ed CD27 last cycle, but I actually think it was CD24. This cycle I O'ed CD15. 

FX's you O soon. :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Thanks 3ggo! When did you normally ovulate without soy?


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Thanks 3ggo! When did you normally ovulate without soy?

Honestly, I am not sure. Last cycle was the first time that I was actually able to pinpoint O and it was only because I finally had a thermometer that worked right. If AF shows, I am not going to do soy again because I want to see if and when I am O'ing on my own.


----------



## danielle1984

Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next friday.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next friday.

YAY! :) So happy for you hun!


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next friday.

Yay! :happydance: I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm excited too! My husband finally believes it. We will wait for the ultrasound next week before announcing it to our parents.


----------



## brittany12

I'm going to try whenever af shows which should be sometimes this weekend!


----------



## PrayingLady

Yaya congrats again!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Danielle- That's so exciting! I'm so happy for you!

PinkPeony- I ovulated all different days with the soy. I'm not really sure when I was ovulating before. I'm now taking Clomid since 3 cycles of soy didn't help me get a BFP.


----------



## Mas1118

Great news Danielle! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm so grumpy today!! Is that a symptom?


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next friday.

:happydance: Congrats Danielle! That is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## JLForever1204

Cd 12 today. 

CD 10 and 11 both looked positive until you turned them upside down with the control line being first... and then you could see that the test line was just SLIGHTY lighter. 

Here are today's tests @ 10am and 1pm:
https://i45.tinypic.com/14jqfb6.jpg

Positive right?


----------



## 3gg0

Looks positive to me :)


----------



## Powell130

Looks positive to me! GL hun, go catch that eggie!! :dust:


----------



## JLForever1204

3gg0 said:


> Looks positive to me :)




Powell130 said:


> Looks positive to me! GL hun, go catch that eggie!! :dust:

Thanks ladies! We've only had sex so far on Cd 5 because we all came down with the 24 hour bug.

Will we have a good chance of catching the egg if we only BD the next 3-4 nights in a row?


----------



## Powell130

JLForever1204 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Looks positive to me :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Looks positive to me! GL hun, go catch that eggie!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies! We've only had sex so far on Cd 5 because we all came down with the 24 hour bug.
> 
> Will we have a good chance of catching the egg if we only BD the next 3-4 nights in a row?Click to expand...

Try AM & PM


----------



## PrayingLady

Looks good to me doll!!:thumbup:


----------



## danielle1984

Nice positive opk!


----------



## JLForever1204

Powell130 said:


> Try AM & PM

I think I might! 



PrayingLady said:


> Looks good to me doll!!:thumbup:




danielle1984 said:


> Nice positive opk!

Thanks girls! We already BD once tonight. He is going to the gym in like an hour with some of his friends and hopefully I can get him to do it again when he gets home. If not, I'll get him in the morning :winkwink:


----------



## Powell130

JLForever1204 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Try AM & PM
> 
> I think I might!
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> Looks good to me doll!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Nice positive opk!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girls! We already BD once tonight. He is going to the gym in like an hour with some of his friends and hopefully I can get him to do it again when he gets home. If not, I'll get him in the morning :winkwink:Click to expand...

Get you some, girl! :winkwink:


----------



## JLForever1204

Powell130 said:


> Get you some, girl! :winkwink:

Oh, you bet I am! :winkwink: I just get so frustrated because my first two babies weren't "planned" and it just seemed to happen out of nowhere. Now that we're actually planning our third, it's taking a bit more work. I know I shouldn't get frustrated, but it's so hard waiting! 

Although, I have a good feeling about this month. More so than any other!


----------



## 3gg0

Well AF for me today :( not sure i am going to do soy again this cycle.


----------



## kerrbear7183

JLForever- That's a great +OPK!! You definitely need to jump your man! lol.

3ggo- Sorry AF got you! Will you try anything instead of soy?


----------



## KiraLeigh

Ok Ladies, 

I am currently CD24, and on this day last cycle (which I didn't take soy for) I got my peak on my CBFM.

This morning I got yet another high which was really unexpected as I assumed I would get my peak around about the same time as last month or even earlier due to taking Soy this cycle. 

I took 160mg of SI in the evening of cycle days 3-7

Is it possible for Soy to have pushed back my ovulation, or stopped it completely this month? I only have 4 sticks left and I am losing hope.


----------



## Powell130

KiraLeigh said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I am currently CD24, and on this day last cycle (which I didn't take soy for) I got my peak on my CBFM.
> 
> This morning I got yet another high which was really unexpected as I assumed I would get my peak around about the same time as last month or even earlier due to taking Soy this cycle.
> 
> I took 160mg of SI in the evening of cycle days 3-7
> 
> Is it possible for Soy to have pushed back my ovulation, or stopped it completely this month? I only have 4 sticks left and I am losing hope.

From my understanding..soy CAN delay ovulation. It can also stop it and mess your cycle up completely if you regularly O and use soy. I'm sure someone else can go into more detail


----------



## danielle1984

3gg0 said:


> Well AF for me today :( not sure i am going to do soy again this cycle.

Sorry to hear 3gg0. I hope next cycle will be the lucky one. Thumbs up for a summer baby :thumbup:


----------



## PinkPeony10

3gg0 said:


> Well AF for me today :( not sure i am going to do soy again this cycle.


I'm sorry!! I was really hoping this was your month! Your temps looked great! :(



KiraLeigh said:


> Ok Ladies,
> 
> I am currently CD24, and on this day last cycle (which I didn't take soy for) I got my peak on my CBFM.
> 
> This morning I got yet another high which was really unexpected as I assumed I would get my peak around about the same time as last month or even earlier due to taking Soy this cycle.
> 
> I took 160mg of SI in the evening of cycle days 3-7
> 
> Is it possible for Soy to have pushed back my ovulation, or stopped it completely this month? I only have 4 sticks left and I am losing hope.

I can't say for anyone else...but this was my first cycle on soy and I normally ovulate somewhere around CD20. I am currently on CD30 and I think ovulation is FINALLY just around the corner for me! I have been waiting VERY impatiently for it and was afraid I wasn't going to ovulate because of the soy. So it definitely delayed ovulation for me. However...I did get up this morning and had TONS of EWCM which I haven't had in a VERY long time! (Sorry TMI) I've heard that soy can help with CM...so maybe it helped in that area for me. :happydance: I'm just hoping it stays for when my hubby get's home from work tonight.


----------



## 3gg0

kerrbear7183 said:


> JLForever- That's a great +OPK!! You definitely need to jump your man! lol.
> 
> 3ggo- Sorry AF got you! Will you try anything instead of soy?

I don't think so. I might take soy one more cycle and give up on it. Maybe 3rd time will be the charm. I haven't decided yet, but guess I need to soon.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry the :witch: got you!! This is my 3rd time on soy and I am hoping it worked. I would try one more time just in case:) Good Luck 3ggo!


----------



## Mas1118

Today I am getting some strange cramps - I dont remember having cramps like this usually so I am hoping it is a good sign - they start up high under my ribs and go into my thighs - twingy weird cramps or pains. I have had a couple of dizzy or lightheaded spells today too, but I normally have very low blood pressure. I am going to start testing this weekend. Wish me :dust:


----------



## 3gg0

Mas1118 said:


> Today I am getting some strange cramps - I dont remember having cramps like this usually so I am hoping it is a good sign - they start up high under my ribs and go into my thighs - twingy weird cramps or pains. I have had a couple of dizzy or lightheaded spells today too, but I normally have very low blood pressure. I am going to start testing this weekend. Wish me :dust:

GL!!! I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Mas! Hopefully the 3rd time with soy is the charm. I was so hopefuly for myself my last cycle because my temps were so good and it was my 3rd cycle on soy, too. I'm hoping now that Clomid is what helps me.


----------



## PinkPeony10

Well ladies...I believe I have finally gotten my positive OPK!! Now if only my hubby were home so we could get it on! lol He will be home in 5 hours. Now I'm just hoping we can catch this eggy!! I have been getting some ovulation pains on my right side today. Yesterday I was having them on my left side. 

Let me know what you all think!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5940[1].jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> Well ladies...I believe I have finally gotten my positive OPK!! Now if only my hubby were home so we could get it on! lol He will be home in 5 hours. Now I'm just hoping we can catch this eggy!! I have been getting some ovulation pains on my right side today. Yesterday I was having them on my left side.
> 
> Let me know what you all think!

Looks nice and positive to me :) happy BD'ing!!!


----------



## Powell130

I had a few like that. Half looked positive and the other half looked faded. According to measurements at my last US, it was positive ;) GL hun


----------



## PrayingLady

Ladies something is not right!!!! I spotted yesterday and though af was coming but she didn't!!! Today I had another spot but that's it. No cramps no nothing! This is not normal.. Usually when I spot af comes that night or first thing that morning! I'm freaking out!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

PrayingLady said:


> Ladies something is not right!!!! I spotted yesterday and though af was coming but she didn't!!! Today I had another spot but that's it. No cramps no nothing! This is not normal.. Usually when I spot af comes that night or first thing that morning! I'm freaking out!!!!

Did you test?


----------



## Mas1118

Your chart looks good prayinglady! I say test!


----------



## Dtswife

PrayingLady said:


> Ladies something is not right!!!! I spotted yesterday and though af was coming but she didn't!!! Today I had another spot but that's it. No cramps no nothing! This is not normal.. Usually when I spot af comes that night or first thing that morning! I'm freaking out!!!!

:hugs: 

Praying for you.


----------



## kerrbear7183

PrayingLady said:


> Ladies something is not right!!!! I spotted yesterday and though af was coming but she didn't!!! Today I had another spot but that's it. No cramps no nothing! This is not normal.. Usually when I spot af comes that night or first thing that morning! I'm freaking out!!!!


Your chart looks great! Have you tested yet?


----------



## PinkPeony10

Ok....well soy may have delayed ovulation for me...but it definitely made ovulation stronger. I had pains on my left ovary on Thursday, and now yesterday and today I've been having them on my right side. (not anything painful) I also had positive OPK's yesterday and today. 

The last 2 cycles that I used opk's I only got one day of positives and it was hardly even positive. I would only have one positive opk in the early afternoon and by evening it was light again. This cycle with soy is much different. I know that today is the big day and I'm praying we are successful this time!


----------



## KiraLeigh

What cycle day are you hunny?

It's CD25 for me and still another high :(


----------



## PinkPeony10

I'm on CD31. I normally ovulate around CD20.


----------



## KiraLeigh

Wow, you have given me hope hunny. xxxx


----------



## 3gg0

Well going to give soy one last try. We shall see.


----------



## PinkPeony10

KiraLeigh said:


> Wow, you have given me hope hunny. xxxx

Is this your first month on soy? Do you normally ovulate on your own? I tried it to see if I could move it up further and have a stronger ovulation. Looks like I only got one of the two. But I will definitely be a happy camper if it get's me my bfp. Don't give up just yet...ovulation could be just around the corner for you! 



3gg0 said:


> Well going to give soy one last try. We shall see.

GL!!! Hopefully it'll do it's job for you this time! I'm ready see you get your bfp! :)


----------



## 3gg0

PinkPeony10 said:


> KiraLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Wow, you have given me hope hunny. xxxx
> 
> Is this your first month on soy? Do you normally ovulate on your own? I tried it to see if I could move it up further and have a stronger ovulation. Looks like I only got one of the two. But I will definitely be a happy camper if it get's me my bfp. Don't give up just yet...ovulation could be just around the corner for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> Well going to give soy one last try. We shall see.Click to expand...
> 
> GL!!! Hopefully it'll do it's job for you this time! I'm ready see you get your bfp! :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I am so ready to get my BFP! Glad you finally O'ed :) hope you catch that eggie!


----------



## JLForever1204

Why am I getting positive OPKs for 3 days in a row? I had my first one on Thursday and I just took another one at like 6:30pm... still positive. The one on Thursday afternoon was darker than the control line, but yesterday and today's tests were the same color. I thought they would be negative now? 

My cervix is still high and soft.


----------



## KiraLeigh

Yes, this is my first month using soy. Like you I used it in the hope it would bring my ovulation forward as Clomid did but I was unable to continue taking it.

It's very frustrating that I've still not ovulated yet as it's making this cycle stupidly long :(


----------



## PinkPeony10

KiraLeigh said:


> Yes, this is my first month using soy. Like you I used it in the hope it would bring my ovulation forward as Clomid did but I was unable to continue taking it.
> 
> It's very frustrating that I've still not ovulated yet as it's making this cycle stupidly long :(

I agree! I actually didn't ovulate yesterday like I thought I did. I was totally surprised when my temp didn't go up at all. It actually dropped a little. So if my temp isn't up tomorrow morning...I don't know what I'm going to think. I should have ovulated no later than today according to my OPK's. If not, I am going to assume that this cycle is a bust and I will never try soy again. :( I guess I will have to wait and see what happens in the morning. I should have been getting my bfp or AF here soon...but I haven't even ovulated yet! Ugh!

Hoping we both ovulate soon if we haven't already! Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

PinkPeony10 said:


> KiraLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Yes, this is my first month using soy. Like you I used it in the hope it would bring my ovulation forward as Clomid did but I was unable to continue taking it.
> 
> It's very frustrating that I've still not ovulated yet as it's making this cycle stupidly long :(
> 
> I agree! I actually didn't ovulate yesterday like I thought I did. I was totally surprised when my temp didn't go up at all. It actually dropped a little. So if my temp isn't up tomorrow morning...I don't know what I'm going to think. I should have ovulated no later than today according to my OPK's. If not, I am going to assume that this cycle is a bust and I will never try soy again. :( I guess I will have to wait and see what happens in the morning. I should have been getting my bfp or AF here soon...but I haven't even ovulated yet! Ugh!
> 
> Hoping we both ovulate soon if we haven't already! Good luck!Click to expand...

Did you ovulate regularly before you started soy?


----------



## KiraLeigh

I, in all honesty, do not know if I ovulated regularly by myself as I only started tracking ovulation last month using a CBFM.

I have very irregular periods my longest of late being 47 day. Looks as though this period will be another long one.


----------



## Mas1118

Pink peony, your temp sometimes won't rise for a day or so after O, keep bding until it rises!


----------



## Starsheep

I used the soy last cycle & O'd on CD 24.
The month before, without soy, it was CD32.

Didn't use it this month and I'm now on CD34 & still waiting to O... unless it was on CD27 as the OPKs suggested but as I'm getting ewcm now & no sore bbs yet I'm guessing it didn't happen. :shrug: (although I did find a nice old thread on here this morning where someone had ewcm at 6/7dpo & got their BFP...)

Will most likely give the soy another go next time now that I'll be back from holiday by the time AF arrives.


----------



## PinkPeony10

I OVULATED!!!! :happydance: haha I had a HUGE temp spike today! The best I've ever seen in the year that I have been temping! :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

Powell130 said:


> PinkPeony10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KiraLeigh said:
> 
> 
> Yes, this is my first month using soy. Like you I used it in the hope it would bring my ovulation forward as Clomid did but I was unable to continue taking it.
> 
> It's very frustrating that I've still not ovulated yet as it's making this cycle stupidly long :(
> 
> I agree! I actually didn't ovulate yesterday like I thought I did. I was totally surprised when my temp didn't go up at all. It actually dropped a little. So if my temp isn't up tomorrow morning...I don't know what I'm going to think. I should have ovulated no later than today according to my OPK's. If not, I am going to assume that this cycle is a bust and I will never try soy again. :( I guess I will have to wait and see what happens in the morning. I should have been getting my bfp or AF here soon...but I haven't even ovulated yet! Ugh!
> 
> Hoping we both ovulate soon if we haven't already! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ovulate regularly before you started soy?Click to expand...

I ovulated semi regularly. I would ovulate every month...but I ovulated late. On average I would ovulate around CD 20. Some months were a day or so earlier or later. The longest I've ovulated on my own was CD30. 



Mas1118 said:


> Pink peony, your temp sometimes won't rise for a day or so after O, keep bding until it rises!

Thanks! My temp actually spiked today. :) We were bd'ing every other day. We tried bd'ing on saturday...which was the day before ovulation...but he was unable to finish. :( But I feel like we still have a good chance! :)


----------



## nikkie122

Well I just finshed up soy last week. Im not sure but going off my calender I should be ovulating the end of this week. I am really hoping I ovulate Friday because I go out of town Saturday and my husband wont be with me. So keep your fingers crossed that I ovulate before I leave!!


----------



## 3gg0

nikkie122 said:


> Well I just finshed up soy last week. Im not sure but going off my calender I should be ovulating the end of this week. I am really hoping I ovulate Friday because I go out of town Saturday and my husband wont be with me. So keep your fingers crossed that I ovulate before I leave!!

FX's for you!


----------



## Mas1118

I had a big temp dip yesterday - was so disappointed, but this morning it shot back up! I am pretty sure I O'd a day or two after fertility friend says I did so I am 11 or 12dpo today (I think). I am really hoping the dip is a good sign:)


----------



## nikkie122

3gg0 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just finshed up soy last week. Im not sure but going off my calender I should be ovulating the end of this week. I am really hoping I ovulate Friday because I go out of town Saturday and my husband wont be with me. So keep your fingers crossed that I ovulate before I leave!!
> 
> FX's for you!Click to expand...

Thanks.. Now looks like I will be ovulating later than I originally thought. Thats my luck I will probably be gone when I ovulate :shrug:


----------



## 3gg0

nikkie122 said:


> 3gg0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just finshed up soy last week. Im not sure but going off my calender I should be ovulating the end of this week. I am really hoping I ovulate Friday because I go out of town Saturday and my husband wont be with me. So keep your fingers crossed that I ovulate before I leave!!
> 
> FX's for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.. Now looks like I will be ovulating later than I originally thought. Thats my luck I will probably be gone when I ovulate :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs:

Hopefully not! I will keep everything crossed that O when you get back!


----------



## Starsheep

I know I'm not taking the soy this time round but thought I'd keep you updated anyway (so I can rejoin next time lol)

Well I now think I've at least O'd so thats something... just not sure when.

Finally got sensitive nipples which usually happens a day or so after O. Only day I didn't use OPK was Saturday so its possible it *might* have been + then so I'd now be 2/3 dpo. But going from the earlier +OPK I'm 8/9 dpo. 

Still having EWCM which isn't usual for me on either 2/3 or 8/9 dpo; been feeling very full & having lots of "sensations" and light cramps - again not something I normally get. Feels like AF is on the way sometimes but shouldn't be due til Friday earliest...

Why is my body so confusing? It wasn't confusing before ttc! lol


----------



## Dtswife

Starsheep said:


> Why is my body so confusing? It wasn't confusing before ttc! lol

I feel that way too, but I remind myself i wasn't obsessively observing my breast and pelvic area for every teensy twinge and twitch and recording said twinges and twitches and poring over reams of data regarding possible symptoms and reading messages about other people who may or may not have experiences a similar twitch. It's enough to make you think you're dying or pregnant when really, you had all this stuff going on before, you just didn't care.


----------



## Powell130

Dtswife said:


> Starsheep said:
> 
> 
> Why is my body so confusing? It wasn't confusing before ttc! lol
> 
> I feel that way too, but I remind myself i wasn't obsessively observing my breast and pelvic area for every teensy twinge and twitch and recording said twinges and twitches and poring over reams of data regarding possible symptoms and reading messages about other people who may or may not have experiences a similar twitch. It's enough to make you think you're dying or pregnant when really, you had all this stuff going on before, you just didn't care.Click to expand...

^^Pretty much exactly what I was going to say lol it happens before, you just don't care enuff about what's going on in there to notice it. 

If you temp, it's the easiest way to find out if and when you O


----------



## Mas1118

No AF yet, BFN so far though


----------



## Powell130

Mas1118 said:


> No AF yet, BFN so far though

I didn't get a BFP til I was 4 days late!! GL hun!!


----------



## danielle1984

Mas1118 said:


> No AF yet, BFN so far though

FX'S!! :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

I think I have the flu:( last night after dinner I was very nauseous so I laid down. This morning I was achey and I had the worst headache ever! It took forever to get to a manageable level! I can only take tylenol as we all know for TTC! Now I feel sick again, like I want to have the runs but cant-very gassy and bubbly in the tummy and feel like I could gak any minute! I may leave early from work. I don't think these are symptoms of pregnancy either - I really think I have the flu :sick:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## 3gg0

Mas1118 said:


> I think I have the flu:( last night after dinner I was very nauseous so I laid down. This morning I was achey and I had the worst headache ever! It took forever to get to a manageable level! I can only take tylenol as we all know for TTC! Now I feel sick again, like I want to have the runs but cant-very gassy and bubbly in the tummy and feel like I could gak any minute! I may leave early from work. I don't think these are symptoms of pregnancy either - I really think I have the flu :sick:

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi ladies! I was hoping y'all could help me understand SI's. I just started a new cycle today and am not sure if I will be able to take Clomid this cycle. We have been working with my OBGYN and cannot afford to go to an RE (we would have to pay for everything out of pocket, our insurance doesn't cover infertility) and my OBGYN said that my DH's SA came back as "abnormal", so he wants us to go see a RE.

So, that means we're on our own for now. My question is if 100mg Clomid worked for me (I did O, we just didn't get pg) so do I have a good chance at SI's working for me too?

I would love to go more natural this cycle and avoid all the s/e with Clomid. Has anyone else had success with Clomid and then success with SI's as well?

Thanks!


----------



## danielle1984

Mas - I hope you feel better soon...but I'm keeping my FX's that it's a bfp coming up for you.

ATM - I finally got my blood test result today and I'm at 1700. Doctor said she is not worried about this one, she doubt it's ectopic. But I'm still going to my ultrasound on Friday just to be 100% sure.


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Mas - I hope you feel better soon...but I'm keeping my FX's that it's a bfp coming up for you.
> 
> ATM - I finally got my blood test result today and I'm at 1700. Doctor said she is not worried about this one, she doubt it's ectopic. But I'm still going to my ultrasound on Friday just to be 100% sure.

FX'd the little one is snuggled in your uterus!


----------



## kerrbear7183

juhnayrae said:


> Hi ladies! I was hoping y'all could help me understand SI's. I just started a new cycle today and am not sure if I will be able to take Clomid this cycle. We have been working with my OBGYN and cannot afford to go to an RE (we would have to pay for everything out of pocket, our insurance doesn't cover infertility) and my OBGYN said that my DH's SA came back as "abnormal", so he wants us to go see a RE.
> 
> So, that means we're on our own for now. My question is if 100mg Clomid worked for me (I did O, we just didn't get pg) so do I have a good chance at SI's working for me too?
> 
> I would love to go more natural this cycle and avoid all the s/e with Clomid. Has anyone else had success with Clomid and then success with SI's as well?
> 
> Thanks!

It certainly doesn't hurt to try! I would take it on the same CD you took Clomid with the doses being up to 200mg. They recommend taking one dose for 3 days, then increase for the last 2 days. When I took soy, I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD 6 & 7. It worked for me all 3 cycles, we just didn't get pregnant. I am taking Clomid this cycle and hoping it will help me get pregnant. I'm just wondering if the quality of my eggs wasn't the best with soy. Hopefully Clomid helps with that. Good luck to you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Mas - I hope you feel better soon...but I'm keeping my FX's that it's a bfp coming up for you.
> 
> ATM - I finally got my blood test result today and I'm at 1700. Doctor said she is not worried about this one, she doubt it's ectopic. But I'm still going to my ultrasound on Friday just to be 100% sure.

Good luck with the ultrasound! Hopefully your bean is right where it needs to be! :)


----------



## juhnayrae

kerrbear7183 said:


> juhnayrae said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I was hoping y'all could help me understand SI's. I just started a new cycle today and am not sure if I will be able to take Clomid this cycle. We have been working with my OBGYN and cannot afford to go to an RE (we would have to pay for everything out of pocket, our insurance doesn't cover infertility) and my OBGYN said that my DH's SA came back as "abnormal", so he wants us to go see a RE.
> 
> So, that means we're on our own for now. My question is if 100mg Clomid worked for me (I did O, we just didn't get pg) so do I have a good chance at SI's working for me too?
> 
> I would love to go more natural this cycle and avoid all the s/e with Clomid. Has anyone else had success with Clomid and then success with SI's as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It certainly doesn't hurt to try! I would take it on the same CD you took Clomid with the doses being up to 200mg. They recommend taking one dose for 3 days, then increase for the last 2 days. When I took soy, I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD 6 & 7. It worked for me all 3 cycles, we just didn't get pregnant. I am taking Clomid this cycle and hoping it will help me get pregnant. I'm just wondering if the quality of my eggs wasn't the best with soy. Hopefully Clomid helps with that. Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! :flower: We should be hearing from my dr.'s office about his recommendation this morning, if it's to go see an RE, we're starting soy tomorrow. If he thinks DH's SA is good enough to continue our treatment with him, we'll do Clomid. We've only been ttc for 4 months! We're just not ready to move to an RE, it feels so rushed. 

GL ladies, depending on what happens today I may be joining you! Lots of baby dust!! :thumb up:


----------



## Mas1118

I would try the soy juhnae! Tell your hubby to take L-arginine, zinc and a good multivitamin.

Danielle- I hope your U/S goes well, Fxed for you!

Afm- no AF, BFN again though


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Mas - I hope you feel better soon...but I'm keeping my FX's that it's a bfp coming up for you.
> 
> ATM - I finally got my blood test result today and I'm at 1700. Doctor said she is not worried about this one, she doubt it's ectopic. But I'm still going to my ultrasound on Friday just to be 100% sure.

How exciting! I cant wait to see the ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Good luck tomorrow Danielle!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

juhnayrae said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juhnayrae said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I was hoping y'all could help me understand SI's. I just started a new cycle today and am not sure if I will be able to take Clomid this cycle. We have been working with my OBGYN and cannot afford to go to an RE (we would have to pay for everything out of pocket, our insurance doesn't cover infertility) and my OBGYN said that my DH's SA came back as "abnormal", so he wants us to go see a RE.
> 
> So, that means we're on our own for now. My question is if 100mg Clomid worked for me (I did O, we just didn't get pg) so do I have a good chance at SI's working for me too?
> 
> I would love to go more natural this cycle and avoid all the s/e with Clomid. Has anyone else had success with Clomid and then success with SI's as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It certainly doesn't hurt to try! I would take it on the same CD you took Clomid with the doses being up to 200mg. They recommend taking one dose for 3 days, then increase for the last 2 days. When I took soy, I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD 6 & 7. It worked for me all 3 cycles, we just didn't get pregnant. I am taking Clomid this cycle and hoping it will help me get pregnant. I'm just wondering if the quality of my eggs wasn't the best with soy. Hopefully Clomid helps with that. Good luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info! :flower: We should be hearing from my dr.'s office about his recommendation this morning, if it's to go see an RE, we're starting soy tomorrow. If he thinks DH's SA is good enough to continue our treatment with him, we'll do Clomid. We've only been ttc for 4 months! We're just not ready to move to an RE, it feels so rushed.
> 
> GL ladies, depending on what happens today I may be joining you! Lots of baby dust!! :thumb up:Click to expand...


You're welcome! I understand what you mean about it feeling kinda rushed. We've only actively been TTC since June and we have been pushing off the SA for about 2 months. I felt like it was too early, and still kinda do but we decided to have it done right away anyways. I'm really hoping it turns out okay. Good luck and hopefully you get the news you want from the doctor today!


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Danielle!!

Thanks!! I'm really excited, I hope we get to see something. I'm really happy my husband is coming too, he wasn't sure about coming since he is so busy at work. He is now more excited about this whole pregnancy thing.


----------



## danielle1984

Kerrbear - one of the girls on a thread for June babies took Clomid for the first time and got pregnant right away. She just found out that she is expecting twins! So there is hope for you, that's one more successful story for you :hugs:


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Kerrbear - one of the girls on a thread for June babies took Clomid for the first time and got pregnant right away. She just found out that she is expecting twins! So there is hope for you, that's one more successful story for you :hugs:


Thanks! I would absolutely LOVE twins! My hubby is a twin and he thinks it would be so cool for us to have twins, too. I'd be happy if I got my BFP with just 1 baby on my first cycle. :)

Good luck at the ultrasound! I'll check back before and after work to see how it went.


----------



## Starsheep

Good luck today Danielle!

Hope AF is staying away Mas!

AFM well I could be 11dpo now (or 10dpo... or 4/5dpo...) so :witch: could be arriving any time seeing as I've been having an 11 day LP.

It's definitely been a different month for me as I've been feeling all sort of niggles & very mild cramps, very tender nipples (though not straight away as usual, unless O was delayed) and generally sort of "full" and odd feeling. Still getting EWCM too - big thick clear globs of it (well big compared to what I'd normally get around O which isnt a lot lol). Had it all week! Maybe its the B6/B12 doing its thing & giving me the sort of symptoms everyone else normally gets before AF... I don't usually get any symptoms apart from perhaps a mild cramp for half hour or so the day before she arrives.

If no sign of AF by this afternoon I'll report back when I'm back from my holiday in just over a week's time.

:dust: to all :flower:


----------



## Mas1118

Well Ladies, I never thought I would say this but for now, were done. Good luck to you all! I am going to plan my wedding for the spring and maybe do IVF after we are married but right now I am not ready for that final devastation - I dont think I would come out of it easily if it didnt work. Thank you all for your wonderful support.
:dust:


----------



## Starsheep

:hugs: Mas

Mini update... Felt the urge to POAS but being at work I only had OPKs with me so figured I'd use that, expecting it to be very pale... but just had the strongest positive ever!

Now I don't think I'm O'ing this late... even with the weird ewcm type stuff so looks like I might have to POAS again... feeling incredibly nervous...


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mas1118 said:


> Well Ladies, I never thought I would say this but for now, were done. Good luck to you all! I am going to plan my wedding for the spring and maybe do IVF after we are married but right now I am not ready for that final devastation - I dont think I would come out of it easily if it didnt work. Thank you all for your wonderful support.
> :dust:

:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that. We will miss you! If it's not too hard for you, you could always stop back once in awhile. Good luck with the wedding planning!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> :hugs: Mas
> 
> Mini update... Felt the urge to POAS but being at work I only had OPKs with me so figured I'd use that, expecting it to be very pale... but just had the strongest positive ever!
> 
> Now I don't think I'm O'ing this late... even with the weird ewcm type stuff so looks like I might have to POAS again... feeling incredibly nervous...


That could definitely be a good sign, especially if you're 11dpo. :) Good luck!


----------



## danielle1984

good luck on your wedding Mas! :happydance: I hope you will have an amazing wedding day. We will miss you :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Baby is at the right place this time! Yahh!! I'm so happy and looks like I'm indeed at 5 weeks. We can only see the sac but I'm very happy with that :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrason.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Baby is at the right place this time! Yahh!! I'm so happy and looks like I'm indeed at 5 weeks. We can only see the sac but I'm very happy with that :kiss:

BEAUTIFUL. Looks just like mine did at 5w2d. When do you get to go back for another?


----------



## danielle1984

No clue, my obgyn will call next week and she will tell me what's next. She did mention I would have another one before 13 weeks.
Have you started doing prenatal yoga?


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> No clue, my obgyn will call next week and she will tell me what's next. She did mention I would have another one before 13 weeks.
> Have you started doing prenatal yoga?

No I haven't, but I have thought about it! Have you?


----------



## danielle1984

I just bought a DVD! I'm going to try it this sunday even if I'm early. I heard it's really good for pregnancies.


----------



## 3gg0

danielle1984 said:


> Baby is at the right place this time! Yahh!! I'm so happy and looks like I'm indeed at 5 weeks. We can only see the sac but I'm very happy with that :kiss:

Yay!!! Love it!


----------



## Miss_Kate

May be a dumb question but what are the soy isoflavones used for? Could it help with a short luteal phase? I think that is what's preventing me from getting my BFP, I only have a 9-10 day luteal phase.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Happy for all those that got their BFP. Unfortunately all the ultrasound pic are making me a lil sad and disappointed as I wish for my own BFP. Good luck ladies I have to leave this thread. But I'm wishing everyone the best of luck on their TTC journey.


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Baby is at the right place this time! Yahh!! I'm so happy and looks like I'm indeed at 5 weeks. We can only see the sac but I'm very happy with that :kiss:

Yay! Congrats! Glad it went well and it's a beautiful ultrasound. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Miss_Kate said:


> May be a dumb question but what are the soy isoflavones used for? Could it help with a short luteal phase? I think that is what's preventing me from getting my BFP, I only have a 9-10 day luteal phase.


Soy is meant to help with ovulation. I would recommend a B complex to lengthen your LP. I had a 7 day LP on my first cycle and then started taking a complex. Now my LP is 14 days.


----------



## kerrbear7183

LeahJ7712 said:


> Happy for all those that got their BFP. Unfortunately all the ultrasound pic are making me a lil sad and disappointed as I wish for my own BFP. Good luck ladies I have to leave this thread. But I'm wishing everyone the best of luck on their TTC journey.

Sorry to hear you feel like you need to leave the thread. I know if can be hard to hear of BFPs when you haven't gotten one yet. That being said, I love all the girls on this thread (and many other threads for that matter) so I'm just as excited about their BFPs and ultrasounds as I will be for myself when I get mine. The more BFPs I see the more hope I have. 

Good luck on your journey as well. :)


----------



## Starsheep

BFN on the HPT.

Even more +OPK today but from what I've read on the all-knowing-google it's not a good sign. Apparently I'd be getting BFPs before the OPKs turned positive so now I'm assuming I'm just having a late surge before AF starts. Really don't think I'm O'ing this late (CD39 now) as I wouldn't have the incredibly tender nips so I guess its just a random thing designed to get my hopes up then knock me back down.

For half an hour there I really thought this was it... :cry:

Just have to wait for the witch to show now to figure out when I O'd. No sign so far... still having big globs of jelly like CM this morning though its a bit more creamy I guess you'd call it now. Niggles seem to have stopped too but bbs still tender & they tend to stop hurting a day or so before the witch flies in.

Funny how you can go from being so certain to feeling like you've been smacked in the face in such a short time.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry to hear the HPT was negative. You still have a chance until AF shows!


----------



## PinkPeony10

Just wanted to say that I will officially NOT be taking soy this next month. I FINALLY got the Drs to put an order in for my CD3 and CD21 tests. :) So I want my cycle to be natural. They are also putting an order in for me to get an HSG done! I'm so excited!!! I've been asking them to do these forever and they are FINALLY doing it! Just thought I'd share! :)


----------



## 3gg0

I won't be taking soy anymore either. Hope everything comes back normal :)


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> Baby is at the right place this time! Yahh!! I'm so happy and looks like I'm indeed at 5 weeks. We can only see the sac but I'm very happy with that :kiss:

Yeah!! That is amazing. I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## kerrbear7183

I feel like this thread is dissolving as people get pregnant or stop taking soy. I'm so happy for all the BFPs and am glad that soy worked for some ladies here. I just miss all of you!


----------



## 3gg0

I know... Not many posting anymore. I am still following to cheer everyone on.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. Hopefully everyone will update once in awhile. You ladies on this thread have been my biggest support on here for my TTC journey. I'm so thankful for all of you! :)


----------



## Powell130

I really hope all of you ladies get your well deserved BFP soon!


----------



## danielle1984

lol I know Kerrbear. I miss everyone too! Like Powell, I hope you all get your bfp's very soon!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Well hopefully everyone keeps updating here at least once in awhile. :)


----------



## danielle1984

I'm getting another ultrasound at 7 weeks : )


----------



## Powell130

I love ultra sounds! I can't wait for my next. I'm guessing it'll be at the beginning of next month for my NT test


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> I love ultra sounds! I can't wait for my next. I'm guessing it'll be at the beginning of next month for my NT test

do you want to know if it's a boy or a girl? I definitely want to know :happydance: You are getting close to the second tri. that's so exciting!


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I love ultra sounds! I can't wait for my next. I'm guessing it'll be at the beginning of next month for my NT test
> 
> do you want to know if it's a boy or a girl? I definitely want to know :happydance: You are getting close to the second tri. that's so exciting!Click to expand...

Definitely finding out! I wouldn't be able to stand having everything brown, yellow & green lol I know I can't believe I've mad it this far :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's exciting, ladies! Can't wait to hear how your next ultrasounds go. When I get pregnant we won't be finding out the sex. I feel like it's one of life's biggest surprises.


----------



## Starsheep

Had some trouble finding this thread!

Well I'm now CD48 with no sign of AF & BFNs on internet cheapies. OPK isn't showing positive now either. Ordered some FRERs online in case the ICs aren't working (wishful thinking).

So depending when I O'd I'm either 20/21, 14/15 or only 8/9 DPO (if that weird late +OPK was the real thing).

Nipples were sore before that last +OPK then eased off during last week which usually happens a day or so before AF but now they're tender again - sort of just below the nipple actually... I'm guessing that's not what ladies refer to as "sore bbs" normally...

Just wish I knew one way or the other... I hate being in limbo.


----------



## Starsheep

And my question might've been answered. Checked cm and looks like AF is on the way at last.

I'll be disappointed soon but feeling relieved at the moment that at least something is happening.

Will give the soy another go to see if can shorten the next cycle.


----------



## LeahJ7712

Hi ladies. I missed you all I have returned got my BFP saturday confirmed by doctor this past Monday. I am currently 5 weeks due June 24th me and DH are extremely excited baby dust to you all.

P.s. I took Maca with my Soy ttc for 3 months


----------



## PinkPeony10

Congrats! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :)


----------



## Powell130

Congrats leah!! H & h 9!!


----------



## danielle1984

LeahJ7712 said:


> Hi ladies. I missed you all I have returned got my BFP saturday confirmed by doctor this past Monday. I am currently 5 weeks due June 24th me and DH are extremely excited baby dust to you all.
> 
> P.s. I took Maca with my Soy ttc for 3 months

Yeah!!! Congrats!


----------



## 3gg0

LeahJ7712 said:


> Hi ladies. I missed you all I have returned got my BFP saturday confirmed by doctor this past Monday. I am currently 5 weeks due June 24th me and DH are extremely excited baby dust to you all.
> 
> P.s. I took Maca with my Soy ttc for 3 months

Congrats!! H & H 9 months!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats Leah! H&H 9 months!!! :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> And my question might've been answered. Checked cm and looks like AF is on the way at last.
> 
> I'll be disappointed soon but feeling relieved at the moment that at least something is happening.
> 
> Will give the soy another go to see if can shorten the next cycle.


Sorry to hear AF is coming. Good luck with the new cycle!


----------



## nikkie122

I love seeing the updated profile pictures with ultrasound pics. So exciting!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> I love seeing the updated profile pictures with ultrasound pics. So exciting!

I'm just having my next ultrasound in January :nope:
but everything is going well so far.


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I love seeing the updated profile pictures with ultrasound pics. So exciting!
> 
> I'm just having my next ultrasound in January :nope:
> but everything is going well so far.Click to expand...

Thats exciting though. HOw did your first ultrasound go? Seems like a long wait for the next one. Is that normal?


----------



## Powell130

I hope I get my date for my NT test at my appointment Monday! I love seeing my little one. I'd go crazy having to wait until January.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I love seeing the updated profile pictures with ultrasound pics. So exciting!
> 
> I'm just having my next ultrasound in January :nope:
> but everything is going well so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats exciting though. HOw did your first ultrasound go? Seems like a long wait for the next one. Is that normal?Click to expand...

I had two so far. One at 5 weeks to see where sac was and one last week at 7 weeks. Last week, we got to see the heartbeat. My picture is the last u/s. She even change my due date to sooner, it's now June 11th.


----------



## danielle1984

yes Powell, it's a really long wait but we'll find out then if it's a boy or girl.


----------



## Powell130

I've already went to the ER to get an ultrasound once lol I'm too impatient


----------



## nikkie122

Well I am so happy for you guys!! 

As for me.. I think I missed ovulation or it happened when I was on vacation without DH! I'm just waiting or AF but she is late. I took a test this morning and it was negative. Now I just wait for AF :-(


----------



## Starsheep

I'm back on the soy this cycle - took it CD 2-6 (160mg x 3 200 x 2). Hoping it will bring O forward & shorten my cycle a bit.


----------



## abitosh

Hey, I am planning to start taking SI next cycle if I don't get a BFP this cycle. My problem is, I have extremely long cycles, last cycle was 55 days, one was 79! This is only my 6th cycle this year and I usually bleed for anything upto 2 weeks, so will taking SI make my cycle shorter? I plan on taking it from days 3-7. So should I ovulate sooner than usual (which would make cycle shorter)? And if I take it from days 3-7, should I stop bleeding soon after day 7?

Thank you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Hey ladies. I haven't been on for awhile. I was out of power from Monday around 4pm until yesterday at 4pm because of the hurricane. Hope everyone is doing good! :)


----------



## PinkPeony10

kerrbear7183 said:


> Hey ladies. I haven't been on for awhile. I was out of power from Monday around 4pm until yesterday at 4pm because of the hurricane. Hope everyone is doing good! :)

We didn't lose power from the hurricane here. Glad to hear you are okay!! I bet you're thankful to get your power back! That's a pretty long time!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks! When we had the snowstorm last year we were out of power for 9 days. The electric company had originally told us not to expect to have power back until Monday-Wednesday.


----------



## Starsheep

abitosh said:


> Hey, I am planning to start taking SI next cycle if I don't get a BFP this cycle. My problem is, I have extremely long cycles, last cycle was 55 days, one was 79! This is only my 6th cycle this year and I usually bleed for anything upto 2 weeks, so will taking SI make my cycle shorter? I plan on taking it from days 3-7. So should I ovulate sooner than usual (which would make cycle shorter)? And if I take it from days 3-7, should I stop bleeding soon after day 7?
> 
> Thank you!

Hello! Well I don't know if it'll make you stop bleeding sooner but I think its meant to help you ovulate sooner... although for some people it seems to delay it a bit, but I think those are the ones with more "normal" cycles.

I tried it two cycles back (CD 3-7) after a 43 day cycle & my next one was 34 days... then the last cycle I didn't use it & that one went up to 48 days. This time round I took it CD 2-6 and I'm now on CD14 and seeing signs of EWCM already so FXd it means O is going to be earlier & therefore a shorter cycle.

Good luck with it! :flower:


----------



## nikkie122

Well I am now almost 2 weeks late. :shrug:I haven't tested since last week so I am thinking I should probably test again. I have no idea when I ovulated so Im not sure if I ovulated late or whats going on. I did have a lot of spotting at the beginning of the month. :growlmad: Im frustrated. I would just like AF to come so I can start a new month of trying.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Well I am now almost 2 weeks late. :shrug:I haven't tested since last week so I am thinking I should probably test again. I have no idea when I ovulated so Im not sure if I ovulated late or whats going on. I did have a lot of spotting at the beginning of the month. :growlmad: Im frustrated. I would just like AF to come so I can start a new month of trying.

any sign that you might be pregnant?


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am now almost 2 weeks late. :shrug:I haven't tested since last week so I am thinking I should probably test again. I have no idea when I ovulated so Im not sure if I ovulated late or whats going on. I did have a lot of spotting at the beginning of the month. :growlmad: Im frustrated. I would just like AF to come so I can start a new month of trying.
> 
> any sign that you might be pregnant?Click to expand...

Well I have been feeling a little neasuous but nothing else really. Last time I was pregnant I had sore breast and so far I do not.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Well I am now almost 2 weeks late. :shrug:I haven't tested since last week so I am thinking I should probably test again. I have no idea when I ovulated so Im not sure if I ovulated late or whats going on. I did have a lot of spotting at the beginning of the month. :growlmad: Im frustrated. I would just like AF to come so I can start a new month of trying.
> 
> any sign that you might be pregnant?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been feeling a little neasuous but nothing else really. Last time I was pregnant I had sore breast and so far I do not.Click to expand...

well, i heard every pregnancy can be different...but it's you are not pregnant, I hope AF will show up soon for you so that you can start a new cycle. :hugs:


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks. I hope so too!


----------



## Powell130

You should test. Just because you don't have the same symptoms you had last time really doesn't mean anything either way, every pregnancy is different. My early MC pregnancy and this one were night and day from each other. GL


----------



## nikkie122

Powell130 said:


> You should test. Just because you don't have the same symptoms you had last time really doesn't mean anything either way, every pregnancy is different. My early MC pregnancy and this one were night and day from each other. GL

Thanks, I just tested again. Still negative. I hate seeing that. Looks like I just have to wait for AF. Hopefully she shows soon so I can stop worrying. I am usually right on schedule but ever since my MC I have been a little off.


----------



## Powell130

Have you spoken to your doc about it?


----------



## nikkie122

Powell130 said:


> Have you spoken to your doc about it?

No, not yet. Im going to give it another week and see what happens. Hopefully she will show.


----------



## nikkie122

Well AF finally arrived.. I'm glad that I can start the next cycle.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Sorry AF got you. Hopefully this will be your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Well AF finally arrived.. I'm glad that I can start the next cycle.

goodluck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks ladies!! Hoping this cycle goes good!!


----------



## abitosh

I started my first cycle of soy 3 days ago, I'm a bit confused if that actually was CD 3 though because I had some spotting on what I was counting as CD 1 (never know if spotting counts as CD1?!). So will see how I get on. I plan on taking it CD3 - CD7 at 120mg 160mg 160mg 200mg 200mg. I also started EPO this cycle too. Here's hoping I ovulate sooner than normal and have a shorter cycle! My last cycle was 50 days.


----------



## Powell130

I've always heard not to count spotting. Always go with your first day of red flow as CD1


----------



## Nimyra

I just took my first OPK of the cycle and its positive. I'm freaking out because my temps are still high, I've been incredibly tired lately, and I'm wondering if I could actually be pregnant. I had negative pregnancy tests and then light to moderate bleeding so I assumed I was out.

I need to wait a few hours to pee again to do a home pregnancy test and I'm freaking out.

I've been taking soy the last 4 days and I'm terrified I'll have hurt the baby if I am in fact pregnant.

Please someone reassure me. What do you think is going on???


----------



## Powell130

It could be a number of things. You wont know for sure until you take a test and then you can more narrow down what it could be. You could actually be ovulating now for some reason, you could be just having some mid cycle or breakthru bleeding and it not actually be a period. You could be pregnant. 
Let us know how the HPT goes!


----------



## brittany12

I'm starting soy tomorrow! taking it days 3-7 at 120, 120, 160, 200, 200! I am hoping to ovulate a nice strong healthy egg sooner and have a lot of strong O pains! Hopefully this works for us, because after 15 months this is getting harder and harder in every way!


----------



## Nimyra

HPT was negative. I guess my cycle is just weird right now! The OPK turned negative a couple of hours later. So weird! 

Going to do an insemination tomorrow morning to be on the safe side and then just wait and see what the rest of this weird cycle brings!


----------



## jazzybabies

Hello ladies, I been stalking this thread for days now, haven't been productive much at the office! I took soy my last two cycles and I felt the strong ovulation but no positives. Although I was not really disappointed I had an ectopic in Dec 2010, and lost my left tube, ive been trying to conceive since then, with no luck, I have a 9 year old daughter already from a previous marriage so I began suspecting that it might be dh we has his SA taken and it turned out his count was low , not very low but lower than average meaning its possible to achieve a normal pregnancy, now the doctor has prescribed fertomid which is the generic of clomid, ( I had a laparoscope in Aug and everything was fine , the one tube is perfectly fine) this is my first cycle of clomid and been having hot flushes like crazy and shortness of breath 


Even though I'm not on soy anymore I feel like I belong here and to all the ladies who had their bfp' s I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## Powell130

thank you!


----------



## kerrbear7183

jazzybabies said:


> Hello ladies, I been stalking this thread for days now, haven't been productive much at the office! I took soy my last two cycles and I felt the strong ovulation but no positives. Although I was not really disappointed I had an ectopic in Dec 2010, and lost my left tube, ive been trying to conceive since then, with no luck, I have a 9 year old daughter already from a previous marriage so I began suspecting that it might be dh we has his SA taken and it turned out his count was low , not very low but lower than average meaning its possible to achieve a normal pregnancy, now the doctor has prescribed fertomid which is the generic of clomid, ( I had a laparoscope in Aug and everything was fine , the one tube is perfectly fine) this is my first cycle of clomid and been having hot flushes like crazy and shortness of breath
> 
> 
> Even though I'm not on soy anymore I feel like I belong here and to all the ladies who had their bfp' s I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months


I'm on my second cycle with Clomid. I didn't really have side effects this time around except headaches. Fertomid is a trade name like Clomid, but is not in the generic form. The generic would be clomiphene citrate. Have you talked to your doctor about the shortness of breath? Shortness of breath could be a sign of an allergic reaction.


----------



## Powell130

Clomid & Fertomid are the same thing. They both contain clomiphene citrate


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Hi ladies, even though i don't comment much i still do stalk this forum and i just wanted to congratulate all the ladies on their bfps. you journeys had kept me company on mine and kept me going so thank you. 

Thought i'd update as i had been off the forums for a little while trying to relax and not over stress the ttc situation.Turns out soy iso was not for me, it work brilliantly for some just not for me. I ended up not having a period for three months, went to my doctor and was diagnosed with pcos and prescribed metformine.Within 5 days of taking the metformine AF arrived, boy was I pleased to see her!!! The next month my cycle came bang on time for me after 34 days. I was also taking vitamins b6,b9(folic acid) and b12, with calcium and magnesium.At this point i was elated that my cycle seemed to have returned to normal so i halved my dose of metformin and stopped all the supplements except for folic acid.*After 3 weeks, around the time i should be ovulating i got plenty of ewcm so was very encouraged and dtd with dh. A week later i was still getting abundant ewcm, like ALOT, everyday. I was also very gassy and nauseaus. I was really upset as these are all symptoms of estrogen dominance and pcos which i thought was now under control.I took a hpt but bfn, i was expecting that just took it so that when i went to the doc i could rule it out. Doc told me to go back on my original does and back on my supplements. I did and within a few days immediately felt better. however af did not arrive on cd34. I have it another couple of days, at 16dpo i took a test, it was a very very very barely there line so i assumed i was seeing things and it was a bfn. At 21dpo af still had not arrived and i thought great here we go again, have i messed up my progress by messing with my dosage of metformin and supplements too soon?*the thing wad that i felt great, no nausea, no gassy feeling, in fact the only diff was notably bigger breasts, my dh even commented on it and i told him that af was due any minute so that is probably the cause.At 20dpo my sister announced she was pregnant was so happy for her add she had been trying with her dh for a few years now.*At 21dpo decided to test just for the sake of it and to my surprise and eternal gratitude to God, we too got out bfp. I took the test on my lunch break at work with weak highly waters down pee and still got two lines straight away. After the shock i cried, prayed, then immediatly sent pic to dh, who was ecstatic.The first response hpt had 3 tests in it so after about 30 mins, i did another one and again bfp. On my way home i bought a clear blue digital and as soon as i got home poas and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks', so happy to see those words.Thank you to everyone on this forum for their encouragement and words of support, I love BabyandBump, it is duch a great community of wonderful women. Baby dust to all!!! Xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats! How exciting that you and your sister are going to have babies so close together!!


----------



## Starsheep

Congrats Starflower! :happydance:

Nothing to report from me really. CD29 with no sign of O. Guess the soy hasn't had any effect apart from perhaps helping with more CM. So much for trying to shorten my cycle a bit. It's going to be another long one. *sigh*


----------



## Starflowerb2b

Thanks @ kerrbear , my mum is over the moon, like busses you wait and you wait then two come along at once...lol. How are things with you?

Thanks starsheep - how you O soon.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Things are alright. I'm on my second round of Clomid and hoping it does the trick!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Starflower! That's amazing news! I'm happy for you and your husband.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

@ Danielle thank you! So happy for you too, huge congrats!!!xx

@ Kerrbear, glad you getting on well, fx with the clomid, really looking forward to you bfp very soon! Xxx


----------



## kerrbear7183

Thanks. I've been taking a more relaxed approach this month and didn't use OPKs. They kinda stress me out a little bit. I went back to BBT charting and using my ovacue so we'll see!


----------



## Panda1213

Hi everyone! Can I join in?

My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking metformin and synthroid for this. 

Today is CD1, and I am thinking about taking Soy Iso. I am thinking that I am going to take 120mg on days 3,4 &5 and 200mg on days 6 and 7.


----------



## Powell130

Panda1213 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join in?
> 
> My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking metformin and synthroid for this.
> 
> Today is CD1, and I am thinking about taking Soy Iso. I am thinking that I am going to take 120mg on days 3,4 &5 and 200mg on days 6 and 7.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html

check out that thread


----------



## brittany12

hey ladies! i'm on cd 12 now and finished my Soy on cd7. I did 120,140,200,200,200 on cd 3-7!

I usually ovulate between cd16-20. I was hoping for an earlier, stronger ovulation this time. My opk was negative today and I usually get 2 days of positive opks before they turn negative and then I ovulate. My chances of ovulating early don't look very good do they?

Has Soy helped anyone ovulate earilier? WHat dose and days did you take it?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Panda1213 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join in?
> 
> My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking metformin and synthroid for this.
> 
> Today is CD1, and I am thinking about taking Soy Iso. I am thinking that I am going to take 120mg on days 3,4 &5 and 200mg on days 6 and 7.

Welcome! I hope that soy does the trick for you. :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

brittany12 said:


> hey ladies! i'm on cd 12 now and finished my Soy on cd7. I did 120,140,200,200,200 on cd 3-7!
> 
> I usually ovulate between cd16-20. I was hoping for an earlier, stronger ovulation this time. My opk was negative today and I usually get 2 days of positive opks before they turn negative and then I ovulate. My chances of ovulating early don't look very good do they?
> 
> Has Soy helped anyone ovulate earilier? WHat dose and days did you take it?


Soy helped me to ovulate earlier, but I also had very irregular cycles. It could help you ovulate sooner or it could actually delay ovulation. Do you have regular cycles?


----------



## Panda1213

Question about the soy: I got it at GNC and it is soy iso concentrate. The pill says 50mg that contains 20mg of soy iso... So which number do I trust?


----------



## Panda1213

Powell130 said:


> Panda1213 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Can I join in?
> 
> My DH and I have been TTC for 2 years. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and am currently taking metformin and synthroid for this.
> 
> Today is CD1, and I am thinking about taking Soy Iso. I am thinking that I am going to take 120mg on days 3,4 &5 and 200mg on days 6 and 7.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1120903-cinnamon-help-pcos.html
> 
> check out that threadClick to expand...


Thanks! I will!


----------



## Powell130

Panda1213 said:


> Question about the soy: I got it at GNC and it is soy iso concentrate. The pill says 50mg that contains 20mg of soy iso... So which number do I trust?

go by the 20mg. Thats the same bottle I used!


----------



## brittany12

My cycles very between 29-35 days.


----------



## Starsheep

CD36 for me & still doesn't look like I've O'd. So that's even later than last month (when I didn't use soy). Had some "almost" OPKs the other day so assumed that would be it but no sore bbs yet so presumably it didn't happen. So tired of all this now...


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Ladies, Have any of you tried Evening Primrose oil? I am thinking about trying it and wanted to see how it has worked for others and when in the cycle and for how long they took it..


----------



## Powell130

nikkie122 said:


> Hey Ladies, Have any of you tried Evening Primrose oil? I am thinking about trying it and wanted to see how it has worked for others and when in the cycle and for how long they took it..

I tried it for 2 cycles last year. You only take it up until O because it causes uterine contractions. It didn't do anything for me personally


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks Powell for the info. I think I am going to try it for a cycle just to see. Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## Powell130

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks Powell for the info. I think I am going to try it for a cycle just to see. Worth a shot I guess.

Yeah it's definitely worth a shot. I've read about ladies that it worked really well for! just try to take it before you go to bed, i had burps that tasted just like it and it was disgusting!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks Powell for the info. I think I am going to try it for a cycle just to see. Worth a shot I guess.

It didn't do much for me. I tried it for three months, but everyone is different I guess :shrug:


----------



## nikkie122

Its hard because there is so much you can take and try. Just hoping it happens soon!


----------



## Powell130

you tried Geritol, right?


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I am currently taking Geritol, Folic acid and soy cycle 3-7. I am using OPK's right now but still haven't gotten a positive this month


----------



## Starsheep

Yay! Finally got my +OPK... on CD38!! But it's a lovely dark line :thumbup: Normally I only get "almost" so I'm pleased with that. Had much more cm this cycle too so that's positive as well... just a shame its taken so long!!


----------



## Powell130

yay!! mayb this is your lucky cycle ;)


----------



## brittany12

I thought soy would make me ovulate early and its cd15 for me and still no positive opk which means i wont be ovulating early :/


----------



## kerrbear7183

Soy works so differently for different people. There are a lot of women here who took it and it delayed ovulation while others it brought it forward. If I had regular cycles I wouldn't have even tried soy. With having irregular cycles, it did shorten the length of mine.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> Yay! Finally got my +OPK... on CD38!! But it's a lovely dark line :thumbup: Normally I only get "almost" so I'm pleased with that. Had much more cm this cycle too so that's positive as well... just a shame its taken so long!!

Glad you finally got your +! Now just get to :sex:! :)


----------



## nikkie122

I am still waiting for my positive OPK. Was hoping it would be today but so far so no luck.


----------



## Nimyra

I was already ovulating but tried it anyway. It didn't change my cycle length or ovulation day -- just made me ovulate a lot stronger (cramps, darker LH surge). It also appears to have messed with my temperatures - mine were unusually high early in my cycle.


----------



## brittany12

Nimyra said:


> I was already ovulating but tried it anyway. It didn't change my cycle length or ovulation day -- just made me ovulate a lot stronger (cramps, darker LH surge). It also appears to have messed with my temperatures - mine were unusually high early in my cycle.

That is what i'm looking for. A stronger O!


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> I am still waiting for my positive OPK. Was hoping it would be today but so far so no luck.


Hopefully it's right around the corner!


----------



## Starsheep

Hopefully a stronger +OPK means a stronger O. Loads of EWCM too which is rare for me. I know the odds aren't in my favour, being 38, but at least I feel my body is doing what it should do this time round.

Much prefer the TWW to waiting to O!


----------



## Nimyra

Good luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nikkie122

kerrbear7183 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my positive OPK. Was hoping it would be today but so far so no luck.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it's right around the corner!Click to expand...


Thanks! I really hope so too! Its hard just waiting around for it to happen.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know what you mean.


----------



## nikkie122

Well I did not get a positive OPK so I'm thinking I did not ovulate this month. I think that I am going to skip soy next cycle and see how my body does. Really hope I ovulate and have better luck next cycle. :cry:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## brittany12

my temps are everywhere so i dont know if i even ovulated either nikki.. i dont know if im doing soy again either!


----------



## nikkie122

Yeah, I hate that. I feel like a whole month wasted. I have had some people say its good to give your body a break and try without soy for a month so I think thats what I am going to do.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Have either of you ladies temped this cycle? I had cycles where I didn't get a +OPK, but did ovulate based on my temps.


----------



## nikkie122

kerrbear7183 said:


> Have either of you ladies temped this cycle? I had cycles where I didn't get a +OPK, but did ovulate based on my temps.

No, I haven't temped before but I did buy a BBT Thermometer and am going to use it next cycle. AF should be here wednesday and I took a test this morning and it was negative. I know that I am defintely out. I am thinking that I will be able to know for sure next cycle if I ovulated by temping.


----------



## brittany12

yeah I temp every cycle!

congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Nimyra

I'm also planning on taking a break from soy after 2 cycles of BFN. I think I ovulate on my own, so hopefully I can get pregnant without the soy boost.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Have either of you ladies temped this cycle? I had cycles where I didn't get a +OPK, but did ovulate based on my temps.

CONGRATS Kerrbear!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Have either of you ladies temped this cycle? I had cycles where I didn't get a +OPK, but did ovulate based on my temps.
> 
> No, I haven't temped before but I did buy a BBT Thermometer and am going to use it next cycle. AF should be here wednesday and I took a test this morning and it was negative. I know that I am defintely out. I am thinking that I will be able to know for sure next cycle if I ovulated by temping.Click to expand...


I found temping to be very helpful. I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## kerrbear7183

brittany12 said:


> yeah I temp every cycle!
> 
> congrats on your pregnancy!

Glad to hear you temp. I liked being able to know whether or not I was ovulating. And thank you! Too bad I didn't get my BFP while using soy or I would be able to offer more hope.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> Have either of you ladies temped this cycle? I had cycles where I didn't get a +OPK, but did ovulate based on my temps.
> 
> CONGRATS Kerrbear!!!Click to expand...


Thanks Powell!! How are you?! How's the baby?


----------



## Powell130

We're amazing!! I just saw him kicking for the first time, it is so cool!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Aww! Awesome! I'm so glad everything is going well. :)


----------



## Powell130

thank you :)

how have you been feeling?


----------



## kerrbear7183

Feeling better the past 2 days. I've been having nausea (only vomited once so far), heartburn, and my boobs are incredibly sore. I've had some minor cramping/pulling feelings here and there and some slight headaches. I go for an early viability scan in 1 week. I will be 6 weeks, 2 days when I go.


----------



## danielle1984

Ok I miss something?!!! Kerrbear, you are pregnant?! Oh Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you I have tears of joy in my eyes!! :happydance: Yea!!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> We're amazing!! I just saw him kicking for the first time, it is so cool!!

You say him? Is it a boy?!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Ok I miss something?!!! Kerrbear, you are pregnant?! Oh Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you I have tears of joy in my eyes!! :happydance: Yea!!!!!


Thanks Danielle!! How are you? How's baby?


----------



## Starsheep

Just to update AF got me yesterday (CD50!). Soy didn't move O at all but at least I had a stronger OPK and more CM. Will give it another go from tomorrow.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> Just to update AF got me yesterday (CD50!). Soy didn't move O at all but at least I had a stronger OPK and more CM. Will give it another go from tomorrow.

Sorry to hear that AF got you! Good luck with this cycle!


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I miss something?!!! Kerrbear, you are pregnant?! Oh Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you I have tears of joy in my eyes!! :happydance: Yea!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Danielle!! How are you? How's baby?Click to expand...

Doing good! Still having problems with constipation so I'm still on medication. Doctor told me I could be this way until baby is born, I hope not.
I can't eat seafood nor chicken anymore, it makes me feel sick.

Let us know how scan goes, I want to know! How are you feeling?


----------



## danielle1984

Starsheep said:


> Just to update AF got me yesterday (CD50!). Soy didn't move O at all but at least I had a stronger OPK and more CM. Will give it another go from tomorrow.

I'm sorry to hear Starsheep, but I'm happy that Soy is helping you with ovulation. Good luck for this new cycle, I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I miss something?!!! Kerrbear, you are pregnant?! Oh Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you I have tears of joy in my eyes!! :happydance: Yea!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Danielle!! How are you? How's baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Doing good! Still having problems with constipation so I'm still on medication. Doctor told me I could be this way until baby is born, I hope not.
> I can't eat seafood nor chicken anymore, it makes me feel sick.
> 
> Let us know how scan goes, I want to know! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I will! I'm scared and excited about it. I bet I'm not going to get any sleep Tuesday night because I'll be too anxious for the scan on Wednesday. I'm still having nausea, heartburn, and sore breasts.


----------



## danielle1984

sore breasts, I had that until 9-10 weeks. I remember I had to sleep with a bra lol. It was usually worst at night. I don't know about nausea and heartburn tho. Wish I could help.


----------



## nikkie122

Hey Danielle!! When do you have your next scan?


----------



## fertiliciousx

Starflowerb2b said:


> Hi ladies, even though i don't comment much i still do stalk this forum and i just wanted to congratulate all the ladies on their bfps. you journeys had kept me company on mine and kept me going so thank you.
> 
> Thought i'd update as i had been off the forums for a little while trying to relax and not over stress the ttc situation.Turns out soy iso was not for me, it work brilliantly for some just not for me. I ended up not having a period for three months, went to my doctor and was diagnosed with pcos and prescribed metformine.Within 5 days of taking the metformine AF arrived, boy was I pleased to see her!!! The next month my cycle came bang on time for me after 34 days. I was also taking vitamins b6,b9(folic acid) and b12, with calcium and magnesium.At this point i was elated that my cycle seemed to have returned to normal so i halved my dose of metformin and stopped all the supplements except for folic acid.*After 3 weeks, around the time i should be ovulating i got plenty of ewcm so was very encouraged and dtd with dh. A week later i was still getting abundant ewcm, like ALOT, everyday. I was also very gassy and nauseaus. I was really upset as these are all symptoms of estrogen dominance and pcos which i thought was now under control.I took a hpt but bfn, i was expecting that just took it so that when i went to the doc i could rule it out. Doc told me to go back on my original does and back on my supplements. I did and within a few days immediately felt better. however af did not arrive on cd34. I have it another couple of days, at 16dpo i took a test, it was a very very very barely there line so i assumed i was seeing things and it was a bfn. At 21dpo af still had not arrived and i thought great here we go again, have i messed up my progress by messing with my dosage of metformin and supplements too soon?*the thing wad that i felt great, no nausea, no gassy feeling, in fact the only diff was notably bigger breasts, my dh even commented on it and i told him that af was due any minute so that is probably the cause.At 20dpo my sister announced she was pregnant was so happy for her add she had been trying with her dh for a few years now.*At 21dpo decided to test just for the sake of it and to my surprise and eternal gratitude to God, we too got out bfp. I took the test on my lunch break at work with weak highly waters down pee and still got two lines straight away. After the shock i cried, prayed, then immediatly sent pic to dh, who was ecstatic.The first response hpt had 3 tests in it so after about 30 mins, i did another one and again bfp. On my way home i bought a clear blue digital and as soon as i got home poas and got 'pregnant 1-2 weeks', so happy to see those words.Thank you to everyone on this forum for their encouragement and words of support, I love BabyandBump, it is duch a great community of wonderful women. Baby dust to all!!! Xxx

Hi ladies, i hope you don't mind if I join in and share my experience with soy.
I posted on this thread some months ago and subscribed to it but because of all that happened I ignored the thread.

Congrats on all the bFPs. I quoted starflower because I went through something similar. My last cycle before my BFP cycle started 29th July 2012 and I decided to try soy for the first time CD3-7, i did 80, 120, 120, 160, 160 I think. Kept having all the signs but never ovulated. Because I was due to start fertility treatment and needed some tests done after my period, I was prescribed provera to bring it on but I never took it believing the soy will work i'd ovulate and either get a bfp or get af naturally. SO i held off till mid October. After almost 2 weeks of taking provera for 5 days I was so glad to see af. I had an annovulatory soy cycle for 100+ days. I stopped temping and testing opks out of frustration and was going off and on geritol and folic acid. AF came 24th of October and i didnt pay much attention to this cycle, because I was due to start the tests and injections in preparation for my IVF(ICSI) Cycle in december. 2 weeks after AF came i noticed sore bbs and couldnt believe i had ov'ed so early. Had to search for my lost bbt thermometer to check my temps and after 2days of high temps I was convinced i had ovulated but sad cuz DH and I didnt really BD much. On CD23 I was due to start injections to shut down my ovaries and I got a BFP the next day. 

As for me Soy was a nightmare and i'll never try it again even though it may work for some. I had very irregular and long cycles (between 30 and 120 days) and Agnus Castus was helping to bring it down (down to 38days) and i went to ruin it with soy. 
Now I'm just happy and grateful. I wish you all the best, for those with BFPs congratulations again and to ttcers hope you get your bfp sooner than you think.


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Hey Danielle!! When do you have your next scan?

January 21st, we will find out if it's a boy or girl hopefully.
How are you doing Nikkie?


----------



## nikkie122

danielle1984 said:


> nikkie122 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Danielle!! When do you have your next scan?
> 
> January 21st, we will find out if it's a boy or girl hopefully.
> How are you doing Nikkie?Click to expand...

Aww how exciting. Hopefully baby will sit still so you can find out. I'm doing pretty good. My cycle is still a little off since the mc. They seem to be longer and I didn't seem to ovulate this month. Hoping next month goes better!!


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi All, 
I am new to this site and was wondering if any of you are using Licorice Root? I have a son, 3 years old and we have been TTC #2 for 3 years now. We concieved in Sept 2010, but miscarried in Dec 2010 and conceived again in Dec 2011, but miscarried again. I was recently diagnosed with diminished ovarian syndrome and have the MTHFR factor. Doc RX'd me Folbee for the MTHFR and has me taking baby aspirin daily. In addition to that I have been taking:
Licorice Root 450mg 2x/day (days 5-9)
Royal Jelly Capsules: 500mg 2x/day
Bee Propolis: 500mg 2x/day
CoQ10: 100mg daily

I did an OPK today, CD 10, and it was positive, which is add since I usually ovulate around CD 14 or 15. Anyone have any experience with herbs that can give me some input. This is only my second cycle using herbs. Last cycle I used a digital OPK and got a positive on CD 15. 

Thanks! I look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I never tried any of those while TTC so I can't offer much help on that. As far as the MTHFR factor- I follow a TTC journal of a lady who has it. I'm not sure if she's tried any of the herbs. But here's a link to her journal if you want to check it out: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/792687-pcos-mthfr-hashimotos-septum-me-ttc-journey-w-5-mcs.html


----------



## nikkie122

Well I decided to not take soy this cycle. Ever since the MC I have had really long cycles and decided I would just give my body a rest this month. Hoping that I might have better luck just on my own.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Good luck Nikkie! Hopefully a natural cycle will work for you. :)


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks.. If not then I will probably try soy again next cycle.. 

How are you doing Kerrbear? When do you have your next scan?


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks.. If not then I will probably try soy again next cycle..
> 
> How are you doing Kerrbear? When do you have your next scan?

I'm doing pretty good. I had my first appt today and they changed my due date to 8/10/13. I have another appt on the 31st which will be my 12 week appt. They may do a scan at that time. If not, I won't have another scan until 20 weeks. So I'll have to see what happens at that appt.


----------



## Powell130

Have you considered a private ultrasound? We had one at like 16 and a half weeks and it was one of the most amazing experiences I've ever been thru. It was so cool to just watch little Phillip move around, suck his thumb && play with his junk haha it's so much better than an ultrasound at the doc because it's for fun so all the time is spent just watching the baby, rather than measuring this, checking for this, etc. I totally recommend it it's in your budget. Ours was only 60 something bucks and I would have paid twice that! It's such an amazing thing, the look on hubs face was priceless and I'll never forget the experience :)

ps- i just looked at your sig, our heartbeats were almost the same exact rate at the same exact stage of pregnancy. we were at 124 at 6w2d .. if I believe the old wives tales, I'd guess your growing a boy... but i don't believe them :haha:


----------



## danielle1984

Happy everything is going well Kerrbear!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey there girls!!! I'm not new to soy isoflavones as I did take them one cycle about two years ago... I have an ivf cycle in December the resulted in a :bfn: I'm currently on cycle day 2 of a natural cycle before I start another iui or ivf cycle but the thing is the my natural cycles are about 120+ days!!!! So I'm taking soy to see if my cycle shortens any... Would any of you recommend when to start taking them? Cd 2,3,5? I'm thinking of trying cd 3 or 5 but I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

You take them for 5 days. I took them 3-7 and got a :bfp: the first cycle!! I also used Geritol tonic (tasted like @$$ but totally worth it!!)


----------



## augustluvers

Powell130 said:


> You take them for 5 days. I took them 3-7 and got a :BFP: the first cycle!! I also used Geritol tonic (tasted like @$$ but totally worth it!!)

Thank you Powell :hugs: I pray I get a natural bfp before going in for another fertility cycle


----------



## Powell130

you're welcome! good luck hun!! I know of someone on here that went for their fertility appointment and found out she was preggers!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Powell130 said:


> Have you considered a private ultrasound? We had one at like 16 and a half weeks and it was one of the most amazing experiences I've ever been thru. It was so cool to just watch little Phillip move around, suck his thumb && play with his junk haha it's so much better than an ultrasound at the doc because it's for fun so all the time is spent just watching the baby, rather than measuring this, checking for this, etc. I totally recommend it it's in your budget. Ours was only 60 something bucks and I would have paid twice that! It's such an amazing thing, the look on hubs face was priceless and I'll never forget the experience :)
> 
> ps- i just looked at your sig, our heartbeats were almost the same exact rate at the same exact stage of pregnancy. we were at 124 at 6w2d .. if I believe the old wives tales, I'd guess your growing a boy... but i don't believe them :haha:


I was thinking about checking into a private scan. They talked about so much at my appt yesterday that IThey actually changed my due date to 8/10 so my ultrasound would have been at 6 weeks 5 days, lol. My parents think it will be a girl, but we're not finding out the sex. How did you go about setting up a private scan?


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Happy everything is going well Kerrbear!

So far, so good. I just want to headaches, nausea, and heartburn to chill for a little bit.


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Have you considered a private ultrasound? We had one at like 16 and a half weeks and it was one of the most amazing experiences I've ever been thru. It was so cool to just watch little Phillip move around, suck his thumb && play with his junk haha it's so much better than an ultrasound at the doc because it's for fun so all the time is spent just watching the baby, rather than measuring this, checking for this, etc. I totally recommend it it's in your budget. Ours was only 60 something bucks and I would have paid twice that! It's such an amazing thing, the look on hubs face was priceless and I'll never forget the experience :)
> 
> ps- i just looked at your sig, our heartbeats were almost the same exact rate at the same exact stage of pregnancy. we were at 124 at 6w2d .. if I believe the old wives tales, I'd guess your growing a boy... but i don't believe them :haha:
> 
> 
> I was thinking about checking into a private scan. They talked about so much at my appt yesterday that IThey actually changed my due date to 8/10 so my ultrasound would have been at 6 weeks 5 days, lol. My parents think it will be a girl, but we're not finding out the sex. How did you go about setting up a private scan?Click to expand...


A friend of mine actually told me about the place we went to. Babys First Images. I'm not sure if they have that specific ones but google gender ultrasounds


----------



## kerrbear7183

I'll definitely check into it!


----------



## Nimyra

Got my BFP today on my 3rd cycle of soy (4th cycle of TTC with current donor). This month I went for broke and took 160mg cycle days 3-7 (which was more than I had taken my previous soy cycles).


----------



## kerrbear7183

Congrats!!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats!!


----------



## augustluvers

Congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## Nimyra

Thanks!

Augustluvrs, I hope your consult next week goes well!


----------



## Mimzy3

Just wanted to share that SI brought my O date up by 10 days! Went from CD 30 to CD 20, still late O but very good improvement! Officially in the TWW. I will update if I get my BFP.[-o&lt;


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mimzy3 said:


> Just wanted to share that SI brought my O date up by 10 days! Went from CD 30 to CD 20, still late O but very good improvement! Officially in the TWW. I will update if I get my BFP.[-o&lt;

Good luck!


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, Im hoping I have better luck this cycle and I get a positive OPK. I really want this to happen soon. I decided not to take Soy and just keeping with my vitamin. Will use soy next month if nothing happens this cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed. Its been hard lately because everyone else seems to be pregnant. And most of them were not even trying. Makes this even harder. Just want it to happen.
:dust:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Have you thought about trying Clomid or any other medication besides soy? I was afraid to try it, but I'm so glad I did!


----------



## nikkie122

I haven't tried anything else. I thought Clomid had to be subscribed by a physician. I have gotten pregnant once but it ended in miscarriage so I do not know how that works.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. Clomid is a prescription. I got a script for Clomid when I had my first GYN appt and just waited to get it filled until I was ready. I will definitely use it again if needed since it worked in 2 cycles for me.


----------



## Mimzy3

In the TWW with Soy dpo 7. I always get very sore nips right after ovulation this cycle still nothing. My CM has has some clumps and thick white, no odor. Last couple days there was a lot today not as muc. Last night I got hot flashes followed by nausea then chills. Felt like I was drunk:wacko: Has anyone experience anything like this in their TWW with Soy?


----------



## nikkie122

Im glad it worked for you. I dont know that they would prescribe it to me. Hopefully I wont need it and it will happen for me too soon!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Mimzy3 said:


> In the TWW with Soy dpo 7. I always get very sore nips right after ovulation this cycle still nothing. My CM has has some clumps and thick white, no odor. Last couple days there was a lot today not as muc. Last night I got hot flashes followed by nausea then chills. Felt like I was drunk:wacko: Has anyone experience anything like this in their TWW with Soy?

I only had hot flashes, headaches, and nausea while taking the soy. I don't recall having any of those in the TWW though. Hopefully it's a good sign for you!


----------



## Powell130

Mayb that's a good thing you're experiencing those symptoms in the TWW!


----------



## Mimzy3

thanks for responding ladies! I pray they are good signs, still very doubtful this cycle though.:neutral:


----------



## nikkie122

So how is everyone doing? Keeping fingers crossed for everyone! Really want this month to be it!


----------



## Mimzy3

Just wanted to update SOY WORKS got my BFP first cycle using it after trying for 9 months!


----------



## brittany12

So I'm not sure what is up but the soy made my cycle 15 days longer and I ovulated late and had no strong ovulation cramps and had a very light period, BUT my cramps have lasted here and there til this day and I'm cd 17 and I've had strong ovulation cramps since cd14 we are ntnp from now on but these cramps aren't able to be ignored and I've had the worst headache for 4 days now! It's like all the soy symptoms people talk about I got a cycle late? This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Mimzy3

brittany12 said:


> So I'm not sure what is up but the soy made my cycle 15 days longer and I ovulated late and had no strong ovulation cramps and had a very light period, BUT my cramps have lasted here and there til this day and I'm cd 17 and I've had strong ovulation cramps since cd14 we are ntnp from now on but these cramps aren't able to be ignored and I've had the worst headache for 4 days now! It's like all the soy symptoms people talk about I got a cycle late? This happen to anyone else?

Can I ask why you took Soy if you were not TTC? If you have "normal cycles" it is not suggested that you take Soy because it can delay your O or you may not O at all. What days did you take it and how much?


----------



## brittany12

I WAS TTC last cycle which is why I took the soy.I've been ttc for 17 months now so I do believe I know what you "are and aren't" supposed to do. I took it days 3-7 and i believe it was 120, 140, 160, 200, 200 or somehting close to that!
I took it because my cycles vary from month to month, but on average my ovulation day was about cd 20 i wanted to move it up and i wanted a stronger ovulation. BUt i'm not sure why it matters why I took it if i was or wasn't trying! Not trying to sound rude, but your comment came off kind of that way to me.


----------



## danielle1984

Mimzy & Brittany - I took Soy even if I was regular. It's worth trying, otherwise you won't know. Brittany, since you have been ttc for 17 months, give it a try and you'll see. Luckily, it didn't mess up my periods or anything after stopping taking them. I tried them for 3 cycles and didn't get pregnant, but I think it might be because my body was trying to heal from an ectopic surgery. 
Oh forgot to mention, I never had any symptoms of O before trying Soy. haha, so it was funny to actually notice them around O time. Plus, I use OPK and that's probably what help me get pregnant. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mimzy3

brittany12 said:


> I WAS TTC last cycle which is why I took the soy.I've been ttc for 17 months now so I do believe I know what you "are and aren't" supposed to do. I took it days 3-7 and i believe it was 120, 140, 160, 200, 200 or somehting close to that!
> I took it because my cycles vary from month to month, but on average my ovulation day was about cd 20 i wanted to move it up and i wanted a stronger ovulation. BUt i'm not sure why it matters why I took it if i was or wasn't trying! Not trying to sound rude, but your comment came off kind of that way to me.

Wow talk about rude!!! Where u not asking for advice?! I was only trying to help. I understand ttc can be an emotional journey but yelling at ppl via Internet who are trying to answer your questions is not the way to go. Good luck to u!


----------



## brittany12

I said I wasn't trying to be rude, but that is how reading your comment seemed to me.

Danielle I did try it last cycle and it only seemed to make my cycle long so I decided not to take it again but seem to be having very strong cramps this cycle just like other people who have taken it said they had. I don't know it's weird.


----------



## nikkie122

THe first time I took soy I got my BFP... I think it does help. I also had a regular cycle but didn't always ovulate.


----------



## danielle1984

brittany12 said:


> I said I wasn't trying to be rude, but that is how reading your comment seemed to me.
> 
> Danielle I did try it last cycle and it only seemed to make my cycle long so I decided not to take it again but seem to be having very strong cramps this cycle just like other people who have taken it said they had. I don't know it's weird.

Interesting Brittany! I did find Soy would make weird things happen to the body. Soy help me have TWW symptoms which I never had before and when I stop taking them, it continue to do so! :dohh: I would get sore breast, cramps and CM which I never had before trying Soy. I stop taking Soy because after three months, I didn't see any bfp's.


----------



## brittany12

Yeah see I never really had ovulation cramps I mean every now and then I did but if I wasn't paying attention I would definitely miss them so I was hoping the soy would make ovulation stronger for me and the cycle I took it that didn't happen, but maybe it's similar to your tww symptoms?? Oh we'll guess we'll see what happens! Thanks for the info :)


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: :happydance: I am in shock!!


----------



## Powell130

:)


----------



## nikkie122

Yay, keep fingers crossed for me that it is a sticky one!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: :happydance: I am in shock!!
> 
> View attachment 551005

Yeah!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks!! Keep you fingers crossed for me Danielle! Want this one to stick!


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> Hello Ladies, I wanted to let you guys know some news.. I really was not expecting this since I was not even sure if I ovulated and my cycles have been weird but I got my :bfp: :happydance: I am in shock!!
> 
> View attachment 551005


Yay!!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks!! Keep you fingers crossed for me Danielle! Want this one to stick!

Well, this might be hard to do but try not to think too much about it. think positive. I got a friend at work who miscarried too in August and she's now 7 weeks pregnant! lol but she worries so much.
If you can get an ultrasound around 7 weeks, you'll get to see the heartbeat and then your chances of miscarriage goes down to 3% according to my obgyn. 
FX's for you Nikkie! This one will stick! :hugs:


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

I know how scary it can be after a previous loss. My mom kept telling me this baby would be fine. We saw the heartbeat which we didn't see the first time. Maybe your doctor could do more frequent ultrasounds.


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks, I am hoping that will do them a little more often just to be safe. I guess I just want to go for my first visit and see the heartbeat so I know that everything is okay. So nervous! 

Danielle and Kerrbear, when did you guys have your first scan?


----------



## danielle1984

I had mine at 5weeks and 7 weeks. 
5 weeks was only to make sure baby wasn't in the tube.

I had my scan today and it's a baby boy!


----------



## nikkie122

Oh yay!! Team boy. That's awesome!


----------



## Powell130

Yay for team blue!!! Welcome :)


----------



## kerrbear7183

I had my scan at 6 weeks, 5 days and I won't have another one until 20 weeks. We're thinking about have a private scan around 16 weeks though.

Danielle- Congrats on baby boy! Were you hoping for one sex over the other?


----------



## Powell130

kerrbear7183 said:


> I had my scan at 6 weeks, 5 days and I won't have another one until 20 weeks. We're thinking about have a private scan around 16 weeks though.
> 
> Danielle- Congrats on baby boy! Were you hoping for one sex over the other?

You sound JUST like me. We had one at 6w2d and weren't scheduled to have another at the OB til 20 weeks, we scheduled a private gender ultrasound at 16w4d :) which was such a good idea, i totally recommend it!


----------



## nikkie122

I have not even called my doctor yet. Guess I wanted to give it a little time and am nervous to go in to soon and not see something.


----------



## Powell130

I understand that completely. But if you go ahead and get in they can start checking your HCG && progesterone levels. I went it the next business day for this BFP because I wanted my levels monitored since I had a MC 1 cycle before the BFP.


----------



## nikkie122

I will probably give them a call.. See what they say!


----------



## danielle1984

Kerrbear - I was so sure I was having a baby girl. I had dreams about it and just felt like it was. But no, turns out it's a baby boy! :happydance: Totally excited. I don't mind if it's a girl or boy. I just feel bad for thinking the whole time it was a girl :dohh:
My SIL is so happy we are having a boy because she wanted a girl for her first but had a boy. She was hoping we wouldn't be the first one to have a girl. That's so stupid, it never was a competition.


----------



## nikkie122

A boy will be fun!!

Well I made my first appointment. They want to see me at 6 weeks so I go Feb 5th. They said they will do a scan and that everything should be fine!


----------



## kerrbear7183

danielle1984 said:


> Kerrbear - I was so sure I was having a baby girl. I had dreams about it and just felt like it was. But no, turns out it's a baby boy! :happydance: Totally excited. I don't mind if it's a girl or boy. I just feel bad for thinking the whole time it was a girl :dohh:
> My SIL is so happy we are having a boy because she wanted a girl for her first but had a boy. She was hoping we wouldn't be the first one to have a girl. That's so stupid, it never was a competition.

Family can be so weird with that stuff. My side of the family is hoping for a girl because my brother has 2 boys. My hubby's family is hoping for a boy because his brother has a girl. It doesn't really matter to me and we'll be staying team yellow anyways. :)

Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## kerrbear7183

nikkie122 said:


> A boy will be fun!!
> 
> Well I made my first appointment. They want to see me at 6 weeks so I go Feb 5th. They said they will do a scan and that everything should be fine!

Awesome! I'm so glad they're doing an early scan. :)


----------



## nikkie122

I always love hearing the names people are thinking!! So fun! 

I am glad they are doing an early scan but really nervous! Hope LO is there when we have the scan!


----------



## Powell130

I'm glad you have an appointment && they're doing a scan!! 

Don't expect to see much at 6 weeks tho, here's mine from 6w2d
 



Attached Files:







S__B7F8.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nikkie122

Where they able to see the baby?


----------



## Powell130

The baby is the blob between the two little arrows in the top corner of the ges. sac. We could see the heartbeat flickering away tho :) but at 6 weeks you may or may not see it, so don't freak out if you dont!


----------



## kerrbear7183

My pic is my scan from 6 weeks 5 days.


----------



## nikkie122

I will try to stay calm and hope we see Little one but not freak if we don't. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Powell130

You're welcome. I was freaking out because nothing looks like anything like a baby at this point lol Just a blob and a yolk sac, which I didn't know at the time and couldn't for the life of me figure out what was so round already when the heartbeat was in a different place haha this is my ultrasound from 5w2d so as you can see, things change so quickly this early!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nikkie122

I will be okay if its a blob .. Just want something to be there!


----------



## Thai

First off let me say congrats on your BFP, Nikkie! 
I really need to follow this post, it just moves so quickly on me lol.
Ok I have a regular cycles of 26-27days, but don't always ovulate. Today is cd 3 for me and I'm taking 160mg of Soy cd 3-5. I have til April when hubby leaves to get my BFP. So this cycle I'm trying soy in hopes that it works, If this cycle I don't get my BFP I'll be using injections and trigger next cycle. 
Along with the Soy, I'm also taking EPO, baby aspirin, Mucinex, 10mg of Folic Acid, Prenatal, and for BD conceive plus and softcups. I bought Black Cohash, but I'm not sure how to use it, and it sounds dangerous!


----------



## danielle1984

sorry I couldn't respond earlier.

Nikkie - So happy you'll get a early scan. If you can see a heartbeat and a little blob in the sac, it will make you feel at ease for sure. We worried so much too at the beginning for this one but tried to stay positive. It's hard to stay calm about it.

Powell - I had no clue you were team yellow. Couldn't have been team yellow with this one even if we wanted. It was too obvious it was a boy. My husband was so proud of our little boy showing himself! Men and their pride! haha
Miguel is the name of our little one. We had our names pick since beginning of December.


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks. Hope the scan goes well. That is a very cute name!


----------



## Powell130

danielle1984 said:


> sorry I couldn't respond earlier.
> 
> Nikkie - So happy you'll get a early scan. If you can see a heartbeat and a little blob in the sac, it will make you feel at ease for sure. We worried so much too at the beginning for this one but tried to stay positive. It's hard to stay calm about it.
> 
> Powell - I had no clue you were team yellow. Couldn't have been team yellow with this one even if we wanted. It was too obvious it was a boy. My husband was so proud of our little boy showing himself! Men and their pride! haha
> Miguel is the name of our little one. We had our names pick since beginning of December.

We're not team yellow? We're team blue :)


----------



## danielle1984

Powell130 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> sorry I couldn't respond earlier.
> 
> Nikkie - So happy you'll get a early scan. If you can see a heartbeat and a little blob in the sac, it will make you feel at ease for sure. We worried so much too at the beginning for this one but tried to stay positive. It's hard to stay calm about it.
> 
> Powell - I had no clue you were team yellow. Couldn't have been team yellow with this one even if we wanted. It was too obvious it was a boy. My husband was so proud of our little boy showing himself! Men and their pride! haha
> Miguel is the name of our little one. We had our names pick since beginning of December.
> 
> We're not team yellow? We're team blue :)Click to expand...

You are team blue too?! I most have misread. My husband thinks I'm going crazy baby brain I'm forgetting stuff like crazy. Sry Powell...you got a name for your little one?


----------



## Powell130

lol I have baby brain too, don't feel bad! Yes we're team blue <3 Our little boys name is Phillip Judson Powell Jr. Yours?


----------



## danielle1984

yea to baby brain! lol

Ours is Miguel Richard Lang.
Phillip is a very good name. He will be happy with the choice.


----------



## Powell130

Thanx! I love your name as well!! Phillip is what daddy goes by so I think we're gonna start off by calling him PJ <3


----------



## laurarebecca1

im currently waiting for af to show in about 5 days but already planning my next cycle as not hopeless for positive this month 

i have polycystic ovaries but not the full symdrome, i have regular periods (every 27/28 days) and seem to ovulate every month...looking for a helping hand!

ive read mixed reviews on soy affecting regular cycles, did you girls find this?


----------



## Powell130

Not sure, I got pregnant my first cycle using them && I don't always ovulate. Never been diagnosed with PCOS, but never checked for it either.


----------



## kerrbear7183

I can't really help with that either. I had irregular cycles before soy and after 3 cycles with it I switched to Clomid.


----------



## Starsheep

Hi all - just popping by. Congrats to those who've got their BFPs since my last visit.

This is my 3rd cycle with the soy (I think!) Last cycle was a little shorter than the previous ones and my LP a day longer. I'm not really thinking about it all that much at the moment - it'll happen or it won't.

Still using the soy as it's nice to get a definite + on the OPK rather than thinking "maybe" all the time.

Will keep stalking to see how you're all going! :flower:


----------



## nikkie122

Thanks Ladies.. The scan went great and am so blessed I got to see LO and a heartbeat! I am so relieved it went well and thanking god!:happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Yay!! So relieved for you Nikkie :)


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you!! I got lucky and am so glad!


----------



## danielle1984

nikkie122 said:


> Thanks Ladies.. The scan went great and am so blessed I got to see LO and a heartbeat! I am so relieved it went well and thanking god!:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 562753

That's great news Nikkie!! :happydance: I'm so happy!


----------



## kerrbear7183

That's awesome, Nikkie! I felt the same way when I had my ultrasound at 6+5. We heard the baby's heartbeat with a doppler at my appt last week. I feel even more relaxed and relieved after that. :)


----------



## nikkie122

Thank you Ladies!!! Its been a great week after seeing and hearing that other then the mornin sickness that I have most days.. But Im okay with that


----------



## danielle1984

kerrbear7183 said:


> That's awesome, Nikkie! I felt the same way when I had my ultrasound at 6+5. We heard the baby's heartbeat with a doppler at my appt last week. I feel even more relaxed and relieved after that. :)

I can't believe you are already at 13weeks! Time sure flies!haha
Happy everything is going well, isn't it a great feeling when you hear the heartbeat? :cloud9:


----------



## kerrbear7183

Danielle- I know! I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow. It seems like I just found out. Hearing the heartbeat made everything so real. My hubby and mom were there which of course made it more special.

Nikkie- I still have pretty bad morning sickness, or all day sickness as I like to call it. I just got some Preggie Pop Drops in green apple and they really help a lot. I can't eat a lollipop while I working which is why I went with the drops. My doctor also told me to take Pepcid 20mg twice a day and B6 25mg three times a day. I haven't been able to get the B6 yet, but have been taking the Pepcid for about a week and that's been helping, too.


----------



## nikkie122

kerrbear7183 said:


> Danielle- I know! I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow. It seems like I just found out. Hearing the heartbeat made everything so real. My hubby and mom were there which of course made it more special.
> 
> Nikkie- I still have pretty bad morning sickness, or all day sickness as I like to call it. I just got some Preggie Pop Drops in green apple and they really help a lot. I can't eat a lollipop while I working which is why I went with the drops. My doctor also told me to take Pepcid 20mg twice a day and B6 25mg three times a day. I haven't been able to get the B6 yet, but have been taking the Pepcid for about a week and that's been helping, too.

Thanks great! I am glad that the drops are helping. I should look into them and see how they help for me.. All day sickness is really the worst. Thats how I am most of the day.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Yeah. I wish I would have ordered some sooner. They're great!


----------



## danielle1984

Kerrbear & Nikkie - Sorry to hear about your sickness! : ( 
That's so uncool. I was really lucky, I didn't get any of it...not even once. But I can't eat chicken nor fishfood unless I want to have an upset stomach. That's the only time I'll feel nausea but nothing major. I guess I'm lucky. Everyone keeps asking me about it and I'm like "euh, never was sick" and they don't believe me! As if I would lie about it. 

Any of you having constipation? That's my big problem, I'm still on med because of it and it only helps a little. I don't want to tried the other stuffs doctor spoke about because it gross me out.


----------



## Powell130

That's how I was Danielle. No sickness and people's faces when I would tell them were hilarious. Like they'd ask me "how have you been feeling" with a sick look on their face and I'm like I'm great! No sickness or anything and their face automatically would turn confused lol


----------



## danielle1984

Exactly! I honestly just feel tired and hate being constipated! But I don't tell anyone about the constipation lol. I get terrible cramps from it, so it's really uncomfortable plus embarassing cuz when I have to go I have to otherwise, I'll regret it later.


----------



## razorbacks

I see everyone here is doing awesome :) I started posting here back in August, but I had to take a break after getting my BFP because I had too much going on. I'm glad to see some of the same girls still all talking!!


----------



## LlovesE06

hi ladies I know I'm late to this board but after reading about it a bit and reading on here I think I'm going to give it a try! :)


----------



## Powell130

Good Luck!!


----------



## Starsheep

Just popping by to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! Think it's going to take a while to sink in... This was my 3rd cycle on Soy and my cycles were beginning to shorten so something must've been working!

Can't believe I'm actually writing this!! :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

OMG CONGRATS!! SO Happy for you Starsheep :)


----------



## Family1st

Congrats starsheep hh9!!!!! were u taking anything else other than soy?


----------



## Starsheep

Just folic acid and Vitamin B6 & 12.

It's my first ever BFP (and I'm 38). Keeping everything crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Family1st

wow 38 that gives me so much hope, im so happy for your very first bfp ever!! I pray this is a sticky one for you. Everything will be perfect congrats again!!!!


----------



## kerrbear7183

Starsheep said:


> Just popping by to let you know I got my BFP this morning!! Think it's going to take a while to sink in... This was my 3rd cycle on Soy and my cycles were beginning to shorten so something must've been working!
> 
> Can't believe I'm actually writing this!! :wacko:

Yay!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Myrrh

I decided to jump in here, I managed to read to page 59 from the very beginning of this thread but realized there were 229...Wow. :)

I started soy last night, CD1. I have been reading and researching for weeks on end, and I was originally going to order Clomid and a FSH and then trigger, but decided to just go with soy. I _am_ trying for twins, which I know I will get some disapproval. 

I've followed a lot of you, and congratulations to those who have had BFP's. 

I am doing:

CD1-3 80mg equivalent of Clomid
CD4-6 120mg
CD8 160mg boost

I've had two friends get their BFP and twins out of that protocol, so we'll see. Either way, it is worth a try. My cycles have ALWAYS been messed up - always. I will go two to three months without AF, then she shows up twice a month. 

I will be thrilled just to get a BFP, two or not. :) Anyways...just thought I'd join in here.


----------



## laurarebecca1

i'm starting cycle #2 of soy, cd3 today, i'm doing cd 3-7 200mg everyday as well as taking other supplements and vitamins!

im hoping for a bfp this month (as i have done every month lol) 

how long are your cycles? and LP?

mine are usually 28 days with a usual LP of 12 but i took vit b complex last month and it increased to 14/15 and soy meant i ovulated earlier! but it still meant a 28 day cycle!


----------



## Baby1km

Hello ladies, I've been stocking this thread and finally decided to write something. This is my first cycle trying SI but officially been ttc 3months. I'm also taking other supplements, but really hoping soy does the trick. I started taking soy yesterday which means I will be taking it cd 1-5 probably going to keep taking 120mg, and swith it up cd 4-5 to 180mg. Only thing that is bothering me is that my SI pill has black cohos and I know that isn't good while ttc, but those were the only pills I could find so I'm really hoping it doesn't mess up anything and I'm still able to have that slight chance for a bfp this cycle. Just want to send all ya'll ladies lots of baby dust :dust: and hoping for more bfp's on this thread


----------



## Starsheep

Good luck to you newbies!

I was ttc for a year and knew my age wasn't exactly in my favour... plus my cycles had become erratic after the pill (anywhere between 30 and 50 days - usually 35+) with a 9 day LP to start with (increased to 11 days with B6/B12).

I took soy days 2-6, 160mg 2, 3 & 4, 200 mg 5 & 6. Definitely had more ewcm with it and got a nice strong +OPK reading.

Keeping my fingers crossed this bean is sticky...


----------



## Baby1km

Thanks for the warm welcoming! I'm super excited to join ya'll through this journey. I have a question for u, before taking soy were u getting any ewcm or did u start producing more when u started taking soy? I really hope u get ur sticky bean as well, I have my Fx for u girl! What cd are u in?


----------



## Baby1km

I'm sorry I misread ur comment, and ur sig. Made me realize u already have ur bfp!! Omg that's even more exciting. I still have my Fx for u girl and hope it is a sticky bean. Congrats!!


----------



## Myrrh

Congratulations on your BFP! :)

Are you guys taking the SI with the thought of the equivalent of the Clomid? 

I started the SI on tuesday, I haven't really had any adverse reactions to it, but I am currently sick with strep throat and I was put on antibiotics today. Do you guys think it would interact with the SI somehow? I really wanted a BFP this cycle, but with all this sickness going on I'm not sure :( I am also moving out of state and all of this is super stressfull.


----------



## danielle1984

Myrrh said:


> Congratulations on your BFP! :)
> 
> Are you guys taking the SI with the thought of the equivalent of the Clomid?
> 
> I started the SI on tuesday, I haven't really had any adverse reactions to it, but I am currently sick with strep throat and I was put on antibiotics today. Do you guys think it would interact with the SI somehow? I really wanted a BFP this cycle, but with all this sickness going on I'm not sure :( I am also moving out of state and all of this is super stressfull.

A cold shouldn't affect SI or your chances of getting a bfp.
Actually cold symptoms was my sign of being pregnant :dohh:


----------



## toffee87

*bump*

I'm going to take soy on my next cycle, but my cycles on average are 36 days. When is best to take and how much? x


----------



## Nimyra

Toffee, general guidance is to take soy either CD 1-5, CD 2-6, CD 3-7, CD 4-8, or CD 5-9, with most women trying days 2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. I usually do either 2-6 or 3-7 personally. 

Dose is somewhere in the range of 80-200mg, with most women taking between 120 and 200 mg. (more if you know you don't ovulate, less if you just need a small boost). Don't take more than 200mg a day. 

Some women increase the dose over the 5 days (like 80, 80, 120, 120, 160) or (160, 160, 160, 200, 200).


----------



## thestarsfall

2nd cycle with soy for me...I tried 80mg days 5-9 last cycle and it brought my 42 day cycle to a 32 day cycle with O on CD 20 so I was soooooo happy for that. Loads of watery and ewcm before a very clear temp rise that corresponded with luteal phase symptom starting for me.

This cycle I am doing 80mg days 3-7 to see if I can get an even earlier O day. I ovulate on my own, just usually not until like CD 28 or something, which is too late for my liking. So I just need the 80mg boost. 

I walked my DH through my TTC plan last night (with some random singsong kinda explanations lol) and so hopefully this is my cycle for a BFP! FXed


----------



## Dreambaby69

Just Bumping Ladies


----------



## RedRose19

im on cd 10 i took si from cd 2-6 im just wondering who here has got a bfp from taking the soy?


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm trying soy this month, I'm on CD8 and I'm doing days 4-8... 80, 80, 120, 120, 160. So far the only side effect I'm having is major irritability. Everything is making me irrationally angry.

Anyone else taking soy this month?


----------



## RedRose19

im on day 18 and ive had two lh surges so i dunno what dpo i am but so far ive had no negative affect :D


----------



## Dreambaby69

RedRose19 said:


> im on cd 10 i took si from cd 2-6 im just wondering who here has got a bfp from taking the soy?

Traylee just got her BFP using soy


----------



## DragonflyWing

I finished my 5 days and now I'm waiting for O. I actually feel some twinges in my ovaries, and my OPKs are starting to get darker already! I'm wondering if the soy is going to make me ovulate much earlier. I've been ovulating late for the past few cycles (CD19-21), but I'm only on CD10 now. 

Anyone have soy bring their ovulation much farther forward?


----------



## Dreambaby69

DragonflyWing said:


> I finished my 5 days and now I'm waiting for O. I actually feel some twinges in my ovaries, and my OPKs are starting to get darker already! I'm wondering if the soy is going to make me ovulate much earlier. I've been ovulating late for the past few cycles (CD19-21), but I'm only on CD10 now.
> 
> Anyone have soy bring their ovulation much farther forward?

I am waiting to O as well probably in 5-6 days. So we might O the same time. Anyway GOOD LUCK!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Praying4alil1

I am on CD 3 and plan on starting soy tonight, I'm going to do 120, 120, 160, 160 & 200. I'm hoping this is my month! I have been trying for sometime without tracking anything other than when I thought I O'd by the calendar method but 3 months ago I started OPK's and have yet to see a positive :(

Hopefully this works!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Good luck, Praying!


----------

